# Wie is denn Aion so?



## cTX (16. Oktober 2009)

Hiho liebe Aion Comm.

Wie spielt es sich denn so?
Kann man Aion als Konkurenz für WoW, War und co. ernstnehmen?

Für Spielerberichte, Links etc.. wär ich dankbar

Mfg


----------



## Æzørt (16. Oktober 2009)

benutz die sufu

vote 4 close


----------



## Enrico300 (16. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> benutz die sufu
> 
> vote 4 close


benutze Freundlichkeit!!


----------



## Æzørt (16. Oktober 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> benutze Freundlichkeit!!


 nagut

ich bitte dich die sufu zu benutzen

ich würde mir wünschen das dieser threat geschlossen wird


----------



## Detela (16. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm!?
Lass ma nachdenken...
oder kuck dir ma den unterschied der spellanimationen an von den ich betone NACHKÄMPFERN
nahliegenster unterschied

Aion: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMaEsk6MCs4

Wow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcxFY_yRua0

Ich warne dich nach dem wow Video muss dich deine Mutter/Freundin ausm Wachkoma hollen.
Es ist viel besser als wow ich hab 2 1/2 jahre wow gezockt 80 feral dudu full epic.
Hab aufgehört und zock jetzt Aion assasine.


----------



## Detela (16. Oktober 2009)

Alta halt doch den Mund er wollte relativ 1. Sache wissen -.-


----------



## Detela (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe es konnte dir weiter helfen.
Ich kann dir Aion nur zu warmen 106% empfehln


----------



## Droyale (16. Oktober 2009)

Konkurenz für Warhammer? Auf jedenfall... 

Konkurenz für WoW? Jedem dass seine, aber Aion ist kein WoW2 und schluss endlich werden sehr viele zu WoW zurück kehren.



Detela schrieb:


> Es ist viel besser als wow [...]


Ich bezweifle dass du schon viel vom Endgame gesehen hast und von daher solltest du dich mit solchen Aussagen noch zurück halten.


----------



## Arthragon (16. Oktober 2009)

Aion is Besser keine frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WoW wird noch seinen titel meist verkaufte spiel der welt an Aion verlieren..
passt nur auf


----------



## Wieslmann (16. Oktober 2009)

AION  Free2play flair 
WOW  Free2loot flair 
beides keine burner (mehr)

WOW ist nurmehr eine melkkuh 
Aion ist und bleibt ein asiagrinder der davon lebt dass die asiaten nach spielzeit zahlen.


----------



## Droyale (16. Oktober 2009)

Arthragon schrieb:


> Aion is Besser keine frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Willst du das wirklich? Schau mal wie sich die WoW-Com entwickelt hat...


----------



## refra (16. Oktober 2009)

Hmm..um deine Fragen zu beantworten muss ich dir erstmal ein paar Fragen stellen..
Was findest du bei Spielen wichtig? (Graphik, Gameplay, Story etc.)
Wie findest du den Asia Style?
Kannst du (bis zu 1.5.1) vlt auch mal ein LvL grinden?
Wie findest du schweres Crafting?
Ansonsten von meiner Sicht aus...Ich finde Aion sehr gut, es hat eine schöne Story (zwar nicht so komplex wie WoW, die Graphik ist top...ich werde jedenfalls spielen bis ich LvL 50 bin und etwas vom Content gesehen habe.


----------



## Elborian (16. Oktober 2009)

AION ist richtig Genial aber jeder soll seine eigene meinung dazu bilden...

Ob WoW,HDRO,WAR oder AOC alle haben ihre nische bilde deine eigne meinung oder teste die Spiele (-;

Aber AION Online ist Optisch richtig schön und Potenzial hat es , aber es wird reifen mit der Zeit also dass jetzt der brenner ist kann man net sagen dass wird die Zeit zeigen und du mußt es selber spielen sammele deine erfahrung ein blick werd ist es auf jeden fall ............  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bilde dir dein Urteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Elbo (-;


----------



## Wegand (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich war bei der Beta von aion dabei (dank buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ich finde es ist noch nicht so ausgereift korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege ich bleibe bei WoW


----------



## Elborian (16. Oktober 2009)

@Wegand dass steht hier nicht zur debate das du wieder WoW zockst es wurde gefragt wie Aion so ist bitte lasse anderen ihren spass und rate zum testen...

Dass war die Beta was jetzt ist kannst du nicht mit reden WoW Fanboy (-;

MFG Elbo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (16. Oktober 2009)

Für eine Beta war Aion seeehr ausgereift im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs..aber naja ich rate dem TE noch etwas abzuwarten bis eine Testversion rauskommt, dann kannst dir selber ein Bild machen.


----------



## floppydrive (17. Oktober 2009)

Mir hat AION nicht gefallen, habe auch aufgehört, kenne den Level 30 Bereich und ich muss sagen schon das Leveln macht mir keinen Spaß, ich Grinde mal gern, aber irgendwie sind öfter hänger drin und die lust vergeht. PvP macht auf jedenfall Spaß aber ich spiele PvP immernoch lieber in Guild Wars da mir das System am besten gefällt.
Das Berufesystem finden viele "fordernd" ich finde ist einfach nur dumme Farmarbeit, gute Berufesystem gibt es in Darkfall in Mortal Online.
In Hinsicht auf Endgame und Instanzen kann ich nicht viel sagen, die paar die ich erlebt habe waren nicht so mein Ding, da Gefallen mir die Instanzen in HDRO/WoW besser.
Grafik ist sicher top, keine frage, aber an manchen stellen, sind Texturen noch etwas verwaschen, aber ansonsten 10 Punkte für die Grafik.
Auch finde ich das es eine Frechheit das AION noch so viele Bug's laggs etc hat und das obwohl es schon ein Jahr draußen ist, auch das Problem mit Bottern/Hacks/Goldspammern ist arg und könnte manche stören.
Ach wenn es hart klingt, AION ist für mich wie Dekaron mit besserer Grafik.

Klingt jetzt alles schlecht, aber wer auf Asia Style, Grinden, PvP steht wird mir AION einen heiden Spaß haben, AION ist kein schlechtes Spiel, NCSoft hat viel gutes reingesteckt, für mich bleibt aber weiterhin nur ein warten auf Guild Wars 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (17. Oktober 2009)

Naja was kann man bei solch einer Frage, wie der des TE wohl erwarten ?

Die WoW Spieler sagen logischerweise "Aion ist scheisse"

Die Aion Spieler sagen logischerweise "Aion ist super" , denn sonst würden sie es wohl kaum spielen !


----------



## Synti (17. Oktober 2009)

ich habe wow 5 jahre gespielt und finds immer noch ganz gut,
aber aion topt wow um längen... und in allen punkten...

laß dir keine geschichte erzählen von wegen asiagrinder und asialook, absoluter quark.

vom wow-veteran zu wow-veteran: 
hol dir aion und stell deine wow-chars in IF zur seite, die wirst du nie wieder anrühren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentod1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Aion ist voll geil aber es ist kein spiel für kacknoobs du musst schon ambitioniert sein


----------



## xerkxes (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab 2 Nicht-DDler über 30 gebracht und verliere nun schnell die Lust. 

Einerseits zählt in diesem Spiel nur Schaden machen, Schaden machen, Schaden machen. DDler werden in Aion belohnt. Der Rest der Klassen, die keinen oder nur mäßigen Schaden machen können haben es schwerer. Nur durch Schaden kommt man zu Abyss-Punkten, Support zählt nichts. Durch Defensive gewinnen ist unmöglich, defensive Klassen sind der Spielball der DDler, sie haben zu allem Überfluss auch noch den besten CC, meist sogar in Rotation.

Andererseits artet das Spiel in Arbeit aus, was nicht Jedermanns Sache ist. Ich komme damit nicht klar. Es ist keine Seltenheit, dass man tagelang nur grindet.


----------



## CoolhandX (17. Oktober 2009)

Also Aion ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel. Es gibt Vor, wie auch Nachteile.

Einen Nachteil hast Du schon gesehen, denn solche Leute wie z.B. Heldentot1 die /Ironie an/ doch sehr über den Inhalt ihrer Antwort nachdenken /Ironie off/ triffst Du leider in Aion sehr heufig.

Ob "Anwesende ausgeschlossen" kann ich nicht sagen, jedoch empfinde ich die Aion Comm als eine der schlimmsten welche ich je in einem MMO treffen durfte. Da leider aber die Comm ein MMO ausmacht gibt das schon mal eine Menge Minuspunkte. Und solche Leute sind nicht die immer bezeichneten WoW kiddies, die kommen einfach wenn ein neues MMO raus kommt aus allen Löchern gekrochen. Ist leider so, nur in Aion besonders schlimm.

Weitere ob Minuspunkte oder Pluspunkte sind:

- einiges an Grindzeit
- man muss sehr viel Zeit fürs Craften und Sammeln von Zutaten aufbringen
-/+ Grafikstile: der asiatische Stil ist nicht fuer Jedermann gut, ich mag es ganz gerne aber man muss sich daran gewöhnen
+ die Grafik selber, wenn man den Stil mag ist sehr gut gelungen, man hätte zwar um einiges mehr aus der Grafikengine heraushohlen können aber wegen PvP war mehr wohl nicht möglich
- Sound: stellenweise sehr nervige Sounds, abstellen ist keine Lösung fuer mich, da ich nicht gerne Spiele im allgemeinen ohne Sound spiele
-/+ PvP, naja nichts innovatives, leider hat es Aion verpasst was neues zu machen, schade ist auch das PvP nicht von Anfang an zugänglich ist. Es wäre schöner gewesen wenn man schon am Anfang integriert wäre im PvP.
-- ein doppelminus gibt es für die Anzahl der vorhanden Bots und Goldspammer im Chat, ohne nach dem einloggen erst einmal alles was Gold verkaufen will zu Blocken kann man eigentlich gar nicht anfangen zu spielen, da zu einem MMO der Chat dazu gehört, leider ist dieser stellenweise unlesbat dadurch.

Alles in Allem gibt es sicherlich noch Punkte, egal ob + oder - die ich vergessen habe, für mich jedoch hat im Moment Aion mehr Minus als Pluspunkte. Ein paar Tage der freien Tage habe ich, vielleicht wird auch 1 Monat verlängert um noch weiter zu kommen und um zu sehen wie es sich entwickelt.

Ausprobieren denke ich lohnt sich, obwohl der Verkaufspreis wie ich finde recht hoch ist. Das ist wie gesagt nur meine Meinung.

Grüße


----------



## Deadwool (17. Oktober 2009)

Nein, AION ist kein Asia Grinder !
Wer gegenteiliges behauptet hat eines von beiden noch nie gespielt. 

Ich bin jetzt 32 und musste immer noch nicht grinden. 
Allerdings muss man schon ein paar Sachen beachten wenn man mit Quests allein durchkommen will. Denn zuviele davon gibt es definitiv (noch) nicht:

Meine Erfahrungen:
- Zwischen Level 25 und 29 mehrmals die erste Abyss Instanz (Nochsana Ausbildungslager) machen, und anstatt zwischen den 18 Stunden IDs sämtliche offenen Quests zu verballern ist man besser beraten zu warten (oder einen Twink zu spielen), während der Char zusätzlich Ruhebonus aufbaut. Die Instanz gibt bei jedem Durchgang ~ ein halbes Level an Erfahrungspunkten! Die liegegebliebenen Quests kann man mit 29 nachholen wenn man nicht mehr in die Instanz darf.
- Normale Quests sollte man  möglichst solo absolvieren, weil sonst oft zuwenig Erfahrungspunkte von den Gegnern rüberkommen. 
- Gruppenquests dringend machen, und vor allem in ausgeglichenen Gruppen. Wenn deutlich höherlevlige Spieler dabei sind, fallen die Erfahrungspunkte von Gegnern in den Keller.
- Kampagnen Quests dringend machen. Oft sind diese gar nicht so schwierig, und die Erfahrungspunkte beim abgeben sind deutlich höher als von normalen Quests
. Auch als PVP Muffel einfach mal den Mut haben den Abyss zu erforschen. Es gibt viele einfach zu machende Quests zu entdecken die ausserdem gut bezahlt werden mit XP. Genug Zeit mitbringen. Manchmal wird einem halt von anderen Spielern aufgelauert. Wichtig ist einfach dass man beachtet: 
Tod durch PVE Einrichtungen & Mobs = teuer   
Tod durch Flug-Absturz = teuer
Tod durch gegnerische Spieler = kostenlos


----------



## Synti (17. Oktober 2009)

CoolhandX schrieb:


> Also Aion ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel. Es gibt Vor, wie auch Nachteile.
> 
> Einen Nachteil hast Du schon gesehen, denn solche Leute wie z.B. Heldentot1 die /Ironie an/ doch sehr über den Inhalt ihrer Antwort nachdenken /Ironie off/ triffst Du leider in Aion sehr heufig.
> 
> ...




einige punkte kann auch ich zustimmen. 
- es ist viel aufwendiger seine chars zu leveln und berufe zu pushen wie in wow.
- wenn du in wow schon 5 chars gelevelt hast, kann es mit aion nochmals echt mühselig werden.
- auch ich würde es schöner finden, wenn pvp früher seinen weg zum levelnden char finden würde.

andere punkte empfinde ich anders..
den sound finde ich ganz gut und teilweise sehr gut... aber der sound wenn man z.b. zaubert oder in kampf verwickelt ist muß man abstellen.

aber den kritikpunkt in punkto kampfsystem finde ich nicht berechtigt. weltneuheiten gibt es nicht, wobei auch hier die frage ist, wie dieses auch aussehen sollte.
fakt ist das die fights dynamischer sind (nicht so "rundenbasiert wie wow) auch kommt schon ein großes feature hinzu mit dem fliegen.
fliegende- und bodenfights find ich schon recht gut gemacht und das fliegen bietet schon neue strategische interessante pvp-elemente.

das mit der community kann ich wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. ich bin auf votan und ich finde es absolut ok.
da ist wow schon um einiges schlechter gewesen und wenn ich mir den chat in AoC zur release zeiten mir mal revue passieren lasse, ist das aion mehr als angenehm.

so wie ich es interpretiere scheint die community je nach server und fraktion sich unterschiedlich darzustellen.
server balder wohl super nett ohne probs.. und server thor eher problembehaftet. (praktisch das neuköln in berlin)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw. egal wie man zu wow oder aion oder was auch immer steht.
ich denke ich kann für viele sprechen wenn ich sage: ein test ist es definitv wert...


----------



## Killerkrebs (17. Oktober 2009)

CoolhandX schrieb:


> Also Aion ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel. Es gibt Vor, wie auch Nachteile.
> 
> Einen Nachteil hast Du schon gesehen, denn solche Leute wie z.B. Heldentot1 die /Ironie an/ doch sehr über den Inhalt ihrer Antwort nachdenken /Ironie off/ triffst Du leider in Aion sehr heufig.
> 
> ...




also ich finde das spiel recht genial muss aber dazu sagen wie andere vor mir, es gibt + als auch - punkte. nur muss jeder das selber mal getestet haben ohne test kein urteil 


und CoolhandX sound ist nicht die lösung auf dauer da sage ich nur LOL. ich habe 3 jahre wow gespielt und das komplett ohne sound und bin wunderbar zurecht gekommen.

und wenn du Aion startest erst mal 5 min. leute blocken musst dann hast selber schuld, mach einfach ein neuen reiter und fertig.. ok hin und wieder wispert dich einer an aber darfür brauchst du keine 5 min. sind nur 2 klicks


----------



## Virthu (17. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 Nicht-DDler über 30 gebracht und verliere nun schnell die Lust.
> 
> Einerseits zählt in diesem Spiel nur Schaden machen, Schaden machen, Schaden machen. DDler werden in Aion belohnt. Der Rest der Klassen, die keinen oder nur mäßigen Schaden machen können haben es schwerer. Nur durch Schaden kommt man zu Abyss-Punkten, Support zählt nichts. Durch Defensive gewinnen ist unmöglich, defensive Klassen sind der Spielball der DDler, sie haben zu allem Überfluss auch noch den besten CC, meist sogar in Rotation.
> 
> Andererseits artet das Spiel in Arbeit aus, was nicht Jedermanns Sache ist. Ich komme damit nicht klar. Es ist keine Seltenheit, dass man tagelang nur grindet.



hört sich nach x-beliebigem spiel der letzten jahre an. das mit dem grinden ist zudem sehr sehr übertrieben imo.

wenn du als keriker leveln willst, nimmst du etwas magic boost mit, notfalls auf der robe. habe schon so manchen kleriker gesehen, wo ich über dessen schaden an mobs wirklich staunen musste.
als kantor probleme mit mobs? öhm... 
templer und solo probs? alles mit krit vollsockeln und es müsste gehen. dicke 5 punkte viecher wirst du nicht legen, aber alle soloquests in ruhe machen geht wunderbar, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass templer problemlos in instanzengruppen und - falls man gerne in elite gebieten grindet - auch in die grindgruppen kommt. ganz zuschweigen davon, dass z.b. kaidan hq neben schlichtweg kranken xp durch mobs-töten auch gruppenquests anbietet, samt ordentlichen verdienstmöglichkeiten.


----------



## xerkxes (17. Oktober 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> hört sich nach x-beliebigem spiel der letzten jahre an. das mit dem grinden ist zudem sehr sehr übertrieben imo.



Dann versuch mal als Tank oder Heiler eine Medaille für einen erfolgreichen Festungsangriff zu bekommen. Lt. Erfahrungsberichten bekommen nur die Gruppen mit dem meisten Schaden Medaillen, man sollte sich also in so einer Gruppe befinden. Heilung, Buffs und getankter Schaden werden offenbar überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt. Hört sich für mich weniger nach einem x-beliebigen Spiel der letzten Jahre an, eher nach einem Milchmädchensystem. Wer in Aion keinen DDler spielt wird arg in die Röhre gucken und wenn es sich tatsächlich bewahrheitet, dass nur Gruppen mit dem meisten Schaden belohnt werden sind besonders Templer eher hinderlich als nützlich.

Es gibt noch viel mehr Kritikpunkte für mich, zB. läuft es bei größeren Schlachten alles andere als gut. Ich kann mit 5 fps einem Festungskampf beiwohnen und mich auf regelmäßige Disconnects und crashes freuen. Disconnects habe ich sogar wenn ich weit weg vom Kampfgeschehen bin. Da läuft Warhammer um Welten besser bei mir.

Ich habe meine Konsequenz daraus schon gezogen, da habt ihr einen Kritiker und zudem Tank und Buffbot weniger in Aion. Ich hoffe Euch gefällt meine Entscheidung. Wiedereinstieg ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, da man den Rückstand nie wieder aufholt. Der einzige bin ich wohl nicht, die Warteschlangen haben sich ja wie von Geisterhand aufgelöst.


----------



## Magmion (17. Oktober 2009)

wer ab  lvl 34 sinnlos mobs verkloppen will ist bei Aion gut aufgehoben .


----------



## Yiraja (17. Oktober 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> wer ab  lvl 34 sinnlos mobs verkloppen will ist bei Aion gut aufgehoben .



naja stimmt so nicht ganz^^ lvl 34-36 kann man sogar ganz gechillt durchquesten aber wie schon öfters erwähnt der asia grind part is doch scho 
ziemlich groß. mich persönlich störts aber net wirklich is eig sogar lustiger als das stupide dauer questen wie bei wow.


----------



## Treni (17. Oktober 2009)

Arthragon schrieb:


> Aion is Besser keine frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Washi (17. Oktober 2009)

Nunja, meiner Meinung nach kann man auch ohne Grinden sehr viel Erreichen. Ne Grindeinlage is hin und wieder mal drin, aber so oft wie alle sagen muss mans gar nich machen. Man muss halt alle Quests erfüllen. Und die Quest EP werden ja bald eh angehoben. Dann  wird das um einiges schneller gehn.
Mir gefällt Aion super und so viel Asia-Style is da auch nicht da hinter. Hatte ich am Anfang auch befürchtet sieht aber alles in allem Top aus. Ich kanns auf jeden Fall nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Luzillus (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wie bei allen Spielen, egal oB MMO oder SoloGames, ist es immer eine Geschmacksache.

Aion bietet PvP auf anderem Niveau als die meisten anderen MMO´s, die derzeit auf dem Markt vorhanden sind. Die Grfaik ist sehr Ansprechend und Detailverliebt. 
Der Sound ist überwiegend gut gelungen, hier gibts aber auch ein paar nervende Sounds.

Ab Level 40+ ist Grinding leider ein Teil des Levelvorgangs, da es zu wenig Quests in dem Bereich gibt. Das Lootsystem ist mal ganz anders und so loht es sich auch, Instanzen viele male zu besuchen.
Das Crafting-System ist nicht komplex aber es macht schon Spass mal ein Shiny(gecritet) Produkt zu erstellen. Leider ist beim Craften der Zufall meiner Meinung nach ein bissel zu hoch ausgefallen.

Bugs gibt es im Spiel so gut wie keine, die, die ich bisher gefunden habe waren nicht gravierend und haben mir auch nicht den Spielspaß gemindert.

Aion ist ein Gruppenorientiertes Spiel. Solo geht im späteren Verlauf so gut wie garnichts, ausser das man Farmed oder Ressourcen sammelt.
Die Festungsschlachten erinnern mich immer wieder an DaoC und diese Massen an Spieler die aufkommen, geben Lust auf mehr. Leider muss man aber auch die Grafik dann total runteschrauben, da es einfach für kein Spiel möglich ist, soviele Spieler mit hohen Details darzustellen. Dieses Manko nehme ich aber gerne hin, da mir die Keepfights einfach sehr viel Spaß machen.
Wenn ich von Massen rede, meine ich, dass 300+ Spieler zusammentreffen. Ist schwer einzuschätzen, können sicher auch 500+ sein. Wenn man bedenkt das die Server das ohne Problem schlucken, weis man, das Aion eine gute Programmierung genossen hat. Einige haben leider Probleme bei den Keepfights und kämpfen mit Disconnects. Daran arbeitet NCSoft aber sehr intensiv.


Gruß 

Luzillus


----------



## zefexx (17. Oktober 2009)

aion ist schon geil...abyss ist gut gemacht geile grafik und und und....

ich hab mich 3monate drauf gefreut und so aber jetzt bin ich lvl 26 und hab gar keine lust mehr...ich weis nich wieso...

das leveln ab 20 dauert lange und  hat mir keinen spaß gemacht...der abyss ist schon nice aber find es gibt viel zu wenig quests und die meisten bringen ja mal fast gar keine ep...

Meiner Meinung nach isn Grinder weil man wenn man Grindet 10x schneller Lvlt...für den zukünftigen patch ist ja geplant die quest  ep zu verdreifachen ich hoff das machts besser...

mfg zefexx

P.S. das war *meine eigene Meinung * wie ihr das seht obs ein grinder ist oder nicht ist mir egal...


----------



## Rygel (17. Oktober 2009)

- *kämpfe* dauern länger als bei WoW

- das *leveln* ist mitunter langwierig

- das *jobsytem* erfordert viel geduld da es lange dauert zu skillen und es auch misserfolge gibt. es ist nebenbei teuer und gezielte materialbeschaffung ist mitunter nur übers auktionshaus möglich. möchte man von anfang an seinen char mit eigens hergestelltem ausstattten muss man richtig kohle investieren und immer am ball bleiben.

- *zwei sammelskills* (rohstoffe + äthersammeln) muss immer mit gepusht werden. hier ist es egal ob man holz oder erze sammelt. geht alles auf ein konto. dauert aber ewig, da so viele spieler unterwegs sind die das ebenfalls versuchen. es gibt jedoch immer wieder Qs wie "sammel XX mal folgenden rohstoff ...."

- in der community hört man immer wieder ein wort: "*timesink*", was wohl so viel wie zeitfresser bedeutet. kann ich so unterschreiben *G*

- mich persönlich nervt es dass jede kleinigkeit *geld* kostet. portale zu den Q-punkten, portale in der hauptstadt von A nach B, jobs skillen, fliegen in den levelgebieten ... sogar sterben kostet geld! bei keinem anderen spiel hatte ich so stark dass gefühl von "hier kommt man nur mit kohle richtig weit". was bei anderen spielen 1G war sind hier 3347 kinah. so hat man als westl. spieler überhaupt keinen bezug zu der geld-einheit und kann oft genug den gegenwert dieser riesigen zahlen nicht richtig einschätzen.

--> kinderkrankheiten sind noch drin: die goldspammer nerven seit level1 (lassen sich aber zügig blocken), einige spieler (wie ich) fliegen aus dem spiel bei zu hohem spieleraufkommen (hauptstädte, pvp), usw. die lästigen warteschlangen vom start hat man aber mMn recht zügig in den griff bekommen. hoffe dass sich die o.g. probleme auch ebensoschnell lösen lassen.



Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Aion ist voll geil aber es ist kein spiel für kacknoobs du musst schon ambitioniert sein


LOL! seit wann muss man denn für ein computerspiel "ambitioniert" sein??? das ist kein job oder sowas sondern n freizeitspaß! wenn du allerdings ABMs + grind als ambitioniert bezeichnen willst hast du recht.


----------



## Mechalikus (17. Oktober 2009)

Bitte Schließen

......das leute hier behaupten sie hätten schon so eine  hohe lvl aber vor ganz klitze kleiner zeit schreiben "ich werde nie aion spielen" gibt mir zu denken.........





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoW_Freak94 (17. Oktober 2009)

meiner meinung nach ist aion mist 
es ist viel schwerer ne gruppe zu finden um mal in ne ini zu kommen
du wirst von goldspammern nur so überrannt und aion wird nie so gut wie wow werden 
ich selber bin enttäuscht die gamecard gibt es auh nur für 15 tage und dann für sieben euro umgerechtnet auf 2monate bis mit wow um 2 euro reicher 
ich kann dir aion nicht empfehlen 

Mfg:WoW Freak94


----------



## WoW_Freak94 (17. Oktober 2009)

Aion ist ein spiel für leute die so mehr auf den japanischen fantasy style stehen 
achja die quest sind auch blöd und man kann auchnicht überall fliegen und nicht so hoch wie man will zudem gibt es keine MOUNTS!


----------



## Mechalikus (17. Oktober 2009)

WoW_Freak94 schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist aion mist
> es ist viel schwerer ne gruppe zu finden um mal in ne ini zu kommen
> du wirst von goldspammern nur so überrannt und aion wird nie so gut wie wow werden
> ich selber bin enttäuscht die gamecard gibt es auh nur für 15 tage und dann für sieben euro umgerechtnet auf 2monate bis mit wow um 2 euro reicher
> ...






WoW_Freak94 schrieb:


> Aion ist ein spiel für leute die so mehr auf den japanischen fantasy style stehen
> achja die quest sind auch blöd und man kann auchnicht überall fliegen und nicht so hoch wie man will zudem gibt es keine MOUNTS!




Pls close die wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kiddy´s sind da!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zar300 (17. Oktober 2009)

Detela schrieb:


> Hmmm!?
> Lass ma nachdenken...
> oder kuck dir ma den unterschied der spellanimationen an von den ich betone NACHKÄMPFERN
> nahliegenster unterschied
> ...




Okay die Animationen sind ganz Hübsch, aber wenn du dann generell vom PvP ausgehst muss ich da ne komplett andrere Sprache sprechen...
ich hab mir nur mal die beiden vids angeschaut, und wie du selbst siehst stehn die Kontrahenten in Aion stmpf voreinander und kloppen auf sich rauf, anders als wie in WoW wo gutes Movement und damit auch Timing gefragt ist.

Ich geh hierbei jetzt nur von den Vid´s aus da ich Aion im PvP noch nicht gespielt habe, aber allein mit diesem Vid wo Aion eig nen PvP spiel is würde ich mich schnell für WoW entscheiden!

*achtung: Meine Meinung!*


----------



## refra (17. Oktober 2009)

WoW_Freak94 schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist aion mist
> es ist viel schwerer ne gruppe zu finden um mal in ne ini zu kommen
> du wirst von goldspammern nur so überrannt und aion wird nie so gut wie wow werden
> ich selber bin enttäuscht die gamecard gibt es auh nur für 15 tage und dann für sieben euro umgerechtnet auf 2monate bis mit wow um 2 euro reicher
> ...


1. In WoW musste ich auch eine Stunde für eine Gruppe suchen..obwohl ich Heiler war!
2. Soso...hast du eine Idee was mann gegen die Spammer machen soll? NCsoft arbeitet daran.
3. Es gibt die Gamecard für 15, 30 und 60 Tagen. Die WoW Prepaidcard für 60 Tagen ist 48.50 CHFR die NCsoft Karte 49.- CHFR..

MfG refra
BTW: Der erste User der seinem Namen gerecht wird.


----------



## Deadwool (17. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> - in der community hört man immer wieder ein wort: "*timesink*", was wohl so viel wie zeitfresser bedeutet. kann ich so unterschreiben *G*


Natürlich isses ein Zeitfresser! Aber genau darauf ist ein gutes MMO ausgelegt. Wenn man damit nicht klar kommt, hat man definitiv das falsche Genre erwischt.
Ich hab damals als ich WoW gespielt hab jedem RL Kumpel der mich gefragt hat ob es sich für ihn lohnt mit WoW anzufangen, weil er gehört hat dass man da ja so viel Zeit braucht, gesagt: Sei dir bewusst, das ist ein Zeitfresser ohne Ende. Wenn dich du dir deswegen schon Sorgen machst bevor du damit angefangen hast, lass echt die Finger davon! Wenn du aber ein komplettes virtuelles Freizeit-Angebot suchst, bist du goldrichtig. 

Aber wie gesagt, das trifft auf jedes gute MMO zu. Ein guter Zeitfresser muss dir Ziele geben können, damit du dabei bleibst. Age of Conan und Warhammer hab ich deswegen fallengelassen, weil sie es eben nicht fertigbrachten diesen Fluss aufrechtzuerhalten. Bei AoC passierte das damals schon auf dem Weg nach oben: mieserables crafting ohne sinn, und schlecht designte, verbugte Instanzen.


----------



## WoW_Freak94 (17. Oktober 2009)

WoW=supi
Aion = doof


----------



## Kopernium (17. Oktober 2009)

Alle hacken immer auf dem Craftig rum...das man damit mit die besten Items, und nicht, wie zB bei WoW nur Berufe skillt um am Ende 3 Tolle Edelsteine Steine zu haben oder so, wird hier ganz vergessen. 

Ich stelle mir alle 5 Lvl die Waffen und Rüstungen her und habe bisher nichts besseres ingame gefunden, was droppt (Lvl 31+). Und es ist immer wieder spannend darauf zu warten ob aus dem grünen Item ein blaues procct....herrlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mechalikus (17. Oktober 2009)

Zu denn beiden kleinen filmen:

Im aion film sieht mann 2 nahkämpfer ziemlich schlecht von einander wegzulafen wenn mann nahkämpfer ist......

Im wow film sieht mann einen Schurken wie in jeder wow spieler im PvP schon mal erlebt hat (ohh kopfnuss wollte sowie so zu denn anderen am geistheiler...)
da die kämpfe sich fast nuer gegen stoffis richten die meist magie auf der entfernung benutzen bla bla bla ......... wer will da nicht wegkommen wenn er tot in der nähe eines gut eq schurken is!!!!!!!


----------



## Mechalikus (17. Oktober 2009)

WoW_Freak94 schrieb:


> WoW=supi
> Aion = doof



Herlich meine theorie bestätigt oder ist die 94 nicht dein jahrgang.....lol


----------



## zefexx (17. Oktober 2009)

WoW_Freak94 schrieb:


> WoW=supi
> Aion = doof



du = kiddie 

=> hast 0 ahnung

also so eine aussage  ist ja mal krass lachhaft - jeder wie er will dann passts

peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalikas (17. Oktober 2009)

Immer diese Vergleiche, ich kann nicht mehr hören/sehn , es ist anders.

Was die Performence angeht, is tbei mir gut.

Was die Spammer angeht, kommt mit den nächsten Patch ne Lösung( bei WoW gibt/gab es auch viele Spammer)

grinden muss man nicht so viel, ab 40 ja, aber da kommt mit den nächsten Patch , nen Booomm an ExP, also thema auch erledigt.

Bei WoW muss man auch grinden( Innis für items, Quests für ExP, Archievments sammel ist auch grinden nur anderes verpackt u.s.w.)


----------



## Protek (17. Oktober 2009)

Eure Meinungen zählen alle nicht. Kein Einziger von euch kann sich neutral zu Aion/WoW etc äussern.

Vergesst es ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Spiele lassen sich sowieso nicht miteinander vergleichen. 
WoW hat ComicStyle Grafik. Aion Asia Grinder Grafik. 

Einziger Unterschied der definitv feststellbar ist: WoW gabs schon als es noch nicht soviele Kiddy Mmorpg Spieler gab. Aion ist in Zeiten des grossen Mmorpg Sch..vergleiches gestartet und wird von Leuten gespielt die nie zufrieden sind mit dem was da ist. PvP wird zu einer ernsten Sache und der Spass bleibt auf der Strecke. Irgendwann wird es wieder langweilig und alle sehnen sich nach dem nächsten HypeRelease, gleich in welcher Mmorpg Sparte. Die Kakerlaken und Heuschrecken gibt es genügend. 

FAZIT: Testet es selber ! Wenn man sogar zu faul ist um sich selber zu informieren... sollte man es vielleicht lieber lassen. Gibt schliesslich genügend Threads/Info/Videos ... tonnenweise Informationen...

Findet man aber die Grafik/Gameplay schon vorher mies, bleibt man lieber beim alten Spiel oder geht RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (17. Oktober 2009)

ALSO
Dann mal zu mir:
Ich bin lvl 37er und hab wirklich NIEMALS gegrindet, ich hatte immer Genug Quests, und hab immer genug Quests, ich tu halt nun (wegen Epixx) nur noch Grpmäßig was unternehmen.
Ich bin ein Sorcerer, wie die Grpsuche ist hab ich keine ahnung(Legion FTW), wieso man behaupten kann das Heilerklassen und Tanks kaum Abyss points kriegen, weil support nicht zählt, kann ich auch nicht verstehen.
Das einzigste warum Heilerklassen nicht Absyss points kriegen ist wenn sie NICHT in der Grp sind.
Solospielen in Aion ist nicht!
Ich finde es hat viele Vorteile, und AUCH viele Nachteile, 
Zu den Vorteilen die wurden oft genug beschrieben naja was ich nur sagen kann:
Spielspaß +++++++++++++++++
Zu den Nachteilen:
Ich finde den Sound ganz schlimm, aber ich fand auch den Sound von WoW schlimm und von den andern Spielen, deswegen kann ich nicht behaupten das jeder das schlimm findet
-Sound ausmachen und WMP anmachen -(aber ich finds besser als in WoW sagen wir mal Erträglicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich finde auch noch die Goldspammer richtig zum kotzen, aber dafür KANN NCSoft nichts, und die tun alles dagegen, immerhin die Goldspammer würden nicht so oft spammen wenn nicht soviele kaufen würden -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber was mir am meisten stört ist der RAM Fehler in Aion, aber der wird wahrscheinlich auch noch gefixxt also muss man nicht mehr alle 10 Stunden PC neustarten, der Fehler ist ihnen immerhin bekannt, ( das komische ist es ist nur bei den Westlichen Markt so- das heist auch das Festungsraid mit 800 Mann uvm. nicht gehen, PC absturz ETC.)
Naja Aion ist ein nettes Spiel aber kein WoW² merkt euch das!
Zu WoWFreak94 du bist 15 Jahre alt (ich 16) aber hast ein so ziemlich kindisches verhalten, wenn du ein WoW Freak < bist dann bleib bei WoW-.-
zu allen die Aion ausprobieren wollen, es ist etwas sehr anspruchsvoll, und die Grpinis (Nebelmähnendorf etc.) sind SEHR schwer, nicht mit WoW zu vergleichen, wo du mt neu 80 schon tief in den arsch Epixx reingebohren bekommst.


----------



## Eryas (17. Oktober 2009)

@ Wow_Freak94:
Dein Name sagt ja wohl eh schon alles...

@ Topic:

Zum Thema grinden: Ich persönlich lasse mir relativ viel Zeit mit leveln, halte meinen Beruf immer aktuell, etc. und bis jetzt musste ich noch nie grinden.
Ausserdem spielt die Zeit nur für uns. Mit jedem Patch, der bis jetzt kam, wurden einige neue Quests hinzugefügt oder die Erfahrung, die man kriegt erhöht.
Gestern hat jeder 5x Lodas Amulette erhalten, die die erhaltene Erfahrung für eine Stunde um 20% erhöhen.
Craften und Sammeln lohnt sich. Was zunächst wie Kleinvieh aussieht, summiert sich aber ziemlich, wenn man seinen Sammelskill und den Beruf aktuell hält.
Ausserdem habe ich festgestellt, das Asmos töten auch Exp bringt (war vlt. nurn bug, aber wer weiß, werde ich heute nochmal überprüfen).
Wer sich im Abyss mal gut umschaut, der wird ne Menge Quests finden. In Aion kommt es häufig vor, dass die Aufgaben auch mal über die Gebiete verteilt sind und man nicht zu 100% daran vorbeikommt.

Zum Thema Goldseller und Co.: Man braucht genau 2 Klicks um einen Spieler zu blocken, die Blockliste hat noch keine Begränzung.
NcSoft arbeitet momentan auch an einem System um die ganzen Bots loszuwerden (s. auch Buffedcast 160 o. 161).
Ausserdem kommt es inzwischen wohl auch schon zu Accountsperren von Goldsellern.

Zum Thema Craften: Natürlich ist das Ausüben eines Berufes langwierig, dafür sind die erzeugten Ergebnisse auch sehr gut. Wer die Arbeitsaufträge macht, kann relativ schnell skillen und bekommt nebenbei auch noch Rezepte und Materialien geschenkt. Durch die ganzen Sammelquests erhöht sich auch der Lebenskraftgewinnungsskill (was für ein Wort^^) nebenbei, so, dass man oft nur noch 5 skp farmen muss, um das Nächste sammeln zu können.

Zum Thema Warteschlangen: Ich hatte genau einmal eine Warteschlange von 7 Minuten, obwohl ich preorder gespielt habe.
Und das war am ersten Tag als die Server online gegangen sind. Seit dem musste ich nie wieder darauf warten, spielen zu dürfen.

Zum Thema Community: Das man nie Gruppen findet, keiner nett ist, man immer nur Mobs geklaut kriegt, etc. finde ich stark übertrieben.
Ich spiele auf Balder, hab ne nette Legion gefunden und kann nur sagen: die Community ist eine der Besten, die ich je in einem MMO erlebt habe.
Mir wurde übrigens noch nie auch nur ein Mob geklaut und Gruppen für alles mögliche gibt's zuhauf. Ob man nun eine Gruppe für's "grinden", Gruppenquests, eine Instanz oder was auch immer sucht, man findet sie fast immer. Selbst, wenn man eine neue Gruppe aufmacht, dauert es selten länger als eine halbe Stunde, bis man loslegen kann.

Natürlich kann und will ich keinen dazu zwingen oder überreden Aion zu spielen. Wie es einem gefällt, ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.
Ich schreibe das hier nur, um mal mit den ganzen Standart-Argumenten aufzuräumen, die man hier überall findet. Das sind natürlich alles "nur" eigene Erfahrungen.

Fazit:
Lasst euch ruhig mal Zeit mit dem Spielen. Die Zeit arbeitet eigentlich nur für uns.

mfg
Eryas

P.S.: Mir gefällt Aion übrigens gut bis sehr gut.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. Oktober 2009)

Elborian schrieb:


> @Wegand dass steht hier nicht zur debate das du wieder WoW zockst es wurde gefragt wie Aion so ist bitte lasse anderen ihren spass und rate zum testen...
> 
> Dass war die Beta was jetzt ist kannst du nicht mit reden WoW Fanboy (-;
> 
> ...



1. seid der beta hat sich nichts geändert
2, du  bist ganz klar ein Aion fanboy

@TE Ich find AION ist nicht Schlecht. allerding denke ich muss man immer noch zu viel grinden. meiner meinung nach sollte ein spiel entweder ein grind game sein oder keins und nicht irgendwas dazwischen. Im PVP ist es im moment noch deutlich besser als WoW aber ich denke sobald da die BG wertung kommt werde ich wieder WoW spielen


----------



## Rygel (17. Oktober 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Natürlich isses ein Zeitfresser! Aber genau darauf ist ein gutes MMO ausgelegt. Wenn man damit nicht klar kommt, hat man definitiv das falsche Genre erwischt.


ich glaube dass JEDES MMO als zeitfresser ausgelegt ist. schließlich soll man ja als zahlender spieler lange am ball bleiben. das ist einfach ne frage des "sich einteilens". klug wäre es sicher sich ordentlich zeit für alles zu nehmen, weil man ja eh irgendwann am ziel ankommt, und so möglichst lange spaß dran zu haben. da es aber so viel zu sehen, entdecken und machen gibt hat man nie dieses "geschafft!"-gefühl. so verbringt man dann die stunden vor der kiste (und ignoriert irgendwann das telefon)...

zum crafting:
ich habe es leider bisher nicht geschafft meinen beruf auf meinen akuellen charakterlevel hinterher zu skillen. es kostet einfach zu viel diese arbeitsaufträge zu machen und dauert laaange um die mats zu farmen um mal 10 skillpunkte zu schaffen. also: ab ins AH (womit wir dann doch wieder beim kinah-ausgeben bzw. kinah-farmen wären).


----------



## Deadwool (17. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> zum crafting:
> ich habe es leider bisher nicht geschafft meinen beruf auf meinen akuellen charakterlevel hinterher zu skillen. es kostet einfach zu viel diese arbeitsaufträge zu machen und dauert laaange um die mats zu farmen um mal 10 skillpunkte zu schaffen. also: ab ins AH (womit wir dann doch wieder beim kinah-ausgeben bzw. kinah-farmen wären).


Ich mach es so dass ich eine Weile mit Arbeitsaufträgen skille. Den Rest der Kohle wird in die Herstellung von grünen oder blauen Items gesteckt die sich im AH verkaufen lassen. Kommt davon wieder Kohle rein, skille ich wieder weiter mit Aufträgen. Goldkauf mit echtem Geld kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Rygel (17. Oktober 2009)

wenn man genauer über die eigentlich frage nachdenkt, die der TE gestellt hat muss ich sagen: wer in einem AION-forum fragt ob das spiel gut ist wird schlechtestenfalls ein 50% gut-50%-schlecht-ergebnis erhalten. wahrscheinlicher ist dass in einem entsprechenden forum die user positiv dem spiel gegenüberstehen, oder?
finaler tip von mir: kaufen und ausprobieren. vom forumlesen wirst du nicht herausbekommen ob du das spiel magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!



Deadwool schrieb:


> Ich mach es so dass ich eine Weile mit Arbeitsaufträgen skille. Den Rest der Kohle wird in die Herstellung von grünen oder blauen Items gesteckt die sich im AH verkaufen lassen. Kommt davon wieder Kohle rein, skille ich wieder weiter mit Aufträgen.


funktioniert bei mir nicht richtig. ich muss immer viel geld ausgeben um über arbeitsaufträge an den gewünschten skill zu kommen und dann nochmal dicke kohle für die materialien des gewüschten gegenstandes.
skillen über materialien mache ich ebenfalls nicht. dafür braucht man viel zu viele (und der arbeitsauftrag wird ja auch entlohnt mit rezepten oder materialien, die man sonst kaufen müsste.) mats um grüne gegenstände herstellen und verkaufen zu können habe ich NIE "einfach so" übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lanatir (17. Oktober 2009)

Also das ist hier echt nicht mehr zu ertragen. Es gibt wirklich fast keinen der eine auf Fakten basierende Bewertung über das Spiel abgibt. Die einen behaupten es sei das beste Spiel aller Zeiten (ohne zu sagen warum), die andern sagen es ist der Antichrist (ebenfalls ohne wirkliche Begründung). Dann ist da noch die Gruppe die nix anderes zu sagen hat als : Ist doch egal wie Aion ist, aber WOW ist total scheisse.
Was man hier so an grenzdebilem Müll lesen muss tut echt weh.
Also, für alle interessierten: Das Spiel ist solide, ja, früher oder später muss man grinden, Die Grafik ist in Ordnung aber haut keinen vom Hocker, das Setting interessant, das PVP gut.
Ich würde mir einfach wünschen das hier alle mal auf dem Teppich bleiben und aufhören dieses Spiel zu vergöttern oder zu verdammen. 
Bleibt doch mal ehrlich!!
AION wird mit Sicherheit seinen Platz unter all den anderen MMO's finden, sicher nicht so erfolgreich wie manch anderes MMO und sicher erfolgreicher als manche der vorherigen WOWkiller die prophezeit wurden. 
Das einzige was man tun kann ist das Spiel selber zu kaufen. Es ist durchaus die 50 Euro wert. Wobei ich mir sicher bin das es recht bald auch deutlich günstiger zu haben sein wird.
Was aber wirklich desaströs ist, das ist die Community, sowohl hier im Forum als auch im Spiel. Selbst im Flamer und Basher Forum von Age of Conan hab ich nicht soviel Schrott gelesen wie hier.


----------



## Blutlos (17. Oktober 2009)

Aion ist ein solide gestaltetes MMO, wenn es auch an einigen Stellen ein wenig unfertig wirkt. Der Versuch es dem europäischen Kundengeschmack anzupassen ist nur teilweise gelungen und führt aus diesem Grund an einigen Stellen zu seltsamen und unsinnigen Spielabläufen. So bemerkt man an vielen Stellen, dass Vieles noch auf das asiatische Zahl-Für-Zeit System ausgelegt ist, was beispielsweise bei dem notwendigen Steigern der Sammelfertigkeiten auffällt.
Support und Community Management sind bislang nur rudimentär vorhanden und machen einen eher amateurhaften Eindruck.
Aion erfordert häufiges Gruppenspiel (was man einem MMO kaum vorwerfen kann), ist aber nicht grundsätzlich darauf ausgelegt (Gruppenquesten müssen zum Teil mehrfach abgelegt werden, damit auch alle Mitglieder diese abschließen können), insofern ist es für Einzelspieler (Leute mit berufsbedingt ungewöhnlichen Online-Zeiten) nur sehr bedingt tauglich. 
Aufgrund der vergleichsweise eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten (zwei Startgebiete, die überdies gespiegelt sind, keine Auswahl bei Questen und Gebieten) und den obligatorisch zu absolvierenden Inhalten ist der sogenannte "Replay-Value" (Anreiz zum wiederholten Spielen) eher niedrig anzusetzen.

Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin Aion in Vergleich mit WoW zu setzen - ersterem fehlen fünf Jahre Entwicklungszeit auf dem europäischen Markt und es kann schon rein quantitativ nicht mit den Inhalten mithalten. Wer jedoch erwartet für die durchaus vergleichbaren Anschaffungskosten und Abo-Gebühren auch einen ähnlichen Umfang (ich rede hier bewußt nicht von "Qualität", denn dies ist zu weiten Teilen Geschmackssache) geboten zu bekommen, wird enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Lanatir (17. Oktober 2009)

Blutlos schrieb:


> Aion ist ein solide gestaltetes MMO, wenn es auch an einigen Stellen ein wenig unfertig wirkt. Der Versuch es dem europäischen Kundengeschmack anzupassen ist nur teilweise gelungen und führt aus diesem Grund an einigen Stellen zu seltsamen und unsinnigen Spielabläufen. So bemerkt man an vielen Stellen, dass Vieles noch auf das asiatische Zahl-Für-Zeit System ausgelegt ist, was beispielsweise bei dem notwendigen Steigern der Sammelfertigkeiten auffällt.
> Support und Community Management sind bislang nur rudimentär vorhanden und machen einen eher amateurhaften Eindruck.
> Aion erfordert häufiges Gruppenspiel (was man einem MMO kaum vorwerfen kann), ist aber nicht grundsätzlich darauf ausgelegt (Gruppenquesten müssen zum Teil mehrfach abgelegt werden, damit auch alle Mitglieder diese abschließen können), insofern ist es für Einzelspieler (Leute mit berufsbedingt ungewöhnlichen Online-Zeiten) nur sehr bedingt tauglich.
> Aufgrund der vergleichsweise eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten (zwei Startgebiete, die überdies gespiegelt sind, keine Auswahl bei Questen und Gebieten) und den obligatorisch zu absolvierenden Inhalten ist der sogenannte "Replay-Value" (Anreiz zum wiederholten Spielen) eher niedrig anzusetzen.
> ...


Danke! Danke! Danke!


----------



## Virthu (17. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal als Tank oder Heiler eine Medaille für einen erfolgreichen Festungsangriff zu bekommen. Lt. Erfahrungsberichten bekommen nur die Gruppen mit dem meisten Schaden Medaillen, man sollte sich also in so einer Gruppe befinden. Heilung, Buffs und getankter Schaden werden offenbar überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt. Hört sich für mich weniger nach einem x-beliebigen Spiel der letzten Jahre an, eher nach einem Milchmädchensystem. Wer in Aion keinen DDler spielt wird arg in die Röhre gucken und wenn es sich tatsächlich bewahrheitet, dass nur Gruppen mit dem meisten Schaden belohnt werden sind besonders Templer eher hinderlich als nützlich.



"laut erfahrungsberichten" wird auch die ausgeteilte heilung gezählt, was ich persönlich leider nicht überprüfen kann. und wenn du bei so einem festungskampf selber dabei wärst, hättest du bemerkt, dass man als solo DD eher weniger erfolgreich medaillen abholen kann als z.b. eine gruppe aus 4 DDs und 2 heilern, da diese in aller ruhe am boss herumgurken können und sich keine angst um fehlende heilung machen müssen. medaillen kann man übrigens später aus dem AH kaufen, was dir als tank oder heiler als leichtes fallen sollte, da du problemslos durch jede instanz rennen kannst und somit eher rare dropps bekommst, statt um gruppen zu betteln und sich ersteinmal auf gebastelte/gekaufte ausrüstung verlassen zu müssen, was grosse mengen kinah verschlingt.

wie es bei den anderen spielen läuft:
bei wow: wer meisten schaden macht, bekommt die meiste ehre pro kill. dummes rumzergen bringt oftmals mehr, als auf das gewinnen im BG zu spielen. heiler beschweren sich natürlich, dass sie niemand schützt, heilung keine ehre bringt etc.(ka, wies in WoLK läuft, nicht gespielt).
warhammer: aoe-spammer und fernkämpfer schwimmen in ruf. nahkämpfer und tanks weinen still und leise, wenn sie auf dem boden liegen, alles um sie herum verreckt und keine rufpunkte auf das eigene konto gebucht werden - trotz beteiligung. schildtanks weinen seit jeher darüber. ich kenne das aus der sicht eines nahkampfsiggies und aoe maschis. als aoe maschis irgendwohin mit dem zerg hingehen, aoe spammen, rufpunkte kassieren, bei gefahr weglaufen. heilungsbedarf minimal, wenn vorsichtig gespielt. von den heilern wird man geliebt wegen aoe spam und immensem heil-ruf. als nahkampfsiggi ist man quasi auf sich alleine gestellt. sofern man nicht ein guard-pet und heiler im rücken hat. selbst dann gibts schnell nen sauger und schon darf man sich auf dem boden ausruhen. in gruppe ist ruf minimal, nur solo kann man darauf hoffen, durch solo kills um die sfz und burgen herum dicke RPs zu machen. als heiler(und somit quasi fernkämpfer in dem sinne der RP-verteilung) hat man es dann aber wieder leichter und sicherer.
eve-online: wer den kill macht, bekommt die bounties angerechnet. wer zuerst lootet(auch wenn es ninja-looten aus fremden wracks ist) bekommt die gesamte beute. caldari schiffe sind die besten pve schiffe im spiel und nach einem monat training kann sich ein caldari-spieler schon relativ problemlos mit seinem battleship durch die level 3/4 mission schnetzeln. alle anderen rassen müssen erst laaaaaaange skillen, um mit ähnlicher leichtigkeit an geld von mission zu kommen(was vor allem für neulinge die naheliegenste verdienst-quelle sein dürfte).



> Es gibt noch viel mehr Kritikpunkte für mich, zB. läuft es bei größeren Schlachten alles andere als gut. Ich kann mit 5 fps einem Festungskampf beiwohnen und mich auf regelmäßige Disconnects und crashes freuen. Disconnects habe ich sogar wenn ich weit weg vom Kampfgeschehen bin. Da läuft Warhammer um Welten besser bei mir.


stimme ich zu, bis auf die stelle mit warhammer und 5 fps. du musst details herunterdrehen, wenn es wirklich massen an spielern unterwegs sind. vor allem der regler für die texturdetails in der mittleren postion, abschalten von glow-effekt und heruntersetzen von schattendetails bringt sehr grosse performance-gewinne. abstürze habe ich im zerg mehr als genug, da aion scheinbar nicht mit mehr als 2gb ram zurechtkommt, was mich eigentlich in absurde situation bringt, 1 GB ram ausbauen zu müssen - was ich nicht will und vermutlich nicht machen werde.
was warhammer angeht, so hatte ich trotz diverser einstellungen regelmässig 1-2 fps innerhalb von burgen, da anscheinend die aoe-heileffekte für schlimmste ruckler gesorgt und sich obendrauf im belagerungsverlauf grafisch gestackt hatten, so dass ich in engen räumen nur noch blaue und gelbe pfützen um mich herum gesehen hab. effekte abschalten steht in warhammer aber nicht zu diskussion, vor allem als heiler nicht.
was ich in aion auch sehr zu meiner überraschung bemerkt habe, ist sehr gute rückmeldung vom UI. auch wenn es sehr viele spieler um mich herum sind, kann ich immer noch problemelos die richtigen ziele per maustauste anwählen und auch skills werden rechtzeitig abgefeuert. in warhammer trieben mich UI lags zum teil in den wahnsinn, da trotz mehrmaligem anklicken der gegner(tab im zerg ist sinnlos) ich kein ziel auswählen konnte und die skills erst einige sekunden später auf drücken entsprechender tasten reagierten.
nach diversen patches läuft war aber in der tat um einiges unproblematischer bei spielermengen von 100vs100, auch wenn man aion auf denselben detailgrad herunterdrehen kann und in etwa die gleicher performance bekommt - was dank abstürzen dennoich auf die nerven geht.



> Ich habe meine Konsequenz daraus schon gezogen, da habt ihr einen Kritiker und zudem Tank und Buffbot weniger in Aion. Ich hoffe Euch gefällt meine Entscheidung. Wiedereinstieg ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, da man den Rückstand nie wieder aufholt. Der einzige bin ich wohl nicht, die Warteschlangen haben sich ja wie von Geisterhand aufgelöst.


nunja, ich denke eher, dass die beiden neuen server doch etwas mehr mit dem rückgang der warteschlangen zu tun haben, sowie änderungen am AFK-timer. dass wohl so einige wieder zu ihren alten spielen zurück sind, liegt auch nahe. bei dem etwas übermässigen hype, der des öfteren von den nun enttäuschten fanboys - die überall questlöcher sehen, sogar schon mit 14-15 - mitgetragen wurde, war es irgendwie auch nicht anders zu erwarten.
ich will dir aion auch nicht schöner reden, als es ist, aber imo sind deine beschwerden bezüglich "support"-charakteren eher überzogen. jedes mmo hatte bisher klassen, die besser in einem bestimmten bereich waren, und aion ist da nicht anders. und es ist wohl tatsächlich so, dass man mit der "richtigen" klasse leichter und angenehmer durch das solo spiel kommen kann. aber jetzt mal im ernst - wer wählt eine support-klasse aus und erwartet tatsächlich, dass er solo alles mögliche roxxorn kann? ganz zu schweigen davon, dass gegen level 50 vieles noch ein wenig anders wird. auf aion-source gabs es mal ein video zum solo-templar mit einem 2händer, in dem er hochstufige mobs innerhalb von 10 sekunden zerlegt hat. im spiel lachen einige darüber, dass es beschwerden über chanter geben wird, sobald sie ihren 4 sekunden stun auf 12 sek timer bekommen, mit dem sie bis zu 2k kritten sollen. und kleriker sollen eh nur 2 natürliche feinde haben - sorc und beschwörer, die trotz ihrer ziemlich krassen dominanz im 30er bereich, im gruppenspiel und von rangern und assasinen gegen level 50 geradezu abgeschlachtet werden.
man könnte sich z.b. auch darüber beschweren, dass in warhammer sorcs in zergs extremes easy mode sind, choppas extra für behinderte idioten erschaffen wurden, chosen die krönung von facerolling dank 1-tasten spam sind, squiggies es extrem leicht dank superben kite-fähigkeiten haben und im allgemeinen die gesamte destro fraktion für easy-mode koma-zerger erschaffen wurde, die trotzdem sofort losweinen und alle foren mit purer scheisse übergiessen, sobald auf-der-tastatur-einschlafen nicht zum sieg führt.


----------



## Synti (17. Oktober 2009)

blöde frage von mir, aber kann es sein das hier im forum viele diplomierte grafikdesigner rumrennen?
wo seht ihr in aion einen asiastyle?

ich sehe eine ganz normale nette fantasywelt... weder asiatische übliche häuser weder sonst noch was asiatisches.
klärt mich mal auf und sagt mir mal was in aion typisch asiatisch ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal ein vid über heiron:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiNZZ7zR4n4...layer_embedded#

was ist daran asiatisch?


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen bisher, die wohlgemerkt noch nicht allzuschwer wiegen, da ich erst Level 7 bin und dementsprechend noch nicht viel beurteilen kann.

- Grafik (durchschnittlich, für mich vergleichbar mit der Grafik von Warhammer. Teilweise auch mit den gleichen Macken, wie z.b. unscharfe matschige Texturen, obwohl man direkt davor steht)

- Musik (teilweise ganz gut und auf der anderen Seite aber auch extrem nervig. Damit spiele ich auf die schlecht gewählte Kampfmusik an, die man entweder nur mögen kann, oder aber völlig entnervt abschalten muss. Der Großteil wird wohl letzteres machen)

- Quests (Bisher Standardkost, ohne wirkliche Höhepunkte)

- Spieldynamik (finde ich bisher gut, die Steuerung vermittelt ein sehr direktes Gefühl. Was auch gefällt, ist das Combo-System, also z.b. Folgezauber, die erst verfügbar sind, nachdem man zuvor etwas anderes gecastet hat)

- Nutzeroberfläche (finde ich gelungen, man steigt eigentlich sehr schnell durch und wenn man schon andere Rollenspiele gespielt hat, dürfte man sich schnell heimisch fühlen)

- Vertonung allgemein (standard, ähnlich wie in wow, nur aber mit sehr nervigen Kampfgeräuschen zum Teil. Auch nervt es mich, daß mein Zauberer vor jeden Cast irgendeinen Castspruch aufsagt. Geht mir jetzt schon auf die Nüsse)

extremst nervig bisher:

Der Chat ist noch unter aller Sau. Es laufen teilweise an die 10-15 Goldwerbungen pro Sekunde durch den Chat und entstellen diesen in einen Umfang, daß er eigentlich kaum noch nutzbar ist und nur noch abgeschaltet werden kann.

Hier muss zwingend so schnell wie möglich gehandelt werden, weil das kann es nicht sein. Für mich im Moment der Hauptgrund, der dafür sprechen könnte, mein Abo nicht zu verlängern.

So, soweit zu meinen bisherigen Feedback. Bereuen tue ich meinen Kauf bisher aber nicht. Ich denke, wenigstens 1-2 Monate wird man im Normalfall am Spiel definitiv Spass haben und dann haben sich die 40-50 Euro Anschaffungspreis meiner Meinung nach auch schon gerechnet.

Für alles weitere muss man halt man abwarten.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Der Chat ist noch unter aller Sau. Es laufen teilweise an die 10-15 Goldwerbungen pro Sekunde durch den Chat und entstellen diesen in einen Umfang, daß er eigentlich kaum noch nutzbar ist und nur noch abgeschaltet werden kann.



Ich hab dich ja gewarnt als du auf Thor angefangen wolltest^^
Hier auf Kromede war es bisher so, dass man, sobald man online geht, erstmal 2-3Spammer blockt und dann den ganzen Tag Ruhe hat. Mittlerweile lese ich fast gar keinen Spam mehr, bin jetzt z.B. seit 11Uhr on und hab genau eine Spamnachricht gelesen. 
Auf Thor ist es halt schlimmer weil es der Server mit der größten Bevölkerung ist.


----------



## Rygel (17. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also das ist hier echt nicht mehr zu ertragen. Es gibt wirklich fast keinen der eine auf Fakten basierende Bewertung über das Spiel abgibt.



yuchu! ich dachte ICH höre mich gern reden! wie geil! wer HIER ne wissenschaftliche abhandlung über AION erwartet ist hier ganz sicher falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! entweder man hört sich hier an was die spieler zu sagen haben oder lässt es. selbst die computerzeitschriften, die spiele testen, sind doch nicht komplett objektiv! um eine wertfreie meinung hat hier im übrigen auch niemand gebeten! würde für den TE ja auch gar keinen sinn machen da er/sie ja rausbekommen möchte wo die vor- und nachteile liegen. von hochgestochenem gesülze bekommt man das jedenfalls nicht raus. da bringt die rückseite der spielverpackung ebensoviel!


----------



## Virthu (17. Oktober 2009)

zum "chat-problem" generell.

es hilft, wenn man sich mehrere reiter erstellt. einen lässt man für "alles" sein, 2ten z.b. nur für chat an sich, mit infos zu dropps, xp und ap. systeminfos etc raus, handel raus, lfg channel raus. 3tten z.b. nur für legion und gruppe, wenn man keine lust auf /1 hat. und nummer 4 dann z.b. nur für lfg, damit man die spammer von vornerein ausschliesst, da diese meist channel /3 spammen, weil sie es schon aus dem startgebiet bzw sanctum/pandemonium heraus tun können. dann noch einen nur für kampfinfos, damit man kämpfe analysieren kann, und schon spielt es sich ungleich viel angenehmer. zumindest meiner erfahrung nach. der unterschied zwischen meinem hauptcharakter mit so unterteilten chatfenstern und meinem twink, wo ich diese unterteilung nur sehr rudimentär vorgenommen habe, ist sehr bemerkbar.

ps.: votan chat scheint bis auf die spammer an sich ganz ok zu sein. es gibt zwar immer wieder ein paar unbelehrbare idioten(wobei ich da eher auf eine echte behinderung tippe und ich meine es ernst, ohne häme), die unbedingt 10 mal hintereinander "WO IST RISS??!!!!!" spammen müssen, aber die werden schon vom halben server ignoriert. dazu halt immer wieder fragen nach questorten und "ist ein riss offen?"-ausrufe, aber das ist wohl normal für das spiel.


----------



## Shaft13 (17. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> - mich persönlich nervt es dass jede kleinigkeit *geld* kostet. portale zu den Q-punkten, portale in der hauptstadt von A nach B, jobs skillen, fliegen in den levelgebieten ... sogar sterben kostet geld! bei keinem anderen spiel hatte ich so stark dass gefühl von "hier kommt man nur mit kohle richtig weit". was bei anderen spielen 1G war sind hier 3347 kinah. so hat man als westl. spieler überhaupt keinen bezug zu der geld-einheit und kann oft genug den gegenwert dieser riesigen zahlen nicht richtig einschätzen.
> 
> --> kinderkrankheiten sind noch drin: die goldspammer nerven seit level1 (lassen sich aber zügig blocken), einige spieler (wie ich) fliegen aus dem spiel bei zu hohem spieleraufkommen (hauptstädte, pvp), usw. die lästigen warteschlangen vom start hat man aber mMn recht zügig in den griff bekommen. hoffe dass sich die o.g. probleme auch ebensoschnell lösen lassen.



Ist halt der L2 Nachfolger. Da konnte man zu Releasezeiten (denke mal  1 Jahr nach release sah es besser aus)seinen Char löschen oder musste Gold bei Ebay kaufen,wenn man seine Waffe verlor (gab keine Waffendrops oder Quest Waffen). Ohne Geld geht bei diesen Spielen gar nichts. L2 und wohl AION auch sind optimale Spiele für Goldfarmer.


----------



## Synti (17. Oktober 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Ist halt der L2 Nachfolger. Da konnte man zu Releasezeiten (denke mal 1 Jahr nach release sah es besser aus)seinen Char löschen oder musste Gold bei Ebay kaufen,wenn man seine Waffe verlor (gab keine Waffendrops oder Quest Waffen). Ohne Geld geht bei diesen Spielen gar nichts. L2 und wohl AION auch sind optimale Spiele für Goldfarmer.




das ist mal absoluter quark... im gegensatz zu wow hab ich null probleme mit gold. in wow war ich grundsätzlich pleite...
in aion ist es echt gut gelöst... hier braucht man kein gold um voran zu kommen...
was auch auffällt ist wohl die droprate bei den mobs von guten klamotten, die scheint echt hoch zu sein. 

btw. 
anscheinend hat ncsoft es besser hinbekommen mit den goldspammer.
heute auf votan nur ein einziger spam...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine warteschlangen mehr - keine goldspammer mehr... weiter so ncsoft


----------



## Eryas (17. Oktober 2009)

Und noch wichtiger:
Es kommen immer mehr Quests. Das heißt bald: "Grinden Ade!"

Mfg
Eryas


----------



## AdamsApfel (17. Oktober 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> Und noch wichtiger:
> Es kommen immer mehr Quests. Das heißt bald: "Grinden Ade!"
> 
> Mfg
> Eryas



bald ist relativ,in 2 Monaten oder vllt. in 3? dann bringt mir das auch nichts mehr


----------



## Synti (17. Oktober 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> bald ist relativ,in 2 Monaten oder vllt. in 3? dann bringt mir das auch nichts mehr




aber kann hier mal jemand ehrlich sagen, ab welchen level man keine quests haben soll?
erst hieß es mit level 20 muß man grinden... dann mit level 23,24 etc.
bin jetzt level 26 und mußte noch nie grinden. im gegenteil, ich kann nicht mal mehr quests annehmen,
weil mein questbook immer voll ist...


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich hab dich ja gewarnt als du auf Thor angefangen wolltest^^
> Hier auf Kromede war es bisher so, dass man, sobald man online geht, erstmal 2-3Spammer blockt und dann den ganzen Tag Ruhe hat. Mittlerweile lese ich fast gar keinen Spam mehr, bin jetzt z.B. seit 11Uhr on und hab genau eine Spamnachricht gelesen.
> Auf Thor ist es halt schlimmer weil es der Server mit der größten Bevölkerung ist.



Ja, hast du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was soll ich machen? Auf Thor spielen alle Leute meiner Ex-Raidgruppe aus vergangenen Wow-Tagen. Viele davon kenne ich persönlich und einer davon ist mein bester Freund, den ich eh kaum noch sehe, weil uns unserer beruflicher Werdegang in völlig verschiedene Richtungen gezwungen hat.

Da ist der Fall halt dann ziemlich klar, wo man denn nun hingeht. 

Aber entschuldigen kann das die Chat-Verhältnisse auf Thor auch nicht. Auch die Funktion, bestimmte Reiter anzulegen oder was auch immer kann kein Argument sein.
Wenn ich sage, daß da stellenweise 10-15 Goldwerbungen pro Sekunde durchlaufen, dann ist nicht mal übertrieben. Also, da müssen sie was machen. Sowas geht einfach nicht. Voller Server hin oder her.

Ansonsten bin ich aber bisher wie gesagt ganz zufrieden. Es haut mich zwar noch nicht von den Socken, aber ich bereue meinen Kauf nicht.


----------



## Enyalios (17. Oktober 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Ist halt der L2 Nachfolger. Da konnte man zu Releasezeiten (denke mal  1 Jahr nach release sah es besser aus)seinen Char löschen oder musste Gold bei Ebay kaufen,wenn man seine Waffe verlor (gab keine Waffendrops oder Quest Waffen). Ohne Geld geht bei diesen Spielen gar nichts. L2 und wohl AION auch sind optimale Spiele für Goldfarmer.



Meine Fresse, bin jetzt alle deine Beiträge hier im AION-Forum mal durchgegangen und entweder kommt der Lineage 2 Vergleich oder es ist sowieso alles Sch.......

Ich tippe in deinem Fall, wo du mit soviel Frust und Hartnäckigkeit hier abstinkst, das du einfach nur frusttriert bist weil einige deiner Warhammer-Kumpels nun AION spielen und dadurch warhammer noch etwas leerer ist. Damit musst du entweder klar kommen oder es gibt in deinen ständigen AION-Flames einen tieferen Sinn der sich für normale Leute einfach nicht erschliessen mag.

Kein Mensch zwingt dich AION zu spielen oder es nur ansatzweise gut zu finden, also lass den Leuten DIE es gut finden ihren Spaß am Spiel.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (17. Oktober 2009)

> Okay die Animationen sind ganz Hübsch, aber wenn du dann generell vom PvP ausgehst muss ich da ne komplett andrere Sprache sprechen...
> ich hab mir nur mal die beiden vids angeschaut, und wie du selbst siehst stehn die Kontrahenten in Aion stmpf voreinander und kloppen auf sich rauf, anders als wie in WoW wo gutes Movement und damit auch Timing gefragt ist.


Mag daran liegen, dass man sich bei Aion automatisch auf sein Ziel ausrichtet und wildes Bunny-hopping, was die einen als Skill, die anderen als Server-Lag-Abuse bezeichnen einfach nichts bringt. Was ist wohl realistischer: Zwei Kontrathenten die sich gegenüberstehen und Schläge austauschen oder die wie Kanickel auf Drogen trotz schwerer Plattenrüstung umeinanander hüpfen wie in einer Slapsticknummer?



> Natürlich isses ein Zeitfresser! Aber genau darauf ist ein gutes MMO ausgelegt. Wenn man damit nicht klar kommt, hat man definitiv das falsche Genre erwischt.


Naja, schlechte Spiele haben Timesinks, gute Spiele haben Content. Natürlich hat kein Spiel Content für Monate ohne entsprechende Timesinks einzubauen (Sandboxes mal außen vor, da macht man sich den Content). Es ist halt eine Frage des Verhältnisses. Wieviel von dem was ich mache bringt mich weiter, wieviel ist bloß Wiederholung...


----------



## Norjena (17. Oktober 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Naja, schlechte Spiele haben Timesinks, gute Spiele haben Content. Natürlich hat kein Spiel Content für Monate ohne entsprechende Timesinks einzubauen (Sandboxes mal außen vor, da macht man sich den Content). Es ist halt eine Frage des Verhältnisses. Wieviel von dem was ich mache bringt mich weiter, wieviel ist bloß Wiederholung...



Frage ist nur, welches MMO hat derzeit Content? WoW? Raids sind Content, aber die sind zu leicht, Achievments sind kein Content sondern fallen schon wieder unter die Kategorie "Timesink". Und PvP bietet Aion ebenfalls


----------



## HMC-Pretender (17. Oktober 2009)

> Frage ist nur, welches MMO hat derzeit Content? WoW? Raids sind Content, aber die sind zu leicht



Raids sind eigentlich kein Content, oder nur recht wenig sondern ein besonders gutes Beispiel für Timesinks. Rein vom Spaß her würde man vielleicht 3-4 mal in diese Instanzen gehen. Zeitaufwand und Schwierigkeitsgrad, auch der leichten Raids, bedingen es aber dass man sich erstmal durch ständiges Neuprobieren und dabei Aufrüsten durchbeißen muss. Spiele in denen Spielzeit durch Schwierigkeitsgrad erzeugt wird, sind übrigens im Singleplayerbereich heutzutage nahezu ausgestorben - sowas gilt als extrem schlechtes Spieldesign! Und selbst danach geht man ständig wieder rein, um Marken/Drops für sich, seine Twinks und die Gildenfreunde zu sammeln.


Da sieht man aber auch wo der Hund begraben liegt: Ein Ulduar hat eine Entwicklungszeit von neun Monaten und würde bei einem fairen Schwierigkeitsgrad, wie er in einem Singleplayerspiel herscht, vielleicht 5 Stunden Spielzeit ergeben, großzügig geschätzt. 15 wenn mans nochmal als Tank oder Heiler probiert, was schließlich ne andere Spielerfahrung ist (Wiederspielwert).

Es ist klar, dass man für 5h Spielzeit keine 12 Euro Abogebühr bezahlt. Diese Sorte von Thempark/PvE-MMOs kann also ohne Timesinks gar nicht existieren. Die Frage ist nur: wie weit kann mans treiben, bis der Spieler vor Langeweile umkommt...


----------



## Valon01 (18. Oktober 2009)

hmm wie weit biste den in aion gekommen?? lass mich mal raten lvl 15 und dan ist dir klar geworden das es mit ein bisschen zeit verbunden ist und nicht so wie in wow wo man alles in den ar... geschoben bekommt.Ich hab nichts dagegen wen leute ihr meinung dazu sagen aber wen sie das spiel nicht mal bis zu dem punkt gespielt haben wo das pvp und das mit den festungen anfäng find ich das zimlich doof, warum kauft man sich das game dan.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. Oktober 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Naja, schlechte Spiele haben Timesinks, gute Spiele haben Content.



Lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyger (18. Oktober 2009)

also ich finde aion absolut langweilig. 
in keinem spiel davor war ich schon nach den ersten 10 lvl so lustlos wie hier... trotzdem wollte ich die pvp zone sehen und habe mich bis lvl 30 durch gekämpft (mit spass hatte das schon lange nix mehr zu tun) 
im abyss fand ich eine langweilige pvp zone die lächerlich klein war. die pvp kämpfe haben mich eher genervt als unterhalten.

die community im spiel ist der absolute reinfall.


ps:
ich habe 4 tage nach release lvl 30 erreicht.


----------



## Xiut (18. Oktober 2009)

zefexx schrieb:


> du = kiddie
> 
> => hast 0 ahnung
> 
> ...




Wieso das? Erklär mir das bitte. Das ist seine Meinung.


----------



## Bluearrow (18. Oktober 2009)

hi


> in aion ist es echt gut gelöst... hier braucht man kein gold um voran zu kommen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch kein teleporter oder flug benutzt oder gekauft oder gar würfelplatz erweitert (taschen)

man muss viel grinden und farmen quest items gibt es wenige
also bleibt nur der gang zum ah

mein tip spiel es erst mal da kannst ja selbst entscheiden ob es dir gefält


----------



## Deadwool (18. Oktober 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Naja, schlechte Spiele haben Timesinks, gute Spiele haben Content.


Ne is klar. Und Content sind die Inhalte von denen du in 10 Jahren noch deinen Enkeln am Kaminfeuer erzählen kannst. Sie werden dich mit grossen Augen ansehen und fragen "wow! das alles hast du selber erlebt damals?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eryas (18. Oktober 2009)

psyger schrieb:


> also ich finde aion absolut langweilig.
> in keinem spiel davor war ich schon nach den ersten 10 lvl so lustlos wie hier... trotzdem wollte ich die pvp zone sehen und habe mich bis lvl 30 durch gekämpft (mit spass hatte das schon lange nix mehr zu tun)
> im abyss fand ich eine langweilige pvp zone die lächerlich klein war. die pvp kämpfe haben mich eher genervt als unterhalten.
> 
> die community im spiel ist der absolute reinfall.



Gut, wie dir das Spiel an sich gefällt, ist dir allein überlassen, aber was das PvP angeht...
Nur mal so ne Frage: Warst du auch mal auf allen DREI Ebenen unterwegs, oder hast du dir nur die unterste Ebene angeguckt?
Ausserdem gibts in den Hauptstädten ja auch ne kleine Arena, nichts großartiges, aber schon sehr witzig gemacht.

Und die Community ist dafür, dass das Spiel erst sehr kurz draussen ist und deshalb noch viele Leute, denen Aion nicht wirklich gefällt
und die nur ihren Probemonat zuende spielen auf den Servern sind, eigentlich schon sehr gut. Natürlich gilt auch hier:
Egal wo man hinkommt, ein Ar... ist immer da.
Aber halt nur sehr wenig.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Anusanna (18. Oktober 2009)

Detela schrieb:


> Hmmm!?
> Lass ma nachdenken...
> oder kuck dir ma den unterschied der spellanimationen an von den ich betone NACHKÄMPFERN
> nahliegenster unterschied
> ...



Also der Asia-Style gefällt mir ja ganz gut, aber die Kampfgeräusche sind ja Grauenhaft!


----------



## psyger (18. Oktober 2009)

ich war auf 2 ebenen die in der mitte habe ich mir nicht angeschaut.

ich finde es ja gut das sie das gebiet für die perf. extra nicht so "schön" gemacht haben. aber ich spiele ein spiel zum großten teil nur wegen der atmo und die kommt bei mir in aion einfach nicht rüber.

es fängt an bei den hauptstädten und endet im abyss. bei mir springt der funke einfach nicht rüber. 

ich denke das aion ein sehr gutes spiel ist und viele fans haben wird... aber für mich ist es halt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (18. Oktober 2009)

Bluearrow schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



häh? ich hab aion schon in china gespielt... in aion ist das kinah (gold) wesentlich unwichtiger als in wow.
in wow dreht sich fast alles ums gold... wow macht das auch sehr geschickt... erst pushen sie bestimmte berufe wie ingi fürs pvp,
um danach es fett zu nerfen und andere berufe zu pushen. wenn du immer das optimum haben wolltest (zumindest fürs pvp)
mußtest du alle 2 monate neue berufe pushen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgand (18. Oktober 2009)

Hab Aion wieder deinstalliert.
Figuren sehen toll aus Landschaft geht so und der Sound ist von Annodazumal.
Im Vergleich zu WoW hinkt das Interface vom Komfort her hinterher. 
Also für mich kein Grund ein neuen Dauerauftrag einzurichten ^^


----------



## Synti (18. Oktober 2009)

da ja das kämpfen in einem mmo wesentlicher bestandteil ist, sollte man auch dort die unterschiede
hervorheben.

wer ein rundenbasiertes kampfsystem mag, der wird sich in wow pudelwohl fühlen.
wer dagegen ein dynamisches echtzeit basiertes kampfsystem wünscht, der ist in aion zu hause.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Oktober 2009)

Belgand schrieb:


> Hab Aion wieder deinstalliert.
> Figuren sehen toll aus Landschaft geht so und der Sound ist von Annodazumal.
> Im Vergleich zu WoW hinkt das Interface vom Komfort her hinterher.
> Also für mich kein Grund ein neuen Dauerauftrag einzurichten ^^



Wie es so üblich ist: Can I have your stuff? ;D


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (18. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wie es so üblich ist: Can I have your stuff? ;D



Ich stell mich mal hinten an, falls was übrig bleibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gegensatz zu WoW ist Kinah immens wichtig in Aion. Stichwort: Berufe, Ausrüstung, Bufffood, Pötte, Rollen, Gems usw. usf... 

In WoW gab es doch für Gold nichts zu kaufen im Endgame. Max zum Berufskillen war es nötig. Vielleicht noch zum Reparieren, wenn man ´ne Krüppelgilde hatte oder mit hirntoten Randoms loszog.


----------



## Montiqua (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo...

also, ich habe Aion angetestet und muss sagen, mein Ding ist´s nicht. 

Was mich aber eigentlich stört ist, sobald man WoW auch nur im Entferntesten erwähnt, (und es ist ja nun mal so, dass eine Große Anzahl an Leuten es vorher gespielt hat!) wird man als unwissender Fan-Boy abgestempelt.

Für mich sind es zwei unterschiedliche Spiele und eines davon liegt mir, das andere eben net. 

Wenn ich mir so die Argumente anschaue, muss ich mich allerdings fragen, ob es nicht bei der "Gemeinde zum heiligen Aion" nicht ebenso viele verblendete Fan-Boys gibt.

-Thema Gold/Kinah: Ich finde es ist schon häftig, was man in Aion "bezahlen" muss und im Gegensatz zu anderen, die in Kinah´s zu schwimmen scheinen, hab ich es schon geschafft, dass ich so pleite war, dass ich mir nicht mal einen Flug leisten konnte... Tja, die Sektenanhänger werden jetzt erbost rufen "Du kannst eben net mit Geld umgehen", aber ehrlich, mir egal...

-Thema Optik: Oft lese ich, dass Aion eine so erwachsene Optik hat und WoW doch eher was für Kinder ist, weil´s so bunt ist. Naja, wenn ich mir so die Mobs in den jeweiligen Angfangsgebieten anschaue, weiß ich ja net... Diese komischen Vögel und echsenähnliche Irgentwasse, die Mobs, die aussehen wie eine Vermischung von Maus, Maulwurf und Pinguin, hmmm... wer´s mag...

Insgesamt gesehen gefällt Aion mir einfach net, deshalb spiel ich´s auch net weiter...

Und ja, ich spiele weiterhin WoW und das auch noch überzeugt!

MfG

schönen Tach noch


----------



## Synti (18. Oktober 2009)

*grundsätzlich hat aion und auch andere spiele gegen wow ein problem.*
das liest sich auch wie ein roter faden durch alle threads die das thema behandeln.

fast alle kommen von wow. jeder hat sicherlich seine chars hochgepäppelt und findet sich in wow super zurecht.
man kennt alle klassen und deren vor- und nachteile. man kennt seine spells und man ist im endgame.

man hat sein vertrautes interface, seine gilde und seine bekannte community.
viele mögen das leveln nicht und wollen natürlich schnell zum endcontent.

da ist es immer sehr schwer sich neuem zu öffnen und den weg zum endgame aufzunehmen.
auch spielen nostalgische gründe sicherlich eine rolle... wer kennt nicht das feeling wie es war, wenn man in death-mines
einmaschiert ist und seine erste instanz betreten hat etc... die großen raids mit 40 mann in mc und bwl.

diese erfahrungen und auch die anderen punkte machen es schwer sich in ein neues spiel einzuarbeiten.
wer dann auch noch AoC/war getestet hat und enttäuscht wurde, der überlegt es sich dreimal ob man sich was neues wirklich
ernsthaft antuen will.

nach meiner ansicht sind das die wirklichen faktoren, warum jemand aion kritisiert.
aber dann sollte man es auch so schreiben und nicht irgendwelche horror-geschichten über aion erzählen..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eryas (18. Oktober 2009)

psyger schrieb:


> ich war auf 2 ebenen die in der mitte habe ich mir nicht angeschaut.
> 
> ich finde es ja gut das sie das gebiet für die perf. extra nicht so "schön" gemacht haben. aber ich spiele ein spiel zum großten teil nur wegen der atmo und die kommt bei mir in aion einfach nicht rüber.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht liegt's ja auch daran, dass dir die eine Rasse nicht zusagt?
Ich persönlich komme z.B. mit Elyos viel besser klar als mit Asmos, wärend anderen Leuten der dunkle Style eher zusagt.
Gut, der Abyss ist Geschmackssache. Ich finde, dieses "Zersplitterte Welt"-Feeling gut und das Gebiet erfüllt seinen Zweck.
Da ist ja jeder anders.

Aber es ist ja dir selbst überlassen, ob du Aion spielst.
Und falls nicht: Have Fun mit wasauchimmerfüreinemanderenSpiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Kalikas (18. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> *grundsätzlich hat aion und auch andere spiele gegen wow ein problem.*
> das liest sich auch wie ein roter faden durch alle threads die das thema behandeln.
> 
> fast alle kommen von wow. jeder hat sicherlich seine chars hochgepäppelt und findet sich in wow super zurecht.
> ...




Du triffst den Nagel genau aufm Kopf, das ist auch so


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. Oktober 2009)

Montiqua schrieb:


> -Thema Optik: Oft lese ich, dass Aion eine so erwachsene Optik hat und WoW doch eher was für Kinder ist, *weil´s Comic grafik hat.*



Das wäre das einzigste was ich mir vorstellen kann wobei ich trotzdem keinen Sinn drin sehe


----------



## Neoikeia (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mitlerweile eine 25er asmo und eine 20er elyios,was mir aufgefallen wäre ist

Pro

- schöne Grafik, die Charakter- und Mobmodelle sind toll
- die Comboangriffe/ketten machen Spaß
- Flugkampf gefällt mir recht gut
- schöne Zwischensequenzen (z.B die aus der Bibliothek in den Hauptstädten)
- teils intressante Quests (mal als Papagei ein Piratenlager ausspionieren)
- Gruppenpvp macht einfach Spaß
- keine Sonderzeichen erlaubt (endlich keine Dárkângêls mehr)
- Markierungen auf der Karte
- Questhilfesystem(Personen und Mobs werden auf Wunsch auf der Karte angezeigt)
- schöne Atmosphäre

Kontra
- teils matschige Texturen
- musste leider schon 1-2mal bis zum nächsten Level grinden (bei den Elyios hatte ich das Gefühl, dass derren"Welt" etwas ausgearbeiteter ist, ich hatte dort nie Questprobleme oder dergleichen)
- oft längere Laufstrecken
- die Kampfgeräusche sind nervtötend
- die Community..ich hoffe das legt sich noch etwas,aber manche Kommentare dort sind unter aller Sau :-(
- zuviele Gold Spammer, man blockt erst mal 5-6 Goldspammer, wenn man sich einloggt
- Mobsystem( wer zuerst 50% Schaden auf einen Mob macht, erhällt den Kill, für Heiler und Tanks nicht so toll)

Mir macht es auf jedenfall noch Spaß, das Grinden ist zwar schon recht nervig, aber das Spiel an sich macht einfach Spaß..gerade weil man ,nicht wie in gewissen andern MMO's, alles hintenrein geschoben bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das endgültige Urteil lässt sich aber erst mit 50 fällen


----------



## Eryas (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da die Ausnahme bin, aber mir hat noch nie jemand ein Mob geklaut, ich hab ne nette Legion, Aion läuft gut
und ich hab erst einmal nen richtig blöden Kommentar im Chat gelesen.

Pro-Punkte gibt's ja eh genug (^^), deshalb hier nur das, was mir schlecht aufgefallen ist:
-An einigen Stellen sind die Texturen leider echt sehr verwaschen.
-Nervig: NcSoft versucht jedes einzige mal, wenn ich das Spiel starten will, den Amerikanischen Client zu downloaden.
-Aber am schlimmsten ist die Dreistigkeit der Goldseller. Heute wurde mir sogar schon Werbung per Post zugeschickt (xD).

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Kalikas (18. Oktober 2009)

Jada smit der Goldwerbung nervt. Ich habe mal bei Ebay geguckt und es ist erschreckend wieviel Goldseller dort sich entwickelt haben


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (18. Oktober 2009)

Also mir hat Aion die ersten 15 Level sehr gut gefallen. Aber jetzt wirds, für mich, recht öde und teilweise auch nervig.
Der Grind den man immer öfter einlegen muss und vor allem die Goldspammer und Farmbots.

Und wenn ich nach jedem einloggen erstmal 10 Bots blocken muss und dann 2 Stunden dumpf Gegner kloppe ist das irgendwie nicht so mein Fall von Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (18. Oktober 2009)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Also der Asia-Style gefällt mir ja ganz gut, aber die Kampfgeräusche sind ja Grauenhaft!



lassen sich ausstellen.


----------



## Doomsta (18. Oktober 2009)

Neoikeia schrieb:


> Kontra
> - teils matschige Texturen
> - musste leider schon 1-2mal bis zum nächsten Level grinden (bei den Elyios hatte ich das Gefühl, dass derren"Welt" etwas ausgearbeiteter ist, ich hatte dort nie Questprobleme oder dergleichen)
> - oft längere Laufstrecken
> ...



1. stimmt
2. mit dem nächsten großen patch bringen quests im durschnitt 5x mehr EP -> Folge: nie wieder im leben grinden müssen.
3. Mounts sind in Planung, mit ein wenig gleitskill lassen sich aber auch so die größten strecken über brücken.
4. lassen sich ausstellen
5. Die dummen WoW Kinder hauen nach dem freimonat wieder ab, war bei WAR so und bei fast jedem anderen MMO was ich gespielt habe.
6. Goldspmm filter wurde mit dem letzten Patch eingeführt, hast du die letzten tage auch nur 1 goldspammer im chat gesehn? ich nicht, problem perfekt gelöst.
7. Stimme ich die absolut zu, spiele Templar und heiler twink, es nervt einfach!


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wie es so üblich ist: Can I have your stuff? ;D



Ich glaub nicht das es da viel zu holen gibt xD


----------



## Berghammer71 (19. Oktober 2009)

> grundsätzlich hat aion und auch andere spiele gegen wow ein problem.



failed

Bis 30 brauch man schon etwas - aber was man bis dahin sieht schlägt WoW in allen Bereichen

30-50 ungetestet - so wie es aussieht bleibt es so gut


Verteidigen muss man Aion nicht - es schlägt WoW in allen Bereichen...außer.......es ist nicht so einfach wie WoW.

Das einzige was mir aufviel - einige Ideen, Mobs, gar Landschaftsideen scheinen von einem 3 Buchstabenspiel kopiert worden zu sein.

Sollte es einmal Greifenflugkämpfe geben - mich würde es nicht wundern. Zum Style: Völlig ok, Sound 1A, langzeitmotivierend.

Gruppenspiel (im MMO wen wunderts) ist Pflicht - so Randomgruppen tun ein weher als 100 km zur Ini zur laufen,
also der Einzelspieler kann ein Problem damit haben.

Aber Aion soll mit WoW mithalten? - Denke das war ein Scherz vom Poster, selbst wenn kein Spieler Aion spielt, es ist einfach in allen Berreichen besser - da stört auch kein Shugo "Jam Jam" mehr.


----------



## Wieslmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> *grundsätzlich hat aion und auch andere spiele gegen wow ein problem.*
> das liest sich auch wie ein roter faden durch alle threads die das thema behandeln.
> 
> fast alle kommen von wow. jeder hat sicherlich seine chars hochgepäppelt und findet sich in wow super zurecht.
> ...





fett signed


----------



## Rygel (19. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> *grundsätzlich hat aion und auch andere spiele gegen wow ein problem.*
> das liest sich auch wie ein roter faden durch alle threads die das thema behandeln.
> ...
> diese erfahrungen und auch die anderen punkte machen es schwer sich in ein neues spiel einzuarbeiten.
> ...



das ist der falsche ansatz an (irgend)ein spiel heran zu gehen, oder?! von "einarbeiten" kann man ja gar nicht sprechen! das ist ein SPIEL, das man des spaßes und des zeitvertreibs wegen spielt! entweder macht es spaß, oder es macht keinen. bei allem was nach WoW so kam hat mich die lust nach 2 wochen wieder verlassen. bei aion bin ich immer noch mit spaß dabei. die endgültige entscheidung ob ich weiter spiele werde ich davon abhängig machen (müssen) wie das spiel sich in den nächsten wochen macht, wie sich das mit dem xp-grind weiter entwickelt und natürlich davon ob ich den abyss zum laufen kriege (das problem mit dem arbeitsspeicher 2GB+).


----------



## Neoikeia (19. Oktober 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> 2. mit dem nächsten großen patch bringen quests im durschnitt 5x mehr EP -> Folge: nie wieder im leben grinden müssen.
> 4. lassen sich ausstellen
> 6. Goldspmm filter wurde mit dem letzten Patch eingeführt, hast du die letzten tage auch nur 1 goldspammer im chat gesehn? ich nicht, problem perfekt gelöst.



2. das weiß ich, tolle lösung - mehr quest wären mir lieber gewesen
4. wieso integriert man Sounds, die eh fast jeder ausstelt,weil sie extrem nervig sind?"kann man doch ausstellen" ist kein Argument
6. Gerade vor 5 Minuten als ich mich eingeloggt habe ->5 Goldpsammer geblockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

Die Goldspammer kann man dem Spiel nich zur Last legen, die wurden nicht so reinprogrammiert ^^.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Oktober 2009)

Neoikeia schrieb:


> 6. Gerade vor 5 Minuten als ich mich eingeloggt habe ->5 Goldpsammer geblockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


--->Die nächsten Stunden ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neoikeia (19. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Die Goldspammer kann man dem Spiel nich zur Last legen, die wurden nicht so reinprogrammiert ^^.



Natürlich nicht,aber ich denke mal der Thread dient Leuten, die noch unentschlossen sind und sich informieren möchten.
Und dass sie da sind und nun mal nerven ist leider Fakt ;-)


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Oktober 2009)

Neoikeia schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht,aber ich denke mal der Thread dient Leuten, die noch unentschlossen sind und sich informieren möchten.
> Und dass sie da sind und nun mal nerven ist leider Fakt ;-)


Ja die nerven höchstens 1 Minute und dann sind alle geblockt und dann ist der chat erstmal spamfrei. Da sehe ich jetzt kein problem drin


----------



## Neoikeia (19. Oktober 2009)

Jeden Tag eine Minute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mich stört es - ich sehe es als nervig an und freie Meinungsbildung ist glaube ich noch erlaubt.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Oktober 2009)

Neoikeia schrieb:


> Jeden Tag eine Minute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kannst ja nach einem jahr nach nem Gratistag fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

Freie Meinung.. erlaubt im Buffedforum... ich glaubs ja net! XD


----------



## Droyale (19. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich warte nun darauf dass die Quest ep erhört wird, vorher brauch ich meinem Account gar keine GC hinzufügen... Wann soll eigentlich der naechste patch erscheinen. Gibts da schon nen ungefaehren Zeitplan fuer


----------



## Lurst (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal ne frage und zwar lohnt es sich von Warhammer Online auf Aion umzusteigen wenn man PVP mag und PVE eigentlich kaum leiden kann?
hoffe auf gescheite antworten danke im vorraus


----------



## Oceanus (19. Oktober 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> failed
> 
> Bis 30 brauch man schon etwas - aber was man bis dahin sieht schlägt WoW in allen Bereichen
> 
> ...



Nenn mir einen Bereich in dem Aion besser als WoW ist?

Das leveln ist langweilig und absoluter Timesink, die Quests sind das Letzte, da war selbst WoW Classic um Welten besser. Selbst die PVE Quests in Warhammer sind einfallsreicher als Aion Quests. Die Landschaften sind geschmackssache, die Mobs sind durchweg langweilig, Pokemon Monster, wandelnde Pilze und sonstwas für ein Mist. Mit jetzt Lvl 38 ist die Luft absolut raus, ka wie man sich für so ein Spiel noch motivieren soll.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Oktober 2009)

Ab 25 gehts im Abyss rund, wobei du dass wenn du jetzt neueinsteigst die ersten level erstmal vergessen kannst, da ja da viel höhere rumfliegen gegen die du dann 0 chance hast. Pve ist auch nicht zwingend aber zum Leveln macht ne ini och mehr Spaß als questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

Gescheite Antworten, auf eine Frage, die schon cirka 2000x hier geklärt wurde... du stellst hohe Ansprüche...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen Bereich in dem Aion besser als WoW ist?
> 
> Das leveln ist langweilig und absoluter Timesink, die Quests sind das Letzte, da war selbst WoW Classic um Welten besser. Selbst die PVE Quests in Warhammer sind einfallsreicher als Aion Quests. Die Landschaften sind geschmackssache, die Mobs sind durchweg langweilig, Pokemon Monster, wandelnde Pilze und sonstwas für ein Mist. Mit jetzt Lvl 38 ist die Luft absolut raus, ka wie man sich für so ein Spiel noch motivieren soll.


Das leeln ist nur langweilig wenn man solo levelt, in ner gruppe macht das leveln super Spaß, aber wenn man als solospieler von WoW kommt muss man sich da halt mal umgewöhnen.
Die Quests bestehen nicht nur aus den töte xy quests, es gibt auch interesante quests die auch recht witzig sind, am besten natürlich sind die Kampagnen... . Und was an den Monstern auszusetzen ist versteh ich auch nicht. Die sind natürlich asiatisch angehaucht, aber was erwartest du bei einem Spiel aus Asien? Und langweilig sind die mobs nun wirklich nicht...


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

Stimme ich zu Feuerwirbel. In Gruppen haste echt Spaß und finde z.b. die Kaidan sehen cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Raptoren sehen wesentlich besser aus, besonders die in Heiron.. Ach naja, geschmackssache, wünsche viel Spaß in WoW Oceanus.


----------



## Oceanus (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele schon lange kein WoW mehr, es geht einfach um einen Eindruck den die beiden Spiele hinterlassen haben. Achja und das grinden äh leveln in Gruppen Synonym ist nun wirklich kein Argument.


----------



## Mareike1978 (19. Oktober 2009)

Aion ist ok ( mir zu Asiatisch "sag nur Schuluniformen in der Hauptstadt usw" )  kommt  an World of Warcraft um Längen nicht ran. Grüßchen Mareikchen!!! Ps: wenn schon dieser Vergleich


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Oktober 2009)

Mareike1978 schrieb:


> Aion ist ok  kommt  an World of Warcraft um Längen nicht ran


Das musst du mir jetzt aber erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neoikeia (19. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Freie Meinung.. erlaubt im Buffedforum... ich glaubs ja net! XD




ahh,stimmt ja - ich vergaß!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (19. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen Bereich in dem Aion besser als WoW ist?
> 
> Das leveln ist langweilig und absoluter Timesink, die Quests sind das Letzte, da war selbst WoW Classic um Welten besser. Selbst die PVE Quests in Warhammer sind einfallsreicher als Aion Quests. Die Landschaften sind geschmackssache, die Mobs sind durchweg langweilig, Pokemon Monster, wandelnde Pilze und sonstwas für ein Mist. Mit jetzt Lvl 38 ist die Luft absolut raus, ka wie man sich für so ein Spiel noch motivieren soll.




ähh irgendwie finde ich keinen bereich wo aion nicht besser ist:
angefangen von der grafik, wo doch keiner wirklich bezweifeln kann, das diese dreimal besser ist als in wow.
dann find ich die individualisierung mehr als besser wie in wow, weil es keine in wow gibt... auf meinem ex-wow-server laufen 4 klone rum
und meine klamotten und waffen hat auch jeder dödel.

geht weiter übers kampfsystem, wo doch keiner ernsthaft beschreiten kann, daß das kampfsystem von wow mehr als lahm und rundenbasiert ist.
dann wären ja noch die animationen... also das hat nichts mit geschmack zu tuen, aion ist ja wohl klar schöner animiert.

leveln und timesink... also level doch mal alleine in wow einen priester hoch... ohne hilfe mit startgold von 0,-...
wüßte nicht was da spannender oder besser sein soll als in aion.

entscheidend ist doch das wow einen timesink im endgame hat. wow ist doch ein ober us-grinder. archievments und dailys
sind ja mehr als nur grind-elemente... das ist auch nicht mehr causal, (wie ich es bezeichnen will, verkneife ich mir mal jetzt)

kommen wir zum pvp... was denn für ein pvp? wer seine klasse in wow beherrscht, der weiß das es absolut ein *rundenbasiertes pvp* ist.
woraus besteht eigentlich das pvp in wow? bg`s? unbalanced arena? 1000 laggy-winter? open pvp? 

was ist denn noch so toll in wow? das goile talentsystem? indem ich gezwungen bin, bestimmte talente und trees zu skillen?
na gut wow hat natürlich paar interessante gimmicks, die so kein mmo hat: 
motorräder, haustiere, hubschrauber und asia-power-rangers klamotten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andrúslas (19. Oktober 2009)

> ähh irgendwie finde ich keinen bereich wo aion nicht besser ist:
> angefangen von der grafik, wo doch keiner wirklich bezweifeln kann, das diese dreimal besser ist als in wow.
> dann find ich die individualisierung mehr als besser wie in wow, weil es keine in wow gibt... auf meinem ex-wow-server laufen 4 klone rum
> und meine klamotten und waffen hat auch jeder dödel.
> ...



absolut /sign!


----------



## Æzørt (19. Oktober 2009)

am anfang fand ich aion absolut geil und 100 mal besser als wow jetzt mit 25 hm... naja ka die luft ist raus ich weiß gar nicht genau was mir nicht mehr gefällt es ist nen super game aber nicht für mich geschaffen ich werd mir wohl ma gw angucken.


----------



## Rated (19. Oktober 2009)

Bin jez frisch 28 geworden also so viel spaß wie ich mit diesen game habe kann es mit der besten zeit in wow konkurieren =)
Hab jez grad nen kleinen lust hänger, aber ich geh jez einfach schlafen und wa schauen morgen weiter ^^


----------



## joekay (20. Oktober 2009)

Ab 40 wirds RICHTIG zäh.

Das Spiel selbst ist im Allgemeinen recht ansprechend, allerdings ist mir das System viel zu elitär. Wer nicht willens ist täglich mehrere Stunden zu spielen, der wird vermutlich recht schnell in uneinholbaren Rückstand geraten. Ich persönlich muss mir das nicht unbedingt antun. Casuals sollten lieber die Finger von Aion lassen sonst könnte es am Ende in endlosem Frust enden.


----------



## Minastry (20. Oktober 2009)

> absolut /sign!



Ich weiß nicht da kann man vielleicht 15% von signen, aber von rundenbasiert zu reden ist lächerlich. Das ist mal was ganz anderes. Die Sache mit dem grinden stimmt, gibts in jedem MMO, aber in der Beta von Aion war doch recht schnell die Luft raus, für mich das heißt ja nicht das es für alle so ist. 
Wo wir beim Aspekt der Grafik wären, wobei technisch besser, alles andere persönlicher Geschmack also wen interessiert es. Ich hatte nach der Aion Beta eher mal wieder Lust Final Fantasy zu zocken, weil die Story von Aion ist nur Beiwerk um das Gemetzel zu rechtfertigen. Und fangt nun bitte nicht an von der WOW Story habe nirgends behauptet sie sei besser. Streitet über Technik, Kampfsystem und Belohnungsmechanik, Sachen die man einigermaßen objektiv vergleichen kann und nicht so fanboyhaft.

Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und verbessert unter Umständen Spiele die dasselbe Genre in sich tragen, schreibt euch das mal hinter die Ohren.


----------



## Illuminnahrt (20. Oktober 2009)

Aion ist ein typisches Asiatisches MMORPG. Es wird nie über WoW hinauskommen
Das Spiel ist einfah kindisch und langweilig leider ...


----------



## Synti (20. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht da kann man vielleicht 15% von signen, aber von rundenbasiert zu reden ist lächerlich.



ich mochte wow und habe lange gespielt. ich bin mir echt sicher, das meine meinung recht objektiv ist.
es ist ein rundenbasiertes kampfsystem. besonders schön zu erkennen an duellen. bestes beispiel ist mage gegen schurke.
jede aktion hat letztendlich eine definierte gegenreaktion. sicherlich mit spielraum, aber doch eher begrenzt.

aber mir persönlich würde es auch gefallen, wenn paar pvp-elemente von wow in aion einzug erfahren würde.
kleine bg`s für zwischendurch und auch ein arena-system würde mir gefallen. ich weiß das viele das arenasystem in wow doof fanden,
mir persönlich hat es vom prinzip gefallen.

weiß jemand ob aion auch bg`s einführen will oder ein arena-system? oder wird es nur open pvp im abyss geben?


----------



## Skyler93 (20. Oktober 2009)

Weis nicht ob ich mich Täusche, aber haben die mal bei einem frage obse BGs haben gesagt, das es evtl. kommen könnte?
Naja ich will keine BGS open PvP ftw undso, und Arena bitte nicht, mir egal wenns keien Belohung dafür gibt oder nur Abyss points aber so PvP fixiert in Arena will ich nicht like WoW,


----------



## Minastry (20. Oktober 2009)

> ich mochte wow und habe lange gespielt. ich bin mir echt sicher, das meine meinung recht objektiv ist.
> es ist ein rundenbasiertes kampfsystem. besonders schön zu erkennen an duellen. bestes beispiel ist mage gegen schurke.
> jede aktion hat letztendlich eine definierte gegenreaktion. sicherlich mit spielraum, aber doch eher begrenzt.



Ich verstehe worauf du hinauswillst und wirkliche Echtzeit ist es mit Globalcooldown sicher auch nicht, aber rundenbasiert ist für mich eher Jagged Alliance und so Sachen. Funktioniert Heroes of Might & Magic nicht auch so?



> Aion ist ein typisches Asiatisches MMORPG. Es wird nie über WoW hinauskommen
> Das Spiel ist einfah kindisch und langweilig leider ...



So Fanboymäßig und flamemäßig das rüberkommen mag, aber du hast schlicht und ergreifend recht. Dafür muss man aber kein Genie sein. WOW="Mainstream" Aion=Anime look & fell inklusive "fast" alles was eine asiatisches Game beinhaltet=keine Massentauglichkeit so einfach ist das. Und es wird auch niemals massentauglich, hoffe die Aioncomm freut sich drüber. Das PvP System is sicherlich auch nicht jedermanns Sache, weil stark auf Zeit getrimmt. Man wird sehen was draus wird. Doch Leute die echt glauben das man Bald Aion Beiträge im Fernseher sieht wo Rentner das Game spielen. Nein nein nein =))

Ah und ich denke nicht das seine Aussage irgendwie rechts ausgelegt war. Amerika und Asien unterscheiden sich stark beim Spieledesign, das ist alles und richtig.

Edith sagt hab was entscheidendes vergessen. =) Warum solltet ihr Aionspieler denn wollen das es WoW überholt? Dann würde es ja auch ne Scheiß Community bekommen. Seit froh wenn es nicht zu erfolgreich wird sondern gesund erfolgreich.


----------



## Synti (20. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Weis nicht ob ich mich Täusche, aber haben die mal bei einem frage obse BGs haben gesagt, das es evtl. kommen könnte?
> Naja ich will keine BGS open PvP ftw undso, und Arena bitte nicht, mir egal wenns keien Belohung dafür gibt oder nur Abyss points aber so PvP fixiert in Arena will ich nicht like WoW,




mir gehts in den bg´s auch mehr darum mal paar sachen unter "normalen" umständen auszuprobieren. bisher wurde ich nur von regelrechten banden umgehauen.
es ist auch schwer die anderen klassen und deren stärken/schwächen kennen zu lernen... bg`s sind schöne "übungsfelder"


----------



## Mechalikus (20. Oktober 2009)

Naja PvP Vergleichen von 2 spielen wo eines auf Pve Ausgelegt und es selbst sagte " wir können PvP nur ausbalancieren auf kosten des Pve inhaltes" ist nicht möglich 

Tatsachen sind das es im PvP von WoW öftermals dazu kommt das mann von mage oder einer anderen caster klasse in so kurzer zeit so viel schaden bekommt das mann es selbst oder andere noch gar nicht mal schaffen es durch heilung wieder auszugleichen! 

Und der steigende schaden durch das High end eq wird im PvP kaum durch höhere lebensenergie kompensiert!


----------



## Maladin (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe den Mini Flamewar entfernt. Ich bitte um etwas mehr Ruhe und Konstruktivität.

/wink maladin


----------



## monthy (20. Oktober 2009)

Kurz und schnell. Jeder muss selber wissen was ihm spass macht.

Mir macht Aion immer noch sehr spass. Ich erkunde die Welt und versuche nicht in möglichst kurzer Zeit 50 zu werden.

Habe gestern Level 26 erreicht und hatte bis jetzt noch keine erzwungene Grindphase.

Freiwillig habe ich schon gegrindet, aber auch nur um ein bißchen Kohle zu verdienen.

Ich spiele einen Kleriker. Alleine deshalb dauert das Leveln auch schon ein klein wenig länger.

Ich muss auch gestehen , dass mir WOW immer noch gefällt, aber da ich mal was neues sehen will, fixiere ich mich fürs erste auf Aion.

Vergleichbar sind die beiden Spiele eher mäßig. Ich würde sagen Aion ist eine Kombi aus Lineage 2 und WOW. Allerdings mit mehr Tendenz zu Lineage.

Mfg


----------



## Randor2 (20. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Doch Leute die echt glauben das man Bald Aion Beiträge im Fernseher sieht wo Rentner das Game spielen. Nein nein nein =))



Das machen sie doch schon längst -->Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry aber den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja kein Mensch braucht 11 Mio WoW Spieler die wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas macht die Com nicht besser.


----------



## reappy (20. Oktober 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Nein, AION ist kein Asia Grinder !
> Wer gegenteiliges behauptet hat eines von beiden noch nie gespielt.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt 32 und musste immer noch nicht grinden.
> ...


Zur definition: grinden = ständiges wiederholen kleicher aktionen (wobei auch farmen als grinden zählt den schliesslich ist das 500ste mal abfarmen der selben ini nur um ein item zu bekommen auch nichts anderes als eine ini 500 mal für ep abzufarmen.)
asia grinder = hierunter versteht man spiele die sich fast ausschließlich auf grinden beschränken, und welche sich nicht einmal die mühe machen die grindarbeit schön zu verpacken (in daylies oder so)

Meine meinung dazu, du schlägst selbst das grinden in der ersten abyss ini vor um die quests zu sparen da es ohne grinden nicht möglich ist die höchststufe zu erreichen.

Aber genau bedrachtet: AION ist kein asia grinder (auch wenn nicht viel fehlt).
In wow muss man genau so viel grinden, im 80er bereich besteht das endgame fast nur aus grinden (ich war glaub ich schon über 50 mal in ulduar, das ist definitiv grinden, und die daylies sind auch grindarbeit).

Ich selbst habe aion nur angespielt (lvl 13), da ich da schon gemerkt habe das es bis auf ne bessere grafik nichts bieten kann, und das es auch nur ein grinder ist.
Wow habe ich 1 monat vor dem aion release in die tonne getreten (habe seit 2005 gespielt, glaub 2-3 monate nach release), den wie gesagt es ist halt auch nur ein grind game, wer nicht mehr grinden will sondern einen schönen spielverlauf mit guter story, der soll mal riesen testen, ich selbst denke das technisch nur grind mmo´s machbar sind.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (20. Oktober 2009)

AION saugt, ganz klar...WoW ist die Macht alles andere ist für Noobs!


----------



## Randor2 (20. Oktober 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> AION saugt, ganz klar...WoW ist die Macht alles andere ist für Noobs!


*gähn* Trollalarm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (20. Oktober 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Ab 40 wirds RICHTIG zäh.
> 
> Das Spiel selbst ist im Allgemeinen recht ansprechend, allerdings ist mir das System viel zu elitär. Wer nicht willens ist täglich mehrere Stunden zu spielen, der wird vermutlich recht schnell in uneinholbaren Rückstand geraten. Ich persönlich muss mir das nicht unbedingt antun. Casuals sollten lieber die Finger von Aion lassen sonst könnte es am Ende in endlosem Frust enden.



Joah - das ist der Grund warum einige noch sagen "wo ist AION besser, warum schlägt AION WoW um Längen".

Ist auch völlig ok so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - (Stunden muss man in jeden MMORPG spielen, *hust*)



> Nenn mir einen Bereich in dem Aion besser als WoW ist?
> 
> Das leveln ist langweilig und absoluter Timesink, die Quests sind das Letzte, da war selbst WoW Classic um Welten besser. Selbst die PVE Quests in Warhammer sind einfallsreicher als Aion Quests. Die Landschaften sind geschmackssache, die Mobs sind durchweg langweilig, Pokemon Monster, wandelnde Pilze und sonstwas für ein Mist. Mit jetzt Lvl 38 ist die Luft absolut raus, ka wie man sich für so ein Spiel noch motivieren soll.



Keine Ahnung was timesink ist, am besten packste in WoW dafür noch ein Addon rein - und WoW Classic, sorry - da hab ich
als Server 2. ein Raid gebildet weil mir sonst die Spielinhalte ausgingen - da kam alles später und ja wenn man es so gelassen hätte... aber allein die Balance in Wotlk ...muahaa ne danke, da ist doch alle 3 Tage Glücksrad der Klassen GC am rumlaufen - überlebensfähigste, heilfähige Klasse kann plötzlich noch Atomextradamage fahren - allein schon dieses Thema.

WoW ist jetzt Wotlk, ansonsten könnten wir noch Pacman zum Vergleich dazuholen.


----------



## Stancer (20. Oktober 2009)

Im Rückstand zu wem geraten ? Wer ein MMORPG natürlich als Mittel der Selbstprofilierung und als virtuellen Schwanzvergleich mit anderen betrachtet wird mit nur ein paar Stunden Spielzeit in der Woche natürlich nicht glücklich werden.

Aber ehrlich ist es mir egal ob Nachbars Heinz jetzt bereits Level 50 ist oder schon das Imba Roxxor Set besitzt.


----------



## Merdalf (20. Oktober 2009)

Bisher macht Aion ansich recht viel Spass, allerdings auch mit ein paar Einschränkungen.

Pro:
Die Grafik ist imho recht ansprechend, mal was anderes als der Comiclook von WoW.

Die Klassen machen mir ordentlich spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab zur zeit nen Templer und zieh mir noch nen Kleriker nebenher mit heran.

Das Kombosystem ist sicherlich nicht perfekt aber macht schon Laune.

Kontra:
Die Ingamecommunity ist imho noch unter aller sau. Da ist Rohstoff oder Questmob klauen noch an der Tagesordnung und in den Chats wimmelts von rumgeschreie und rumposaunen was denn alles schei..e ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Questdesign sollte noch überarbeitet werden. Teils muss man dreimal durch die halbe welt für eine Quest rennen, das steigert zwar die Zeit die man im Spiel verbringt aber senkt ehrlich gesagt nach ner Weile auch meine Laune gewaltig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kettenquests .. warum hat man die ganze Zeit den Loot bzw. die EP der Endquest vor der Nase und muss trotzdem noch vorher zich Schritte machen ohne irgendwas zubekommen bzw. zu wissen wie viele Schritte man noch brauch ? Bin schon des öfteren freudestrahlend zum QuestNPC gewetzt und hab mich auf den Loot gefreut, nur um zu Erfahren das ich doch noch sonstwohin muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz der Kontras macht Aion Laune und werd wohl erstmal dabei bleiben. Nach 5 Jahren WoW wars mal Zeit für was neues. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (20. Oktober 2009)

Merdalf schrieb:


> Kettenquests .. warum hat man die ganze Zeit den Loot bzw. die EP der Endquest vor der Nase und muss trotzdem noch vorher zich Schritte machen ohne irgendwas zubekommen bzw. zu wissen wie viele Schritte man noch brauch ? Bin schon des öfteren freudestrahlend zum QuestNPC gewetzt und hab mich auf den Loot gefreut, nur um zu Erfahren das ich doch noch sonstwohin muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh mein gott..


----------



## Æzørt (20. Oktober 2009)

manche quest sind echt doof man sieht es gibt viel ep und nen gutes item dann muss man erstam mal zu 15 leuten laufen dann 3 mobs klatschen bevor man das bekommt am ende hat man mehr flug/teleport kosten als es die sache wert war.


----------



## La Saint (20. Oktober 2009)

Fangen wir mit der Kernaussage an: Ich mag Aion und habe schon einen Monat verlängert. 

Auch wenn es nur ein WoW light in Bunt ist. Rosa Schultern kenne ich sonst nur bei Blutelfen-Paladinen, in Aion hat sie jeder ^^.

Was mir gefällt ist der Umstand als Kunde wieder ernst genommen zu werden. Blizzard ist schon lange viel zu fett und überheblich geworden. Da spielt der Einzelne gar keine Rolle mehr und auch zehntausend Spieler werden erst wahrgenommen, wenn es Blizzard in den Kram paßt. 

Zum Beispiel jetzt die Zwangsumstellung des WoW-Accounts auf einen BattleNet-Account mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Das läuft wie alles in der letzten Zeit nach dem Prinzip "Friß oder Stirb". Entweder man gibt Blizzard die Erlaubnis seinen privaten Chat zu kontrollieren, zu speichern und auszuwerten, oder man ist raus. Und zwar nicht nur aus WoW, sondern aus allen Blizzard-Games, die auf das BNet aufsetzen wie Starcraft und Diablo.

Ob man jetzt 13 Millionen oder 12,8 Millionen Spieler hat, macht für Blizzard keinen Unterschied. Daher kann man sich den Godmode erlauben und handelt entsprechen. NCSoft dagegen bemüht sich noch um seine Community. Zum Beispiel wurden die Warteschlangen nicht nur nach kurzer Zeit behoben, die Spieler haben ingame als Entschuldigung auch noch ein Amulett erhalten, das die XP um 20% pushed.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel wurden die Warteschlangen nicht nur nach kurzer Zeit behoben...




Sehr schöner Brüller. Die wurden nicht behoben, die haben sich "von selber" gelöst. WCSoft ist sogar so nett demnächst Server zu mergen, damit alle zusammen spielen können.

Ja, da sollte Blizz sich mal nen Beispiel nehmen, haste Recht.


----------



## Randor2 (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Brüller. Die wurden nicht behoben, die haben sich "von selber" gelöst.


...was von vornherein klar war, aber alle "mimimi ich kann nicht spielen" Leute wohl gerne wieder vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stellt euch mal vor wir hätten noch 5 Server mehr stehen.


----------



## kicks (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> WCSoft



Welch genialer Wortwitz. Bist du auf dieses Kleinod der Parodie selber gekommen oder hat dir dein Betreuer dabei geholfen?


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Welch genialer Wortwitz. Bist du auf dieses Kleinod der Parodie selber gekommen oder hat dir dein Betreuer dabei geholfen?



Geh ned immer von Deinen Verhältnissen aus - ich komm selber auf sowas und nen Betreuer stellt man mir ned mehr.

Gut, ich saß grad mit meim Läppi aufm Topp als es wie der Blitz einschlug: WCSoft.


Das klingt. Und passt.


----------



## kicks (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Geh ned immer von Deinen Verhältnissen aus



Also wer sich mit dir auf ein Wortgefecht einlässt, der sollte sich das aber vorher zweimal überlegen. Vollkommen unerwartet kommt direkt die "Nein, du!"-Keule. Klassischer Finisher. Aber ich bin froh, dass du keinen Betreuer mehr brauchst. Eventuell solltest du jetzt nur noch jemanden deine Posts Korrektur lesen lassen, so dass den schlimmsten inhaltlichen Unfällen wirksam vorgebeugt werden kann..


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Geh ned immer von Deinen Verhältnissen aus - ich komm selber auf sowas und nen Betreuer stellt man mir ned mehr.
> 
> Gut, ich saß grad mit meim Läppi aufm Topp als es wie der Blitz einschlug: WCSoft.
> 
> ...


Halt dich einfach ein bischen zurück und versuche sachlich zu kritisieren. Die Fanboys hier warten nur auf eine möglichkeit, Leute zu melden die das Spiel kritisieren. Ist leichter als sich mit der Kritik auseinanderzusetzen. Also, wenn du Kritik hast, äussere sie. Aber mach dich nicht angreifbar.


----------



## Randor2 (20. Oktober 2009)

Sobald Armin in einem Thread auftaucht ist es das todesurteil für diesen.
Ich frag mich wie man sich dermaßen über etwas aufregen kann obwohl man wohl nichts damit zu tun haben will.

Ich renn ja auch nicht im WoW-Forum amok, oder geh in die Kirche und brülle  "Es gibt keinen Gott".

Das is sowas von lächerlich.


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> Was mir gefällt ist der Umstand als Kunde wieder ernst genommen zu werden.


Hallo Heiliger. Wir kennen uns ja noch aus dem AOC Forum. Wie gehts?

Also was deinen Punkt angeht: NCsoft bietet derzeit GAR keinen Kundendienst. Tickets bleiben unbeantwortet, bisher hat kein Spieler jemals einen GM zu sehen bekommen, und Goldseller stehen schon seit TAGEN an ein und derselben Stelle ohne das was gemacht wird. Da fühl ich mich nicht ernst genommen.


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> oder geh in die Kirche und brülle  "Es gibt keinen Gott".


Hab ich schon gemacht. War aber keiner da. Trotzdem lustig.


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt wollmer mal sachlich bleiben.

1. Ich bin die Tiefenentspannung selbst, wo rege ich mich auf?

2. es wurde von "Warteschlangenbeseitigung" durch WCSoft geredet - ich habe das im Rahmen der praktischen Wahrheit richtig gestellt

3. Ab und zu werf ich Kicks nen Knochen hin um den er bettelt damit er was zum nachdenken hat und seinen Tag sinnvoll gestalten kann, so what?


Alles paletti.


----------



## Randor2 (20. Oktober 2009)

Eine kurze Frag Armin...spielst du Aion?


----------



## kicks (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Jetzt wollmer mal sachlich bleiben.
> 
> 1. Ich bin die Tiefenentspannung selbst, wo rege ich mich auf?
> 
> ...




Keine Ahnung wie lange du an deinen Posts herumfeilst, zum nachdenken regen sie allerdings nicht an. Sie sind relativ einfach und belanglos. Aber phantastisch wie du direkt angebissen hast. /dance puppet


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frag Armin...spielst du Aion?



Natürlich nicht! Was ne Frage.

Ich habe gespielt. 7 Tage lang. Und da wo ich aus meiner Leidenszeit was zum Thema beitragen kann tue ich´s auch.

siehe: "Warteschlangen zu Servermerges"


PS: Wobei ich durch den Bot-Thread wieder darüber nachdenke! 

Vielleicht sollte ich meine 22ger Assel auf Autopilot hochbotten, ähh hochgrinden auf 50 um dann wieder aktiv in´s Geschehen einzugreifen. Hmm.


----------



## Randor2 (20. Oktober 2009)

Dachte ich mir fast.

Schreibst du auch Kritiken über Filme bei denen du den Vorspann gesehen hast?
Oder über Bücher bei denen du den Klappentext gelesen hast?

Nein...hmm...könnte man aber annehmen.
In diesem Land kann man seine Meinung frei kund geben, aber glaubste nicht auch dass es klein wenig witzlos ist auf jemanden der 7 ganze Tage gespielt hat auch nur zu hören?

Ich könnte auch vor dieversen Spielen "warnen" die ich deutlich länger als 7 Tage gespielt habe...aber weißte was mir is das Latte wenn ich mich persönlich nicht damit beschäftige was andere davon halten.

Solltest mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Shintuargar (20. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel jetzt die Zwangsumstellung des WoW-Accounts auf einen BattleNet-Account mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Das läuft wie alles in der letzten Zeit nach dem Prinzip "Friß oder Stirb". Entweder man gibt Blizzard die Erlaubnis seinen privaten Chat zu kontrollieren, zu speichern und auszuwerten, oder man ist raus. Und zwar nicht nur aus WoW, sondern aus allen Blizzard-Games, die auf das BNet aufsetzen wie Starcraft und Diablo.



Aha, und wie erklärst du dir, dass in jedem MMO die GM gewisse Dinge, die schon einige Zeit zurückliegen, nachvollziehen können? Weil sonst keiner außer Blizzard private Chats und dergleichen speichert? Ich bitte dich, das ist nicht erst seit BNet so. Diese Hysterie ist nicht zum aushalten, hast du dir eigentlich alles durchgelesen, was NCSoft darf, sobald du deren Bedingungen akzeptiert hast? Außerdem gibt es auch einen globalen NCSoft-Account, unter dem du alle deine NC-Soft Spiele registrieren musst. Schon vergessen?


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Aha, und wie erklärst du dir, dass in jedem MMO die GM gewisse Dinge, die schon einige Zeit zurückliegen, nachvollziehen können? Weil sonst keiner außer Blizzard private Chats und dergleichen speichert? Ich bitte dich, das ist nicht erst seit BNet so. Diese Hysterie ist nicht zum aushalten, hast du dir eigentlich alles durchgelesen, was NCSoft darf, sobald du deren Bedingungen akzeptiert hast? Außerdem gibt es auch einen globalen NCSoft-Account, unter dem du alle deine NC-Soft Spiele registrieren musst. Schon vergessen?


Ich meine sogar mich erinnern zu können das SOE sämtliche Chat und IM Protokolle von EQ2 an irgendwelche Forscher abgegeben hat die daraus Verhaltensstudien erstellt haben. Und damit meine ich auch alle 'privaten' Nachrichten der Spieler untereinander. Also zum Beispiel was sich so Mann und Frau in solchen Spielen manchmal schreiben.


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir fast.
> 
> Schreibst du auch Kritiken über Filme bei denen du den Vorspann gesehen hast?
> Oder über Bücher bei denen du den Klappentext gelesen hast?
> ...




Du bist komplett aufm Holzweg. Quantität ist nicht gleich Qualität. Manche brauchen ebend länger bestimmte Dinge zu begreifen.

Ich schreib ja nicht übers´s Endgame. Sondern über Umstände die ich aus der Praxis kenne.

Und Warteschlangenproblematik brauche ich ned "aktiv zu spielen" um dazu ein Statement abgeben zu können.


Also: geh von aus das wenn ich was zu sagen habe ich das Thema kenne und meine Aussage Substanz hat.

Mir ist klar das ich mit der Einstellung konträr zu 99% der restlichen Poster hier stehe.


----------



## Randor2 (20. Oktober 2009)

Dann würd ich dich doch drum bitten mir eine Liste über diverse Umstände (wie z.B. Warteschlangen) zuschicken bei denen du meinst dass sie noch aktuell sind, bzw. die unbedingt wissenswert für Neuankömmlinge sind.

Am besten machste das per Pm, dann bleibt der Thread..naja soweit es noch irgendwie geht, übersichtlich.

Bin gespannt was ich zu lesen bekomme und ob ich so verkehrt liegen kann mit meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

/facepalm

Lesen -> denken -> nix schreiben


Es ging um die Aussage: 



La schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel wurden die Warteschlangen nicht nur nach kurzer Zeit behoben...




...welche ich mit:



ArminFRA schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Brüller. Die wurden nicht behoben, die haben sich "von selber" gelöst. WCSoft ist sogar so nett demnächst Server zu mergen, damit alle zusammen spielen können.
> 
> Ja, da sollte Blizz sich mal nen Beispiel nehmen, haste Recht.




...korrigiert habe. Muss ich deswegen noch aktiv spielen um das beurteilen zu können? Nee.

Ich hoffe Dir ist der Groschen jetzt gefallen.


----------



## Roy1971 (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Also: geh von aus das wenn ich was zu sagen habe ich das Thema kenne und meine Aussage Substanz hat.
> 
> Mir ist klar das ich mit der Einstellung konträr zu 99% der restlichen Poster hier stehe.



Deine Aussagen haben mal gar keine "Substanz"........ hauptsache irgendwas von sich geben, auch wenns "sinnfrei" ist. Immer diese Hobbieflamer.


----------



## Roy1971 (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> /facepalm
> 
> Lesen -> denken -> nix schreiben
> 
> ...



Hättest/würdest du aktiv spielen, hättest Du mitbekommen, dass NC-Soft sehrwohl etwas gegen die Warteschlangen getan hat (Serverkapazitäten erhöht, neue Server aufgesetzt). Kannst Deine Halbwahrheiten gern für Dich behalten.


----------



## Randor2 (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> /facepalm
> 
> Lesen -> denken -> nix schreiben
> 
> ...



Roy hat das meisten schon dazu geschrieben, und ich bin viel zu faul alle threads auszukramen in denen du irgendwas zu Aion geschrieben hast innerhalb deiner nicht aktiven Spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im endeffekt haste einfach keine Ahnung was NCsoft macht und was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (20. Oktober 2009)

Wenn NCSoft es nicht schafft das Goldspam/Botproblem und den schlechten Support auf die reihe zu kriegen wird das Spiel früher oder später daran zugrunde gehen. Das ist so sicher wie das amen in der Kirche. Klingt zuerst mal trivial, aber viele andere Spiele haben gezeigt wie wichtig Support/Communitypflege im Allgemeinen ist.
Das ist btw. kein flame, sondern schlichtweg eine tatsache. Ich kann wirklich nur hoffen das ncsoft seine politik da schnellstmöglich ändert.


Ansonsten ist Aion durchaus kein schlechtes Spiel. Hat zwar noch nen ganzen haufen Kinderkrankheiten, aber das ist wohl normal.

Unabhängig von der diskussion um die vor oder nachteile, um den sinn des kampfsystems, ums grunden und questen, um den content und den timesink... Irgendwie fehlt bei Aion (bisher) das gewisse extra^^, das Wow beispielsweise, zu dem spiel gemacht hat das es einmal war.
Das lässt sich nur sehr schwer in Worte fassen, es geht mehr so ums feeling das Wow mal ausgemacht hat... um die euphorie, und damit verbunden auch den suchtfaktor.^^
Kommt bei Aion obwohl es noch so neu ist leider etwas zu kurz.


So, vorbeugend folgende bemerkung:
Der letzte absatz ist meine ganz persönliche meinung. Und die hat keiner von euch zu flamen oder in irgendeiner anderen weise abzustreiten!
Jeder soll das spielen was er möchte. und wenn sich jemand ernsthaft meinungen zu einem spiel einholen möchte, wird er jede kritik beachten, egal ob positiv oder negativ. Das haben einige hier scheinbar nicht verstanden. Über geschmack kann man nicht streiten.

Wenn jemand etwas als nachteil epfindet dann ist das für ihn ein nachteil... der andere findets gut, für ihn isses ein vorteil. Hier hilft nur ne möglichst objektive auflistung.
Eure ganze diskussion über die "vor- und nachteile" is also quasi fürn arsch.


edit: ums nochtmal deutlicher zu machen.
es is total latte welches spiel objektiv besser oder schlechter ist, es geht darum welches besser gefällt. das sind völlig verschiedene sachen.


----------



## Chillmon (20. Oktober 2009)

an aion stört mich dass die kämpfe meistens ziemlich langweilig von statten gehen . bsp.: gladi vs assasine beide stehen voreinander und hauen drauf , während in WoW z.B. movement gefragt ist. Als caster muss man sich in aion auch nicht zum gegner hindrehen , entweder macht der char das selbst oder man muss garnicht sichtkontakt haben. wenn ich mir die alten wow videos anschaue bekomme ich wieder richtig lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl aion ( bin 26 mage ) spass macht zurzeit


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

Du hast ja Recht @schneerose

Zu Grunde geht das Spiel aber an dem fehlenden "Feeling" wie Du es nennst.

Das wird durch Spielerschwund und Serverclosings / Merges nach dem Freimonat ja eindrucksvoll belegt.


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> Wenn NCSoft es nicht schafft das ......
> edit: ums nochtmal deutlicher zu machen.
> es is total latte welches spiel objektiv besser oder schlechter ist, es geht darum welches besser gefällt. das sind völlig verschiedene sachen.


Danke. Wundervoller Beitrag. Wo darf ich unterschreiben?


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Du hast ja Recht @schneerose
> 
> Zu Grunde geht das Spiel aber an dem fehlenden "Feeling" wie Du es nennst.
> 
> Das wird durch Spielerschwund und Serverclosings / Merges nach dem Freimonat ja eindrucksvoll belegt.


Woher hast du deine Information das nach dem Freimonat Server geschlossen werden oder zusammengelegt? Da würde ich gerne mal einen Link sehen. So sehr ich auch der Meinung bin das Kritik erlaubt sein sollte: Bleib mal auf dem Teppich.


----------



## Chillmon (20. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Woher hast du deine Information das nach dem Freimonat Server geschlossen werden oder zusammengelegt? Da würde ich gerne mal einen Link sehen. So sehr ich auch der Meinung bin das Kritik erlaubt sein sollte: Bleib mal auf dem Teppich.



ich glaube das war ironisch gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (20. Oktober 2009)

ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> Wenn NCSoft es nicht schafft das Goldspam/Botproblem und den schlechten Support auf die reihe zu kriegen wird das Spiel früher oder später daran
> Unabhängig von der diskussion um die vor oder nachteile, um den sinn des kampfsystems, ums grunden und questen, um den content und den timesink... Irgendwie fehlt bei Aion (bisher) das gewisse extra^^, das Wow beispielsweise, zu dem spiel gemacht hat das es einmal war.
> Das lässt sich nur sehr schwer in Worte fassen, es geht mehr so ums feeling das Wow mal ausgemacht hat... um die euphorie, und damit verbunden auch den suchtfaktor.^^
> Kommt bei Aion obwohl es noch so neu ist leider etwas zu kurz.



Also, dass mit den Goldspammern/Botprobleme ist ebenfalls in Arbeit.... auf meinem Server Kromede sind zumindest die Goldspammer rapiede weniger geworden (zumindest im Allgemeinchat). Nun gammeln die in Sanctum rum und nutzen den "Sagenchat" um ihre Werbung an den Mann zu bekommen. In dieser Hinsicht ist es schon schwierig, eine 100prozentige Lösung zu finden. Aber man merkt, es wird was getan.

Aion fehlt das gewisse extra?? Für mich persönlich jetzt mal nicht. Aber ist geschmacksache. Aion hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden. Und das wird auch kein MMORPG mehr machen. Ein Rad war rund und bleibt auch rund. 

Das gewisse extrag, was mit sicherheit viele Leute vermissen, wird´s in der Art wohl auch nicht mehr geben. Sebst Blizzard wird mit neuen MMORPG´s nicht mehr den Erfolg einfahren, wie sie es jetzt mit WoW machen.... selbst wenn, was ich hier mal bezweifel das es irgendwann mal kommen wird, WoW 2 auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Woher hast du deine Information das nach dem Freimonat Server geschlossen werden oder zusammengelegt? Da würde ich gerne mal einen Link sehen. So sehr ich auch der Meinung bin das Kritik erlaubt sein sollte: Bleib mal auf dem Teppich.



Jahrelange praktische Erfahrung. Ich habe das nach 7 Tagen prophezeit und man möge mich daran messen.

Jüngstes Beispiel: AoC. Guckt Euch den Ablauf da an und ihr wisst wo´s mit Aion hingeht. Wer 1&1 zusammenzählen kann weiß das.

In 12 Monaten hat der deutsche Spieler die Wahl zwischen 3 unterbevölkerten europäischen Servern oder mehreren vollen asiatischen.

Und bei AoC waren die Fanbois noch wesentlich hartnäckiger in ihrer Verblendung. Aion hat KEINE Langzeitmotivation. Punkt.


----------



## Roy1971 (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Du hast ja Recht @schneerose
> 
> Zu Grunde geht das Spiel aber an dem fehlenden "Feeling" wie Du es nennst.
> 
> Das wird durch Spielerschwund und Serverclosings / Merges nach dem Freimonat ja eindrucksvoll belegt.



Nostradamos ?? Hellseher?? Sag mir bitte die Lottozahlen für Mittwoch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kicks (20. Oktober 2009)

Chillmon schrieb:


> ich glaube das war ironisch gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für Ironie braucht man ein Mindestmass an Intelligenz, PLUS das Wissen darum wie es wirklich ist. Beides ist nicht vorhanden und somit ergibt sich leider die traurige Tatsache, dass dieser Post durchaus ernst gemeint war. Was natürlich nicht heisst, dass er in irgendeiner Weise sinnvoller ist als der Rest, den er hier postet.



ArminFRA schrieb:


> Aion hat KEINE Langzeitmotivation. Punkt.



Because I said so?


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Nostrdamos ?? Hellseher?? Sag mir bitte die Lottozahlen für Mittwoch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



7 18 53 22 17 8


----------



## ogrim888 (20. Oktober 2009)

Wieslmann schrieb:


> AION  Free2play flair
> WOW  Free2loot flair
> beides keine burner (mehr)
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genau so, ich finde beide Spiele nicht atemberaubend...War und Eq2 machen mir da schon viel mehr Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Jahrelange praktische Erfahrung. Ich habe das nach 7 Tagen prophezeit und man möge mich daran messen.
> 
> Jüngstes Beispiel: AoC. Guckt Euch den Ablauf da an und ihr wisst wo´s mit Aion hingeht. Wer 1&1 zusammenzählen kann weiß das.
> 
> ...


Also ich sage Aion auch keinen langfristigen finanziellen Erfolg voraus. Allein aus der Erfahrung von anderen MMO's der letzten jahre und der Tatsache das ich nicht glaube das man sich endgültig auf einen westlich orientierten Spielermarkt einstellen wird können. Aber Ich denke es wird doch einiges an Zeit vergehen bis die Serverpopulation soweit nachgelassen hat das man an Serverschliessungen oder zusammenlegungen denkt. Und wenn du ganz tief in dich hineinschaust wirst du sicher zugeben das deine Aussage das nach dem Freimonat Server geschlossen werden eher von einem momentanen Wunsch geprägt sind, zu provozieren.


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Und wenn du ganz tief in dich hineinschaust wirst du sicher zugeben das deine Aussage das nach dem Freimonat Server geschlossen werden eher von einem momentanen Wunsch geprägt sind, zu provozieren.




Ja ja ja, hast ja Recht, ich wollte die Fanbois mal kurz hyperventilieren sehen..... 


Aber es wird kommen, mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet. Das Gamedesign motiviert den Westeuropäer nicht.

Und = keine Umsätze = Servercloses.


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ja ja ja, hast ja Recht, ich wollte die Fanbois mal kurz hyperventilieren sehen.....
> 
> 
> Aber es wird kommen, mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet. Das Gamedesign motiviert den Westeuropäer nicht.
> ...


Vermutlich schon, irgendwann. Aber wünschen sollte man es weder sich, noch der Firma, noch den Leuten die Spass dran haben.


----------



## Synti (20. Oktober 2009)

zumindest die aion-forenbeiträge sind ähnlich strukturiert wie in den wow-foren.
also hier hat wow und aion definitv was gemeinsames.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (20. Oktober 2009)

@Armin
Du hast die Aktien Kurse vergessen. Werden in diesem Zusammenhang von den Halbintellektuellen doch auch immer gern herangezogen..


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Vermutlich schon, irgendwann. Aber wünschen sollte man es weder sich, noch der Firma, noch den Leuten die Spass dran haben.



Na, wünschen tue ich das nicht. Ich sehe nur die Situation und gebe eine Lageinschätzung ab.

Ausserdem sind die Leute die Spass dran haben eh am zocken, also wir sind hier unter uns, immer raus mit der Meinung.


----------



## Mechalikus (20. Oktober 2009)

Wer eine vernünftige informations quelle sucht der besuche bitte Foren in den fakten sprechen usw usw 

Und nicht die Apokalypse ersehnt wird!!

Macht euch ein eigenes bild und nicht das entäuschter frustrierter leute oder Mega Hyperfanboy´s


Danke


----------



## Randor2 (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ja ja ja, hast ja Recht, ich wollte die Fanbois mal kurz hyperventilieren sehen.....
> 
> 
> Aber es wird kommen, mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet. Das Gamedesign motiviert den Westeuropäer nicht.
> ...


 The almighty Armin/Nostradamus has spoken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Spiel bestitzt meiner Meinung nach die meiste Langzeitmotivation bei MMOs die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe...und das waren mehr als 3.
Und insgesamt etwa 8 Jahre.
Ich weiß auch nicht was du bezwecken willst, aber ich glaub auch nicht dass ich es wissen will, da ich sonst aus einem Lachanfall nicht mehr rauskommen werde.


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> @Armin
> Du hast die Aktien Kurse vergessen. Werden in diesem Zusammenhang von den Halbintellektuellen doch auch immer gern herangezogen..




Ja, deswegen bringst Du die auch in´s Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hehe, Kicks, streng dich mal mehr an....

Hier, haste nen Knochen, nu geh spielen, wir diskutieren hier.


----------



## Mechalikus (20. Oktober 2009)

GoGo Ego pushen los wer hat denn längsten!?

Geier Geier ......



/Vote for close


----------



## Metadron72 (20. Oktober 2009)

wieso geht ihr dauernd auf diesen armin spinner ein ?
erst redet er blödsinn was dann wiederlegt wird, worauf er neuen blödsinn der dann wieder ....

einfach mal ignorieren das bürschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Das Spiel bestitzt meiner Meinung nach die meiste Langzeitmotivation bei MMOs die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe...




Randor, damit tust Du Dir keinen Gefallen.

Was wirft das jetzt für ein Licht auf Dich und Deine "Verfassung", hmm?


----------



## kicks (20. Oktober 2009)

Wieso denn anstrengen? Deine Posts sind so offensichtlich schlecht, da reicht es dich ein bißchen mit Tomaten zu bewerfen. Also mach du dich mal schön weiter selber lächerlich und lass dich von mir nicht stören. Hast du eigentlich schon nachgesehen wie die NCSoft Aktie steht?


----------



## Mechalikus (20. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> zumindest die aion-forenbeiträge sind ähnlich strukturiert wie in den wow-foren.
> also hier hat wow und aion definitv was gemeinsames.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja hier treibt sich eigentlich keine aion comun.. rum da diese platform eher für wow steht!


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich schon nachgesehen wie die NCSoft Aktie steht?




Nee. Wieso auch? Ich mach mein Geld mit Lottotips und investiere in Edelmetalle.


----------



## Synti (20. Oktober 2009)

aion wird natürlich überleben... allein weil sie schon das europa-geschäft nicht nötig haben.
wer etwas die zahlen von wow kennt, weiß das wow in deutschland/europa seit jahren stagnierende abozahlen hat.
nicht nur in europa sondern auch und vor allem in den usa. die meißten abos werden von wow in asien gepusht und die
neuen rekorde wurden durch russland und andere neuen tigerländer erzielt. das europa-geschäft sind für wow nicht mal 25%.

aion hat einen guten start-erfolg und genug kohle durch das asiengeschäft um das spiel weiter anzukurbeln (addons neuen content etc.)
genau betrachtet können sie auch das spiel lenken wie sie wollen... jetzt werden die exp. für die quest erhoben (richtung "causal")
und können wenn sie wollen noch mehr richtung wow gehen... aion hat ganz andere voraussetzungen als AoC oder War - 
nicht nur in finanzieller art sondern auch in den absatzmärkten..

um ncsoft brauchen wir uns keine sorgen machen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Randor, damit tust Du Dir keinen Gefallen.
> 
> Was wirft das jetzt für ein Licht auf Dich und Deine "Verfassung", hmm?



Dummes Geschwätz.... es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis auch dieser Threat geschlossen wird... offtopic sei dank.


----------



## kicks (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Nee. Wieso auch? Ich mach mein Geld mit Lottotips und investiere in Edelmetalle.




Ich dachte nur du wolltest deinen Posts etwas mehr Tiefe geben. Bisher waren die Aussagen ja leider nur naiv und leicht dümmlich. Sollte nur ein Tip sein um das volle Potential für deine Posts hier zu entfalten. Sorry für die Störung. Weitermachen!


----------



## Randor2 (20. Oktober 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> wieso geht ihr dauernd auf diesen armin spinner ein ?
> erst redet er blödsinn was dann wiederlegt wird, worauf er neuen blödsinn der dann wieder ....
> 
> einfach mal ignorieren das bürschen
> ...



Recht haste aber es is halt so verdammt schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er is wie ein Tank der beständig und überall Aggro aufbaut.
Na ich versuch mich mal dran zu halten.

Wie war das mit disskutiren mit "Idioten"....erst ziehen sie dich auf ihre Ebene und dann besiegen sie dich durch mehr Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na ich werd ihn mal wie einen Goldseller behandeln und ignorieren bis was gehaltvolles kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (20. Oktober 2009)

Ahh, Mist, Freunde, ich muss kurz Schluß machen.

Mutti schreit grad in den Keller runter (also zu mir) der Hund muss kacken. (Mutti hat das anderst formuliert, aber egal ;-)

Naja, das heisst im Klartext ich muss die Döle ne Stunde ummen Block schleifen.

Zumindest scheint die Sonne.

Bis später.


----------



## kicks (20. Oktober 2009)

Kein Problem. Sag deinem Betreuer nach deinem Freigang er soll dich wieder fest am Stuhl anbinden. Nicht dass du irgendwann vom Stuhl purzelst.


----------



## Mechalikus (20. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Sag deinem Betreuer nach deinem Freigang er soll dich wieder fest am Stuhl anbinden. Nicht dass du irgendwann vom Stuhl purzelst.



LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alondil (20. Oktober 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> Konkurenz für Warhammer? Auf jedenfall...
> 
> Konkurenz für WoW? Jedem dass seine, aber Aion ist kein WoW2 und schluss endlich werden sehr viele zu WoW zurück kehren.
> 
> ...



Mein Kantor (=Aion) ist inzwischen auf Level 30 angelangt, und ich bin bisher (und immer noch) sehr zufrieden.
Aion ist *kein* Asia-Grinder, auch wenn Grinden im Prinzip genauso effektiv ist, wie die Quests zu lösen - man kann aber beide Wege gehen.
WoW ist ausgelutscht (= es gibt nichts innovatives, neues mehr) und ist nur die Melkkuh für die Ewig-Suchties (nach 4 Jahren WoW kann man das so sagen).
Denke WoW ist halt Kiddies-freundlicher (ok, man kann es auch einsteigerfreundlicher nennen) und daher wird es (bisher) noch mehr Spieler binden.
Aber die Grafik in WoW ist so was von häßlich, dass ich Augenkrebs bekomme - Aion macht da nachweislich einen besseren Eindruck.
Und apropos "Zurückkehren" ... wenn ich Aion nicht mehr spielen würde, werde ich mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht "zurückkehren", es gibt doch noch andere Alternativen, stell' Dir vor es gibt auch so was wie RL und so (musste ich erwähnen weil es bei Dir den Anschein hat, es gebe nur WoW als Alternative).


----------



## Synti (20. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ahh, Mist, Freunde, ich muss kurz Schluß machen.
> Mutti schreit grad in den Keller runter (also zu mir) der Hund muss kacken. (Mutti hat das anderst formuliert, aber egal ;-)
> Bis später.




lebst du im keller? schon hart... erklärt aber einiges...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (20. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal kurz zurück zu der Erhöhung der Serverkapzitäten, die hier angesprochen wurden. Gibt es dazu ein offizielles Statement, dass dies getan wurde? Ich meine jetzt nicht neue Server, sondern die Erhöhung der Kapazität der vorhandenen. Also das da nun mehr draufpassen.

Völlig ohne Wertung, aber ich habe ähnliches zu meinen WAR-Zeiten auch gelesen und am Ende ist ja bekannt, was bei rumkam. Obwohl die Auslastung aller Server von Hoch auf mittel sank, behaupteten damals immer noch einige, das länge an der Erhöhung der Kapazitäten und es würden effektiv sogar mehr zocken. Die spätere Offenlegung der Quartalszahlen sprach dann bekanntlich eine ganz andere Sprache. Auch von Mythic habe ich sowas nie offiziell lesen können, dass die vorhandenen Server eine größere Kapazität erhielten. Ich hab damals schon nicht verstanden, wieso dann Server gecloned werden, um die Warteschlangen zu umgehen, wenn man doch einfach die Kapazität erhöhen kann. Immerhin gibt es bei WAR ja auch noch unterschiedliche Startgebiete.

Ich wäre also zu einem Link dankbar, der diese Annahme offiziell bestätigt. Ansonsten denke ich nämlich auch, dass sich das Warteschlangen Problem allein erledigt hat durch die Leute, die nicht mehr einloggen bzw. spielen wollen. Und nicht durch NCSoft aktiv geändert. Macht in meinen Augen auch keinen Sinn, wenn man sieht wie sehr sie sich geziert haben neue Server zu öffnen. NCSoft - und das ist ja auch hier die gängige Meinung - hat wohl damit gerechnet dass viele wieder aufhören.

NCSoft dafür zu "feiern", wie es La Saint getan hat, ist zumindest in diesem einen Punkt völlig irreführend.


----------



## Synti (20. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich wäre also zu einem Link dankbar, der diese Annahme offiziell bestätigt. Ansonsten denke ich nämlich auch, dass sich das Warteschlangen Problem allein erledigt hat durch die Leute, die nicht mehr einloggen bzw. spielen wollen. Und nicht durch NCSoft aktiv geändert. Macht in meinen Augen auch keinen Sinn, wenn man sieht wie sehr sie sich geziert haben neue Server zu öffnen. NCSoft - und das ist ja auch hier die gängige Meinung - hat wohl damit gerechnet dass viele wieder aufhören.



die müssen das geändert haben, weil von einem tag zum anderen die warteschlangen von 2000 auf null gingen. 
das war kein schleichender prozess.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alondil (20. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zurück zu der Erhöhung der Serverkapzitäten, die hier angesprochen wurden. Gibt es dazu ein offizielles Statement, dass dies getan wurde? Ich meine jetzt nicht neue Server, sondern die Erhöhung der Kapazität der vorhandenen. Also das da nun mehr draufpassen.
> 
> Völlig ohne Wertung, aber ich habe ähnliches zu meinen WAR-Zeiten auch gelesen und am Ende ist ja bekannt, was bei rumkam. Obwohl die Auslastung aller Server von Hoch auf mittel sank, behaupteten damals immer noch einige, das länge an der Erhöhung der Kapazitäten und es würden effektiv sogar mehr zocken. Die spätere Offenlegung der Quartalszahlen sprach dann bekanntlich eine ganz andere Sprache. Auch von Mythic habe ich sowas nie offiziell lesen können, dass die vorhandenen Server eine größere Kapazität erhielten. Ich hab damals schon nicht verstanden, wieso dann Server gecloned werden, um die Warteschlangen zu umgehen, wenn man doch einfach die Kapazität erhöhen kann. Immerhin gibt es bei WAR ja auch noch unterschiedliche Startgebiete.
> 
> ...



Die Lage hat sich definitiv entspannt, seit 1 Woche habe ich keine Warteschlangen mehr gesehen.
Ich denke aber, hier im Buffed-WoW-Land macht es keinen Sinn, Wow-Suchties bekehren zu wollen und schließlich soll jeder spielen, was er will (wenn er denn überhaupt MMORPGs spielen will). Ich war und bin mit Aion immer noch zufrieden, sowohl was das Spiel inhaltlich angeht, als auch was die Technik angeht.


----------



## Hekka (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin erst LVL 22 kann auch nocht viel darüber berichten wie AION später für mich sein wird aber eines kann ich jetzt sagen : Ich mußte bis jetzt nicht grinden, habe kein Problem  mit meinen Beruf, finde immer wieder Leute für Gruppenquest, Grafik finde ich nicht schlecht und wenn man sich mit seinen Charakter befasst kann man viel heraus hollen und bestimmt auch in höherem LVL!

Aber ich hätte mal ne Frage an die Leute die hier WOW spielen, seit wann spielt ihr WOW??
Ich habe von Relaese weg WOW gespielt und muß ehrlich sagen WOW - Classic war auch ein hartes Stück Arbeit!

Erste 60iger Instanzen viele werden sie noch kennen, MC, Zul´Gurub usw. das waren noch Instanzen wo Teamarbeit gefragt war, wo jeder seinen Charakter beherrschen mußte und vor allem waren das oft Wochen bis man die ersten 2 Bosse ohne Wipe gelegt hat und nach Monaten in einem die ganze Instanz durch machen konnten!

Was ist WOW heute? Klassen wurden generft,Instanzen und High LVL Instanzen sind lachhaft, alles bekommt man von Blizzard in den Ar*** geschoben usw.!


Mich würde es echt nicht wundern das hier viele WOW Spieler vor allem die jenigen die das alte WOW nicht kennen bei AION versagen!!
Eben deshalb tätige ich solche Aussage ihr wurdet nie gefordert und wie oben schon erwähnt ihr müßt im Prinzip auch nicht mehr viel machen um an eure Sachen ranzukommen!

Heute steht jeder in Dalaran und protzt mit seinem T8 - Set, damals hatte nicht jeder ein komplettes Set geschweige den ein Teil davon, wenn man es wollte mußte man sich dahinter klemmen!


Jetzt ist AION da ein Spiel das einen fordert und viele überfordert, wollt ihr jetzt schon das mal da und dort was verändert wird oder Charaktere wieder generft werden weill ihr zu dumm zum spielen seit?!

Lasst lieber die Finger davon und versaut anderen nicht das Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (20. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> die müssen das geändert haben, weil von einem tag zum anderen die warteschlangen von 2000 auf null gingen.
> das war kein schleichender prozess.
> 
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir widersprechen, auf Kromede konnte man beoabachten, wie die Warteschlange immer kürzer wurde und schlußendlich ganz verschwand. Und ich hab mich relativ oft zu gleichen Zeiten eingeloggt.

Aber auch NCSoft würde, nachdem der Ärger über Warteschlangen ziemlich groß war, nicht zögern ihre aktive Arbeit kundzutun. Eben auch um die Verärgerten wieder zu beruhigen und zum einloggen zu bewegen.

@Hekka

Naja, WoW Classic war auch kinderleicht, wenn man es mal vergleicht. Wir hatten immer genug Leute dabei, die nicht spielen konnten und trotzdem ihr Zeug bekamen. Autoshot-AFK-Jäger sind kein Mythos, Klassen wurden in feste Rollen gepresst (Schattenpriester oder Ferals? Nix da). Es gibt viel was ich mir nicht zurückwünsche. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Lachen muss ich trotzdem noch, wenn jemand behauptet, WoW Classic war ein schweres, hartes Spiel...

@Synti unter mir

Das erste Mal dass ich deinem Beitrag 100% zustimmen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (20. Oktober 2009)

Hekka schrieb:


> Erste 60iger Instanzen viele werden sie noch kennen, MC, Zul´Gurub usw. das waren noch Instanzen wo Teamarbeit gefragt war, wo jeder seinen Charakter beherrschen mußte und vor allem waren das oft Wochen bis man die ersten 2 Bosse ohne Wipe gelegt hat und nach Monaten in einem die ganze Instanz durch machen konnten!




man muß aber auch zugeben, das die wow-classic zeiten auch etwas verklärt werden. die bosse waren nur statisch mit null dynamik.
als mage brauchte man nur einen skill und einen finger. das problem waren nicht die bosse sondern eher 40 mann zu koordinieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (20. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zurück zu der Erhöhung der Serverkapzitäten, die hier angesprochen wurden. Gibt es dazu ein offizielles Statement, dass dies getan wurde? Ich meine jetzt nicht neue Server, sondern die Erhöhung der Kapazität der vorhandenen. Also das da nun mehr draufpassen.
> 
> Völlig ohne Wertung, aber ich habe ähnliches zu meinen WAR-Zeiten auch gelesen und am Ende ist ja bekannt, was bei rumkam. Obwohl die Auslastung aller Server von Hoch auf mittel sank, behaupteten damals immer noch einige, das länge an der Erhöhung der Kapazitäten und es würden effektiv sogar mehr zocken. Die spätere Offenlegung der Quartalszahlen sprach dann bekanntlich eine ganz andere Sprache. Auch von Mythic habe ich sowas nie offiziell lesen können, dass die vorhandenen Server eine größere Kapazität erhielten. Ich hab damals schon nicht verstanden, wieso dann Server gecloned werden, um die Warteschlangen zu umgehen, wenn man doch einfach die Kapazität erhöhen kann. Immerhin gibt es bei WAR ja auch noch unterschiedliche Startgebiete.
> 
> ...



Also, NC-Soft hat schon was getan... merkt man wirklich. Aber ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass bestimmte Entscheidungen gut überlegt sein müssen. Und das man es nicht jedem Spieler recht machen kann, ist auch klar. 

Es gibt von NCSoft dazu mehrfach Stellungnahmen. Ich habe mich beim Support über die Warteschlangen beschwert und habe auch eine entsprechende Antwort als E-Mail erhalten, in der auf die Warteschlangen trotz erhöhter Serverkapazitäten eingegangen wurde. 

Edit: hier noch der Link : http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...=135&page=2

Als Nachteil für die Erhöhung der Serverkapazitäten muss man leider sagen, dass ein wenig die Performance darunter leiden muss. Mir persönlich ist aufgefallen, dass die Weitsicht eingeschränkt wurde. Teilweise sieht man Chars in der Ferne nur noch den Namen, aber den Char selbst nicht mehr. Das war ein bis zwei Wochen nach dem offiziellen Start ein wenig anders. Wesentlich bessere weitsicht, leider. Störend wirkt es zwar nicht, aber im direkten Vergleich ziemlich auffällig.


----------



## Hekka (20. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> man muß aber auch zugeben, das die wow-classic zeiten auch etwas verklärt werden. die bosse waren nur statisch mit null dynamik.
> als mage brauchte man nur einen skill und einen finger. das problem waren nicht die bosse sondern eher 40 mann zu koordinieren.
> 
> 
> ...



Jop da hast du recht, ich habe mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt gerade deshalb war es schwieriger eben weil man 40 Mann im Raid hatte!
Berufe usw. sind zu Aion auch bei weitem einfacher gewesen nur im Prinzip ist WOW heute einfacher als damals!
Es stört mich einfach nur das hier Leute herum jaulen "WOW forever" und nicht einmal wissen was das alte WOW zu dem heutigen WOW war und ist!

Ich will auch damit sagen das genau diese Leute in WOW  - Classic kein Leiberl gerissen hätten und über AION schimpfen weil es ihren Anforderungen nicht entspricht und sie z.B. nicht innerhalb sagen wir 2 Wochen auf 50 sind oder ihre Beruf fertig geskillt haben!

Beide Spiele sind für jeden  Geschmackssache aber blöd herum jaulen und sch**** labern ist eine Sache für sich!


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube man muss, wenn man erfolg oder miserfolg vorhersagt, auch mal definieren was ein Erfolg ist, und ab wann man als mmo erfolgreich sein wird.
Ich wage jetzt einfach mal zu behaupten das Aion langfristig nicht so viele Spieler anziehen wird wie WOW. Ich wage ebenfalls zu behaupten das es auch nicht an die Zahlen von Lotro herankommen wird, zumindest nicht konstant, und hier rede ich NUR vom europäischen und amerikanischen Markt. Auch Everquest 2, welches über Jahre hinweg im westlichen Markt gut positioniert war, wird Aion langfristig nicht hinter sich lassen, auch wenn EQ2 derzeit nicht mehr allzuviele Abonennten in Europa hat. In Amerika ist es immer noch sehr stark.
Aion ist, dadurch das es ein Asiatisches PVP mmo mit minimalen PVE Elementen ist, eindeutig im westlichen Markt ein Nischenprodukt. Ich denke es wird sich in etwa in der Gegend von AOC einpendeln. Es wird eine stabile, aber relativ kleine Spielerbasis in Europe und den Vereinigten Staaten haben und sich weiter auf den Hauptmarkt in Asien konzentrieren.


----------



## Shintuargar (20. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Edit: hier noch der Link : http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...=135&page=2



Spitze, danke dir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillmon (20. Oktober 2009)

Also bin derzeit lvl 27 und finde garkeine Motivation mehr weiterzuspielen. Die einzigste Instanz die man bis jetzt betreten kann, darf man nur alle 18 Stunden oder so besuchen . Das Leveln ist total öde , da man entweder grinden muss oder sich nen paar Quests zusammensuchen darf und die dann auch noch lächerliche XP bringen so dass dann die komplette Motivation flöten geht. ( kleines Beispiel : Ich bekomme für ne gruppenquest 20k Xp und für ne Laufquest plötzlich 70k ) Dann elite Gebiete wie z.B, Lavahöhle hab ich 2 mal besucht und hängt mir schon zum Hals raus. Und im PvP stößt man nie auf gleichlevelige Charaktere. Entweder die Elyos kommen durch nen Riss in dein Gebiet und hauen dich weg oder du triffst welche im Abyss , die höher sind als du. 
Um das ganze mal zu vergleichen nehme ich WoW als beispiel ( spiele schon lange nicht mehr ) In WoW gab es genügend Instanzen , Schlachtfelder für den PvP Spass zwischendrin , Questrouten , eine offene Welt ( konnte überall hin ohne sich teleportieren zu  müssen. Find ich persönlich Atmosphäre fördernd ) Beide Fraktionen spielten im gleichen Gebiet , sodass man beim Leveln viel PvP hatte. Manche Dinge waren natürlich auch nicht von Anfang an bei WoW dabei aber spätestens nach einem Jahr vorhanden und so alt ist Aion auch. Ich werde auch nach den Freimonat erstmal ne Pause einlegen , aber denke da wird sich in dem nächsten Jahr nicht großartig was verändern.


----------



## Synti (20. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Aion ist, dadurch das es ein Asiatisches PVP mmo mit minimalen PVE Elementen ist, eindeutig im westlichen Markt ein Nischenprodukt. Ich denke es wird sich in etwa in der Gegend von AOC einpendeln. Es wird eine stabile, aber relativ kleine Spielerbasis in Europe und den Vereinigten Staaten haben und sich weiter auf den Hauptmarkt in Asien konzentrieren.



jau sehe ich auch so, sehe aber aion wesentlich stärker als AoC. es hängt nach meiner ansicht auch stark davon ab, wie aion sich im content entwickeln wird.
keiner weiß wirklich wie sich das pvp im endcontent auswirken wird. wenn es wirklich cool wird, dann wird aion mehr kunden von wow gewinnen,
als jedes andere spiel das derzeit auf dem markt ist. ob alleine aber battle-keep pvp ausreichen wird, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. 
wenn sie aber mehr von wow übernehmen (bg`s etc) dann wird aion sicherlich gute karten haben, wow einen großes stück kuchen zu klauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (20. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Spitze, danke dir!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will ja keine Gerüchte in die Welt setzen... nur Fakten klarstellen.


----------



## Alondil (20. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich glaube man muss, wenn man erfolg oder miserfolg vorhersagt, auch mal definieren was ein Erfolg ist, und ab wann man als mmo erfolgreich sein wird.
> Ich wage jetzt einfach mal zu behaupten das Aion langfristig nicht so viele Spieler anziehen wird wie WOW. Ich wage ebenfalls zu behaupten das es auch nicht an die Zahlen von Lotro herankommen wird, zumindest nicht konstant, und hier rede ich NUR vom europäischen und amerikanischen Markt. Auch Everquest 2, welches über Jahre hinweg im westlichen Markt gut positioniert war, wird Aion langfristig nicht hinter sich lassen, auch wenn EQ2 derzeit nicht mehr allzuviele Abonennten in Europa hat. In Amerika ist es immer noch sehr stark.
> Aion ist, dadurch das es ein Asiatisches PVP mmo mit minimalen PVE Elementen ist, eindeutig im westlichen Markt ein Nischenprodukt. Ich denke es wird sich in etwa in der Gegend von AOC einpendeln. Es wird eine stabile, aber relativ kleine Spielerbasis in Europe und den Vereinigten Staaten haben und sich weiter auf den Hauptmarkt in Asien konzentrieren.



Lol. Woher nimmst Du Deinen "Weitblick". Die Gesamtzahlen an Spielern (mit Asien) beläuft sich auf über 1 Mio. , bei WoW werden die asiatischen Spieler übrigens auch mitgezählt. Ich denke auch, Du liegst völlig falsch mit Deiner Behauptung, Aion hätte nur minimale PvE Elemente - es gibt wie in WoW Instanzen wo die PvE Spieler sich austoben können.
Da könnte ich (zu Recht denke ich) auch behaupten, WoW hätte nur minimale PvP Elemente.


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

Alondil schrieb:


> Lol. Woher nimmst Du Deinen "Weitblick". Die Gesamtzahlen an Spielern (mit Asien) beläuft sich auf über 1 Mio. , bei WoW werden die asiatischen Spieler übrigens auch mitgezählt. Ich denke auch, Du liegst völlig falsch mit Deiner Behauptung, Aion hätte nur minimale PvE Elemente - es gibt wie in WoW Instanzen wo die PvE Spieler sich austoben können.
> Da könnte ich (zu Recht denke ich) auch behaupten, WoW hätte nur minimale PvP Elemente.


Also im Vergleich zu anderen Referenz-Spielen hat Aion nur minimale PVE Elemente und ist zu sehr grossen Teilen auf PVP ausgelegt. Das sagen selbst die meisten Leute denen Aion gefällt. Sie bezeichnen es als PVP MMO.
Sicher ist das was ich da schreibe nur eine Vermutung, stimmt. Aber denk doch mal drüber nach: Rollenspieler sind bei Lotro deutlich besser aufgehoben. Von denen wird so gut wie keiner Aion Spielen. Leute die auf PVE Content stehen (also Instanzen, raids, VIELE Quests usw) werden sicherlich bei WOW oder EQ2 oder in geringem Umfang auch bei AOC besser aufgehoben sein. Bleibt also das PVP. Hier streitet sich Aion mit WAR und AOC um die Spielerbasis. Wer am ende wo landet...wir werden sehen.
Ich habe aber NIE bestritten das Aion in Asien SEHR erfolgreich ist. Nur hier in Europa und auch in den US von A wird es -->> meiner Meinung nach <<-- nicht so erfolgreich.
Unbestritten bleibt, das es sicher noch mehr PVE content geben wird. Ob das aber reichen wird um den verwöhnten Westlichen Markt zu erobern...ich wage es zu bezweifeln.
Und noch eins: Ich GÖNNE Aion seinen Erfolg, allein weil es so manchen Spieler anziehen wird den ich in anderen MMO's wie z.B. EQ2 oder Lotro ungern sehen möchte, Ganker z.B.


----------



## DrKnievel (20. Oktober 2009)

Vorweg muss ich sagen: Ich habe Aion bisher nur kurz selbst gespielt bei einem Freund. Ich habe mir allerdings schon so einiges angeschaut und durchgelesen zu dem Thema.

Was ich witzig finde:
Hier wird einerseits immer davon geredet, dass es ein Grind-Spiel ist. Dann kommt die andere Seite und sagt "So viel muss man garnicht grinden." Und dann geht es weiter: "Man muss nur seine Quests aufsparen und alle 18 Stunden die und die Instanz abfarmen, dann zwischendurch Twinken und erst dann die Quests machen wenn man nichtmehr in die Instanz darf blabla." Na wenn das mal kein Grinden ist, dann weis ichs auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die so hochgelobten Kampfanimationen - Sie mögen "schick" aussehen, ja. Die Kämpfe selbst sehen aber so spannend aus wie eine Stunde lang Bob Ross beim Malen zuschauen. Bunter Kitsch aber im Endeffekt steht da doch nur ein Typ und macht immer das selbe. Ich finde auch grade im PvP - was ich zugegeben wirklich nur kurz angespielt habe - sind die Kämpfe wesentlich langweiliger als in WOW. Nach 5 Jahren WOW interessieren mich die Kampfanimationen auch herzlich wenig muss ich zugeben.


Ich möchte mir kein umfassendes Urteil über AION erlauben, weil ich es wie gesagt wirklich nur kurz selbst gespielt habe und es sonst eben hauptsächlich vom Zuschauen/aus Videos kenne.
Mich persönlich begeistert es aber absolut nicht. Es fängt bei der Grafik an, mit der ich als Nicht-Anime-Fan absolut nichts anfangen kann, geht bei der starken PvP Orientierung weiter und hört schliesslich bei der Community auf die - wie ich das bisher mitbekommen habe - in Deutschland zu 50% aus Leuten besteht, bei denen ich froh bin, dass ich sie in WOW nichtmehr ertragen muss. Klingt hart - ist aber so. War bei AoC genau das gleiche und es war auch bei Warhammer so. Und ich hoffe inständig, dass diese Leute in AION ein Spiel gefunden haben, dass sie nicht in 2-3 Monaten wieder gegen WOW eintauschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (20. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Aion ist, dadurch das es ein Asiatisches PVP mmo mit minimalen PVE Elementen ist, eindeutig im westlichen Markt ein Nischenprodukt. Ich denke es wird sich in etwa in der Gegend von AOC einpendeln. Es wird eine stabile, aber relativ kleine Spielerbasis in Europe und den Vereinigten Staaten haben und sich weiter auf den Hauptmarkt in Asien konzentrieren.



Und selbst wenn es so ist, wo bzw wieso sollte das ein Problem sein? Solang es Spieler gibt die dieses Spiel spielen und es weiter mit Content beliefert wird, sehe ich kein Problem dadrin.

So Long


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

Torrance schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es so ist, wo bzw wieso sollte das ein Problem sein? Solang es Spieler gibt die dieses Spiel spielen und es weiter mit Content beliefert wird, sehe ich kein Problem dadrin.
> 
> So Long


Habe ich irgendwo behauptet das es ein Problem ist? Nehmt doch mal die aggressivität und Spannung aus der diskussion.


----------



## Hekka (20. Oktober 2009)

Alondil schrieb:


> Lol. Woher nimmst Du Deinen "Weitblick". Die Gesamtzahlen an Spielern (mit Asien) beläuft sich auf über 1 Mio. , bei WoW werden die asiatischen Spieler übrigens auch mitgezählt. Ich denke auch, Du liegst völlig falsch mit Deiner Behauptung, Aion hätte nur minimale PvE Elemente - es gibt wie in WoW Instanzen wo die PvE Spieler sich austoben können.
> Da könnte ich (zu Recht denke ich) auch behaupten, WoW hätte nur minimale PvP Elemente.



Ich denke auch das der PVE - Teil im europäischen Teil noch angehoben wird, solange ist das Spiel noch auf dem Markt das man jetzt schon sagen das es ein Nischenprodukt wird!

AOC ist ein Spiel mit sehr viel Potential, leider hat FC vieles versprochen und nicht eingehalten mit Relaese!
Man kann aber auch sagen seit es den neuen Direktor gibt das sehr viel gemacht wurde,nachgereicht und verbessert wurde aber trotzdem nach einer gewissen Zeit einen die Lust am Spiel vergeht!

Nach über einem Jahr hab ich das Handtuch geworfen und bin zu AION gegangen das mehr verspricht als AOC bis jetzt vor allem im PVP - Teil den ich noch kenne aber das kommt schon noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AOC ist eigentlich mehr ein PVE Spiel als PVP Spiel geworden und selbst da mangelt es noch an vielen Stellen z.B. Craftingsystem!


----------



## Synti (20. Oktober 2009)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir kein umfassendes Urteil über AION erlauben, weil ich es wie gesagt wirklich nur kurz selbst gespielt habe und es sonst eben hauptsächlich vom Zuschauen/aus Videos kenne.




irgendwie scheint dein beitrag aber besonders umfassend zu sein, dafür das du es bei deinem freund gesehen hast...
wird ja immer abgefahrener, jetzt kommen schon urteile von zuschauern..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (20. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwo behauptet das es ein Problem ist? Nehmt doch mal die aggressivität und Spannung aus der diskussion.



Ich hätte das Wort "Problem" so dastellen sollen. Sollte nicht aggressiv rüberkommen. Aber nach so einer Aussage, wie die von dir, stellt sich mir einfach die Frage, wieso jemand sowas schreibt? Ich meine, es muss ja nicht immer ein Millionen Erfolg sein wie WoW. Ich glaube auch, das es noch ein wenig dauern wird bis ein MMO wieder soviele Spieler in seinen Bann ziehen wird. 

Die Hoffnung die ich in AION gelegt habe, sind alle erfüllt worden. Ich habe ein Spiel bei dem ich sowohl Questen als auch Grinden kann, wenn mir danach ist. Wo ich PvP mache oder in eine Instanz gehen kann (und das schon auf "lowlevel"). Die Leute sind recht nett zueinander, Die Grafik ist auch sehr ansprechend. Der Sound passt zum Style (auch wenn er schnell nervig wird). Ich kann für mich sagen ich habe endlich was gefunden was mir Spass macht nach DAoC.

Sicher hat es auch schlechte Seiten: Kinahspammer, die Bots, die recht liniare Welt bzw Karten (in manchen Gegenden kommt sich ein wenig eingesperrt vor) und das "gestöhne" der Chars. 

Für mich das erste MMO nach DAoC welches ich nach den ersten 30 Tage direkt weiterspielen wollte und werde.

So Long

PS: Wenn man nur von Spielerzahlen ausgeht, sind die anderen BezahlMMo´s neben WoW Nischenprodukte oder ist WoW das Ausnahmeprodukt? Wir wissen es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theobald (20. Oktober 2009)

Bis jetzt fand ich das Spiel auch ganz gut. Man hatte immer zu tun, grinden war auf einem Minimum. Nun bin ich lvl36 und schlagartig sind die Quests zu Ende. Die letzten 3 Tage habe ich vielleicht 15% vom Level gemacht. Grinden ist speziell als Templer irgendwie sehr zäh, und einschläfernd.

Jetzt von lvl36-50 knappe 450 Millionen XP zu ergrinden ( sehr sehr positiv geschätzt ), da habe ich irgendwie keine Lust dazu.

Ganz egal, was andere Leute aus niedrigeren Leveln behaupten, irgendwann sind die Quests im Levelbereich alle und dann heißt es stumpf Mobs kloppen.

Ich habe meinen Account erstmal geschlossen ( Ende Freimonat ), und werde frühestens nach den Reaktionen der Spieler zu Patch 1.6 wieder ins Spiel schauen.

Ansich ist das Spiel wirklich klasse, aber der Grindfaktor irgendwann, der frißt mir die ganze Motivation weg.


----------



## joekay (20. Oktober 2009)

Der Wiedereinstieg bzw. Neueinstieg in Aion wird sich vermutlich auch sehr schwierig gestalten. 1-2 Monate Rückstand wo sich 1 Level schon hart auswirkt? 1-2 Monate mehr Zeit für Ganker sich auszubreiten und Ausrüstung zu grinden? Ojeoje, mir tun die Leute schon jetzt Leid.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. Oktober 2009)

Kommt auf Thor, da werd ich euch vor den pösen Elyos Gankern retten =)
weil alles ist so pöse und es hat kein sinn mehr neuanzufangen weil 50er nix zu tun haben pösepöse


----------



## DiDibew (20. Oktober 2009)

Geht mir genauso wie Theobald. Ich habe Level 31 erreicht und habe einfach !überhaupt! keine Lust den Rest zu ergrinden. Da suche ich mir lieber ein ordentliches Spiel. Für manche mag, dass zu einfach sein, mir egal ich mags nicht so, denn mir geht es nicht in einem Spiel um 24/7 die gleichen dreckigen Mobs zu töten.

Aion ist für mich ein Spiel mit Potenzial. Bis Level 25 spielt es sich auch noch sehr angenehm... Sehr sehr ausbaufähig. Damit ist für mich zumindest Aion abgehakt bis zum nächsten Quest/XP Patch.


----------



## battschack (21. Oktober 2009)

An dich wo 36ist und keine quests hat. Was hast du bitte mit die ganzen quests gemacht? bin jetz auch 36 und habe noch ned mal abyss angefangen und Heiron oO

In Aion darfst du halt nicht aussuchen hm is mir zu weit *passen klicke* nächste quest.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Wahrscheinlich hat er sie abgeschlossen. D'oh! Wie oft wollt ihr das noch anbringen, huh? Es gibt nicht genug Quests ab etwa 30 um durch Quests zu leveln. Wenn man nur 1 Stunde am Tag spielt, und damit dauerhaft den Ruhebonus hat, dazu dann die Hälfte der Zeit seine Sammelskills pusht und dabei 1000e von Mobs killt und bis zum Erbrechen in den Firetempel oder die 25er Ini geht, dann wird man auch immer Quests übrig haben. Aber das ist nicht der Normalzustand. Bitte Hirn einschalten.
Ab 30 bringen Quests nur noch einen Bruchteil der benötigten XP pro lvl up. Ich bin jetzt 41 und habe durch die Quests, die jetzt neu dazugekommen sind gerade mal 20% bekommen. Das wars. Also bitte hört auf solche Märchen zu erzählen. Danke


----------



## Roy1971 (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat er sie abgeschlossen. D'oh! Wie oft wollt ihr das noch anbringen, huh? Es gibt nicht genug Quests ab etwa 30 um durch Quests zu leveln. Wenn man nur 1 Stunde am Tag spielt, und damit dauerhaft den Ruhebonus hat, dazu dann die Hälfte der Zeit seine Sammelskills pusht und dabei 1000e von Mobs killt und bis zum Erbrechen in den Firetempel oder die 25er Ini geht, dann wird man auch immer Quests übrig haben. Aber das ist nicht der Normalzustand. Bitte Hirn einschalten.
> Ab 30 bringen Quests nur noch einen Bruchteil der benötigten XP pro lvl up. Ich bin jetzt 41 und habe durch die Quests, die jetzt neu dazugekommen sind gerade mal 20% bekommen. Das wars. Also bitte hört auf solche Märchen zu erzählen. Danke



So wie ich das sehe, hängt dass einfach von der Spielweise ab, ob genug Quest da sind, oder nicht. Der eine spielt gemütlich, haut unterwegs die Mob´s um, pflückt Blümchen für den Sammelskill, geht dann und wann in ne Ini und freut sich über massig quests. Dann gibts Spieler, die nehmen die Quests an, schmeissen den Questhelper an, rennen zum Gebiet, legen genau 10 Mobs der Sorte X und 10 Mobs der Sorte y. Quest fertig abgeben, nächste..... 
Wer so spielt, muss sich nicht wundern, dass die Quests ausgehen. Und ich glaube nicht, dass Du hier beurteilen solltest, was der Normalzustand ist. Jeder spielt halt anders und für sich persönlich gesehen, normal. 

Fakt ist nunmal, dass Aion in Asien wirklich ein Grinder war/ist. Weil die Asiaten halt sowas gern mögen. Dann wurden für den westlichen Markt Anpassungen vorgenommen (hier insbesondere westlicher Inhalte ala Ini´s, Quest´s ect.). Nc-Soft hat dabei (meiner Meinung nach) gute Arbeit geleistet und wird mit Sicherheit auch noch etwas nachliefern. Aber grundsätzlich Aion als "Asiagrinder" zu verteufeln, wie es hier viele machen, ist nicht gerechtfertigt. Inhalte gibts genug. 

Und auch wenn die Quest´s nur einen Bruchteil XP bringen. How cares?? Ist ja so, dass ich Mob´s killen muss, die ja dann auch noch xp geben. Und Quest´s an sich gibts genug. Jede Menge wiederholbare Quest´s, die wohl die wenigsten alle gemacht haben. Und wehe, es beschwert sich jetzt einer über die wiederholbaren Quests.... ich sag nur Daily´s, ist nix anderes.... und die werden hier im Westen anscheinend mehr oder weniger akzeptiert.....

Erstaunlicherweise erzählst Du hier was von "bis zum Erbrechen in den Firetempel oder die 25er Ini gehen" und meinst, dass wäre nicht normal. Naja, jeder WoW Spieler wird dir da wohl widersprechen. Es ist dort nämlich an der Tagesordnung "die Ini´s abzufarmen". Da heißt es sogar "Endgame". Oder liege ich hier etwa falsch. Wenn etwas beim Branchenriesen normal ist, kann es für Aion doch nur Recht und Billig sein, etwas was ankommt, abzukupfern. WoW kupfert ja auch bei anderen MMO´s.... How cares??

Ausserdem wird niemand gehindert, mit Aion aufzuhören und was anderes zu spielen. Dieses "Aion ist doof, weil Aisagrinder"-gefasel geht mir mittlerweile tierisch auf den Senkel. Hört auf zu nörgeln, macht das Spiel aus, löscht es von der Festplatte und spielt was weis ich...... 
Es gibt nunmal Leute, die Aion "nicht" mögen und das wird ja akzeptiert. Aber warum muss hier jeder veresuchen, anderen Leuten das Spiel madig zu machen?


----------



## Randor2 (21. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal an den Vorposter
/sign

Ich (Asmo) war ganze 2x in Nochsana und 2x im Feuertempel. Im moment bin ich frisch 37 geworden und hatte genaugenommen keinen Grund irgendwo zu ginden (außer wegen Spaß an der Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Quests hab ich mit 36 am ende 12 gehabt und im ersten Questhub nach lvl Aufstieg 5 neue.





Theobald schrieb:


> Bis jetzt fand ich das Spiel auch ganz gut. Man hatte immer zu tun, grinden war auf einem Minimum. Nun bin ich lvl36 und schlagartig sind die Quests zu Ende. Die letzten 3 Tage habe ich vielleicht 15% vom Level gemacht. Grinden ist speziell als Templer irgendwie sehr zäh, und einschläfernd.
> 
> Jetzt von lvl36-50 knappe 450 Millionen XP zu ergrinden ( sehr sehr positiv geschätzt ), da habe ich irgendwie keine Lust dazu.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob du Asmo oder Elyos bist, aber als Asmo kannste mit 36 wunderbar anfangen das Nebelmähnendorf durchzukämmen und dort die Quests machen oder sonst was machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mobs geben 50k+ ep und droppen richtig nette Sachen. Mit etwas Glück kannste schonmal einige der Nebelmähnen-Haare zusammen sammeln für später. Und das ganze während du die 37er oder 39er Kampagnen Quest abschließt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (21. Oktober 2009)

Endcontent weis ich nicht, Grafik sieht aion besser aus, aber leveln finde ich als asmodier einfach nur grausam... ewig langes gegrinde, nur die ganze zeit ohne sinnvolle quests mobs grinden... und die 100x wiederholbaren qs zähle ich nicht zu qs dazu...
Und nein, selbst pre bc habe ich nicht soviel gegrindet...


----------



## Roy1971 (21. Oktober 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Endcontent weis ich nicht, Grafik sieht aion besser aus, aber leveln finde ich als asmodier einfach nur grausam... ewig langes gegrinde, nur die ganze zeit ohne sinnvolle quests mobs grinden... und die 100x wiederholbaren qs zähle ich nicht zu qs dazu...
> Und nein, selbst pre bc habe ich nicht soviel gegrindet...



Sorry, aber Quest´s gibts wie sand am Meer. Aion besteht nicht nur aus "grinden"......


----------



## SireS (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> vom wow-veteran zu wow-veteran:
> hol dir aion und stell deine wow-chars in IF zur seite, die wirst du nie wieder anrühren.
> 
> 
> ...



hol dir aion und stell deine wow-chars in IF zur seite, die wirst du nie wieder anrühren - bis zum nächsten wow-addon....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Quest´s gibts wie sand am Meer. Aion besteht nicht nur aus "grinden"......




Fanboygebrabbel..

Bitte, ich hab ja nichts dagegen wenn jemand einen anderen Spielstil hat und nebenbei 1000e von Mobs killt und das nicht merkt oder es ihm dann nichts ausmacht, aber einfach falsche Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen ist einfach schlecht.

Mir macht das Spiel Spass, nicht weil ich gerne stundenlang irgendwelche Mobs grinde, sondern weil ich das Prinzip des Spiels mit PvPvE gut finde, mir die Klassen gefallen und es meiner Meinung nach im Moment das beste PvP Spiel ist, das der Markt bietet.

Allerdings muss ich dazu max Level haben, weil ich davor "mein Spiel" nicht spielen kann. Jedem das seine. Wenn du gerne in deinem Rythmus levelst, bitte schön. Aber hör auf irgendwas von "selber schuld" zu faseln. Fakt ist, dass die Quest XP alleine nicht ausreicht, und nein, auch die Mobs, die man dafür killen muss reichen dann nicht.

WoW hier mal wieder anzuführen ist mal wirklich Grotte. Nur weil WoW vom Spielprinzip Scheisse ist, ist das ein Argument dafür, dass es andere Spiele genauso/ähnlich/nicht halb so schlimm etc. machen können? Wenn du dich auf meine Posts beziehst dann erfinde nicht so einen Käse. Ich hasse WoW, ich habe es nie gespielt, aber alleine dieses ganze halbwissende Völkchen, das sich seitdem in den Foren herumtreibt und nur ein neues WoW2 sucht geht mir so dermassen auf die Nüsse, dass ich im breiten Strahl an die Wand brechen kann. Ich habe nie irgendetwas von WoW geschrieben. Also hör auf damit anzufangen wenn du mit mir diskutierst und nenne die Fakten. 

Zu den wiederholbare Quests.. omg. Das war jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? Mit Mitte 40 gibt es wiederholbare Quests, die kannst du 2000 mal machen. Da ist dann ja für genug "Content" beim leveln gesorgt, was? lolz


----------



## Roy1971 (21. Oktober 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> bis zum nächsten wow-addon....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viel spass


----------



## Roy1971 (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Fanboygebrabbel..
> 
> Bitte, ich hab ja nichts dagegen wenn jemand einen anderen Spielstil hat und nebenbei 1000e von Mobs killt und das nicht merkt oder es ihm dann nichts ausmacht, aber einfach falsche Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen ist einfach schlecht.
> 
> ...



Zwingt dich keine, Aion zu spielen. WoW hab ich nur angebracht, weil hier jeder zweit Komentar die Dinge von Aion anbringt, die in Wow so besser sind. Wenn Du mal meine Beiträge lesen würdest, weisst du auch, dass ich der Meinung bin, das Aion macken hat. Und es ist nunmal fakt, das die persönliche Spielweise etwas damit zu tun hat, wie Du weiter kommst oder nicht. Ich musste bisher nicht ein einziges mal "grinden".... (das mal zum Thema Fakten, weil es ist nunmal Fakt.... sicher wird es auch Fakt sein, dass Du grinden musst/musstest. Sag ich ja nichts dagegen. Aber es liegt halt ein "Deiner" Spielweise.


----------



## Thoriumobi (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> WoW hier mal wieder anzuführen ist mal wirklich Grotte. Nur weil WoW vom Spielprinzip Scheisse ist, ist das ein Argument dafür, dass es andere Spiele genauso/ähnlich/nicht halb so schlimm etc. machen können? Wenn du dich auf meine Posts beziehst dann erfinde nicht so einen Käse. Ich hasse WoW, ich habe es nie gespielt, aber alleine dieses ganze halbwissende Völkchen, das sich seitdem in den Foren herumtreibt und nur ein neues WoW2 sucht geht mir so dermassen auf die Nüsse, dass ich im breiten Strahl an die Wand brechen kann. Ich habe nie irgendetwas von WoW geschrieben. Also hör auf damit anzufangen wenn du mit mir diskutierst und nenne die Fakten.


Ahja, du hasst etwas, dass du nicht gespielt hast. Überhaupt, ein Spiel hassen... ich glaube manch einer geht heutzutage fast schin inflationär mit dem Wort "Hass" um, wüsste gern, was WoW denn getan hat, deinen "Hass" zu verdienen? Deine Kinder entführt? Ein Flugzeug gesprengt? Naja, whatever...

Und auch interessant dass es vom "Spielprinzip her scheiße ist", außer Details das Prinzip jeden MMOs, aber du weißt das sicher besser... Mr. Hass!


----------



## Belwár (21. Oktober 2009)

Schwachsinn³ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um das mal ansatzweise zu klassifizieren:  - Geht nicht! -
Es gibt nun mal die Kategorie Spieler, die mit ihrem MMO unzufrieden sind - zu AION wechseln - und jetzt auch damit unzufrieden sind. F.Urlaub hat ein Lied drüber geschrieben.  

Das dann auch ständig irgendwelche banalen Vergleiche aufgeführt werden, ist auch noch nciht mal eine Erfindung aus den Foren. Wird so auch in vielen Zeitschriften pupliziert. Find ich auch legitim, da es sicher noch genug Spieler gibt, die gerne AION ausprobieren würden, da es aber noch keine Trialversion gibt, vor einem möglichen Kauf - auf solche postiven und negativen Beiträge angewiesen sind. 

Die "Grind" Thematik kann ich auch nachvollziehen. Gibt MMOs die im Gegensatz, von Anfang an viel Wert auf kreative Quests legen. -> Probateste Mittel gegen AION Langeweile: Eure Festplatten haben genügend Speicher ... . Und das PVP Hauptbestandteil des Endcontent ist, ist auch kein Geheimnis.

Und sollte auch 3-4! mal die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden. Sche*ß drauf. In meinem Beruf denk mir auch manchmal warum kann Pers. xy denn nich die einfachsten Installationen selbst durchführen. Ist nun mal so und letztendlich lebt hier die Community auch von Fragen, die auch gestellt werden.
Und wenn mal die Frage X - Ymal auftaucht, wird NC Soft sich hoffentlich auch Ihre Gedanken drüber machen...


----------



## Salute (21. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Quest´s gibts wie sand am Meer. Aion besteht nicht nur aus "grinden"......




Aber nicht um "grindlos" auf max lvl zu kommen. Darum geht es einigen hier. Die Quests geben ab nem bestimmten lvl einfach zuwenig XP ab.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Ahja, du hasst etwas, dass du nicht gespielt hast. Überhaupt, ein Spiel hassen... ich glaube manch einer geht heutzutage fast schin inflationär mit dem Wort "Hass" um, wüsste gern, was WoW denn getan hat, deinen "Hass" zu verdienen? Deine Kinder entführt? Ein Flugzeug gesprengt? Naja, whatever...
> 
> Und auch interessant dass es vom "Spielprinzip her scheiße ist", außer Details das Prinzip jeden MMOs, aber du weißt das sicher besser... Mr. Hass!


Er hasst die buffedWoWcommunity 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( wie man auf so was kommen kann? /ironie off)


----------



## etmundi (21. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man so will, ist das Grinden in WoW nur besser versteckt,
und zwar in der beschissenen Droprate.

Wenn ich 100 Mobs killen muß für 10 Teile, ist das auch grinden, in meinen Augen.
In Aion ist die Droprate halt extrem hoch.


----------



## Kopernium (21. Oktober 2009)

Dann geht in Inis ihr Boons!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Dann geht in Inis ihr Boons!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Need more flames -.-


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Ahja, du hasst etwas, dass du nicht gespielt hast. Überhaupt, ein Spiel hassen... ich glaube manch einer geht heutzutage fast schin inflationär mit dem Wort "Hass" um, wüsste gern, was WoW denn getan hat, deinen "Hass" zu verdienen? Deine Kinder entführt? Ein Flugzeug gesprengt? Naja, whatever...
> 
> Und auch interessant dass es vom "Spielprinzip her scheiße ist", außer Details das Prinzip jeden MMOs, aber du weißt das sicher besser... Mr. Hass!



Man kommt nicht umhin das Spielprinzip in den Foren zu lesen. Daily Quests, Ruf farmen, Instanzen farmen für loot um dann die nächste Instanz angehen zu können, die ohne das Equip aus der aktuellen Instanz kaum möglich ist. Es wird einem ja seit Jahren in den Foren vorgebetet. Da braucht man noch nicht mal den IQ einer Erdnuss um das zu finden. Und so ein Spielprinzip ist einfach Grotte, das ist vollkommen richtig.

Und was den Hass angeht. Der geht primär nicht gegen das Spiel an sich sondern gegen die ganzen Noobs, die es gespielt haben und so dermassen hohl sind, dass sie noch nicht einmal fähig sind einfachste Zusammenhänge wie oben beschrieben zu kapieren. Du gehörst auch dazu und ich wette du hast das Spiel auch ausgiebig gespielt. Verschon mich deshalb bitte bitte mit weiteren kleingeistigen Kommentaren.

Was ich geschrieben habe und was du nicht verstanden hast ist, dass es seit WoW viele von dir gibt, die sich in den MMORG Foren tummeln, viel schreiben aber nichts zu sagen haben ausser eben, dass x und y in WoW besser ist oder genauso was mich null interessiert weil es kein Argument ist. Die meisten kennen kaum andere Spiele als WoW. Und das geht mir auf den Sack. Vollkommen richtig.

Und bevor du jetzt hier wieder hyperventilierst, investier bitte mehr als 1 Minute um deinen nächsten entrüsteten Post zu tippen oder besser lass es ganz sein. Du hast nicht mal annähernd verstanden was du gelesen hast.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Zwingt dich keine, Aion zu spielen. WoW hab ich nur angebracht, weil hier jeder zweit Komentar die Dinge von Aion anbringt, die in Wow so besser sind. Wenn Du mal meine Beiträge lesen würdest, weisst du auch, dass ich der Meinung bin, das Aion macken hat. Und es ist nunmal fakt, das die persönliche Spielweise etwas damit zu tun hat, wie Du weiter kommst oder nicht. Ich musste bisher nicht ein einziges mal "grinden".... (das mal zum Thema Fakten, weil es ist nunmal Fakt.... sicher wird es auch Fakt sein, dass Du grinden musst/musstest. Sag ich ja nichts dagegen. Aber es liegt halt ein "Deiner" Spielweise.



Sind hier die Poster generell so begriffsstutzig? Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass mir das Spiel nicht gefällt. Weshalb sollte ich dann aufhören? Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass es einfach Unfug ist, der hier unters Volk gebracht wird, wenn gesagt wird, dass man NICHT grinden muss. Was denkst du wohl, weshalb die Quest XP ab Mitte 30 erhöht wird?

Ganz objektiv geht ab einem bestimmten Level kein Weg am Grinden von Mobs vorbei. Ob du dir das schön redest weil du generell sinnlos schwertschwingend stundenlang durch die Welt ziehst, und dich dabei immer über ein volles Questbuch freust ist dabei vollkommen uninteressant.

Es geht mir nicht darum zu sagen, dass mir AION gefällt oder nicht und ich hätte hier wahrscheinlich gar nichts geschrieben, aber wenn hier so ein Blödsinn geschrieben wird, dann hatte ich das dringende Bedürfnis mal ein paar Dinge richtig zu stellen.


----------



## Æzørt (21. Oktober 2009)

etmundi schrieb:


> Wenn man so will, ist das Grinden in WoW nur besser versteckt,
> und zwar in der beschissenen Droprate.
> 
> Wenn ich 100 Mobs killen muß für 10 Teile, ist das auch grinden, in meinen Augen.
> In Aion ist die Droprate halt extrem hoch.



in aion ist die dropp rate noch beschissener ich musste in morheim nen teil suchen spriggan sammler droppen das dachte ich mir ok geht ja fix ne stunde später dauer farmen hatte ich zwar mein level up aber das item ist immer noch nicht gedroppt. die drop rate in aion ist nicht extrem hoch im gegenteil, sie ist  viel niedriger als in wow


----------



## Roy1971 (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Sind hier die Poster generell so begriffsstutzig? Ich habe gesagt, dass mir das Spiel nicht gefällt. Weshalb sollte ich dann aufhören? Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass es einfach Unfug ist, der hier unters Volk gebracht wird, wenn gesagt wird, dass man NICHT grinden muss. Was denkst du wohl, weshalb die Quest XP ab Mitte 30 erhöht wird?
> 
> Ganz objektiv geht ab einem bestimmten Level kein Weg am Grinden von Mobs vorbei. Ob du dir das schön redest weil du generell sinnlos schwertschwingend stundenlang durch die Welt ziehst, und dich dabei immer über ein volles Questbuch freust ist dabei vollkommen uninteressant.
> 
> Es geht mir nicht darum zu sagen, dass mir AION gefällt oder nicht und ich hätte hier wahrscheinlich gar nichts geschrieben, aber wenn hier so ein Blödsinn geschrieben wird, dann hatte ich das dringende Bedürfnis mal ein paar Dinge richtig zu stellen.



Ich bin nicht begriffstutzig... aber das "grinden" scheint dich ja sooooowas von zu stören. Ansonsten würdest du es wohl kaum hier sooooo hervorhaben.


----------



## Stancer (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich versteh euch beide nicht. Wenn euch grinden so stört dann ist Aion wirklich das falsche Spiel für euch. Aber man kann nicht pauschal sagen "Grinden ist scheisse" sowas ist immer subjektiv, denn es gibt auch genug Spieler die grinden sehr gerne machen. In erster Linie, weil sie dies dann mit anderen Spielern zusammen machen und man so neue soziale Kontakte knüpft.

In Daoc hat mein erster Char über 7 Monate gebraucht bis er max Level war und das ohne irgend ein Quest. Aber ich bereue keinen Tag davon, denn jeden Tag hiess es neue Spieler kennen lernen oder mit Freunden entspannt Monster kloppen. In diesen 7 Monaten hatte ich Spass ohne Ende !

Der Markt ist breit genug mittlerweile. Schaut euch um und sich euch nen Spiel was eure Ansprüche erfüllt. Aber in ein neues Spiel zu kommen und versuchen dies so umzugestalten, das es wie ein anderes Spiel ist, welches man ja ganz toll fand, ist der falsche weg !


----------



## Lanatir (21. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich versteh euch beide nicht. Wenn euch grinden so stört dann ist Aion wirklich das falsche Spiel für euch. Aber man kann nicht pauschal sagen "Grinden ist scheisse" sowas ist immer subjektiv, denn es gibt auch genug Spieler die grinden sehr gerne machen. In erster Linie, weil sie dies dann mit anderen Spielern zusammen machen und man so neue soziale Kontakte knüpft.
> 
> In Daoc hat mein erster Char über 7 Monate gebraucht bis er max Level war und das ohne irgend ein Quest. Aber ich bereue keinen Tag davon, denn jeden Tag hiess es neue Spieler kennen lernen oder mit Freunden entspannt Monster kloppen. In diesen 7 Monaten hatte ich Spass ohne Ende !
> 
> Der Markt ist breit genug mittlerweile. Schaut euch um und sich euch nen Spiel was eure Ansprüche erfüllt. Aber in ein neues Spiel zu kommen und versuchen dies so umzugestalten, das es wie ein anderes Spiel ist, welches man ja ganz toll fand, ist der falsche weg !


Also wenn ich jetzt nur von mir ausgehe, und ich bin ja einer derjenigen der Aion eher kritisch gegenübersteht:
Ich finds toll das Aion Spieler hat, denen das Spiel gefällt. Damit hab ich auch kein Problem. Mir fällt auch kein Ei aus der Hose wenn Aion sich als halbwegs erfolgreich herausstellt.
Ich selbst finde auch das Aion tolle Aspekte hat, wie die Flügel und das Setting. Aber mein Spiel ist es nicht. Ich habs bis Stufe 30 versucht, und dann meinem Bruder den Account geschenkt.
Aber was mich wirklich auf die Palme bringt sind Fanboys. Das war schon in AOC so, da bin ich im Forum auch manchesmal angeeckt. Wie kann man denn so blind sein zu behaupten das man in Aion nicht grinden muss? Das ist es, was mich immer wieder in Weissglut versetzt, dieses unglaubliche 'das Spiel auf jeden Fall verteidigen und zur not dabei auch lügen oder offensichtliches ignorieren'.
Ich glaube viele der Aion Kritikier würden einfach schon das Maul halten wenn die Fanboys endlich zugeben würden: Aion ist ein Grinder. Nein, es gibt nicht genug Quests um damit ohne stunden oder Tagelanges grinden Stufe 50 zu erreichen. Es kommt ein patch der das ändert? Prima, dann reden wir wieder drüber, aber bis dahin: Grinder. Punkt. Und das man in WOW auch grinden muss ist kein Argument. Wenn du in eine Pizzeria gehst und eine Pizza bestellst und die schmeckt scheisse und du sagst das dem Ober..sagt der dann, ja aber die Pizza bei dem gegenüber schmeckt genauso scheisse?


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht begriffstutzig... aber das "grinden" scheint dich ja sooooowas von zu stören. Ansonsten würdest du es wohl kaum hier sooooo hervorhaben.



Doch offensichtlich bist du ziemlich begriffststutzig. Ich habe gesagt, dass man grinden muss ab einem bestimmten Level und das vollkommen wertfrei. Bitte Hirn einschalten. Das hervorheben kommt dir dabei nur so vor weil du dir dein Quest Aion einredest. Fanboygebrabbel eben. Sprich man ist im Moment einfach so verblendet, dass man jegliche objektive Meinung abstreiten muss, weil die das aktuelle Leiblingsspiel vielleicht in einem Punkt kritisiert und man seinen heiligen Gral beschützen muss.

Wieso wird die Quest XP jetzt angehoben wenn es doch dafür überhaupt keinen Grund gibt? Kannst du die Frage beantworten oder windest du dich jetzt wieder heraus?


----------



## Stancer (21. Oktober 2009)

Man muss grinden aber ich sehe darin keine Problematik. Eher kritisiere ich es, das "grinden" mittlerweile extremst negativ behaftet ist. Mittlerweile wird grinden schon mit "ist scheisse" gleichgesetzt.

Behaupte mal, das Diablo 2 nen Grinder ist. Da springen dir die Leute ins Gesicht.
Grinden ist ein Spielprinzip und man kann es mögen oder nicht aber ich finds nicht ok, das dieses Spielprinzip pauschal als "schlecht" beschrieben wird.

Die Definition von Grinden ist auch genauso relativ. Gestern hab ich z.b. 1 Stunde gecraftet und bekam dadurch gut 500.000 EP , man kann es eigentlich auch als grinden ansehen aber ich empfand es nicht als stupide oder langweilig, wie dieses Prinzip grundlegend beschrieben wird. Ich hab nebenbei mit Gildenmitgliedern gequatscht und Fernsehen geguckt. Entspannung pur und schliesslich spiele ich um mich Abends zu entspannen !


----------



## Lanatir (21. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man muss grinden aber ich sehe darin keine Problematik. Eher kritisiere ich es, das "grinden" mittlerweile extremst negativ behaftet ist. Mittlerweile wird grinden schon mit "ist scheisse" gleichgesetzt.
> 
> Behaupte mal, das Diablo 2 nen Grinder ist. Da springen dir die Leute ins Gesicht.
> Grinden ist ein Spielprinzip und man kann es mögen oder nicht aber ich finds nicht ok, das dieses Spielprinzip pauschal als "schlecht" beschrieben wird.
> ...


Naja, DAS liegt einfach an den unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern. Du kannst eben davon ausgehen das es Leute gibt die grinden eben schlecht finden und es daher auch als schlecht beschreiben. Mein Fall isses nicht, ich find 1 Stunde grinden genauso spannend wie 1 Stunde Kaugummikauen. Aber so ist das eben. Es gibt auch Leute die völlig auf PVP abfahren und es gibt Leute die halten PVP für den Niedergang der kooperativen mmos. Es wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als das zu akzeptieren, genau wie ich akzeptieren muss das dir grinden offensichtlich gefällt.


----------



## Roy1971 (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Doch offensichtlich bist du ziemlich begriffststutzig. Ich habe gesagt, dass man grinden muss ab einem bestimmten Level und das vollkommen wertfrei. Bitte Hirn einschalten. Das hervorheben kommt dir dabei nur so vor weil du dir dein Quest Aion einredest. Fanboygebrabbel eben. Sprich man ist im Moment einfach so verblendet, dass man jegliche objektive Meinung abstreiten muss, weil die das aktuelle Leiblingsspiel vielleicht in einem Punkt kritisiert und man seinen heiligen Gral beschützen muss.
> 
> Wieso wird die Quest XP jetzt angehoben wenn es doch dafür überhaupt keinen Grund gibt? Kannst du die Frage beantworten oder windest du dich jetzt wieder heraus?



Wertefrei ist bei Dir schon mal garnix.... deine Wortwahl sagt erstmal alles. Fanboygebrabbel, hirn einschalten ect.! Aber lassen wir das mal aussen vor. Schön, dass Du grinden musstes.... ich mußte es bis Level 38 bisher noch nicht und das hat nix, wirklich nix mit heiligen Gral zu tun. Nur mit eigener Erfahrung. Aber mal pauschal behaupten, ab Lv. 30 MUß man grinden. Naja, egal. Müssig, Dich von meiner Erfahrung überzeugen zu wollen. 

Bezüglich Xp Anpassung.... wo ist das bitte offiziell angekündigt?? Niergens. Man vermutet es, weil es in Korea (ja in Korea) auf dem Testserver ausprobiert wird. Ab das Live geht, weiß keiner. Und ob das, was in Korea getestet wird, überhaupt Europa erreicht, ist ebenfalls fraglich. Ist halt nen anderer Markt. Aber wär mir auch egal. Das mit Sicherheit noch Inhalte nachkommen, ist klar. Und das an der Spielemechanik gearbeitet wird, ist auch klar. Hat ja auch keiner abgestritten. Nc-Soft ist auch bewußt, dass reine Grinder in Europa keine Chance haben. 

Ich für meinen Teil werd jetzt weiter questen und wünsch dir viel spass beim Grinden....


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Xp Anpassung.... wo ist das bitte offiziell angekündigt?? Niergens. Man vermutet es, weil es in Korea (ja in Korea) auf dem Testserver ausprobiert wird. Ab das Live geht, weiß keiner. Und ob das, was in Korea getestet wird, überhaupt Europa erreicht, ist ebenfalls fraglich. Ist halt nen anderer Markt. Aber wär mir auch egal. Das mit Sicherheit noch Inhalte nachkommen, ist klar. Und das an der Spielemechanik gearbeitet wird, ist auch klar. Hat ja auch keiner abgestritten. Nc-Soft ist auch bewußt, dass reine Grinder in Europa keine Chance haben.


Guckst du!


----------



## Kalikas (21. Oktober 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Dann geht in Inis ihr Boons!



Zwar unhöflich ausgedrückt ,aber da ist was dran.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (21. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man muss grinden aber ich sehe darin keine Problematik. Eher kritisiere ich es, das "grinden" mittlerweile extremst negativ behaftet ist. Mittlerweile wird grinden schon mit "ist scheisse" gleichgesetzt.
> 
> Behaupte mal, das Diablo 2 nen Grinder ist. Da springen dir die Leute ins Gesicht.
> Grinden ist ein Spielprinzip und man kann es mögen oder nicht aber ich finds nicht ok, das dieses Spielprinzip pauschal als "schlecht" beschrieben wird.
> ...



Völlig richtig! In Aion muss man "auch" grinden - wer sich mit dieser Tatsache nicht abfinden kann, weil Grinden nicht sein Ding ist, der wäre gut beraten sich ein anderes Spiel zu suchen - Eines wo er eben nicht grinden muss. Grinden gehört seit dem erstem MMO zum Genre dazu und sollte nicht negativ behaftet sein, nur weil ein Branchenprimus seine Kunden schneller an Erfolge heranführt.

Seinen Liebling auf maximal Level zu bringen ist in Aion deutlich härter als es manch einer gewohnt ist - ehemalige UO, Daoc oder SWG Spieler wissen wovon ich rede.
Daher sage ich nochmal, wer damit nicht zurecht kommt, kommen will oder einfach die Zeit nicht hat, der sollte die Finger davon lassen, oder die XP Erhöhung abwarten.


----------



## Lanatir (21. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Guckst du!


Jau, da schreibt der CM von Aion Deutschland: Rabl: Die genauen Zahlen kann ich noch nicht preisgeben, da wird auch noch dran gearbeitet. Aber wir werden die Erfahrungspunkte von einigen Quests erhöhen. Das betrifft aber nicht allgemein alle Aufgaben, sondern nur Gebiete und Quests, wo es besonders auffällig ist, *dass die Erfahrungspunkte-Belohnungen zu niedrig sind.*
Aber neeeeein, es gibt ja genügend Quests. Der CM lügt, ne?


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Xp Anpassung.... wo ist das bitte offiziell angekündigt?? Niergens. Man vermutet es, weil es in Korea (ja in Korea) auf dem Testserver ausprobiert wird. Ab das Live geht, weiß keiner. Und ob das, was in Korea getestet wird, überhaupt Europa erreicht, ist ebenfalls fraglich. Ist halt nen anderer Markt.



Also bitte, wenn Amboss, seines Zeichens Community Manager bei Aion sagt, dass die Quest XP Erhöhung kommen wird, dann wird das schon stimmen. Und natürlich werden die Dinge auf dem Testserver getestet, weil das der Sinn eines Testservers ist. Der Server steht in Korea. Ja. Und? Müssen wir jetzt bei jedem Fürzchen, das an Aion gepatcht wird über den Standort des Testservers dikutieren? Oh, bitte nicht. Die Patches gehen an Aion, nicht an EU Aion, US Aion, Korea Aion oder Chinese Aion, sondern an Aion, weil es nur eine Version des Spiels gibt und sich die verschiedenen Clients nur in der Sprache unterscheiden. So viel zum Hirn einschalten. Hat wieder nicht geklappt. Üben! Und weniger Fanboygebrabbel bitte. Langsam wirds nämlich lächerlich.


----------



## Lanatir (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Also bitte, wenn Amboss, seines Zeichens Community Manager bei Aion sagt, dass die Quest XP Erhöhung kommen wird, dann wird das schon stimmen. Und natürlich werden die Dinge auf dem Testserver getestet, weil das der Sinn eines Testservers ist. Der Server steht in Korea. Ja. Und? Müssen wir jetzt bei jedem Fürzchen, das an Aion gepatcht wird über den Standort des Testservers dikutieren? Oh, bitte nicht. Die Patches gehen an Aion, nicht an EU Aion, US Aion, Korea Aion oder Chinese Aion, sondern an Aion, weil es nur eine Version des Spiels gibt und sich die verschiedenen Clients nur in der Sprache unterscheiden. So viel zum Hirn einschalten. Hat wieder nicht geklappt. Üben! Und weniger Fanboygebrabbel bitte. Langsam wirds nämlich lächerlich.


Gibs auf. Was man nicht sehen WILL kann man auch nicht sehen. Schalke-Fans glauben auch nicht das ihr Verein pleite ist.


----------



## Arkyn (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ich versteh des geflame und gewhine ned ganz!

Wenn jemand WoW besser gefällt? Ok. Ist doch toll?

Wenn wer AION mag? Auch toll!

Jeder mag was anderes. 

Zum Grinden: Ich bin lvl 25 nun, muste noch nie WIRKLICH grinden. Grinden bedeutet für mich >1stunde die selben mobs haun ohne absicht auf Quest oder drop. Wenn ich wegen einem Drop Mobs haue ist das "Farmen"! Wenn ich im Bezug auf eine Quest Mobs haue ist das "Questen". Wenn ich nur wegen EP Mobs haue ist das "Grinden" (Für mich zumindest).

Man muss halt immer wieder mal schaun das man in die "älteren" Camps zurück geht. Mit jedem lvl up erscheinen da neue Quests....

Gestern war ich das erste mal Abyss. Habe leider noch ned viel gesehen...da gibts aba echt jede Menge Quests. Aus Mangel an Zeit konnte ich leider noch ned schaun / rausfinden was man bei diesen machen muss. Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich scho drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ciao


----------



## Mitzy (21. Oktober 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Völlig richtig! In Aion muss man "auch" grinden - wer sich mit dieser Tatsache nicht abfinden kann, weil Grinden nicht sein Ding ist, der wäre gut beraten sich ein anderes Spiel zu suchen - Eines wo er eben nicht grinden muss. Grinden gehört seit dem erstem MMO zum Genre dazu und sollte nicht negativ behaftet sein, nur weil ein Branchenprimus seine Kunden schneller an Erfolge heranführt.
> 
> Seinen Liebling auf maximal Level zu bringen ist in Aion deutlich härter als es manch einer gewohnt ist - ehemalige UO, Daoc oder SWG Spieler wissen wovon ich rede.
> Daher sage ich nochmal, wer damit nicht zurecht kommt, kommen will oder einfach die Zeit nicht hat, der sollte die Finger davon lassen, oder die XP Erhöhung abwarten.



Beim Branchen Primus musste man, zur Classic Zeit, auch grinden- vorausgesetzt, man wollte sein 40er mount auch auf 40 haben (nur als Beispiel). Alles brauch seine Zeit…




Arkyn schrieb:


> Also ich versteh des geflame und gewhine ned ganz!
> 
> Wenn jemand WoW besser gefällt? Ok. Ist doch toll?
> 
> ...



Ich frag mich bei sowas immer eher:
Wenn du Spiel A nicht magst, warum bist du im Forum, wo man über Spiel A redet, überhaupt unterwegs?

Ich meine gut, anderen zu sagen „Hey, sorry, aber das Spiel ist schlecht, WEIL (…)“, finde ich in Ordnung. Das gegrindet wird/ werden muss bzw. überhaupt, dass es passieren könnte sehe ich persönlich nicht mal als schlimm an. Ansonsten kann ich mich gleich beschweren, dass ich in WoW seinerzeit endlose Stunden damit verbrachte, mir irgendwas zu farmen/ mir die Materialien zu farmen.

Und das es eine Umstellung ist, von dem Asia Markt zum EU Markt, sollte jedem klar sein. Das ein Spiel zu beginn nicht perfekt ist, sollte ebenfalls jeder wissen- mir fällt kein Spiel ein, wo´s keine Probleme gab. Sogar bei WoW gab es eben diese und das waren nicht wenige… Wenn ich dann noch daran denke… hach war´s schön mit dem Support damals. Kurzer DC, kamst nach 5min wieder rein- plup, GM ticket gab´s nimmer, dafür ein Brief, dass man dich net erreicht hat *räusper*.


Und ich such nun weiter nach meinen Antworten zu AION... *such*


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie bekommt man hier das Gefühl, dass zwischen der Anzahl der verbachten Stunden in einem WoW Forum und der vollkommenen Unzulänglichkeit Posts inhaltlich zu erfassen ein analoger Zusammenhang besteht.


----------



## Raj88 (21. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich schreibe meine persönliche Einschätzung ohne den Thread durchgelesen zu haben

Mich interessiert persönlich eigentlich nur das Endgame. Die Levelphase ist da für mich nur ein notwendiges Übel. Das war in anderen MMO´s schon so bei mir gewesen, sowohl in GW als auch in WoW. Ob ich jetzt bis max. Level Grinden oder Questen muss, ist mir das eigentlich so ziemlich scheiß egal, juckt mich nicht im geringsten. Es spielt sich beim Leveln sauber ohne nennenswerte Bugs oder Designschnitzer und das ist das wichtigste.

Ich denke das Endgame an sich hat einiges Interessantes zu bieten. Solange es Langzeitmotivation bietet und der Content immer wieder erweitert wird, steht einer langfristigen Aboerweiterung nichts im Wege, denn die grundlegenden Sachen wie Klassen, Charaktere, Grafik, Equipment, Rankingsystem, Schwierigkeitsgrad, Crafting usw. haben mich überzeugt und eine feste Community wird sich mit sicherheit auch etablieren. Mit langfristig vollen Servern kann man auch schon rechnen, denn die einzelnen Forumheuler aus den Heulerklub machen nur einen sehr geringen Anteil aus nach meiner Einschätzung.

So long, wenn das Endgame PvP und PvE langfristig Motiviert, steht AION ein langfristiger Erfolg auch in der westlichen Gesellschaft nichts im Wege.


----------



## Roy1971 (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Also bitte, wenn Amboss, seines Zeichens Community Manager bei Aion sagt, dass die Quest XP Erhöhung kommen wird, dann wird das schon stimmen. Und natürlich werden die Dinge auf dem Testserver getestet, weil das der Sinn eines Testservers ist. Der Server steht in Korea. Ja. Und? Müssen wir jetzt bei jedem Fürzchen, das an Aion gepatcht wird über den Standort des Testservers dikutieren? Oh, bitte nicht. Die Patches gehen an Aion, nicht an EU Aion, US Aion, Korea Aion oder Chinese Aion, sondern an Aion, weil es nur eine Version des Spiels gibt und sich die verschiedenen Clients nur in der Sprache unterscheiden. So viel zum Hirn einschalten. Hat wieder nicht geklappt. Üben! Und weniger Fanboygebrabbel bitte. Langsam wirds nämlich lächerlich.



Zum Thema xp-Anpassung....

http://www.onlinewelten.com/link.php?url=h...beasts-o_o.html

Ich denke mal, die Xp-Anpassung ist echt überschaubar. Für NC-Soft besteht wohl doch keine große Grindproblematik. Und auffällig, dass wohl NC-Soft die Grindproblematik auf Lv. 40+ ansiedelt. Lesen bildet.

Hier mal noch ein paar weitere interessante Links

http://de.aiononline.com/forums/welcome/vi...mp;category=102

http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/news/369...inder-eternity/


----------



## PaluppenPaul (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe noch nie so viele faule,hilflose und einfallslose spieler gesehn wie in aion,die ersten 12 lvl waren schlimmer als im kindergarten...wo ist denn poppy,kann mir wer sagen wo der schatz ist,wo wächst pluma,wo sind die eier...ahh
sowas schlechtes habe ich echt noch nicht erlebt.
Da wird keine quest gelesen,die karte nicht erkundet,aber schön den chat zu spammen mit ihren sinnfreien fragen.

Ich hoffe das sich viele freaks nur aus wow verlaufen haben und nach dem for free monat wieder verschwunden sind.


----------



## mattenowie (21. Oktober 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Aion ist voll geil aber es ist kein spiel für kacknoobs du musst schon ambitioniert sein



Oo, alleine dieser beitrag ist doch für jeden ein grund um nicht mit aion anzufangen


----------



## Lanatir (21. Oktober 2009)

mattenowie schrieb:


> Oo, alleine dieser beitrag ist doch für jeden ein grund um nicht mit aion anzufangen


Bedauerlicherweise ist der Anteil dieser Art Spieler recht gross, ja. Traurig. Schade um das Spiel.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Zum Thema xp-Anpassung....
> 
> http://www.onlinewelten.com/link.php?url=h...beasts-o_o.html
> 
> Ich denke mal, die Xp-Anpassung ist echt überschaubar. Für NC-Soft besteht wohl doch keine große Grindproblematik. Und auffällig, dass wohl NC-Soft die Grindproblematik auf Lv. 40+ ansiedelt. Lesen bildet.



Ich sehe da auch Quests mit 38. Lesen bildet in der Tat. Probiers mal.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

Raj88 schrieb:


> Also, ich schreibe meine persönliche Einschätzung ohne den Thread durchgelesen zu haben
> 
> Mich interessiert persönlich eigentlich nur das Endgame. Die Levelphase ist da für mich nur ein notwendiges Übel. Das war in anderen MMO´s schon so bei mir gewesen, sowohl in GW als auch in WoW. Ob ich jetzt bis max. Level Grinden oder Questen muss, ist mir das eigentlich so ziemlich scheiß egal, juckt mich nicht im geringsten. Es spielt sich beim Leveln sauber ohne nennenswerte Bugs oder Designschnitzer und das ist das wichtigste.
> 
> ...




sehr gut, dickes sign, geht mir genauso. Es kann nur das endgame interessieren, das leveln geht immer mal zu ende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einen aspekt möchte ich aber auch noch ansprechen, weil es hier so viele *"spieleentwickler"* posten, die wissen wie man ein mmo aufziehen muß.
wie soll denn ein spiel aussehen, wo alle zufrieden sind? grafik von aion? wird mal gleich als asia-grafik bezeichnet. wenn blizzard diese grafik entwickelt hätte, 
möchte ich mal nicht wissen, was dann alle geschrieben hätte... nehmen wir die grafik von AoC, heißt es gleich... 
funzt nicht auf jeden rechner, kann kaum einer mitmachen.

geht das leveln schnell, heißt es
 "boaah das leveln ist ja nur für noobs, da kann ich gleich wow spielen" geht das leveln langsam, ohh was für ein grinder...
usw usw...

jeder sollte mal echt überlegen, wie er denn ein spiel designen würde... egal wie man es macht, es gibt immer 50% die das doof finden.


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

endgame?
ständiges wintergrasp inkl. der lags.
ui wie krass doch so ein endgame in aion ist Oo
aion ist einfach ein riesen großes fail, spart euch die kohle, bald kommen ja noch andere games!


----------



## Mikehoof (21. Oktober 2009)

Da ist wohl die Schule beendet und ein neuer Trollaccount aufgemacht worden oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Synti /sign


----------



## Fox82 (21. Oktober 2009)

@Lanatir:



"Gibs auf. Was man nicht sehen WILL kann man auch nicht sehen. Schalke-Fans glauben auch nicht das ihr Verein pleite ist."

Made sowas von MY DAY ^^!!


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

wer der wahre troll ist zeigt sich ja an dir am besten, oder wieso meinst du immer meine comments beantworten zu müssen?
und bitte was ist daran schlimm wenn ich hier meine meinung preisgebe?
nur weil du so ein aion fanboi bist muss ich mich doch nicht zurückhalten?


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> endgame?
> ständiges wintergrasp inkl. der lags.
> ui wie krass doch so ein endgame in aion ist Oo
> aion ist einfach ein riesen großes fail, spart euch die kohle, bald kommen ja noch andere games!




Der Einfachheit zitiere ich mich an dieser Stelle einfach selbst



kicks schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekommt man hier das Gefühl, dass zwischen der Anzahl der verbachten Stunden in einem WoW Forum und der vollkommenen Unzulänglichkeit Posts inhaltlich zu erfassen ein analoger Zusammenhang besteht.


----------



## Raj88 (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> endgame?
> ständiges wintergrasp inkl. der lags.
> ui wie krass doch so ein endgame in aion ist Oo
> aion ist einfach ein riesen großes fail, spart euch die kohle, bald kommen ja noch andere games!



Gut, dass AION Performenceprobleme die dringends behoben werden müssen hat, da stimme ich zu. Aber irgendwie könnte das schon fast ein Trick von den Entwicklern sein um das "Gesocks" aus dem Spiel zu vertreiben. Denn so einen Müll zu lesen ist echt eine Zumutung die sich eigentlich keiner antun will.


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

nur das jeder spieleentwickler auf dieses gesocks angewiesen ist.
also denk vorher mal nach bevor du was schreibst was nicht stimmen kann.
und wieso zum geier hat ein spiel was über nem jahr draussen ist und dessen endgame nunmal das massen pvp ist, heute noch performance probleme?
soll dasn witz sein?
ab und zu mal leistungsschwankungen sind ja ok, aber ist ein dauerzustand Oo
ich kanns nur nochmals sagen, das spiel gibt es nicht erst seit 3-4 wochen!
und da es nunmal länger draussen ist, zeigts einem nur das sich auch in zukunft in dem game nicht großartig viel tun wird.
ich kann mich noch an forenbeiträge erinnern vor dem release:

"aion ist ein asiagrinder...."
"ey, wieso schreibst du sowas? das stimmt überhaupt nicht du wurst..."

jetzt lehnt euch zurück und schauts euch halt selber mal an^^


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ich denke viele wow-gamer werden zurück zu wow gehen, wenn das neue addon rauskommt von blizzard.
die haben sich ja was ganz kreatives ausgedacht und pushen ja die alten instanzen wieder.

so kommt ja der ganz neue und echte ragnaros wieder (der alte war ja eine kopie)
und alle wow gamer fühlen sich wohl, die kennen den boss, sie wissen was zu tuen ist und alles ist gut.
die alte welt ist vertraut und jeder kennt jede abkürzung und jeden hügel. da wird das leveln flott gehen
und neue t-sets wirds auch geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raj88 (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> nur das jeder spieleentwickler auf dieses gesocks angewiesen ist.
> also denk vorher mal nach bevor du was schreibst was nicht stimmen kann.
> und wieso zum geier hat ein spiel was über nem jahr draussen ist und dessen endgame nunmal das massen pvp ist, heute noch performance probleme?
> soll dasn witz sein?
> ...



Ja, das Spiel ist seit einem Jahr in Asien draußen und haste schon gewusst, dass dort der größte Teil der Spieler in Internet Caffee´s spielt? Und die haben somit fast alle die gleichen Systeme. Während hier im Westen jeder am heimichschen PC mit unterschiedlichen Systemen zockt. Darauf muss NCSoft eben ersteinmal das Spiel optimieren. 

Btw. auf "Gesocks" ist niemand angewiesen


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

Raj88 schrieb:


> Ja, das Spiel ist seit einem Jahr in Asien draußen und haste schon gewusst, dass dort der größte Teil der Spieler in Internet Caffee´s spielt? Und die haben somit fast alle die gleichen Systeme. Während hier im Westen jeder am heimichschen PC mit unterschiedlichen Systemen zockt. Darauf muss NCSoft eben ersteinmal das Spiel optimieren.
> 
> Btw. auf "Gesocks" ist niemand angewiesen



LOOOOOOOOOL

sry musste sein, die dümmste aussage die ich heute gelesen habe.
ncsoft hat ja mit aion ihr erstes spiel für den europäischen markt rausgebracht, hatte ich vergessen^^ 
und mit gesocks meinte ich eigentlich nur einen meiner vorredner (also jetzt nicht ihn persönlich), weil er den ausdruck benutzt hatte.
ich habe schon verstanden wie er es gemeint hat.


----------



## Raj88 (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> sry musste sein, die dümmste aussage die ich heute gelesen habe.
> ncsoft hat ja mit aion ihr erstes spiel für den europäischen markt rausgebracht, hatte ich vergessen^^



Soweit ich weiss, ist es das erste Spiel mit den Aspekt "Massenschlachten" und "Cry Engine" von NCSoft.  Ich frage mich, warum ich überhaupt gerade Zeit an dich verschwende. Mehr als bloße Aufmerksamkeit willst du anscheinend ganricht.


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

hab grad pause.
also weiter bitte, und lenk nicht ab!


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

also ich habe keine performance-probleme. natürlich könnte ja aion richtung comic-stil und klon-chars gehen,
dann brauchst auch nicht soviel rechenleistung... und alle sind glücklich...

btw. es ist das erste spiel von ncsoft was auf massen-pvp geht mit der cry-engine...


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> hab grad pause.



Dachte die Schule würde so gegen 17:00 spätestens aufhören


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

bei schlecht designten spielen bringt dir der beste rechner nix, leider.

wieso haben nur schüler pause?
oh man sowas hohles...


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

die cry-engine wurde auch nicht entwickelt für die spieleindustrie, sondern wurde von denen
adaptiert und verändert, damit man das spieledesign überhaupt mit der engine darstellen kann.
außerdem nutzen sogar nur sehr wenige spiele diese "neue" technologie bzw. deren möglichkeiten in der darstellung.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> bei schlecht designten spielen bringt dir der beste rechner nix, leider.




jau das sieht man ganz gut bei wow...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> bei schlecht designten spielen bringt dir der beste rechner nix, leider.
> 
> wieso haben nur schüler pause?
> oh man sowas hohles...



Naja, wenn man sich so die Posts von dir durchliest, wirken die relativ naiv und undurchdacht. Und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Kinder arbeiten dürfen, da dies in Deutschland gesetzlich verboten ist.


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

komm ich grad nicht mit oder gibts die cryengine nicht schon seit 2004-2005?


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich so die Posts von dir durchliest, wirken die relativ naiv und undurchdacht. Und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Kinder arbeiten dürfen, da dies in Deutschland gesetzlich verboten ist.



ausnahme sind glaube ich diese zeitungszusteller... aber wahrscheinlich gibts dort so ein mindestalter.
ich tippe von daher auch eher auf (vor)schüler...


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

wieso ist jemand in euren augen nicht erwachsen genug wenn er etwas schlecht findet?
in jedem forum ist es immer das gleiche, macht man was schlecht, redet man gleich von schüler, kind etc.
ich mein ich kann auch morgen losziehen und mir ne rosarote brille kaufen und damit in zukunft durchs leben ziehen.
ob das aber sinn der sache ist, ka.
aber ist schon geil zu sehen das an dem spruch was drann ist:

guckt einer hoch, gucken alle mit.

in diesem sinne meld ich mich hier mal ab und gucke in 2-3 monaten nochmal rein.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> komm ich grad nicht mit oder gibts die cryengine nicht schon seit 2004-2005?



jau, trotzdem gibt es nur eine handvoll spiele die diese technik nutzen...
da ein mmo-spiel a la aion im schnitt 5-7 jahre entwicklungszeit hat.
ist es halt eine neue technologie... 

ist etwas kompliziert, muß aber auch nicht jeder verstehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raj88 (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> wieso ist jemand in euren augen nicht erwachsen genug wenn er etwas schlecht findet?
> in jedem forum ist es immer das gleiche, macht man was schlecht, redet man gleich von schüler, kind etc.
> ich mein ich kann auch morgen losziehen und mir ne rosarote brille kaufen und damit in zukunft durchs leben ziehen.
> ob das aber sinn der sache ist, ka.
> ...



Versuch doch einfach mal die schlechten Sachen konstruktiv zu Kritisiern oder sich mit mehr Reife an bestimmte "schlechte" Sachen  ranwagen um eine ordentliche Diskussionsbasis zu schaffen. "OLOLOL alles scheiße" Poster nimmt halt keiner Ernst. Ich denke mal, dass das sogar ein Kind nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Megaro (21. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> benutz die sufu
> 
> vote 4 close



Warum immer seulche Leute die meinen sie müssten die Foren aufräumen. INFO: Das ist nicht deine Aufgabe! Und zum zweiten was störts dich wenn es das Thema gibt???

PS: Entschuldigung aber i. wann musste ich das mal sagen und jetzt ist das Fass übergelaufen :-D


----------



## Mikehoof (21. Oktober 2009)

Megaro schrieb:


> Warum immer seulche Leute die meinen sie müssten die Foren aufräumen. INFO: Das ist nicht deine Aufgabe! Und zum zweiten was störts dich wenn es das Thema gibt???
> 
> PS: Entschuldigung aber i. wann musste ich das mal sagen und jetzt ist das Fass übergelaufen :-D



Ein posting vom Freitag regt dich jetzt noch so auf? :-) Ach könnte ich doch schon Aion spielen und müßte nicht hier auf der Arbeit rumhängen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auch Quests mit 38. Lesen bildet in der Tat. Probiers mal.



Ja genau zwei Quest´s mit 38 und eine mit 39.... und die 3 Quest´s sind der ausschlag, dass du grinden mußt??? 

Für mich zeigt die Reaktion von NC einfach, das kein Grindproblem vorhanden ist. Und das kann ich für mich gesehen nur bestätigen.


----------



## Lanatir (21. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Ja genau zwei Quest´s mit 38 und eine mit 39.... und die 3 Quest´s sind der ausschlag, dass du grinden mußt???
> 
> Für mich zeigt die Reaktion von NC einfach, das kein Grindproblem vorhanden ist. Und das kann ich für mich gesehen nur bestätigen.


Äh...


Ähmm....

Also die Aussage des CM von Aion, der sagt das es in einigen Gebieten, vor allem den höherstufigen, nicht genug Quest Xp gibt und das geändert wird, das ist für dich ein Beweis das KEIN Grindproblem vorhanden ist? Dir ist auch klar das in dieser Grafik nicht ALLE quests angezeigt werden die geändert werden, sondern nur BEISPIELE?

Was du sagst ist ungefähr das hier: 

Die gesamte Welt hat sich heute darauf geeinigt, das dringend etwas gegen das Global Warming getan werden muss. Das ist ein eindeutiger Beweis dafür, das es kein Global Warming gibt!


----------



## MelvinSmiley (21. Oktober 2009)

Megaro schrieb:


> Warum immer seulche Leute die meinen sie müssten die Foren aufräumen. INFO: Das ist nicht deine Aufgabe! Und zum zweiten was störts dich wenn es das Thema gibt???
> 
> PS: Entschuldigung aber i. wann musste ich das mal sagen und jetzt ist das Fass übergelaufen :-D





Sowas regt mich auch immer gröber auf...Diese vote4close oder /sign Bullshit-WWW-Slang-Wichtigtuer. Votet 4 Westerwelle oder signed euer Testament aber lasst diesen Müll nicht in den Foren ab.


----------



## Roy1971 (21. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Äh...
> 
> 
> Ähmm....
> ...



Fakt ist einfach, dass es insgesamt mehr als 450 Quests (Elyos/Asmo) im Bereich 30 bis 39 gibt..... (dabei stellt sich noch die Frage, ob meine Datenbankabfrage bei http://aion.mmorpg-life.com/category/quest/de/ alle Quests beinhaltet. Ich selbst hab z.B. ein oder zwei Quest dort nicht gefunden.
Ich will auch nicht behaupten, dass man nicht mal nen paar Mob´s klatschen muss.... aber Aion als einen Absoluten Grinder hinzustellen, der hat noch nie nen Grindgame gespielt. Und das ist mal Fakt.


----------



## Lanatir (21. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Fakt ist einfach, dass es insgesamt mehr als 450 Quests (Elyos/Asmo) im Bereich 30 bis 39 gibt..... (dabei stellt sich noch die Frage, ob meine Datenbankabfrage bei http://aion.mmorpg-life.com/category/quest/de/ alle Quests beinhaltet. Ich selbst hab z.B. ein oder zwei Quest dort nicht gefunden.
> Ich will auch nicht behaupten, dass man nicht mal nen paar Mob´s klatschen muss.... aber Aion als einen Absoluten Grinder hinzustellen, der hat noch nie nen Grindgame gespielt. Und das ist mal Fakt.


Ich hab Ultima Online und Everquest 1 gespielt. Lange. Aion ist ein Grindgame.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Ja genau zwei Quest´s mit 38 und eine mit 39.... und die 3 Quest´s sind der ausschlag, dass du grinden mußt???
> 
> Für mich zeigt die Reaktion von NC einfach, das kein Grindproblem vorhanden ist. Und das kann ich für mich gesehen nur bestätigen.



Für mich zeigt es, dass sie sich der Tatsache, dass man in ihrem Spiel grinden muss vollkommen bewusst sind und die Quest XP ab 38 für bestimmte Quest angehoben wird, weil man ansonsten auch einfach durchgrinden kann und damit schneller ist.
Und die 3 Quests sind nicht der Ausschlag, dass ich grinden muss. Das ergibt sich aus dem Umstand, dass die Quests nicht reichen pro Level OHNE grinden. Geh einfach weiter deine eingebildeten Quests machen. Fanboy sein kann ja so angenehm sein..


----------



## Roy1971 (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Für mich zeigt es, dass sie sich der Tatsache, dass man in ihrem Spiel grinden muss vollkommen bewusst sind und die Quest XP ab 38 für bestimmte Quest angehoben wird, weil man ansonsten auch einfach durchgrinden kann und damit schneller ist.
> Und die 3 Quests sind nicht der Ausschlag, dass ich grinden muss. Das ergibt sich aus dem Umstand, dass die Quests nicht reichen pro Level OHNE grinden. Geh einfach weiter deine eingebildeten Quests machen. Fanboy sein kann ja so angenehm sein..



Wie wäre es, wenn Du mal von Deinem Fanboygequatsche runter kommst und mal Fakten in Form von Zahlen lieferst?? Alles nur subjektive Ansichten, die Du von Dir gibst. Ausser "Fanboy" gehen Dir wohl die Argumente aus. Das du die ganze Zeit grinden musst, weis jetzt jeder.

Das Anheben der Quest-Xp hat für mich z.B. nix mit zustand "Grinden" zu tun. Vielmehr mit der Tatsache, dass die Xp für Levelbereich 38+ einfach zu gering sind (im Verhältnis z.B. 28 Quests die mit roundabout 100.000-200.000 Xp belohnt wurden. Hätte es was mit "man muss grinden" zu tun, wären wohl weitaus mehr Quest´s angehoben worden. So, ist meine Sicht. 

Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass man z.Zt. vielleicht ab Level 40 "grinden" muss. Kann ich nur nicht beurteilen. Geb ich ja zu. Aber Du behauptest hier, dass man ab Level 30 ohne grinden nicht weiter kommt und das ist in meinen Augen totaler Quatsch. Bis jetzt hab ich zumindest noch genug Quests und bis 40 hab ich´s nicht mehr weit. 

Aber kannst jetzt gern wieder "Fanboy" rüber bringen.... zeigt geistige Reife


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

also alles mal hin alles mal her...
ihr wißt ja, ich bin aktiver poster und leser.

die ersten threads zum thema grinden... hatten folgenden tenor:

ab level 15 muß man grinden... davon war bei mir weit breit keine spur.
dann war der tenor ab level 20 muß man grinden... davon war bei mir auch weit und breit keine spur.
dann, wie wunder, hieß es ab level 25 muß man grinden... auch hier spricht meine erfahrung eine ganz andere sprache...

dann der tenor ab 28... auch hier keine spur vom grinden (ich ziehe wohl die ganzen quests magisch an)
jetzt kommt der tenor ab level 38 kommt das grinden.... 

sorry, aber jetzt gabs schon beiträge wo es heißt ab level 46 - kommt das grinden pur...
in zwei wochen wirds wohl heißen.. boah ab level 50 nur noch gegner grinden..

ich kann das thema grinden wirklich nicht mehr ernst nehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ab level 15 muß man grinden... davon war bei mir weit breit keine spur.
> dann war der tenor ab level 20 muß man grinden... davon war bei mir auch weit und breit keine spur.
> dann, wie wunder, hieß es ab level 25 muß man grinden... auch hier spircht meine erfahrung eine ganz andere sprache...



Es wird einfach grad der Levelbereich verteufelt wo sich am wenigsten Spieler befinden, damit auch ja keiner was gegen die eigenen Behauptungen sagen kann^^


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Es wird einfach grad der Levelbereich verteufelt wo sich am wenigsten Spieler befinden, damit auch ja keiner was gegen die eigenen Behauptungen sagen kann^^



absolut, das gefühl habe ich auch... 
und jeder braucht nur die alten threads anschauen und muß zum gleichen ergebnis kommen.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Aber kannst jetzt gern wieder "Fanboy" rüber bringen.... zeigt geistige Reife



Eigentlich zeigt es nur, dass du blind durch die Gegend rennst und für Dinge, die man im Normalfall selbst mitbekommt, nicht empfänglich bist. Das ist in etwa die Definition eines Fanboys. Bei weiteren Fragen.. melden.
Ich soll Fakten bringen? Wo sind denn deine? Ausser ich habe mein ganzes Questbuch voll und musste noch niemals nie nicht grinden kam da bisher von dir ja nichts. Also schaff mal die ganzen Quests ran. Kann man dann leicht zusammenrechnen mit 2 mutlipliziert als grosszügige Mob XP Bonus und dann kann man sich mal die benötigte XP pro Lvel ansehen.
Bis dahin bleibst du eben ein Fanboy. Da hilft dir auch dein bemühter Seitenhieb relativ wenig.


----------



## Roy1971 (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Eigentlich zeigt es nur, dass du blind durch die Gegend rennst und für Dinge, die man im Normalfall selbst mitbekommt, nicht empfänglich bist. Das ist in etwa die Definition eines Fanboys. Bei weiteren Fragen.. melden.
> Ich soll Fakten bringen? Wo sind denn deine? Ausser ich habe mein ganzes Questbuch voll und musste noch niemals nie nicht grinden kam da bisher von dir ja nichts. Also schaff mal die ganzen Quests ran. Kann man dann leicht zusammenrechnen mit 2 mutlipliziert als grosszügige Mob XP Bonus und dann kann man sich mal die benötigte XP pro Lvel ansehen.
> Bis dahin bleibst du eben ein Fanboy. Da hilft dir auch dein bemühter Seitenhieb relativ wenig.



Den Link zu den quest hab ich in meinem Beitrag genannt.... sorry wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, nen Link anzuklicken und  den levelbereich in die Suchmaske einzugeben. Ich habs gemacht und bekam über 450 Quest´s im Levelbereich 30-39 angezeigt. Aber Synti hat einen sehr schönen Beitrag zum Thema "Grinden" gebracht! Kann da auch nur zustimmen.


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

es kommt nicht von irgendwoher das jeden tag der großteil der leute im /3 channel nach grindgrp suchen!
wer hier erzählt aion sei kein asia grinder, der ist echt blind und hat noch nie was anderes gespielt.
mist, ich wollt ja erst in 2-3 monaten wieder was schreiben, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: nochmal zur cry engine. du sagst selber das nur wenige spiele diese technik nutzen. weisst was ich dir darauf antworte? genau, es wird schon seinen grund haben.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ab level 15 muß man grinden... davon war bei mir weit breit keine spur.
> dann war der tenor ab level 20 muß man grinden... davon war bei mir auch weit und breit keine spur.
> dann, wie wunder, hieß es ab level 25 muß man grinden... auch hier spricht meine erfahrung eine ganz andere sprache...




Nee, die Level stimmen ALLE. Denn das Empfinden wo es ausartet und zum Grinder wird ist subjektiv.

Bei mir war mit Anfang 20 Sense. Andere können sich länger motivieren, bleiben dann aber bei 25, 30, 35 usw. auf der Strecke. Deswegen ziehen die Levelgrenzen im Laufe der Zeit nach, weil Welle um Welle ans Motivationsende kommt.


Aion ist ein Grinder, nur ab wann das der Spieler wahrnimmt hängt von der persönlichen Schmerzgrenze ab.


Ganz simpel.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Den Link zu den quest hab ich in meinem Beitrag genannt.... sorry wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, nen Link anzuklicken und den levelbereich in die Suchmaske einzugeben. Ich habs gemacht und bekam über 450 Quest´s im Levelbereich 30-39 angezeigt. Aber Synti hat einen sehr schönen Beitrag zum Thema "Grinden" gebracht! Kann da auch nur zustimmen.




Du sollst mit der Quest XP pro Level herkommen hab ich gesagt. Und nicht von 30-38 sondern bitte für jedes Level getrennt. Dann könntest du eventuell mal deine nichtssagende Behauptung etwas stärken, dass die Quest Xp pro Level locker ausreicht.
Aber das war wohl nix. Ausser hohlen Phrasen dreschen kommt bei dir nix. Ist ja auch relativ schwierig.

Na, wieviel XP gibt denn deine Suchmaske für die einzelnen Level zwischen 30 und 38? Bekommst du das auf Anhieb hin? Oder musst du die Ergebnisse noch hinrechnenen?

Die letzten Fanboys deiner Güte habe ich in AoC gesehen. Dachte die wären mit dem Spiel ausgestorben, aber man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> es kommt nicht von irgendwoher das jeden tag der großteil der leute im /3 channel nach grindgrp suchen!
> wer hier erzählt aion sei kein asia grinder, der ist echt blind und hat noch nie was anderes gespielt.
> mist, ich wollt ja erst in 2-3 monaten wieder was schreiben, sry
> 
> ...



Ja! Geldgründe! Denn die Erschaffer lassen sich das verwenden ihrer Engine teuer bezahlen. Die steht nicht irgendwo bei Lidl im Regal für schlappe 1,90 €.
Ansonsten steht ja wohl außer Frage, daß die CryEngine zu den besten weltweit gehört. Schon mal Crysis gespielt? Welche Engine verwendet das wohl?

Ob es nun die Engine der Wahl für ein mmo ist, daß steht wieder auf einen anderen Blatt. Aber ich glaube nicht, daß du in der Lage bist, daß zu beurteilen. Falls doch, dann würde mich mal interessieren, was du so an Programmierkenntnissen hervor zu bringen hast. Ein bisschen was scheint es ja zu sein, denn immerhin scheinst du ja zu wissen, daß das Spiel schlecht designed ist.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja! Geldgründe! Denn die Erschaffer lassen sich das verwenden ihrer Engine teuer bezahlen. Die steht nicht irgendwo bei Lidl im Regal für schlappe 1,90 €.
> Ansonsten steht ja wohl außer Frage, daß die CryEngine zu den besten weltweit gehört. Schon mal Crysis gespielt? Welche Engine verwendet das wohl?
> 
> Ob es nun die Engine der Wahl für ein mmo ist, daß steht wieder auf einen anderen Blatt. Aber ich glaube nicht, daß du in der Lage bist, daß zu beurteilen. Falls doch, dann würde mich mal interessieren, was du so an Programmierkenntnissen hervor zu bringen hast. Ein bisschen was scheint es ja zu sein, denn immerhin scheinst du ja zu wissen, daß das Spiel schlecht designed ist.




absolut, die technik ist die teuerste und aufwendigste die es gibt. da kann nicht jeder spielehersteller mitspielen...


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Nee, die Level stimmen ALLE. Denn das Empfinden wo es ausartet und zum Grinder wird ist subjektiv.



subjektiv = gefühl
also eine gefühlte "questdichte" lol

sorry, entweder ich habe die quests oder ich habe sie nicht. da ist mal gar nichts subjektiv.
da ich nur queste, kann ich sagen das bis dato ich mehr als genug quests habe, im gegansatz zur der behauptung es gibt keine.

ich glaube 80% von denen die meinen man muß grinden, labern nur um zu labern und 10% labern den anderen nur nach ohne
eigene erfahrung und die restlichen 10% sind zu doof die questgeber zu erkennen oder zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das kann ja natürlich ab level 42 anders sein, da hab ich noch keine erfahrung...


----------



## Stancer (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> es kommt nicht von irgendwoher das jeden tag der großteil der leute im /3 channel nach grindgrp suchen!
> wer hier erzählt aion sei kein asia grinder, der ist echt blind und hat noch nie was anderes gespielt.
> mist, ich wollt ja erst in 2-3 monaten wieder was schreiben, sry
> 
> ...



Da du das Wort ja so gerne benutzt : Definiere mir mal was ein "Asia-Grinder" ist und sage mir dann auch bitte was das westliche Äquivalent zu diesem Wort ist ! (US-Grinder? HacknSlay? )


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> es kommt nicht von irgendwoher das jeden tag der großteil der leute im /3 channel nach grindgrp suchen!
> wer hier erzählt aion sei kein asia grinder, der ist echt blind und hat noch nie was anderes gespielt.



Wenn du bist jetzt noch nicht gemerkt hast, dass man durch grinden schneller levelt, das ist auch ne Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ein XXXXtes mal
Aion ist ein halber grinder, so alle zufrieden?
Man kommt durch STUPIDES grinden schneller hoch, aber mit questen schaffste auch deine LvL, jedenfalls darfst du halt nicht Quests auslassen, und darfst auch nicht sterben sonst geht EP und erst recht Kinah in mass weg :-)


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

Also das man immer genug Quests hat und nicht Grinden muss stimmt natürlich das kann man nicht abstreiten. In Beluslan z.B. kann man 200x die Quest machen wo man 24 Mücken und 17 Baumstümpfe jedesmal verhauen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeakros (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mein Abo nun nicht verlängert.
Ein Hauptgrund ist :

Es reißt mich einfach nicht mit.

Das fängt beim Gegnerdesign an, geht über stupide, uninspirierte Quests weiter, setzt sich über die praktisch nicht vorhandene Storyline fort und endet praktisch bei der kaum vorhandenen Motivation zum twinken. Letztes besonders dadurch, daß es , pro Fraktion, nur ein Startgebiet gibt.

Wie auch immer. Aion ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber einfach nichts für mich.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Also das man immer genug Quests hat und nicht Grinden muss stimmt natürlich das kann man nicht abstreiten. In Beluslan z.B. kann man 200x die Quest machen wo man 24 Mücken und 17 Baumstümpfe jedesmal verhauen muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, intelligentes Questdesign soweit das Auge reicht, hehe.

Herausforderung und Anspruch pur.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ein XXXXtes mal
> Aion ist ein halber grinder, so alle zufrieden?
> Man kommt durch STUPIDES grinden schneller hoch, aber mit questen schaffste auch deine LvL...



und das ist auch der einzige grund warum ncsoft gesagt hat: jawohl wir erhöhen die xp für einige quests...
und sie erhöhen nicht die xp weil es zu wenige quests gibt...

btw. schon erstaunlich wie simple die gamer in der mehrheit strukturiert ist... es reicht einfach wie es wow macht:
kille 20 wölfe, dann kille 20 oberwölfe - besorge 20 wolfszähne - besorge 20 wolfsfelle - besorge 20 ober-wolfszähne -
und zum schluß muß man den wolfboss-fiesling killen...

da nur jeder zweite wolf was droppt, habe ich genug zu tuen. da ja alles in einer questserie eingebunden ist es auch kein grinden,
sondern smarter durchdachter handlungsstrang der die nebenstory dramatisch und einzigartig pusht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> und das ist auch der einzige grund warum ncsoft gesagt hat: jawohl wir erhöhen die xp für einige quests...
> und sie erhöhen nicht die xp weil es zu wenige quests gibt...
> 
> btw. schon erstaunlich wie simple die gamer in der mehrheit strukturiert ist... es reicht einfach wie es wow macht:
> ...



Nein die Erhöhen die Q XP weil jeder immer die Qs auslässt die 1 lvl unter ihn sind, ist so bleibt so, naja ich grinde weiter, 
trotzdem gehts ohne Grinden habs immerhin bis 35 ohne Grinden, bis ich entdeckt habe das ich Eliten mehr als leicht schaffe und schonmal für mein Equip sorgen kann in Nebelmähnendorf :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> und das ist auch der einzige grund warum ncsoft gesagt hat: jawohl wir erhöhen die xp für einige quests...
> und sie erhöhen nicht die xp weil es zu wenige quests gibt...
> 
> btw. schon erstaunlich wie simple die gamer in der mehrheit strukturiert ist... es reicht einfach wie es wow macht:
> ...



Naja immerhin halten solche kleinen Minigeschichten den Spieler länger bei der Stange als einfach zielloses Draufeinschlagen. Es Levelt sich halt angenehmer wenn man meint man hat sein Ziel erreicht, auch wenn es sozusagen nur ein kleines ist und noch viele folgen.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Nein die Erhöhen die Q XP weil jeder immer die Qs auslässt die 1 lvl unter ihn sind, ist so bleibt so, naja ich grinde weiter,
> trotzdem gehts ohne Grinden habs immerhin bis 35 ohne Grinden, bis ich entdeckt habe das ich Eliten mehr als leicht schaffe und schonmal für mein Equip sorgen kann in Nebelmähnendorf :-)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich habe die Quests zum Teil dann schon gemacht wenn sie rot waren, einfach weil sonst nichts da war.
Und ja die Mist Mane Quests sind ganz hervorragend. Kille 600 Elite für 5 Rüstungsteile. Natürlich dropt jeder immer nur ein Teil, also muss man in einer 6er Gruppe nur 3600 Mobs killen. Na wenn das nicht grinden in Reinform ist.. Aber zumindest ist die Rüstung in dem Levelbereich ganz ok.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> btw. schon erstaunlich wie simple die gamer in der mehrheit strukturiert ist... es reicht einfach wie es wow macht:
> kille 20 wölfe, dann kille 20 oberwölfe - besorge 20 wolfszähne - besorge 20 wolfsfelle - besorge 20 ober-wolfszähne -
> und zum schluß muß man den wolfboss-fiesling killen...



Das klingt zwar ähnlich, ist aber gefühlt ganz anderst von der Motivation her als der Aion-Ansatz. Davon mal abgesehen das die Q´s erheblich mehr XP zum Levelfortschritt beitragen.

Mich motiviert das "Verfahren" wesentlich mehr als das Aion-System, soweit man überhaupt von Motivation beim Leveln sprechen kann.


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

ich meine über was reden wir hier?
es sind nunmal fakten das es nicht ausreichend "einmalige" quests gibt, beschreibe ich jetzt mal so.
stattdessen hat man die möglichkeit sehr viele quests immer und immer wieder zu wiederholen, bis zu 100x.
mal abgesehen von den ganz vielen quests die nur als questfortschritt dienen und nichtmal 1 xp geben.
ich erkenne seitens spielehersteller leider keine besondere mühe dadrinn.
sie hatten lange genug die betaphase, und was ist bei rausgekommen?
schlammpige übersetzungen, grobe fehler in der spielmechanik.
die chars sehen aus als hätte man sie irgendwo ausgeschnitten und sie in die spielewelt reingeklebt.
wenn ich sowas sehe, kann ich echt auf die eigentlich tolle cryengine verzichten in einem mmo.
bist du in einer allianz, kannst du als toter allianzleiter weder die krone weiterreichen noch die allianz verlassen, noch spieler einladen.
sehr praktisch wenn man grad bei den asmos unterwegs ist.
das war jetzt mal ein kleines beispiel.
zu den fakten gehört auch das der großteil der aion spieler ex wow'ler sind oder welche die noch immer aktiv spielen.
wie lange glaubt ihr, lassen sich diese spieler mit aion zufrieden stellen?
genau, nicht lange.
und wenn dieser besagte großteil erstmal wieder weg ist, was bleibt?
richtig, der hartgesottene minimale rest.
ich möchte die aion gutsprecher echt verstehen, also helft mir bitte wenn ihr mögt.
was genau ist so toll an aion?


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> was genau ist so toll an aion?




..dass es nicht so schnell zur Gehirnerweichung beiträgt wie übermässiger WoW Konsum.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Naja immerhin halten solche kleinen Minigeschichten den Spieler länger bei der Stange als einfach zielloses Draufeinschlagen. Es Levelt sich halt angenehmer wenn man meint man hat sein Ziel erreicht, auch wenn es sozusagen nur ein kleines ist und noch viele folgen.




Genau so ist es. Psychologisch gesehen befindet man sich im Quest-Fluß, in einer überschaubaren Entwicklung die man zu Ende treibt.


Bei Aion: Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B. Und dann? Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B. Und dann? Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B. Und dann? Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B. -> x200

Haste permanent das Gefühl auf der Stelle zu stehen. Alternative: stupide ständig Mobse killen.


Da bekommt man doch richtig Lust.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Naja immerhin halten solche kleinen Minigeschichten den Spieler länger bei der Stange als einfach zielloses Draufeinschlagen. Es Levelt sich halt angenehmer wenn man meint man hat sein Ziel erreicht, auch wenn es sozusagen nur ein kleines ist und noch viele folgen.





absolut, da gebe ich dir recht und ich mag das auch lieber im quest eingebunden. nichts desto trotz gibt es keinen unterschied
zwischen grinden und questen.

*ich sag euch was die probs einiger leute hier ist....*
sie wollen schnell nach oben kommen und nutzen den weg der es am schnellsten ermöglicht. es turnt einfach viele an
schneller die goilen epics zu haben als andere. da es anscheinend wirklich schneller geht mit dem "grinden" gehen viele diesen weg.

ich für meinen teil habe darauf keinen bock mehr... ich ziehe mir in ruhe die quests rein, pflücke die doofen blumen und 
gehe die sache entspannt an... aus der erfahrung mit wow habe ich festgestellt, das es nicht mehr reizvoll ist, immer und überall der erste, der beste,
etc. sein zu (müssen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw. das ist auch der unterschied mit welcher gruppe man in einer instanz ist. (jeder kann sich vorstellen was ich meine)


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Nee, gerade die Grinder sind die Level-Freaks.


Ich habe lieber ein nettes "Entertainment" durch viele kleine Quest-Serien mit Storys die sich entwickeln, das kann dann auch nen Monat länger dauern mit dem Endlevel.

Es geht um Spass am Spiel.


Derjenige, welcher nur ins Endgame durchrushen will, der grindet auch.

Derjenige, welcher Herausforderung, Entertainment und Spielspass sucht, der grindet nicht.


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> ..dass es nicht so schnell zur Gehirnerweichung beiträgt wie übermässiger WoW Konsum.


tut mir leid, das reicht mir nicht und die aussage ist irgendwie, nunja, doof.


----------



## Roy1971 (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Du sollst mit der Quest XP pro Level herkommen hab ich gesagt. Und nicht von 30-38 sondern bitte für jedes Level getrennt. Dann könntest du eventuell mal deine nichtssagende Behauptung etwas stärken, dass die Quest Xp pro Level locker ausreicht.
> Aber das war wohl nix. Ausser hohlen Phrasen dreschen kommt bei dir nix. Ist ja auch relativ schwierig.
> 
> Na, wieviel XP gibt denn deine Suchmaske für die einzelnen Level zwischen 30 und 38? Bekommst du das auf Anhieb hin? Oder musst du die Ergebnisse noch hinrechnenen?
> ...



Ich sag ja, zu dumm den Levelbereich selber einzutragen. Gib z.B. Level 30 ein und du bekommst alle 30er Qeusts angezeigt. Tja, und wenn du magst, kannst ja selbst mal nachrechnen.... Und im Gegensatz zu Dir, hab ich wenigstens Argumente und kein dummes dahergefasel...


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Nee, gerade die Grinder sind die Level-Freaks.
> 
> 
> Ich habe lieber ein nettes "Entertainment" durch viele kleine Quest-Serien mit Storys die sich entwickeln, das kann dann auch nen Monat länger dauern mit dem Endlevel.
> ...





jau da ist wow ja richtig goil... da paßt die story und das leveln macht richtig laune...
zur not habe ich ja noch den questhelper der findet auch alle hasen und auch die bösen bären..


ich hol doch kein spiel um zu leveln... ich gehe davon aus, das ein mmo mich mindestens 1-2 jahre beschäftigt.
abogebühren um zu leveln? da gibts andere games die mich motivieren.

ich will mmo pvp feeling haben. das leveln ist für mich einfach ein doofes übel. aion sieht für mich aber nach gutem pvp-feeling aus.
deswegen mühe ich mich durchs leveln....

wer goil leveln will mit goiler story und hammerharter durchdachter storys soll doch hdro spielen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeakros (21. Oktober 2009)

> Bei Aion: Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B. Und dann? Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B. Und dann? Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B. Und dann? Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B. -> x200
> 
> Haste permanent das Gefühl auf der Stelle zu stehen. Alternative: stupide ständig Mobse killen.



Das ist es eben auch, was mich davon abhält, noch weiter zu leveln. Es motiviert einfach nicht weiter zu machen, ich kann langsam keine Mumu Farm mehr sehen.


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich will mmo pvp feeling haben. das leveln ist für mich einfach ein doofes übel. aion sieht für mich aber nach gutem pvp-feeling aus.
> deswegen mühe ich mich durchs leveln....


na dann guck dir mal auf youtube die langweiligen pvp feeling videos an *schnarch* 
es ist einfach ein geiles gefühl recht zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, zu dumm den Levelbereich selber einzutragen. Gib z.B. Level 30 ein und du bekommst alle 30er Qeusts angezeigt. Tja, und wenn du magst, kannst ja selbst mal nachrechnen.... Und im Gegensatz zu Dir, hab ich wenigstens Argumente und kein dummes dahergefasel...




Jaja, wenn du dann fertig bist mit Fuss aufstampfen dann rechne die Quest XP pro level zusammen und strafe uns hier alle Lügen. Bis dahin lass dich mal nicht so gehen und spiel den Beleidigten. Freu dich doch über dein tolles Quest Game. Siehst du ich kann auch richtig nett sein und nenne dich diesmal gar nicht Fanboy, obwohl du es bei diesem Post definitiv wieder verdient hättest.
Viel Spass beim hinrechnen.. aber schummel bitte nicht so offensichtlich..


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> na dann guck dir mal auf youtube die langweiligen pvp feeling videos an *schnarch*
> es ist einfach ein geiles gefühl recht zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9LPPwGV_YU

Wieso? Sieht doch sehr nais aus


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

es ist die ganze zeit das gleiche, das ganze video über...
wasn daran n1?


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> jau da ist wow ja richtig goil... da paßt die story und das leveln macht richtig laune...
> zur not habe ich ja noch den questhelper der findet auch alle hasen und auch die bösen bären..
> 
> 
> ...




Ja leveln ist ein notwendiges Übel. ABER wenn das schon sein muss, dann doch möglichst unterhaltend, als stupides durchqäulen, weil der Entwickler sich keine Mühe gibt.

Anderer seits hab ich zu WoW-Zeiten gerne mal getwinkt und war nach nem Jahr Endcontent gerührt mal wieder in die Atmosphäre des Eschentals einzutauchen. Erinnerungen an erste PvP-Erfahrungen wurden wach usw. Oder Schlingendorntal usw.

Das ging mir in Aion komplett ab, berührte mich nicht die Bohne.

Von mir aus sollen sie, bevor sie so ein langweiliges leveln kreieren, das Leveln komplett weg lassen. Ja, direkt Endgame. Warum auch nicht.


Und zum PvP: vergiss es. Ein "PvP-Game" wo´s DMG-Debuffs fürs bewegen usw gibt. Lacher pur. Guck Dir die Videos an. Zergs sehen aus wie Standfussball, hehe.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> na dann guck dir mal auf youtube die langweiligen pvp feeling videos an *schnarch*
> es ist einfach ein geiles gefühl recht zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe, schlafen einem die Füsse bei ein.

Genauso siehts aus.


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal zum Quest/Grind Faktor ne Grafik aus dem Elitepvpers Forum ...

Ob das nun genau so stimmt unterschreib ich nicht aber es kommt mir bisher durchaus realistisch vor.

Quelle: http://www.buffed.de/forum/aion-guide...aion-guide.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> es ist die ganze zeit das gleiche, das ganze video über...
> wasn daran n1?




Keine Ahnung was du von PvP erwartest, aber mehr als dass Spielergruppen sich gegenseitig auf die Rübe hauen wirst du in keinem PvP Game finden.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Und zum PvP: vergiss es. Ein "PvP-Game" wo´s DMG-Debuffs fürs bewegen usw gibt. Lacher pur. Guck Dir die Videos an. Zergs sehen aus wie Standfussball, hehe.




Es gibt sogar noch mehr. Es gibt noch Evade Buffs und Damage Buffs durch Bewegung. Ist natürlich für die ganzen Global Cooldown Bewegungslegastheniker schwierig umzusetzen, deshalb ist es aber nicht gleich schlecht. AoC hatte ja das gleiche, das hast du doch auch lange gespielt, gelle?


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> na dann guck dir mal auf youtube die langweiligen pvp feeling videos an *schnarch*
> es ist einfach ein geiles gefühl recht zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn ich mir die vids anschaue, überkommt mich auch das gefühl das ich recht habe... einfach goil wie aion das löst.

und dein pvp-wow endcontent ist mal nun wirklich nur was für freunde, die gepflegte rundenbasierte
fights wünschen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Quest/Grind Faktor ne Grafik aus dem Elitepvpers Forum ...
> 
> Ob das nun genau so stimmt unterschreib ich nicht aber es kommt mir bisher durchaus realistisch vor.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.buffed.de/forum/aion-guide...aion-guide.html



Ist das nicht nur für die koreanische Version?


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Quest/Grind Faktor ne Grafik aus dem Elitepvpers Forum ...
> 
> Ob das nun genau so stimmt unterschreib ich nicht aber es kommt mir bisher durchaus realistisch vor.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.buffed.de/forum/aion-guide...aion-guide.html



die grafik hat leider den bescheidenden fehler, daß sie nicht die xp berechnet die ich bekomme, wenn ich 
entsprechende mobs der quest "getilgt" habe...

die grafik sagt soviel aus wie das wetter von morgen in china...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

na wenns euch so spass macht, grindet und hackt euch die köpfe jeden tag aufs neue ab in immer ein und der selben gegend.
und für sowas bezahlt ihr sogar noch freiwillig geld.
alle achtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar noch mehr. Es gibt noch Evade Buffs und Damage Buffs durch Bewegung. Ist natürlich für die ganzen Global Cooldown Bewegungslegastheniker schwierig umzusetzen, deshalb ist es aber nicht gleich schlecht. AoC hatte ja das gleiche, das hast du doch auch lange gespielt, gelle?



Bei 2 von 3 Moves bekommste DMG Debuff. Was willste im Zerg mit Evasion oder Deff um dafür DMG zu opfern, Du Experte.

Ergo: bewegt sich keiner. Für Dich mag das PvP sein, für nen PvPler ist das nen Lacher, mehr nicht.

Vielleicht laufen demnächst alle im Kreis hinter einander her, um die +DMG-Moves zu nutzen, ja dann wirds richtig dynamisch, hihi.

Würde mich gar ned wundern wenn Dir das als ersten einfällt, hähä.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> na wenns euch so spass macht, grindet und hackt euch die köpfe jeden tag aufs neue ab in immer ein und der selben gegend.
> und für sowas bezahlt ihr sogar noch freiwillig geld.
> alle achtung
> 
> ...




ich sehe mal diesen thread eher als lustige internet-anekdote und nicht als ernsthafte diskussionsplattform.
du scheinst ja sogar geld auszugeben für wow-addons wo du sogar für content zahlst den es schon mal gab.
(das neueste addon ist ja nur eine aufbereitung der alten welt). 

wer dafür freiwillig zahlt, bei denen weinen sogar die zwiebeln...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ergo: bewegt sich keiner. Für Dich mag das PvP sein, für nen PvPler ist das nen Lacher, mehr nicht.




was ist denn ein goiles pvp-spiel? ernsthafte frage jetzt!


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich sehe mal diesen thread eher als lustige internet-anekdote und nicht als ernsthafte diskussionsplattform.
> du scheinst ja sogar geld auszugeben für wow-addons wo du sogar für content zahlst den es schon mal gab.
> (das neueste addon ist ja nur eine aufbereitung der alten welt).
> 
> ...


wasn held du doch bist...
ich sag ja, bleib bei deinem ach so tollen aion, länger als 3 monate wirste eh nicht spielen.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> wasn held du doch bist...
> ich sag ja, bleib bei deinem ach so tollen aion, länger als 3 monate wirste eh nicht spielen.




jetzt mach mal nicht schlapp... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> was ist denn ein goiles pvp-spiel? ernsthafte frage jetzt!



Für mich BF2 oder CoD4 im Infanterie only Modus. Haben alle die selben Epics nach kurzer Zeit, da zählt Spielintelligenz und Skill mehr als Zeiteinsatz. Aber das wird zu OT.

Deswegen BTT.


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> die grafik hat leider den bescheidenden fehler, daß sie nicht die xp berechnet die ich bekomme, wenn ich
> entsprechende mobs der quest "getilgt" habe...
> 
> die grafik sagt soviel aus wie das wetter von morgen in china...
> ...



Ist schon klar. Da wird nur die xp angezeigt die man als Belohnung beim abschliessen bekommt. Dennoch ist sie nicht gänzlich falsch, wenn du lvl 44 bist und sagst du bekommst die gesammte xp nur durch Mob prügeln, was sollen das denn für Quests sein? Sammle 800.000 Sprigg Häute?

Dazu das das aus der koreanischen Version stammt.. ich dachte wir haben die gleiche, nur auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Für mich BF2 oder CoD4 im Infanterie only Modus. Haben alle die selben Epics nach kurzer Zeit, da zählt Spielintelligenz und Skill mehr als Zeiteinsatz.



aber wieso bist du dann immer in aion-forum?


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> jetzt mach mal nicht schlapp...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja ich frag mich grad wieso du hier schreibst und um diese uhrzeit nicht das tolle aion spielst.
ich bin grad zb eingeloggt und bin bei meiner frau auf follow.
aber was ist mit dir, nix los in aion?


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Ist schon klar. Da wird nur die xp angezeigt die man als Belohnung beim abschliessen bekommt. Dennoch ist sie nicht gänzlich falsch, wenn du lvl 44 bist und sagst du bekommst die gesammte xp nur durch Mob prügeln, was sollen das denn für Quests sein? Sammle 800.000 Sprigg Häute?
> 
> Dazu das das aus der koreanischen Version stammt.. ich dachte wir haben die gleiche, nur auf deutsch
> 
> ...



ja aber dann kannst du doch jede grafik verfälschen. nehmen wir wow zum vergleich. mag doch sein, das der abschluß hohe xp in wow bringen
aber die mobs selber weniger... dann würde wow super darstehen... obwohl es gar nicht gesagt ist.

wenn, dann muß man auch das ergebnis bis zum questende darstellen um eine korrekte aussage zu machen.
denn im gegensatz zu einigen anderen läuft das leveln mit den quests bei mir absolut prima. 
auch habe ich nicht das gefühl das ich zeitlich lange leveln mußte um auf level 33 zu kommen.
ich finde es geht sogar flotter als in wow...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> naja ich frag mich grad wieso du hier schreibst und um diese uhrzeit nicht das tolle aion spielst.
> ich bin grad zb eingeloggt und bin bei meiner frau auf follow.
> aber was ist mit dir, nix los in aion?



ja das du auf follow bei deiner frau bist und nebenbei die forenbeträge schreiben kannst, zeigt mir, das du wow spielst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Bei 2 von 3 Moves bekommste DMG Debuff. Was willste im Zerg mit Evasion oder Deff um dafür DMG zu opfern, Du Experte.
> 
> Ergo: bewegt sich keiner. Für Dich mag das PvP sein, für nen PvPler ist das nen Lacher, mehr nicht.
> 
> ...




Keine Ahung was du bisher für PvP gespielt hast.. ich ahne Schlimmes.. aber die DMG Debuffs sind genauso wie die Buffs eher nebensächlich und bestenfalls ein nettes Gimick. Spieler, die sich nicht bewegen im PvP sind einfach nur ganz schnell tot, mehr nicht.
Deswegen werden sich die Spieler einfach bewegen. Und zwar weg von den Melees und OOR von Castern und Rangern.
Richtige PvPler können die relativ geringe Nützlichkeit der Buffs einschätzen. Da stellt sich dann die Frage wieso nicht du?


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ja aber dann kannst du doch jede grafik verfälschen. nehmen wir wow zum vergleich. mag doch sein, das der abschluß hohe xp in wow bringen
> aber die mobs selber weniger... dann würde wow super darstehen... obwohl es gar nicht gesagt ist.
> 
> wenn, dann muß man auch das ergebnis bis zum questende darstellen um eine korrekte aussage zu machen.
> ...


er findet es geht sogar flotter als in wow.
alles klar, zu dir schreib ich echt nix mehr denn du machst jetzt mal voll den komischen eindruck auf mich, sry.
deas ists mir nicht wert xD


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> wasn held du doch bist...
> ich sag ja, bleib bei deinem ach so tollen aion, länger als 3 monate wirste eh nicht spielen.


Damit wäre dass doch geklärt er bleibt bei aion du kannst dich zu deinem endcontent grind aka WoW wegmachen.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> aber wieso bist du dann immer in aion-forum?




Um meine wertvoll reichhaltige Erfahrung einfliessen zu lassen? Um zu helfen das Spiel zu dem zu machen was es sein sollte? Vielleicht reativiere ich meinen Account irgendwann und möchte als User Spass haben?!?


Aber bis dato muss noch einiges passieren.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Um meine wertvoll reichhaltige Erfahrung einfliessen zu lassen? Um zu helfen das Spiel zu dem zu machen was es sein sollte? Vielleicht reativiere ich meinen Account irgendwann und möchte als User Spass haben?!?
> 
> 
> Aber bis dato muss noch einiges passieren.




also ich würde mich freuen, wenn du deine reichhaltige erfahrung mit uns teilst...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Aber bis dato muss noch einiges passieren.



Na dann bis zum nächsten patch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Für mich BF2 oder CoD4 im Infanterie only Modus. Haben alle die selben Epics nach kurzer Zeit, da zählt Spielintelligenz und Skill mehr als Zeiteinsatz. Aber das wird zu OT.
> 
> Deswegen BTT.




Ja richtig. Sniper.. Haedshot. Grandioses PvP. Und die Klassen unterscheiden sich dort auch so sehr. Aber gut erkannt ist wirklich OT. Weils kein PvP ist, sondern ein Shooter. Ich spreche ja beim Badminton oder Fussball auch nicht von PvP nur weil ich da gegen andere menschliche Spieler spiele und nicht gegen einen Computer. PvP ist eine Abgrenzung zum PvE in MMORPGs jtlyk


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> also ich würde mich freuen, wenn du deine reichhaltige erfahrung mit uns teilst...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der war nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ja richtig. Sniper.. Haedshot. Grandioses PvP. Und die Klassen unterscheiden sich dort auch so sehr. Aber gut erkannt ist wirklich OT. Weils kein PvP ist, sondern ein Shooter. Ich spreche ja beim Badminton oder Fussball auch nicht von PvP nur weil ich da gegen andere menschliche Spieler spiele und nicht gegen einen Computer. PvP ist eine Abgrenzung zum PvE in MMORPGs jtlyk



aber vielleicht kann ja armin noch was rüber retten aus der egoshooter szene zu aion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ja richtig. Sniper.. Haedshot. Grandioses PvP. Und die Klassen unterscheiden sich dort auch so sehr. Aber gut erkannt ist wirklich OT. Weils kein PvP ist, sondern ein Shooter. Ich spreche ja beim Badminton oder Fussball auch nicht von PvP nur weil ich da gegen andere menschliche Spieler spiele und nicht gegen einen Computer. PvP ist eine Abgrenzung zum PvE in MMORPGs jtlyk



PvP steht für Player vs Player ... 
Shooter steht einfach für Gleichgewicht zwischen Ausrüstung und Level beider Fraktionen, was in MMORPG´s meisst nicht vorkommt.

*edit*
Kernaussage vergessen, wer richtiges und faires PvP will spielt Shooter , der Rest begnügt sich mit dem Gegenteil in MMO´s..


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Freunde, bleibt bitte OnTopic.


Es ging darum warum Aion so schlecht ist wie´s ist und warum die 4 Hanseln mit noch aktivem Account lieber zur Prime Time hier posten anstatt zu zocken.


Danke.


Weitere Meinungen zur als PvPvE Game getarnten Grind-Misere?


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Freunde, bleibt bitte OnTopic.
> 
> 
> Es ging darum warum Aion so schlecht ist wie´s ist und warum die 4 Hanseln mit noch aktivem Account lieber zur Prime Time hier posten anstatt zu zocken.
> ...



Weil im Forum rumflamen mehr Spass macht als grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Freunde, bleibt bitte OnTopic.
> 
> 
> Es ging darum warum Aion so schlecht ist wie´s ist und warum die 4 Hanseln mit noch aktivem Account lieber zur Prime Time hier posten anstatt zu zocken.
> ...




Wir waren doch beim Thema. Oder ist es nur dann on topic, wenn Leute deinen grenzdebilen Posts zustimmen? Brain plz


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Freunde, bleibt bitte OnTopic.
> 
> 
> Es ging darum warum Aion so schlecht ist wie´s ist und warum die 4 Hanseln mit noch aktivem Account lieber zur Prime Time hier posten anstatt zu zocken.
> ...




armin? um wieviel uhr greift eigentlich bei dir die internet-kindersicherung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> armin? um wieviel uhr greift eigentlich bei dir die internet-kindersicherung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also, du unterhälst mich heut abend köstlich xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> PvP steht für Player vs Player ...
> Shooter steht einfach für Gleichgewicht zwischen Ausrüstung und Level beider Fraktionen, was in MMORPG´s meisst nicht vorkommt.
> 
> *edit*
> Kernaussage vergessen, wer richtiges und faires PvP will spielt Shooter , der Rest begnügt sich mit dem Gegenteil in MMO´s..



Da spiel ich aber lieber Fussball, das wahre PvP aufem Platz. In Shootern ist man zu sehr von Ping und eigener Hardware abhängig, da ist das Gleichgewicht nicht so besonders gross.

Wem PvP in einem MMORPG zu schwierig ist, der spielt eben Shooter. Da muss er weniger beachten und kann dort auch eher solo sein Ding durchziehen, in den Matsch hocken und campen, was in MMORPGs relativ schwierig ist, weil dort durch Heilung und CC Solo Spieler relativ chancenlos sind.


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Da spiel ich aber lieber Fussball, das wahre PvP aufem Platz. In Shootern ist man zu sehr von Ping und eigener Hardware abhängig, da ist das Gleichgewicht nicht so besonders gross.
> 
> Wem PvP in einem MMORPG zu schwierig ist, der spielt eben Shooter. Da muss er weniger beachten und kann dort auch eher solo sein Ding durchziehen, in den Matsch hocken und campen, was in MMORPGs relativ schwierig ist, weil dort durch Heilung und CC Solo Spieler relativ chancenlos sind.



Ansichtssache ... In nem MMO drückt man zur richtigen Zeit den richtigen Knopf, in nem Shooter auch, nur schneller ...


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> ...solo sein Ding durchziehen, in den Matsch hocken und campen, was in MMORPGs relativ schwierig ist, weil dort durch Heilung und CC Solo Spieler relativ chancenlos sind.



Das ist Quatsch.

Ich hab mit meinem Rogue immer im WSG den Horde-FH becampt und dann Deine Blutelf-Pala-Chars geflext. Und das durchaus erfolgreich, möchte ich in meiner Bescheidenheit einmal so sagen. Gut, das war aber noch vor WotLK, hihi.

Und wenn´s da regnete war da auch Matsch. Viel Matsch.

Und nun?


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch.
> 
> Ich hab mit meinem Rogue immer im WSG den Horde-FH becampt und dann Deine Blutelf-Pala-Chars geflext. Und das durchaus erfolgreich, möchte ich in meiner Bescheidenheit einmal so sagen. Gut, das war aber noch vor WotLK, hihi.
> 
> ...



wenn du einen schurken in wow spielst, dann mußt du doch zugeben, 
das man gerade beim schurken schön erkennt, wie rundenbasiert das wow-pvp ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Ansichtssache ... In nem MMO drückt man zur richtigen Zeit den richtigen Knopf, in nem Shooter auch, nur schneller ...




Ne in nem Shooter muss ich lediglich wissen was die anderen für ne Waffe haben. Das wars mit dem Wissen. Der Rest ist gemeinsames Bewegen und Trigger drücken. In einem MMORPG muss ich sofort alle Klassen erkennen, die involviert sind und muss wissen was diesen Klassen für Skills zur Verfügung stehen. Ausser Knöpfe drücken für Schaden kommen dort noch Heilung und CC ins Spiel, die damit insgesamt wesentlich mehr taktische Tiefe bringen als ein Shooter. BAM. Headshot als Solo Player irgendwo aus dem nirgendwo. Grandioses PvP /gähn


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch.
> 
> Ich hab mit meinem Rogue immer im WSG den Horde-FH becampt und dann Deine Blutelf-Pala-Chars geflext. Und das durchaus erfolgreich, möchte ich in meiner Bescheidenheit einmal so sagen. Gut, das war aber noch vor WotLK, hihi.
> 
> ...




Bitte verwende nie mehr den Begriff PvP in Zusammenhang mit WoW, sonst werde ich missmutig und das wollen wir beide nicht, oder?


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Bitte verwende nie mehr den Begriff PvP in Zusammenhang mit WoW, sonst werde ich missmutig und das wollen wir beide nicht, oder?



Als ob mich Deine emotionale Verfassung, welche auch immer, schon jemals gejuckt hätte.

PvP & WoW


----------



## Karbal (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> naja ich frag mich grad wieso du hier schreibst und um diese uhrzeit nicht das tolle aion spielst.
> ich bin grad zb eingeloggt und bin bei meiner frau auf follow.
> aber was ist mit dir, nix los in aion?



Muss schon sehr anspruchvoll sein dein spiel in dem man wohl afk sticked durch den "content" rauschst.
Es soll halt Leute geben die lust haben gegen menschliche Gegner lieber zu spielen als gegen ein vorhersehbares Script.
Ich hoffe ich zerstöre mit dieser Aussage nicht dein Weltbild. 
Habe selber mal WoW für ca. 1 Jahr gespielt (mit BC angefangen und Black Temple gecleart wo es noch nicht genervt war)
Für mich verliefen die Kämpfe dort in meinen Augen immer gleich sofern nicht einer einen groben Fehler gemacht hat.


Ich finde Aion gute da es nicht so statisch ist wie andere PvP und nicht alles nur auf Instants beruht.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Als ob mich Deine emotionale Verfassung, welche auch immer, schon jemals gejuckt hätte.
> 
> PvP & WoW



Zumindest bestätigst du damit eindrucksvoll dein einfaches Gemüt. So jemand hat bestimmt auch an einem rundenbasierten PvP System spass bei dem er gezwungen ist täglich online zu sein um Ruf zu farmen. Hast du viel Ruf gehabt? Und warst du auch ganz high high im Arena Ranking? Geschnallt? 

WoW nix PvP (eventuell hilft es ja weniger Wörter zu benutzen)


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

@ Kicks 

Hat einfach keinen Sinn da weiter zu diskutieren, für mich ist MMO PvP unfair und nicht so besonders Taktisch wie Du es hier immer versuchst darzustellen. 

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen, gerade in dem heiss geliebten Aion ist PvP noch stumpfsinniger als in anderen MMO´s weil das Spiel im Abyss oder durch die Risse einfach drauf ausgelegt ist , das die grössere Gruppe alles überrennt mit all den Heal,CC´s gähnkotz....


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Karbal schrieb:


> Ich finde Aion gute da es nicht so statisch ist wie andere PvP und nicht alles nur auf Instants beruht.




Aber Karbal, überleg doch mal was Du schreibst. Instants sorgen doch eher für Dynamik als alles andere. Alles was Zeit braucht zum casten usw. verbunden mit stehen bleiben +verbunden mit Debuffs fürs bewegen, welche Aion hat, sorgen erst Recht für statisches PvP.

Und genauso ists in Aion, guck Dir die Videos an.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen, gerade in dem heiss geliebten Aion ist PvP noch stumpfsinniger als in anderen MMO´s weil das Spiel im Abyss oder durch die Risse einfach drauf ausgelegt ist , das die grössere Gruppe alles überrennt mit all den Heal,CC´s gähnkotz....



Für Risse brauch man ne alli um da überhaupt was zu reißen, da man alleine oder in ner gruppe meist auch ner alli in die arme läuft. Und für den Abyss ist es doch klar dass es vorallem größere Schlachten gibt bei Festungen und es dann natürlich auch viele allianzen sind


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> @ Kicks
> 
> Hat einfach keinen Sinn da weiter zu diskutieren, für mich ist MMO PvP unfair und nicht so besonders Taktisch wie Du es hier immer versuchst darzustellen.
> 
> Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen, gerade in dem heiss geliebten Aion ist PvP noch stumpfsinniger als in anderen MMO´s weil das Spiel im Abyss oder durch die Risse einfach drauf ausgelegt ist , das die grössere Gruppe alles überrennt mit all den Heal,CC´s gähnkotz....




Das ist ja in keinem anderen MMORPG so und auch nicht in irgendeinem Shooter, dass derjenige mit mehr Spielern einfach alles überrennt. Ach ich vergass.. in Shootern wird ja vom Computer immer solange gewartet bis beide Seiten gleich viele Spieler haben und die WoW verseuchte Jugend kennt ja nur das dumpf dröge Arena System aus WoW, das ja so skill lastig ist lolol


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ach ich vergass.. in Shootern wird ja vom Computer immer solange gewartet bis beide Seiten gleich viele Spieler haben ....



Auch Quatsch, mir schwant böses, spielste Konsole???

Gibs zu, evtl verzeihen wir Dir dann.

(eher nicht)


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Das ist ja in keinem anderen MMORPG so und auch nicht in irgendeinem Shooter, dass derjenige mit mehr Spielern einfach alles überrennt. Ach ich vergass.. in Shootern wird ja vom Computer immer solange gewartet bis beide Seiten gleich viele Spieler haben und die WoW verseuchte Jugend kennt ja nur das dumpf dröge Arena System aus WoW, das ja so skill lastig ist lolol



Jop danke das Du mir rechtgibst, dass Aion PvP wirklich son unfaires , skilloses Zerg-PvP ist, bzw der Skill steigt und fällt mit der Anzahl der Gruppenmitglieder.


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

Karbal schrieb:


> Muss schon sehr anspruchvoll sein dein spiel in dem man wohl afk sticked durch den "content" rauschst.
> Es soll halt Leute geben die lust haben gegen menschliche Gegner lieber zu spielen als gegen ein vorhersehbares Script.
> Ich hoffe ich zerstöre mit dieser Aussage nicht dein Weltbild.
> Habe selber mal WoW für ca. 1 Jahr gespielt (mit BC angefangen und Black Temple gecleart wo es noch nicht genervt war)
> ...


du pflaume, sticky in aion rumlaufen war gemeint, aber soweit kannste ja ned denken.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Jop danke das Du mir rechtgibst, dass Aion PvP wirklich son unfaires , skilloses Zerg-PvP ist.



Ironie hat als Wort keine besondere Bedeutung für dich, oder? Richtig spassig wird es erst, wenn man die anderen in Unterzahl beherrscht/vernichtet/wegnatzt. Und das ist mit dem Skill und Klassen System in Aion sehr gut möglich. 

Zum Beispiel in dem Video auf 2 Seiten vorher eindrucksvoll dargestellt. Aber da wirst du nie hinkommen, weil du einfach keinen Drive hast und nicht den nötigen Ehrgeiz Zusammenspiel in einer Gruppe zu perfektionieren. 

Jedem das seine. Deine persönliche Ausrede fürs Versagen hast du dir ja schon bereit gelegt, viel Spass in BF2 (dem einfacheren PvP Spiel), da brauchst du dann nicht so viel zu beachten und kommst auch ohne grosses Zusammenspiel einfach zurecht.


----------



## OldboyX (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Jop danke das Du mir rechtgibst, dass Aion PvP wirklich son unfaires , skilloses Zerg-PvP ist.



In Shootern:

- Mit Maus schneller an bestimmte Stelle am Bildschirm klicken als gegner es tut

und Technik natürlich (kack inet, kack rechner usw. ist man extrem im Nachteil)


in MMOs:

- richtige Taste zur richtigen Zeit drücken
- richtiges level holen
- richtiges equip holen
- richtige skills farmen
- richtige gruppe / gilde / raid (gerade bei mass-pvp sehr wichtig)
- firsthit

und Technik natürlich (kack inet, kack rechner usw. ist man extrem im Nachteil)

Insofern wird es immer einen großen Unterschied geben.

Zum MMO-Paket gehört eben auch das leveln, das farmen und der "social skill" einer guten gruppe oder gilde. Alleine steht man nunmal schnell im Regen und verliert den Spaß. WoW wirkt mit seinem PVP System vielen Faktoren entgegen, da gerade in der Arena folgendes Regelfall ist

- gleiches level
- gleiches equip ( auf besserem rating haben eh alle dieselben sachen)
- gleich große Gruppe 
- selbe skills 
- gleicher startzeitpunkt

Deshalb ist für viele auch die WoW-Arena noch "akzeptables" PVP. Doch selbst dort sind die MMO Elemente unverkennbar und schon durch die Klassenkombos ist man weit entfernt von "fair" im Sinne eines Shooters.

Nun bleibt die Frage, ob man es als "skill" bezeichnen kann, wenn jemand ein höheres level erreicht hat und dann damit gewinnt. Ist reiner Zeiteinsatz eine Leistung? Irgendwie schon, schließlich ist es mehr als gar nicht zu leveln. Nur sehen viele es nicht als beachtenswerte Leistung an und deshalb schon gar nicht als legitim erarbeiteten Vorteil im PVP.
Bei Items hingegen ist man schon toleranter, wenn jemand sich diese verdient hat, dann darf er damit auch einen Vorteil (zumindest einen kleinen) im PVP haben.

Leute die aus der Shooter Ecke kommen, wollen in der Regel gerne "gleiche Bedingungen". Doch die hat man auch im MMO. Schließlich kann jeder schnell hochspielen, wenn er will. Jeder kann sich eine Top-Legion suchen und jeder kann sich die besten Items farmen. Nur ist das für viele zeitlich nicht möglich wegen RL und andere investieren dann entsprechend mehr Zeit und sind besser.


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ironie hat als Wort keine besondere Bedeutung für dich, oder? Richtig spassig wird es erst, wenn man die anderen in Unterzahl beherrscht/vernichtet/wegnatzt. Und das ist mit dem Skill und Klassen System in Aion sehr gut möglich.
> 
> Zum Beispiel in dem Video auf 2 Seiten vorher eindrucksvoll dargestellt. Aber da wirst du nie hinkommen, weil du einfach keinen Drive hast und nicht den nötigen Ehrgeiz Zusammenspiel in einer Gruppe zu perfektionieren.
> 
> Jedem das seine. Deine persönliche Ausrede fürs Versagen hast du dir ja schon bereit gelegt, viel Spass in BF2 (dem einfacheren PvP Spiel), da brauchst du dann nicht so viel zu beachten und kommst auch ohne grosses Zusammenspiel einfach zurecht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Argumente gehen aus und nun wird auf der Persönlichen Ebene zum Angriff geblasen olé...

Spiel du man weiter dein imba PvP in Aion , ich hab keine Lust auf so einem Niveau zu diskutieren ...


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Eventuell noch einmal den Post lesen, da sind genug Argumente. Oder du gibst auch hier auf.. Aber zumindest kanst du dann nicht sagen ich hätte dich gezergt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Leute die aus der Shooter Ecke kommen, wollen in der Regel gerne "gleiche Bedingungen". Doch die hat man auch im MMO. Schließlich kann jeder schnell hochspielen, wenn er will. Jeder kann sich eine Top-Legion suchen und jeder kann sich die besten Items farmen. Nur ist das für viele zeitlich nicht möglich wegen RL und andere investieren dann entsprechend mehr Zeit und sind besser.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau


----------



## Totemkrieger (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag den Thread   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besser als Fernsehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Na ich denke mal der Konsolen-Verdacht lässt unsern kicks grad arg knabbern, was?

Was hasste für eine, 360 oder PS3?


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Na ich denke mal der Konsolen-Verdacht lässt unsern kicks grad arg knabbern, was?
> 
> Was hasste für eine, 360 oder PS3?



Gameboy! Mit Lenkrad! 

Musst du nicht schon längst ins Bett?


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Gameboy! Mit Lenkrad-Edition!

Haste dazu auch die Vergrösserungslupen gehabt?


Da ists klar das des nix wird im PvP.


Mit der Hardware-Erfahrung bisste bei Aion wirklich am besten unterwegs. Ist die Umstellung ned soo groß.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Gameboy! Mit Lenkrad-Edition!
> 
> Haste dazu auch die Vergrösserungslupen gehabt?
> 
> ...


Und wenn man wie du offenbar auch recht wenig erfahrung hat bei WoW?


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Und wenn man wie du offenbar auch recht wenig erfahrung hat bei WoW?



Suche er sich einen anderen Betreuer, ich muss mich hier schon um kicks kümmern.

Was denn noch, Freunde?


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Suche er sich einen anderen Betreuer, ich muss mich hier schon um kicks kümmern.
> 
> Was denn noch, Freunde?




Zick Zick?


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Zick Zick?




Tue die Dritten wieder rein und sachs nochmal, kicks.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

wow ist ja nun nicht der standard wenn es ums pvp geht.

ich denke das pvp läßt sich schon auf unterschiedlichen ebenen einteilen:
- offenes pvp, ich sag mal zufälliges begegnen.
- massen pvp (keep-fighting)
- bg`s (kleines gemetzel)
- arena fights a la wow und gw

ich fand die arena in wow ganz nice. obwohl gerade im 2*2 unbalanced, fand ich im grundsatz die arena klasse.
ausgangsbasis für alle gleich, gleiche epics und vom start her fair. (außer bestimmte kombis)

wer aber mehr spaß auf massen-pvp hat, ist in aion sicherlich gut aufgehoben...
und ich würde mir wünschen, wenn aion auch ein arena-system einführen würde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Oktober 2009)

In Aion gibt es ganz viele Kineafarma (Sprecht das mal aus) die Gold verkaufen wollen.

Kann man aber recht gut blocken


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> In Aion gibt es ganz viele Kineafarma (Sprecht das mal aus) die Gold verkaufen wollen.
> 
> Kann man aber recht gut blocken



wo kommst du denn jetzt her? zerstöre mal nicht unseren netten thread...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Suche er sich einen anderen Betreuer, ich muss mich hier schon um kicks kümmern.



Na dann will ich dich gestressten Flamer mal nicht weiter stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wo kommst du denn jetzt her? zerstöre mal nicht unseren netten thread...


jo immer dieses offtopic^^


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wer aber mehr spaß auf massen-pvp hat, ist in aion sicherlich gut aufgehoben...
> und ich würde mir wünschen, wenn aion auch ein arena-system einführen würde...




Naja, für Massen-PvP gibts immer noch WAR, da kommt Aion im jetzigen Zustand des PvPs - wenns denn so bleibt - imho nicht ran. Es lebt im Moment noch davon das es halt was neues ist, aber wie lange noch.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Na dann will ich dich gestressten Flamer mal nicht weiter stören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Feuer, ich werde geflamed, ich bin hier Opfer.

Wollte das nochmal klarstellen.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Naja, für Massen-PvP gibts immer noch WAR, da kommt Aion im jetzigen Zustand des PvPs - wenns denn so bleibt - imho nicht ran. Es lebt im Moment noch davon das es halt was neues ist, aber wie lange noch.




gibt es noch leute die war spielen?  ich glaube nur die, die einen feuermagier spielen, die sollen ja 20 gegner gleichzeitig umhauen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Feuer, ich werde geflamed, ich bin hier Opfer.
> Wollte das nochmal klarstellen.



armin? wie hast du denn deine internet-kindersicherung umgangen?


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Naja, für Massen-PvP gibts immer noch WAR, da kommt Aion im jetzigen Zustand des PvPs - wenns denn so bleibt - imho nicht ran. Es lebt im Moment noch davon das es halt was neues ist, aber wie lange noch.



Wie lange hats bei AoC gedauert? ca 3 Monate , länger geb ich dem Grinder hier nicht bis erneut kostenlose Servertransfers verlangt werden , dann aber wegen der Geisterserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> gibt es noch leute die war spielen?  ich glaube nur die, die einen feuermagier spielen, die sollen ja 20 gegner gleichzeitig umhauen können.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach in War gibts jetzt dauerendcontent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> gibt es noch leute die war spielen?  ich glaube nur die, die einen feuermagier spielen, die sollen ja 20 gegner gleichzeitig umhauen können.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hähä, ich hatte nur einen Char in WAR, das war ein Feuermagier. Aus Gründen, welche Du erwähnt hast.

Sowas fehlt halt in Aion. Ein Char, mit dem man im PvP solo einer 5er Gruppe gleichwertig ist, von der Feuerkraft her.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Tue die Dritten wieder rein und sachs nochmal, kicks.




Der Schlausten einer bist du ja nicht, aber das ist ja nichts Neues.
Aber da ich ja ein netter Mensch bin kommt die Langform..
Musst du jetzt wieder herumzicken weil ich deine Gefühle verletzte habe?


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Wie lange hats bei AoC gedauert? ca 3 Monate , länger geb ich dem Grinder hier nicht bis erneut kostenlose Servertransfers verlangt werden , dann aber wegen der Geisterserver
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich sehs anders... in drei monaten muß wow der us-grinder was tuen...


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich sehs anders... in drei monaten muß wow der us-grinder was tuen...



Warst Du nicht der "Waldgeist" von AoC im FC-Forum? Nichts gelernt aus der Geschichte?


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Hähä, ich hatte nur einen Char in WAR, das war ein Feuermagier. Aus Gründen, welche Du erwähnt hast.
> 
> Sowas fehlt halt in Aion. Ein Char, mit dem man im PvP solo einer 5er Gruppe gleichwertig ist, von der Feuerkraft her.



aber aion hat doch sowas... ich glaube wenn du platz 1 oder so bist, wirst du zu so einem hulk und haust alles um.
find die idee auch ganz gut und mal was anderes. muß ma da wirklich platz 1 sein oder können da auch andere ran?


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich sehs anders... in drei monaten muß wow der us-grinder was tuen...



us-grinder hat potential zum Unwort des Monats ^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> aber aion hat doch sowas... ich glaube wenn du platz 1 oder so bist, wirst du zu so einem hulk und haust alles um.
> find die idee auch ganz gut und mal was anderes. muß ma da wirklich platz 1 sein oder können da auch andere ran?


Nö kann nur der überr0XX0r


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Warst Du nicht der "Waldgeist" von AoC im FC-Forum? Nichts gelernt aus der Geschichte?



hab zwar aoc gespielt aber keinen waldgeist... habs aber nur bis level 23 gepackt, weil mir der sinn des endcontents
nicht klar war und mir auch unklar war, wie das mit dem pvp abgehen soll...

aber länger als War, das spiel habe ich mir nur so 4 stunden angetan. war kurz in so einem bg und
als mage habe ich so komische blumentöpfe geworfen (die animation sah zumindest so aus)

btw. 
armin, wolltest du nichts dazu sagen, das man als schurke in wow erkennen muß, daß das pvp in wow rundenbasiert ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> aber aion hat doch sowas... ich glaube wenn du platz 1 oder so bist, wirst du zu so einem hulk und haust alles um.
> find die idee auch ganz gut und mal was anderes. muß ma da wirklich platz 1 sein oder können da auch andere ran?



Das wurde hier im Forum schon diskutiert, scheint auch nicht der Reisser zu sein die Form. Zumal der Verwandelte auch einige Nachteile hat und dieser Zustand glaube nur 2 Minuten anhält. Also wie alles andere auch in Aion, heidenaufwand für minimale Belohnung.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> us-grinder hat potential zum Unwort des Monats ^^




ich find das wort auch cool der *us-grinder* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> aber aion hat doch sowas... ich glaube wenn du platz 1 oder so bist, wirst du zu so einem hulk und haust alles um.
> find die idee auch ganz gut und mal was anderes. muß ma da wirklich platz 1 sein oder können da auch andere ran?



Der oberste Rang ist auf glaube 10 Spieler pro Seite beschränkt und kann dann einen Spieler in eine Art Festungswächter verwandeln. DIe Gegenseite bekommt dann allerdings serverweit eine Meldung, wer diesen Skill wo eingesetzt hat und da derjenige aufgrund seines Ranges sehr viel PvP XP abwirft bei Kill, wird dieser dann höchstwahrscheinlich innerhalb kurzer Zeit eine Menge an PvP haben.

Ich weiss alerdings nicht inwieweit diese Fähigkeit gekauft werden muss gegen Abyss Points, dann würden sich die Abyss Points bei Kill auch wieder relativieren. Aber insgesamt eine nette Idee.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> btw.
> armin, wolltest du nichts dazu sagen, das man als schurke in wow erkennen muß, daß das pvp in wow rundenbasiert ist?
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, ich hab ned so die sensibelste Sensorik. Die Runden warn meist so kurz das sich das meiner Wahrnehmung entzog. Ich bin eher der Brecher.

Also ich konnt gut mit leben, ja.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Zumal der Verwandelte auch einige Nachteile hat und dieser Zustand glaube nur 2 Minuten anhält. Also wie alles andere auch in Aion, heidenaufwand für minimale Belohnung.




ich glaube weil du durch das rundenbasierte wow verwöhnt bist, braucht du auch mehr zeit...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Die Runden warn meist so kurz das sich das meiner Wahrnehmung entzog. Ich bin eher der Brecher.



.. also der Grobmotoriker?


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Der oberste Rang ist auf glaube 10 Spieler pro Seite beschränkt und kann dann einen Spieler in eine Art Festungswächter verwandeln. DIe Gegenseite bekommt dann allerdings serverweit eine Meldung, wer diesen Skill wo eingesetzt hat und da derjenige aufgrund seines Ranges sehr viel PvP XP abwirft bei Kill, wird dieser dann höchstwahrscheinlich innerhalb kurzer Zeit eine Menge an PvP haben.
> 
> Ich weiss alerdings nicht inwieweit diese Fähigkeit gekauft werden muss gegen Abyss Points, dann würden sich die Abyss Points bei Kill auch wieder relativieren. Aber insgesamt eine nette Idee.



und in der form bekommst dann einen imba roxxor Skill bei dem alle gegnerischen Spieler hinter dem PC nen epileptischen anfall bekommen und du sie dann zertreten kannst, hab ich auch schon gehört jaja total geil undso


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> hab zwar aoc gespielt aber keinen waldgeist... habs aber nur bis level 23 gepackt, weil mir der sinn des endcontents
> nicht klar war und mir auch unklar war, wie das mit dem pvp abgehen soll...



Na PVP!!!

Überraschung!

Endcontent war Festungen einnehmen und verteidigen. Ist klar das des keine Perspektive ist.


Hmm, an irgendwas erinnert mich das, mir fällts nur ned ein grad....


Na egal, ich wünsch Dir im Aion-Endcontent auf jeden Fall viel Spass, Synthi. Musst zwar paar Monate grinden, aber denke es wird sich lohnen.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Die Runden warn meist so kurz das sich das meiner Wahrnehmung entzog.




ist schon doof wenn man in sekunden geownt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> und in der form bekommst dann einen imba roxxor Skill bei dem alle gegnerischen Spieler hinter dem PC nen epileptischen anfall bekommen und du sie dann zertreten kannst, hab ich auch schon gehört jaja total geil undso




jaja denken und so


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ist schon doof wenn man in sekunden geownt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, hähä, ich fands lustig, aber die opfer ham mich immer übelst geflamed danach, haben extra umgeloggt usw., na du kennst das sicher, das umloggen und flamen mein ich.


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> jaja denken und so



jo machste nich so besonders gern nech

*edit* 

Ich hab nun rausbekommen warum die ganzen Aion Fanbois hier rumhängen anstatt iG , die ham alle nen Bot am laufen...


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Na PVP!!!
> 
> Überraschung!
> 
> ...



Meine Güte bist du ein Schwätzer. Was hast du denn in DAoC gemacht? Genau. Das selbe. Und es lief jahrelang extrem erfolgreich. Und was machst du in EVE? Auch zu 90% PvP zum Schluss und das läuft immer noch erfolgreich.
AoC hat aus ganz anderen Gründen versagt. Weil die Performance unter aller Sau war. Weil es keinen Encontent gegeben hat. Weil es immer mehr in Richtung Casual MMO getrimmt worden ist.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ja, hähä, ich fands lustig, aber die opfer ham mich immer übelst geflamed danach, haben extra umgeloggt usw., na du kennst das sicher, das umloggen und flamen mein ich.



ich meinte eigentlich das du in sekunden geownt wurdest... das hast du wohl was mißverstanden, aber egal...
ich wurde auch schon oft geflamed, da wurden sogar extra-chars erstellt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> jo machste nich so besonders gern nech




no u


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Könnt ihr mir mal verraten, was Leute, die Aion ja ach so scheiße finden, den ganzen lieben langen Abend im Aion-Forum verbringen und Scheiße verzapfen, anstatt ihr persönliches favorisiertes und ach so tolles mmo zu zocken?

Diese Beobachtung lässt sich bei jeder Neuerscheinung lückenlos beobachten, daß sich immer wieder irgendwelche Leute einfinden, die es sich anscheinend zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht haben, jedes andere mmo mit aller Macht zu bekämpfen. Woran liegt das? Habt ihr Angst, daß euer mmo abgelöst wird und ihr feststellen müsst, daß ihr eure letzten Jahre mit sinnlosen 24/7-Dauerzocken verschwendet habt?

Ein normaler Mensch, der macht hier im Thread einen Post mit seiner Meinung und dann ist gut. Die fällt entweder positiv aus, oder halt negativ. Wenn da aber den ganzen Abend irgendwelche Leute rumhängen, die nichts wichtigeres zu tun haben, als den anderen zu pressen, wie scheiße doch Aion ist, dann ist da was faul.

Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, was da bei euch schief läuft. Wäre echt mal interessant.


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> AoC hat aus ganz anderen Gründen versagt. Weil die Performance unter aller Sau war. Weil es keinen Encontent gegeben hat. Weil es immer mehr in Richtung Casual MMO getrimmt worden ist.



Endcontent gabs in AoC mehr als in Aion, Performance soll ja bei dem PvPvE auch nich so toll sein wie man hört.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich wurde auch schon oft geflamed, da wurden sogar extra-chars erstellt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das glaub ich Dir. Wir hatten auch mal so einen, der hat die Leutz immer vorm AH beim handeln beschissen. Was der für Flames bekam danach, junge junge....

Irgenwann hatter getranst.


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mal verraten, was Leute, die Aion ja ach so scheiße finden, den ganzen lieben langen Abend im Aion-Forum verbringen und Scheiße verzapfen, anstatt ihr persönliches favorisiertes und ach so tolles mmo zu zocken?
> 
> Diese Beobachtung lässt sich bei jeder Neuerscheinung lückenlos beobachten, daß sich immer wieder irgendwelche Leute einfinden, die es sich anscheinend zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht haben, jedes andere mmo mit aller Macht zu bekämpfen. Woran liegt das? Habt ihr Angst, daß euer mmo abgelöst wird und ihr feststellen müsst, daß ihr eure letzten Jahre mit sinnlosen 24/7-Dauerzocken verschwendet habt?
> 
> ...



Frust loswerden das man 40€ aussem Fenster geschmissen hat und andere davor bewahren den gleichen Fehler zu begehen, dann kommt halt immer die Fanboi Fraktion dazu und ...


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ja das glaub ich Dir. Wir hatten auch mal so einen, der hat die Leutz immer vorm AH beim handeln beschissen. Was der für Flames bekam danach, junge junge....
> 
> Irgenwann hatter getranst.



nee das war eher anders... ich habe luschen in der arena auf ihr waffenrating gezogen.
und das hat einige nicht gefallen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Was hast du denn in DAoC gemacht? Genau. Das selbe. Und was machst du in EVE?



Ich persönlich habe weder im einen noch im anderen was gemacht. DAoC war vor meiner Online-Zeit und EvE hab ich per Trial mal reingeschnuppert, war mir aber zu technisch, bzw. "zu viel Geschiss before Action", um´s mal so zu sagen.

tja, kicks, wie wollmer da jetzt verbleiben?


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Endcontent gabs in AoC mehr als in Aion, Performance soll ja bei dem PvPvE auch nich so toll sein wie man hört.




Wie bitte? Was gabs in AoC?

Für mormales PvP gabs nach einem Jahr genau nix ausser exploitbarem Mordpunkte- und Wachensystem.
Für Mass PvP gabs nach einem Jahr Keep Fights, die unspielbar waren. Und ich meine damit tatsächlich unspielbar. Bei instanziertem PvP mit 96 Spielern max! und nicht wie in Aion bei 1000 Spielern im open PvP.
Das PvP in AoC war der grösste Witz seit Langem

PvE gab es 3 T1 Zonen, davon 2 absolut winzige und eine T2 Zone. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> nee das war eher anders... ich habe luschen in der arena auf ihr waffenrating gezogen.
> und das hat einige nicht gefallen...
> 
> 
> ...



Ach hör doch auf, jetzt schmeisste wieder mit Begriffen um Dich die Du mal irgendwo gelesen hast.

"Waffenrating"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe weder im einen noch im anderen was gemacht. DAoC war vor meiner Online-Zeit und EvE hab ich per Trial mal reingeschnuppert, war mir aber zu technisch, bzw. "zu viel Geschiss before Action", um´s mal so zu sagen.
> 
> tja, kicks, wie wollmer da jetzt verbleiben?




Naja das übliche halt. Du bist ein Noob, der keine Ahnung hat. Bleibt ja wohl nichts anderes übrig


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe weder im einen noch im anderen was gemacht. DAoC war vor meiner Online-Zeit und EvE hab ich per Trial mal reingeschnuppert, war mir aber zu technisch, bzw. "zu viel Geschiss before Action", um´s mal so zu sagen.
> 
> tja, kicks, wie wollmer da jetzt verbleiben?



wenn ich es richtig verstehe, findest du ja wow ist das spiel der spiele.
was findest du denn an wow so toll? 

denke bitte daran, du wolltest ja uns aus deinem reichhaltigen erfahrungsschatz teilnehmen lassen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ach hör doch auf, jetzt schmeisste wieder mit Begriffen um Dich die Du mal irgendwo gelesen hast.
> 
> "Waffenrating"
> 
> ...




das du wohl nie gesehen hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Was gabs in AoC?
> 
> Für mormales PvP gabs nach einem Jahr genau nix ausser exploitbarem Mordpunkte- und Wachensystem.
> Für Mass PvP gabs nach einem Jahr Keep Fights, die unspielbar waren. Und ich meine damit tatsächlich unspielbar. Bei instanziertem PvP mit 96 Spielern max! und nicht wie in Aion bei 1000 Spielern im open PvP.
> ...



Keepfights gabs von Anfang an, das da nix funktioniert hat spielt keine Rolle, bei Aion spielts ja auch keine Rolle.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Keepfights gabs von Anfang an, das da nix funktioniert hat spielt keine Rolle, bei Aion spielts ja auch keine Rolle.




vielleicht liegts am rechner? nur weil wow auf deinem rechner läuft, 
heißt es nicht das du einen modernen rechner hast...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wow würde sogar auf einen C64er laufen und durch das rundenbasierte kampfsystem ist auch genug zeit fürs nachladen der disk.


----------



## ArminFRA (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wenn ich es richtig verstehe, findest du ja wow ist das spiel der spiele.
> was findest du denn an wow so toll?



Meine Raids auf Hogger.

Die Murlocs.

Als ich mir die Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen habe mit LvL 14 im Eschental auf der Suche nach dem Eingang zur KHS. Wusste ich doch ned das da einer in SW rumsteht. Viele elende PvE & PvP Tode später hatte ich sie dann erreicht.

....

Hach, ich könnte das noch endlos fortsetzen. Sowas prägt einen natürlich.

Was ist dagegen schon Aion, hmm?


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Meine Raids auf Hogger.



welches level hattest du da? level 17?


----------



## kicks (22. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Keepfights gabs von Anfang an, das da nix funktioniert hat spielt keine Rolle, bei Aion spielts ja auch keine Rolle.




Die Keepfights laufen bis jetzt nicht. Und mit nicht laufen meine ich nicht, dass mal Hinz und Kunz einen Disconnect haben und es mal bei irgendwem ruckelt bei 1000 Spielern gleichzeitig so wie in Aion, sondern, dass du sowohl DCs hast als auch permanente Dauerlags von 20 Sekunden.

Wenn es die ganze Zeit über so dermassen Server Lag gibt, dass der Server erst beim 10x Hämmern auf eine Taste merkt, dass man eine Eingabe gemacht hat. Wenn man dauerhaft an einem Gummiband zurückgezogen wird, weil die Client und die Server Position nicht übereinstimmt, wenn man nachdem man gekillt wurde noch sekundenlang mit 0% HP herumläuft und dann tot umfällt, weil dann erst der Server die HP des Clients bekommt bis dann irgendwann zwangsläufig die gesamte Zone abschmiert und ein kompletter Reset stattgefunden hat. Das war der Zustand Ende Mai diesen Jahres. Und ich wiederhole mich da gerne nochmal.. bei weniger als 100 Spielern. Aion hat ein Vielfaches von 100 und die Performance ist im Vergleich geradezu traumhaft.

Was hatte jetzt AoC noch gleich? Hast du es überhaupt aus Tortage geschafft?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Meine Raids auf Hogger.
> 
> Die Murlocs.
> 
> ...


Tjo das war zu classic und nun?^^

Edit:entschuldige dass ich schonwieder deine Aufsicht benötige


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Die Keepfights laufen bis jetzt nicht. Und mit nicht laufen meine ich nicht, dass mal Hinz und Kunz einen Disconnect haben und es mal bei irgendwem ruckelt bei 1000 Spielern gleichzeitig so wie in Aion, sondern, dass du sowohl DCs hast als auch permanente Dauerlags von 20 Sekunden.
> 
> Wenn es die ganze Zeit über so dermassen Server Lag gibt, dass der Server erst beim 10x Hämmern auf eine Taste merkt, dass man eine Eingabe gemacht hat. Wenn man dauerhaft an einem Gummiband zurückgezogen wird, weil die Client und die Server Position nicht übereinstimmt, wenn man nachdem man gekillt wurde noch sekundenlang mit 0% HP herumläuft und dann tot umfällt, weil dann erst der Server die HP des Clients bekommt bis dann irgendwann zwangsläufig die gesamte Zone abschmiert und ein kompletter Reset stattgefunden hat. Das war der Zustand Ende Mai diesen Jahres. Und ich wiederhole mich da gerne nochmal.. bei weniger als 100 Spielern. Aion hat ein Vielfaches von 100 und die Performance ist im Vergleich geradezu traumhaft.
> 
> Was hatte jetzt AoC noch gleich? Hast du es überhaupt aus Tortage geschafft?



absolut auch wenn die grafik echt nice war und auch paar nette gimmicks im game, AoC ist nun mal wirklich raus aus dem business
des pvp-mmo genres.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Frust loswerden das man 40&#8364; aussem Fenster geschmissen hat und andere davor bewahren den gleichen Fehler zu begehen, dann kommt halt immer die Fanboi Fraktion dazu und ...



Dann kauf dir nen Box-Sack. Also ich habe bisher meinen Spass am Spiel. Bin zwar erst 11 und ob es mir später auch noch gefallen wird, daß steht noch in den Sternen, aber ein paar Monate werde ich definitiv Spass am Spiel haben. Somit hat es sich für mich schon gerechnet. Und wenn es mich ankotzt, dann höre ich eben auf. Der feine Unterschied ist nur, ich werde danach nicht das Aion-Forum mit Scheiße fluten. Ich schreib vielleicht mein persönliches Fazit, falls irgendwo mal erfragt und damit hat es sich. Und wenn mich das Spiel weiterhin interessiert, dann nehme ich vielleicht aktiv an Diskussionsrunden teil, bezüglich was genau verbessert werden muss. Die Betonung liegt hier wohlgemerkt auf "Diskussion"!

Aber das, was ihr hier betreibt, daß kann niemals Referenz für einen potenziellen Käufer sein und wenn ihr mal tief in euch geht, dann wisst ihr das auch selbst.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Das PvP in AoC war der grösste Witz seit Langem




Jein. Ich meine klar gabs an sich bei Release kein PvP-System, was versprochen war. Der Hammer ist nur, das des was da war, nämlich jeder konnte jeden attackieren, wesentlich mehr kick für mich hatte, als das was Aion jetzt hat.


Grad am Anfang, als es noch total "unbalanced" war von den Spezial-Fähigkeiten her. Nen Gildenmate und ich im Conaltal unterwegs, wir waren so um lvl 25, als an irgend nem Rezzpoint zwei 35ger meinen Mate vor die wahl stellten: Gold oder wir killen / ganken dich. der meint zu denen: ich brauch bedenkzeit. die: ok.

er /w mich an: komm rüber, hier gibts stress. ich hin mit meinem barbar, im stealth. nen templer und ne assel stehen vor ihm. ich direkt drauf, obwohl die ja +10 lvl jeder hatten. egal. wusste auch nicht was bei rauskommt.

naja auf den templer, eine kombo und spezial "waffe werfen" hinterher. der skill war komplett overpowert. templer war direkt mal platt, 5sec. der wusste gar med was los war, hehe. die assel hat mich dann zerlegt, aber mein mate, auch templer hat die assel geplättet.

es war zwar chaos, aber es war spass. vor allem weil man wusste: du kannt auch gegner mit +10 lvl umhauen, wenns timing passt.

naja, und was ist in aion?

da reichts wenn das opfer meiner assel wegrennt, dann wars das. kein stun, kein root, nix. super PvP.

In der Beziehung fand ich AoC in seinem Chaos interessanter bzgl. PvP.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> was geht ab....




Ahso, Klos, der Thread ist von uns Hatern "übernommen" aber du siehts, auch wir "Hater" haben durchaus Differenzen bzgl. Aion.

Nur zwecks Verständniss für Dich.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Tjo das war zu classic und nun?^^
> 
> Edit:entschuldige dass ich schonwieder deine Aufsicht benötige




Hehe, schon ok, bist ja pflegeleicht, der kicks braucht halt viel aufmersamkeit.

Ne, nix classic, zu WotLK. Hatte ich ned erwähnt das ich meine Chars immer bis 19 gspiellt habe im Rahmen des Free Trials?

Musste halt ständig Email-Adressen ausdenken.

Aber ansonsten hatte ich´s drauf, jo.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Gut...dann haut mal rein. Wenn ihr euren Spass dran habt. Ich hau mich in die Falle. Wünsche allseits gute Nacht.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Gut...dann haut mal rein. Wenn ihr euren Spass dran habt. Ich hau mich in die Falle. Wünsche allseits gute Nacht.



Ja Du bist gut. 11 Jahre, da ist man welche Klasse? 4te?

Es ist 00.30 Uhr.

Normaler Weise ist 21.00 Uhr in Deinem Alter Abflug!

Gute Nacht.


----------



## kicks (22. Oktober 2009)

Jo anfangs war AoC noch recht spassig bis dann irgendwann der "PvP Content" aka "Grind as much as you can" herauskam (und es gab dann tatsächlich Leute, die das als PvP Content bezeichnet haben - no comment), zeitgleich mit Carebaer Mordpunkt System, das jeder Depp Exploiten konnte und einem Wachen System, das der Witz des Jahres war.

Keepfights liefen irgendwann mal für ein paar Wochen relativ sauber aber Ende letzten Jahres mit den Server Merges ging dann gar nichts mehr.

Ansonsten hat Aion und AoC eine vollkommen andere Herangehensweise an PvP. In AoC ist alles mehr oder weniger solo tauglich getrimmt. Über die ganzen Klassen wurden mit der Giesskanne CC und Purges verteilt und diejenigen, die keine Purges bekommen haben hatten dann kurzzeitige hohe Resists um CCs zu überleben. Ansonsten waren die Klassen so einfallslos wie ich es in keinem anderen Spiel bisher gesehen habe. Wodurch war ein Guard definiert? Er hatte ne immunity und cc und Schaden. Jo, hatte der Conq auch. Und der Barb auch. Und die Assasine auch. Selbst der Demo hatte das. Warum einen Guard ins PvP mitnehmen? Am besten gar nicht. Guarden also schützen kann er sowieso nix.

Aion ist wesentlich mehr auf Gruppen ausgelegt. Alleine die Tatsache, dass Clerics die einzige Klasse sind, die CCs für die Gruppe jederzeit purgen kann zeigt wo Aion hingeht. Gruppenspiel und kein Solo Spiel. Und hier macht es sogar Sinn Tanks mit ins PvP zu nehmen. Templar haben eine Schutzfunktion für Gruppenmitglieder. etc pp. Ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache, aber es gibt viele PvP Spieler, die seit Jahren auf ein vernünftiges Gruppen PvP Spiel warten und für die ist Aion im Moment die einzige Alternative, Grind hin oder her - der geht irgendwann auch vorbei.


Und beim "Mass PvP" (mit 96 Spielern -.-) in AoC kriege ich beim dran denken immer noch einen Lachkrampf


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ja Du bist gut. 11 Jahre, da ist man welche Klasse? 4te?
> 
> Es ist 00.30 Uhr.
> 
> ...



Leider um ein paar Jahrzehnte verschätzt. Wobei ich gegen das Alter nichts einzuwenden hätte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2009)

Unglaublich was hier abgeht. Bleibt doch mal beim Thema, unterlasst die gegenseitigen Angriffe und diskutiert das was wirklich im thread steht. Sonst ist das Ding hier morgen zu.
Das Grinder Thema haben wir ja nun abgehakt, nachdem in dieser Grafik vor ein paar Seiten deutlich gezeigt wurde das die Quest XP nur für ein paar Prozent des Levels reicht.
Derzeit ist also PVP das Thema...Puh, da halt ich mich lieber raus, ich bin nicht so der Experte.
Ist denn ausser mir noch jemand der Meinung das das untere Abyss grafisch ziemlich lieblos gestaltet ist? Diese fliegenden Felsen im nichts sehen meiner Meinung nach im Vergleich zu der 'echten' Welt im Spiel ziemlich bescheiden aus.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Hehe, schon ok, bist ja pflegeleicht, der kicks braucht halt viel aufmersamkeit.
> 
> Ne, nix classic, zu WotLK. Hatte ich ned erwähnt das ich meine Chars immer bis 19 gspiellt habe im Rahmen des Free Trials?
> 
> ...



hab mich schon gewundert... das rundenbasierte kampfsystem findet man in wow auch erst im endcontent...
und mit level 19 merkt man auch nicht das es ein us-grinder ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Fragen wir mal so, wie ist denn der obere Abyss, sieht der anders aus?


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Leider um ein paar Jahrzehnte verschätzt. Wobei ich gegen das Alter nichts einzuwenden hätte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na dann ist ja gut. Haste nicht geschrieben Du bist 11? Na, egal ;-))


@kicks

Ja da magste wohl Recht haben bzgl. Grp-Spiel im Aion PvP. Ich fänds gut wenn sie dann zumindest mal erwähnen würde das das Spiel im PvP auf Grp-Play ausgelegt ist. Dann hätt ich es nicht gekauft, aber sei´drum. Zumindest als Assel solo im Mid-Levelbereich kannste PvP in Aion vergessen. Es kommt defacto gar kein Kampf zustande, sag ich mal so. 

In AoC das ganze Mordsystem kam erst ne Weile nach meiner Zeit, kann mich nur erinnern das 6 Monate nach Release immer noch alles mögliche von FC verspochen wurde und Patchtermine permanent verschoben wurden.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Unglaublich was hier abgeht. Bleibt doch mal beim Thema, unterlasst die gegenseitigen Angriffe und diskutiert das was wirklich im thread steht. Sonst ist das Ding hier morgen zu.
> Das Grinder Thema haben wir ja nun abgehakt, nachdem in dieser Grafik vor ein paar Seiten deutlich gezeigt wurde das die Quest XP nur für ein paar Prozent des Levels reicht.
> Derzeit ist also PVP das Thema...Puh, da halt ich mich lieber raus, ich bin nicht so der Experte.
> Ist denn ausser mir noch jemand der Meinung das das untere Abyss grafisch ziemlich lieblos gestaltet ist? Diese fliegenden Felsen im nichts sehen meiner Meinung nach im Vergleich zu der 'echten' Welt im Spiel ziemlich bescheiden aus.



lanatir, das abyss trotzt deswegen vor lauter bäumen und see-spiegelungen etc nicht.
weil es einen einfachen grund hat: damit die rechner und server nicht soviel berechnen müssen,
das dem pvp zu gute kommt... es hat einfach technische gründe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> lanatir, das abyss trotzt deswegen vor lauter bäumen und see-spiegelungen etc nicht.
> weil es einen einfachen grund hat: damit die rechner und server nicht soviel berechnen müssen,
> das dem pvp zu gute kommt... es hat einfach technische gründe...
> 
> ...



-.- ES braucht garkeine Technischen Gründe, ES sind SCHERBEN worauf man fliegt, immerhin ist im Weltall auch kein stückchen Baum, gibt kein FRIEDEN ONLY WAR!!!!
FÜR ASMODAE BLUT FÜR BLUT
xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei Upper Abyss Asteria See gibts ganz viel Wasserfall etc. :-(


----------



## kicks (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> @kicks
> 
> Ja da magste wohl Recht haben bzgl. Grp-Spiel im Aion PvP. Ich fänds gut wenn sie dann zumindest mal erwähnen würde das das Spiel im PvP auf Grp-Play ausgelegt ist. Dann hätt ich es nicht gekauft, aber sei´drum. Zumindest als Assel solo im Mid-Levelbereich kannste PvP in Aion vergessen. Es kommt defacto gar kein Kampf zustande, sag ich mal so.



Ich hab mir die Skills der Klassen angesehen in der Beta und da konnte man das eigentlich ziemlich deutlich erkennen.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> -.- ES braucht garkeine Technischen Gründe, ES sind SCHERBEN worauf man fliegt, immerhin ist im Weltall auch kein stückchen Baum, gibt kein FRIEDEN ONLY WAR!!!!
> FÜR ASMODAE BLUT FÜR BLUT
> xD
> 
> ...




aion hats halt kreativ gelöst.... vor solchen "technischen" problemen steht ja wow nicht - 
bei ihrer 1*pixel grafik brauchts keine berechnungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Skills der Klassen angesehen in der Beta und da konnte man das eigentlich ziemlich deutlich erkennen.




wobei es mir auch gefallen würde, wenn es auch "solo" pvp geben würde...


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> lanatir, das abyss trotzt deswegen vor lauter bäumen und see-spiegelungen etc nicht.
> weil es einen einfachen grund hat: damit die rechner und server nicht soviel berechnen müssen,
> das dem pvp zu gute kommt... es hat einfach technische gründe...
> 
> ...


Ja, das macht durchaus Sinn. Aber naja....Ich finds optisch echt nicht so ansprechend. Vor allem ist es eben ein krasser Unterschied wenn man zum ersten mal mit 25 durchs Portal fliegt, grade aus dieser vollen üppigen Welt kommt...und dann auf einmal glaubt das die Grafikkarte abgeschmiert ist oder man versehentlich den Everquest 1 client gestartet hat.
Also die Grafik ausserhalb des Abyss kann durchaus mit Lotro mithalten oder mit EQ2, ist auch sicher besser als die von WOW. Aber im Abyss siehts echt grottig aus.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Skills der Klassen angesehen in der Beta und da konnte man das eigentlich ziemlich deutlich erkennen.



Für mich wars ein spontan Kauf. Ich wusste nur PvP-MMO, das reichte. Angesehen hab ich mir da nix vorher, ausser nen paar Youtube Ingame Videos, das fand ich ganz gut.

Rest ist bekannt.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ja, das macht durchaus Sinn. Aber naja....Ich finds optisch echt nicht so ansprechend. Vor allem ist es eben ein krasser Unterschied wenn man zum ersten mal mit 25 durchs Portal fliegt, grade aus dieser vollen üppigen Welt kommt...und dann auf einmal glaubt das die Grafikkarte abgeschmiert ist oder man versehentlich den Everquest 1 client gestartet hat.
> Also die Grafik ausserhalb des Abyss kann durchaus mit Lotro mithalten oder mit EQ2, ist auch sicher besser als die von WOW. Aber im Abyss siehts echt grottig aus.



mir gefällts auch nicht so... und war auch im ersten augenblick etwas enttäuscht...


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> aion hats halt kreativ gelöst.... vor solchen "technischen" problemen steht ja wow nicht -
> bei ihrer 1*pixel grafik brauchts keine berechnungen
> 
> 
> ...


nein garnicht?
WoW hat inzwischen so eine schlechte engine das wenn was zusammen kommt bei 80 % der PC abstürzt, aber es kommt nicht zu solchen Schlachten, und kommt bitte nicht mit Alterac 40 vs 40 -.- da treffen sich immer maximalst 20 auf einmal, und das ist extra für einen EXTRA server, in Aion vorhin haben ca. 300 Würstchen AKA Luftratten auch genannt Tauben ( im Endeffekt Elyos ) unsere FestungEN geraidet, alle 3 Festungen haben wir verloren, wer auf Thor war hat die Schlachten selber miterlebt, da muss man scho sagen, nice nice würstchens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ja WoW Grafik ist igitt, Comikstyle schön und gut aber die Bäume, naja jeden das seine, und wer sagt deswegen braucht Aion bessere PC leistung, das stimmt keinwenig auf mein Alten PC geht aion, wow nicht -.- soviel dazu, im Raid ist da schön viel los klar, aber das kann einfach nicht mit anderen Spielen mithalten, die Engine ist einfach veraltet und braucht zuviel Leistung.
So jetz sind erstmal die Nächsten Fragen für die nächsten 2 Stunden gecleart :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jao aion hats wirklich KREATIV gelöst, naja ich denk bald werden auch die Client Errors fixed, und wir spielen alle schöööön!


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> nein garnicht?
> WoW hat inzwischen so eine schlechte engine das wenn was zusammen kommt bei 80 % der PC abstürzt, aber es kommt nicht zu solchen Schlachten, und kommt bitte nicht mit Alterac 40 vs 40 -.- da treffen sich immer maximalst 20 auf einmal, und das ist extra für einen EXTRA server, in Aion vorhin haben ca. 300 Würstchen AKA Luftratten auch genannt Tauben ( im Endeffekt Elyos ) unsere FestungEN geraidet, alle 3 Festungen haben wir verloren, wer auf Thor war hat die Schlachten selber miterlebt, da muss man scho sagen, nice nice würstchens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich war ja noch nie bei solchen schlachten dabei... macht es laune? 
ich hab immer den eindruck, das es ein großer brei ist und man selber gar nicht zur "geltung" kommt... (mir fehlt die richtige formulierung)


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> aber es kommt nicht zu solchen Schlachten, und kommt bitte nicht mit Alterac 40 vs 40 -.- da treffen sich immer maximalst 20 auf einmal, und das ist extra für einen EXTRA server, in Aion vorhin haben



MOMENT!

Was ist mit 1kW??? Selbst auf nem mittelmässig bevölkerten Server hatten wir oft zur Prime Time 3-4 SZ, also 120-160 Mann AUF EINER SEITE.

Dh. 250 - 350 gesamt -und das lief bei mir flüssig. Und war oft Fun muss ich sagen.

Also nichts mit nur klein / klein.


edit: Ahso wg der Masse auf einem Haufen: Da waren zum Ende hin oft 90% der Verteiduger im Innenhof wärend die Masse der Angreifer im Vorhof stand, also in Sichtweite.

Dh. 250 Mann sycron in Action. Gabs schon mal Lags, aber im allgemeinen liefs flüssig.


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> MOMENT!
> 
> Was ist mit 1kW??? Selbst auf nem mittelmässig bevölkerten Server hatten wir oft zur Prime Time 3-4 SZ, also 120-160 Mann AUF EINER SEITE.
> 
> ...



jao 1k w war das einzigste WAS geil war, aber was ist inzwischen daraus geworden?
Die Raider haben sich beschwert das die Server laggten ( tatens wirklcih brutal Naxx ging garnicht in den ersten wochen) bei 1k winter läufte es flüssig, es war das erste mal das es fun gemacht hat, aber inzwischen musst du dich anmelden, rein kannstn ichtmehr fliegen, denk doch mal ganz kurz nach O.o
und diese Schlachten machen GEIL viel fun, erst recht wennde ne Gute Grp hinter dir hast und die fighten grad den Burgtor und danach sind alle Templer Gladis vorn heiler und mages hinten, mir machts zumindest endgeil fun =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur von den balaur also das PvE teil hätt ich mehr erwartet, zumindest im Upper abyss -.- soll ja oben besser sein (hoff ich mal)
Wo sind die alten 60er zeiten, wo man 10 h in Alteractal hin?? das war funny:-)
ich möcht WoW wirklich nicht runtermachen ist ein schönes Spiel, aber nur halt dieses PvE teil :-)
(Wie ist 1kw inzwischen, man kommt nichtmehr rein wenns schon angefangen hat oda?, und es ist sogar auf nen andern Server gesetzt aber bin mir dabei nicht sicher, naja war mal schön musstens aber fixxen ganz einfach-und durch leuten die ich hör und bei meinen kumpel ist 1kw abends nichtmal "in Action" najo wer WoW zockt sollte PvE zocken^^ den PvP da hat mir kein Spaß gemacht, aber wer spaß dran hat der solls weiterhin haben nach meiner MEINUNG habens mit Abhärtung es versaut)


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung wies jetzt ist, hab im Mai aufgehört, das ist mein letzter Stand.

Aber fliegen konnste da noch nie, also per Flugmount. Wär ja auch nen Witz, huhu Festungsmauer, hehe.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Wo sind die alten 60er zeiten, wo man 10 h in Alteractal hin?? das war funny:-)
> ich möcht WoW wirklich nicht runtermachen ist ein schönes Spiel, aber nur halt dieses PvE teil :-)



das waren wirklich zeiten... 
ich glaube ich gehörte zu den ersten auf der ally seite die damals ein alterac nach 4 stunden mal gewonnen hat.


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wies jetzt ist, hab im Mai aufgehört, das ist mein letzter Stand.
> 
> Aber fliegen konnste da noch nie, also per Flugmount. Wär ja auch nen Witz, huhu Festungsmauer, hehe.



hab mit Start ulduar aufgehört, aber du hast dabei wirklich recht, es war wirklich der Letze versuch von WoW Massenschlachten einzubauen, udn es hat nicht wirklich geklappt)
EDIT-
HAHA hordenseite schurke ftw undso :-) hatte meinen Meleeschamy neber mir(was zu der zeit richtig abgang, wegen 1 mal WF mehr) und hab da wirklich gekillt ooohne ende, da warn auch mehr Wachen da nicht so wie heute,-.-
und wer noch die geilen Duskwood fighten zu BC zeiten kannte, das war auch richtig geil, naja war aber nicht so beliebt :-) hatte die Allianz klaren vorteil, aber ging sogar dazu das meine Gilde + Allianz Gilde ( abgesprochen ) uns ne schlacht da liefen, und es war Funny !


----------



## MoVedder (22. Oktober 2009)

Jedem das seine.



mfG


----------



## cheekoh (22. Oktober 2009)

kurz und knapp:

aion ist scheiße
story-müll
und asia style passt mir persönlich garnicht....

ich bedauer schon mein gel.d für ne gamecard ausgegeben zu haben...

vote4 wow xD


----------



## xerkxes (22. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> [...]
> Ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache, aber es gibt viele PvP Spieler, die seit Jahren auf ein vernünftiges Gruppen PvP Spiel warten und für die ist Aion im Moment die einzige Alternative
> [...]



Aion ist bei weitem nicht die einzige Alternative wenn man Gruppenspiel mag. Da gibt es zumindest ein weiteres Spiel in dem Gruppenspiel vorrausgesetzt wird, nämlich WAR. Bei WAR gabs halt wieder andere Dinge zu bemängeln aber sehen wir es realistisch: Im westlichen Raum wird kein Spiel, in dem der Content zu einem hohen Anteil aus PVP/RVR besteht zum Mainstream werden. Dafür verlieren wir zu ungern.


----------



## kicks (22. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Aion ist bei weitem nicht die einzige Alternative wenn man Gruppenspiel mag. Da gibt es zumindest ein weiteres Spiel in dem Gruppenspiel vorrausgesetzt wird, nämlich WAR. Bei WAR gabs halt wieder andere Dinge zu bemängeln aber sehen wir es realistisch: Im westlichen Raum wird kein Spiel, in dem der Content zu einem hohen Anteil aus PVP/RVR besteht zum Mainstream werden. Dafür verlieren wir zu ungern.




WAR? Du meinst das leere Server WAR? Wo PvP darin besteht, dass man in den BGs im Kreis rennt und Burgen ohne Widerstand erobert? Guter Witz. WAR ist genauso eine Wasserleiche gewesen wie AoC. Unfertig releaster Schrott, der eventuell für die hartgesottenen Warhammer Table Top Spieler interessant ist, aber die PvP Community hat sich schon länger dort verabschiedet.

Es geht auch nicht um Mainstream sondern um eine gesunde Server Population, und die hatte WAR zum Schluss gar nicht mehr.
Und dass es im westlichen Raum kein erfolgreiches PvP/RvR Spiel geben kann ist Unsinn. Siehe DAoC und EVE. Das Problem der letzten sogenannten PvP MMORPGs war nur, dass sie allesamt schrottig waren.
Darkfall - unfertig, WAR - unfertig, AoC - unfertig und so wie es aussieht wird Mortal Online in die selbe Richtung gehen. Landschaft sieht schön aus, nur leider kann man da im Moment noch nichts machen, weil es da einfach nichts gibt. Release soll noch in diesem Jahr sein. Dark&Light 2 INC.

Dass so einen Schund niemand lange spielt, ist nicht grossartig verwunderlich, hat aber nichts damit zu tun, ob westliche Spieler verlieren können oder nicht.


----------



## everblue (22. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> WAR? Du meinst das leere Server WAR? Wo PvP darin besteht, dass man in den BGs im Kreis rennt und Burgen ohne Widerstand erobert? Guter Witz. WAR ist genauso eine Wasserleiche gewesen wie AoC. Unfertig releaster Schrott, der eventuell für die hartgesottenen Warhammer Table Top Spieler interessant ist, aber die PvP Community hat sich schon länger dort verabschiedet.
> 
> Es geht auch nicht um Mainstream sondern um eine gesunde Server Population, und die hatte WAR zum Schluss gar nicht mehr.
> Und dass es im westlichen Raum kein erfolgreiches PvP/RvR Spiel geben kann ist Unsinn. Siehe DAoC und EVE. Das Problem der letzten sogenannten PvP MMORPGs war nur, dass sie allesamt schrottig waren.
> ...



Schon lang kein War mehr gezoggt ?

Server werden immer voller, viele sind von Aion zurück gekommen, seit 1.3.2 hat man auch super Performance und da die Festungen weg sind gibts auch keine leeren Burgen mehr, somit auch kein Kreisraiden.

Alles in allen ist Warhammer Online das Game auf den Markt, welches nicht nur PvP verspricht sondern auch PvP lebt.
Und trotzdem gibts auch Pve inhalte die man nutzen kann.

So aber mal zum Thema:

Aion bietet auch viel, macht auch viel Spass, ist nunmal etwas bunter und auch etwas asiatischer, und hat seinen eigenen Scharm.
Also wirklich dagegen spricht nix, wer Spass daran findet sollte es aufjedenfall geniessen.
Es gibt momentan viele mmos auf den Markt, und viele bieten Testaccounts an, somit sollte man einfach mal testen was einen ambesten liegt und spass macht.

DAS MMO gibt es nicht mehr, jedes für sich hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, welches man spielt ist auch egal, alle werden weiter entwickelt und fortgeführt auch AOC, also keine Angst, dass man etwas "umsonst" spielt, spielt dass was euch am meisten Spass macht, es ist eure Freizeit und euer Geld, was hier jemand schreibt ist völlig egal den jeder hat seine eigene Meinung.

Ein Waaagh an alle Mmos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (22. Oktober 2009)

Abwarten wie es in ein paar Monaten mit der Population in Aion verhält. Der große Ansturm ist jedenfalls vorbei und man vermutet ja, dass sich die Warteschlangen ohne zutun von NC aufgelöst haben (hätten sie ihre Finger im Spiel gehabt hätten sie das wegen dem Werbeeffekt groß auf ihre Webseite genagelt). Bei WAR haben die Leute nur etwas früher das Endgame gesehen und bemängelt. 

Ich bezweifle zudem, dass es besser ist, dass die Festungen nur alle heiligen Zeiten angreifbar sind, das nimmt die Überraschung aus dem Spiel und begünstigt Überzahlspiel, worunter früher oder später die eine oder andere Fraktion auf einem Server leiden wird. In Aion kann man in Unterzahl weniger schaffen als in WAR,.Wie wir bereits gesehen haben kümmern die Balaur sich nur darum, dass eine Fraktion nicht zu viele Festungen sowie Artefakte hat und bekämpft die unterzählige Fraktion genauso wenn sie ihnen in die Quere kommt. Sie sorgt also nicht wirklich für ein Gleichgewicht. Doppelt dumm gelaufen, sollte das einmal passieren, denk an meine Worte.

Ich will keinesfalls sagen, dass Aion ein schlechtes Spiel ist denn das wäre nicht richtig. Aber es ist auch nicht der programmierte, heilige Gral, zumindest nicht in unseren Gefilden.


----------



## Teaclis (22. Oktober 2009)

Elborian schrieb:


> @Wegand dass steht hier nicht zur debate das du wieder WoW zockst es wurde gefragt wie Aion so ist bitte lasse anderen ihren spass und rate zum testen...
> 
> Dass war die Beta was jetzt ist kannst du nicht mit reden WoW Fanboy (-;
> 
> ...



super da flamen mal wieder alle das dies oder jenes besse rist (in diesen fall aion in vergleich zu wow) und sagt da einer mal das er es nicht spitze findet und lieber wieder wow spielt wird genörgelt er beantworte die frage nicht^^


----------



## kicks (22. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> In Aion kann man in Unterzahl weniger schaffen als in WAR



Wie willst du das beurteilen?


----------



## xerkxes (22. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Wie willst du das beurteilen?



Man kann als kleinere Gruppe viel weniger Druck auf eine große Armee ausüben als in WAR. Überzahl bedeutet in Aion mehr.


----------



## kicks (22. Oktober 2009)

Und das kannst du beurteilen noch bevor du überhaupt PvP auf Max level gespielt hast? Glaskugel?


----------



## xerkxes (22. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Und das kannst du beurteilen noch bevor du überhaupt PvP auf Max level gespielt hast? Glaskugel?



Aion Armory


----------



## kicks (22. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Aion Armory



Und was siehst du da? 
Willst du jetzt jedesmal mit einem Wort antworten und ich muss dann jedesmal nachfragen oder bekommst du es hin mal in einem zusammenhängenden Text deine Behauptung zu begründen?


----------



## onkelzfan (22. Oktober 2009)

Detela schrieb:


> Hmmm!?
> Lass ma nachdenken...
> oder kuck dir ma den unterschied der spellanimationen an von den ich betone NACHKÄMPFERN
> nahliegenster unterschied
> ...




Sorry, aber 

1. Grafik ist nicht alles. Was bringt es mir wenn das Spiel super aussieht aber schei.. ist. Beste Beispiel ist da Age of Conan.

2. Finde ich die Sounds irgendwie nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Roy1971 (22. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Der große Ansturm ist jedenfalls vorbei und man vermutet ja, dass sich die Warteschlangen ohne zutun von NC aufgelöst haben (hätten sie ihre Finger im Spiel gehabt hätten sie das wegen dem Werbeeffekt groß auf ihre Webseite genagelt).



Stellungnahme von NC-Soft vom 23.09.2009 Quelle: http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...=135&page=2

Hier bei NCsoft ist es unser Ziel, den Spielern unserer MMOs das bestmögliche Spielerlebnis zu bieten. Und da Aions überaus erfolgreicher Launch sogar unsere Erwartungen noch übertroffen hat, gibt es derzeit Warteschlangen auf den Servern, von denen wir uns jedoch bewusst sind, dass sie ungewöhnlich lang sind. Dies liegt an dem großen Ansturm, der in den ersten Tagen der Veröffentlichung des Spiels in Europa und Nordamerika über die Server hereinbrach.



Seit dem Beginn der Vorsprungsphase am vergangenen Wochenende haben wir unser Hauptaugenmerk darauf gelegt, die feine Balance zwischen dem Bereitstellen von gut bevölkerten Servern mit Warteschlangen und dem Bereitstellen eines Überangebots an Servern mit geringer Bevölkerung, die dann Spielern weniger Spielspaß garantieren, zu finden. In der Tat haben wir an den ersten Tagen der Vorsprungsphase einen Ansturm erlebt, der Warteschlangen eines von uns nicht gewünschten Ausmaßes hervorgerufen hat und wir arbeiten rund um die Uhr daran, dem entgegenzuwirken. * Tatsächlich haben wir die maximal Anzahl an gleichzeitig eingeloggten Spielern auf den Servern erhöht und können jetzt auch bekanntgeben, dass wir uns freuen, bis zum Wochenende jeweils einen neuen Server in unseren beiden Regionen Europa und Nordamerika bereitstellen zu können. * Während diese sich füllen, werden wir weiterhin den Einsatz weiterer Server in Betracht ziehen.



Hinzugefügt gesagt sei, dass es auch alternative Server gibt, auf denen die Spieler geringere Wartezeiten vorfinden können. Auf unserer Webseite gibt es eine Übersicht in Echtzeit und empfohlene Server mit geringerer Bevölkerung sind extra markiert.



http://de.aiononline.com/promotion/preselection/





Wir beobachten weiterhin die Entwicklungen und wollen auf die Rückmeldungen unserer Spieler schnell reagieren, damit das beste Spielerlebnis gewährleistet ist.

*Also, dass NC-Soft nun nix getan hat, kann man wirklich nicht sagen. *


----------



## Legelion (22. Oktober 2009)

Man verzeihe mir bitte, dass ich nicht die Zeit hatte, mir alle mittlerweile 25 Seiten hier durchzulesen, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, sollte dieser Thread hier Aion-Spielern erlauben, ihren Eindruck von dem Game zu vermitteln.

Also mach ich das doch auch mal kurz aus meiner Sicht. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich bisher im Vergleich zu vielen von Euch eher wenig Erfahrung habe, was die diversen Games in diesem Sektor angeht, was aber meiner Meinung nach nicht zwingend notwendig sein sollte, um eine Meinung zu haben^^. Spielen tu ich nämlich schon seitdem es die legendären C64 gegeben hat.

Wenn ich Aion betrachte, kann ich zum Vergleich meine Erfahrungen immerhin in WoW und Lotro heranziehen (F2P-Games lassen wir mal raus). Ich finde Aion durchaus gelungen, was die Grafik und den Spielspaß anbelangt. Auch für mich als "Gelegenheits-PvPler" hat das Spiel reichlich an Abwechslung und Erforschbarem zu bieten. 

Meiner Meinung nach, kann es aber im Moment noch nicht an die hohe Langzeitmotivation ranreichen, die WoW einem Neuanfänger bieten kann. Allerdings gehöre ich auch zu der Art Spielern, die etwas Abwechslung in ihrem Gaming-Altag benötigen, weshalb ich Aion gerne paralel zu WoW weiter spiele. Das Spiel steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen und vlt wird es sich ja noch durchaus weiterentwickeln. Allerdings glaube ich auch, dass es in absehbarer Zeit keine MMORPG geben wird, das wirklich an den Erfolg von WoW heranreichen wird können. Da kann man über WoW denken, was man will; es war nun mal ein Pionier auf diesem Gebiet und jedes neue MMORPG wird sich immer mit dem Platzhirschen messen müssen.

Fazit: Spiel- und Grafiktechnisch kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, Aion mal zu testen, sofern man die Möglichkeit hat. Es bleibt eben Geschmackssache. Das war bei jedem Spiel schon immer so und das wird auch immer so sein. 

Und ich hoffe jetzt auch, niemandem auf die Füße getreten zu sein^^, aber hier wurde nach unserer Meinung gefragt und ich hab meine geäußert.


----------



## Gaueko (22. Oktober 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> kurz und knapp:
> 
> aion ist scheiße
> story-müll
> ...



Danke für diesen äußerst kosntriuktiven Beitrag.

Ich frag mich immer wieder, wieso leute ein Spiel, das seinen Ursprung in Südkorea hat, kaufen und sich dann über den Asia-Style aufregen...

Ich denke, jeder sollte sich selbst ein Bild von dem Spiel machen - man siehts ja an den Diskussionen hier. Dem einen gefällt Aion besser dem anderen das große Spiel mit W. 
Soweit ich weiß plant NCsoft ja auch ne trial-Version. Also: Am besten mal anspielen.


----------



## Roy1971 (22. Oktober 2009)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer wieder, wieso leute ein Spiel, das seinen Ursprung in Südkorea hat, kaufen und sich dann über den Asia-Style aufregen...


Weil solche Leute auch einen Mecedes kaufen und sich dann beschweren, dass es kein BMW ist. ;-)


----------



## Randor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Weil solche Leute auch einen Mecedes kaufen und sich dann beschweren, dass es kein BMW ist. ;-)



In dem Fall kaufen sie nen Toyota und beschweren sich dass es kein Ford ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gernulf (22. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Wo sind die alten 60er zeiten, wo man 10 h in Alteractal hin?? das war funny:-)



Genau das war die beste Zeit und damals das beste Schlachtfeld! Wie oft ging das hin und her und haben der Baum oder Eisheld bzw Widderreiter oder Wolfsreiter das ganze noch mal aufgehalten bzw. gedreht! Als ich später nochmal kurz WoW aktiviert hatte, habe ich festgestellt das das Schlachtfeld total umgekrempelt. Zeitbeschränkung, keiner sammelt mehr Rohstoffe oder besetzt die Minen. Damit wurde das beste Schlachtfeld kaputt gemacht!


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Oktober 2009)

Wie is denn Aion so?, (Spielerberichte gesucht) !!!!


----------



## Prinzesschen (22. Oktober 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> Wie is denn Aion so?, (Spielerberichte gesucht) !!!!



Hier ist mal eins auf Englisch: http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/game/25.../loadReview/100 

P.S. Bin jetzt Level 40 und kann nur sagen das Game ist einfach toll... wenn jemand von euch mal die 40+  Ini das Piratenschiff gemacht hat... muss sagen, diese große Instanz glänzt grafisch als auch inhaltlich - wusste gar nicht dass Aion auch so guten PvE Content hat...


----------



## Strader (22. Oktober 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> Wie is denn Aion so?, (Spielerberichte gesucht) !!!!



Grüße Dich meta,

lange nichts voneinander gehört; der Grund ist AION!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel ist sehr fesselnd, die Grafik top und es macht einfach nur Spass zu spielen.

Sicherlich gibt es noch das ein oder andere, was verbesserungswürdig ist - u. a. die Legionsverwaltung und auseichend Bankfächer -. Aber das Spiel ist ja erst knapp 1 Monat auf dem europäischen Markt und das sollte berücksichtigt werden, bevor vorschnell Urteile gefällt werden; denn auch WoW hatte in der Anfangsphase seine Problemchen.^^ 
Allerdings wurde gestern ein Update angekündigt, dass wohl noch dieses Jahr erscheinen und einige Probleme beheben soll. ;-)

AION eins zu eins mit WoW zu vergleichen, wäre ein Fehler, da die Spielschwerpunkte ganz verschieden sind.
Bei AION liegt der Spielschwerpunkt beim PVP, der ab Lvl 25 zum ersten Mal richtig zum Einsatz kommt; denn dann kann man in den Abyss und dort weiterlvln und Angehörige der gegnerischen Fraktion jagen. 

Bevor man Lvl 25 erreicht, muss man seinen char, wie bei WoW auch, durch Abarbeiten von Quests oder durch grinden hochleveln.
Ausreichend Quests sind vorhanden, so dass man ohne viel grinden zügig leveln kann.
Die Questgebiete sind sehr liebevoll und detailreich gestaltet; muss man gesehen haben.

Was mir persönlich sehr gut an den Quests gefällt, sind die Kampagnenquests.
Diese Quests sind sehr gut ausgearbeitet, anspruchsvoll, können überwiegend nur in Gruppen erledigt werden und beeindrucken mit netten Zwischensequenzen.

Desweiteren finde ich positiv, dass man sich erst ab Lvl 10 entscheiden muss, welchen Weg man künftig mit seinem Char beschreiten möchte (Bsp.: Krieger von Lvl 1-10; ab Lvl 10 dann Templar oder Gladiator). 
Hat man erst einmal eine Entscheidung getroffen, MUSS man den eingeschlagegen Weg mit diesem Char gehen.

Eigentlich sollte man das Spiel selber anspielen/testen, um sich selbst ein Eindruck von AION zu machen; ich kann es nur empfehlen!!!

MfG

Strader

P.S.: meta, ich habe meinen WoW-Acc an den Nagel gehängt und spiele nur nur noch AION (gilt auch für Lila) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Oktober 2009)

Strader schrieb:


> P.S.: meta, ich habe meinen WoW-Acc an den Nagel gehängt und spiele nur nur noch AION (gilt auch für Lila)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



huhu strader.

nur um das mal fix klarzustellen, mit meinem post (ich habe einfach den theadtitel kopiert) wollte ich nur mal darauf hinweisen worum es hier geht und die leute wieder zum thema bewegen ^^

mein char ist 30+ ich persönlich benötige die infos also auch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. lila hätte im forum ruhig mal was sagen können .-)


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja, finde auch das man sich hier wieder mehr auf das wesentliche beschränken sollte. Dieses 'Aion ist dooof' 'Neiin isses gaaaaanich' 'Doch isses woooooohl' 'Nein, isses niiiich' macht nich so viel sinn.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Oktober 2009)

Sinn macht es keinen stimmt..aber es ist irgendwie unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja, es gibt ja auch Leuts hier die sich ums Thema bemühen. Also zurück dazu, mit einer Frage an alle: Was glaubt ihr wieviele zahlende Spieler Aion in Europa und den US von A (nicht in Asien) in 6 monaten haben wird?
Ist zwar nicht direkt bezugnehmend auf das Thema, aber interessiert mich schon was ihr da so für Meinungen habt.

Und davon ab: Was glaubt ihr ist das grösste PRO und das grösste CONTRA bezüglich Aion? Bitte jeder nur einen Punkt. Und mit Begründung.


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

PRO Massenschlachten
Contra AionclientError
(Begründung muss ich nicht aber najawenn ihr wollt
PRO Massenschlachten, schonmal AE auf 200 Leute reingemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja es ist funny, und ziemlich geil
CONTRA Aionclienterror, wenn du bei sowas dann client error kriegst wirste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hmm....zahlende Spieler in den US und Europa...schwer zu sagen....ich denke es wird sich etwa bei 1-2 Millionen einpendeln....vielleicht etwas hoch gegriffen aber ich denke das ist machbar.

Pro und Contra....hmm....

Pro:

Ich denke die größte stärke Aions ist ohne Frage das PvP System im Abyss mit den verbundenen Massenschlachten Castle Sieges etc.

Contra:

Ich weiss nicht ob es das größte Manko ist, aber ich finde das das Tag-System einfach schrott ist.Ein Templer oder Kleriker hat so keine Chance seinen Mob zu halten bzw. den Loot daraus zu bekommen wenn ein DD kurz nach dem Pull Full DMG drauf fährt.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

pro = pvp massenschlachten
contra = nur pvp massenschlachten.
mir würde es auch gefallen wenn der "solo-pvp" gamer content nutzen kann a la bg`s und arena



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> pro = pvp massenschlachten
> contra = nur pvp massenschlachten.
> mir würde es auch gefallen wenn der "solo-pvp" gamer content nutzen kann a la bg`s und arena
> 
> ...



bgs weren shon geil wenn es sich hauptsächlich immernoch um open PvP handelt, aber wie in WoW BGs und Arena will ich nicht, erst recht nicht die Arena -.-


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (22. Oktober 2009)

danke für diesen threat! besonders unterhaltsam waren die letzten 6 seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da pvp in aoc ziemlich am ende ist braucht man wohl nicht mehr schreiben. das wissen alle die 80ig geworden sind und sich nen bisschen mit pvp beschäftigt haben. durch die keepfightwerbung war ich damals auf aoc aufmerksam geworden und es ist schon nen armutszeugniss für eine firma wenn ein hauptwerbefeature nach über 1 jahr nicht stabil läuft.

in aion durfte ich jetzt bei den ersten festungsraids auf lephar mitmachen und muss sagen das ist genau das was ich in aoc gesucht habe. offene festungen zu bestimmten zeiten angreifbar. einzelspieler können sich dem zerg anschliessen.. man muss keine gilde wechseln und dann in ein geschlossenem schlachtfeld zonen um das ganze fair und lagfrei zu halten (was augenscheinlich ja auch net klappt)
sicher gewinnt meistens der grössere zerg - allerding kann man hier auch mit taktik einiges gutmachen. merkt man schon wenn der grosse zerg aus randoms besteht und die zahlenmäß unterlegene truppe gemeinsam im ts/legions/allianzchat ist. wenn man es schafft den eigenen zerg zu koordinieren kann man gegnermassen gut zurückschlagen. 

spieler die von ego-shooter kommen und sowas suchen sind definitiv falsch hier. hab auch ne lange zeit cod2+4 gespielt aber in nem mmo sowas zu suchen ist ähm ja merkwürdig. nicht umsonst gibt es tankklassen heilerklassen schurkenklassen magieklassen in mmo´s. nen mmo auf 1vs1 zu balancen damit die spieler gegen jeden gewinnen können ist in meinen augen das dümmste was ne spieleschmiede machen kann. nen mmo sollte davon leben das spieler komunizieren - sich organisieren am besten alle klassen verschiedene auch wichtige aufgaben haben und nicht das man alleine durch die gegend latscht und andere einzelspieler umhaut.

ich werde aion wohl auch weiterspielen aber wer bestreitet das man hier beim leveln grinden muss ist auf beiden augen blind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer die 100ter wiederholenbaren quest natürlich als quest bezeichnet dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. auch klasse wenn hier jemand schreibt das er nen volles questbucht hat aber nur durch die abyssinni level 25-28 alle 18std levelt und ansonsten nen twink spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aion ist nicht das typische twinkspiel wie wow oder aion. hier sollte man sich doch eher auf 1 char konzentrieren wenn man was erreichen will. 

naja jedem das seine aber neuen spielern zu sagen man hat hier massig quest - man ohne probleme mit quest leveln der lügt eindeutig..

reines questen wäre "auftrag kille xx killerblabla" man läuft hin killt die und läuft auf dem direkten wege zum questgeber um sich nen neuen auftrag abzuholen.

bei aion ist es aber kein reines questen. ich zb mache es das ich für mich leichte gegner auf dem weg zu den questmobs mit kille. wenn ich zb. merke das bestimmte mobs gut kinah oder besondere gegenstände öfter droppen die ich für meine berufe brauche töte ich die eben länger wie 15x was mir nen npc gesagt hat.. wenn man dann so wie ich questet hat man auch keine extremen questlücken. andere mögen mein questen vielleicht schon als grinden oder farmen empfinden. denke da hat jeder ne andere schmerzgrenze. trotzdem würde ich nie sagen zum normalen quest hat aion genug quest. das wäre gelogen.

habe fertig


----------



## Schator (22. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn man sich die ganzen Patchnotes anschaut, sieht man das dort auch Battlegrounds enthalten sind.
Aber viele Sachen sind bei uns wegen der Übersetzung noch nicht verfügbar.

Und ihr habt recht zur Zeit fliegen viele Spiele wärend einen Festungsraids aus dem Spiel, dies liegt allerdings wohl
daran, das AION nur 1,5 GB RAM verarbeiten kann. Wenn AION nur mehr RAM braucht, weil viele Spieler auf einem
Fleck sind fliegt man aus dem Game.


----------



## Torrance (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> pro = pvp massenschlachten
> contra = nur pvp massenschlachten.
> mir würde es auch gefallen wenn der "solo-pvp" gamer content nutzen kann a la bg`s und arena
> 
> ...



Ich denke, das Kleingruppen/SoloPvP sich früher oder später selbst entwickeln. Was sowas angeht, sollte man warten bis ein Grossteil 50 ist.

So Long


----------



## Alondil (22. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich hab Ultima Online und Everquest 1 gespielt. Lange. Aion ist ein Grindgame.



Selten so gelacht. Wenn AION ein Grindgame ist, was ist dann WoW ?
Erzähl' mir nicht, das 153.te Mal in eine INI gehen ist kein Grinding ?
Wieso gibt es auch in WoW derart viele stupide Töte-dies und Sammel-das Quests, die kein Unterschied zum Grinding machen ?
Und im Gegenzug gibt's auch in Aion viele Quests die eben nicht Töte-dies und Sammel-das Quests sind.
Wer nach 4 Jahren ausgelutschtes, sich ewig wiederholendes WoW mit Augenkrebs-Grafik immer noch mag, bitte. Sollen die Unverbesserlichen doch weiter WoW spielen, ist doch ok, oder ? Aber lass' die Leute Aion spielen, die es aus vielen Gründen gut finden.


----------



## Alondil (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> pro = pvp massenschlachten
> contra = nur pvp massenschlachten.
> mir würde es auch gefallen wenn der "solo-pvp" gamer content nutzen kann a la bg`s und arena
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht. BGs würde ich mir noch in Aion gefallen lassen. Arena ist aber doch das Hinterletzte, was mich dazu bewegt. von WoW einen inzwischen meilenweiten Abstand zu gewinnen. Blizzard hat hier echte Sch..sse gebaut, zumal genau wegen der Arena hier die Chars mit Ihren Fähigkeiten immer weiter angeglichen worden sind, und es im Endeffekt (bis auf den Jäger, der in WoW abartig schlecht in der Arena ist) inzwischen egal ist, welche Char-Klasse man nimmt.


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2009)

Alondil schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht. Wenn AION ein Grindgame ist, was ist dann WoW ?
> Erzähl' mir nicht, das 153.te Mal in eine INI gehen ist kein Grinding ?
> Wieso gibt es auch in WoW derart viele stupide Töte-dies und Sammel-das Quests, die kein Unterschied zum Grinding machen ?
> Und im Gegenzug gibt's auch in Aion viele Quests die eben nicht Töte-dies und Sammel-das Quests sind.
> Wer nach 4 Jahren ausgelutschtes, sich ewig wiederholendes WoW mit Augenkrebs-Grafik immer noch mag, bitte. Sollen die Unverbesserlichen doch weiter WoW spielen, ist doch ok, oder ? Aber lass' die Leute Aion spielen, die es aus vielen Gründen gut finden.


Und schon wieder so ein...Mensch der herkommt und sagt: Aion ist zwar nicht gut, aber WOW ist noch schlechter. DARUM GEHTS HIER NICHT. ES GEHT HIER NICHT UM WOW!!!
Es geht hier darum das einige Spieler behauptet haben, man müsste in Aion nicht grinden. Das ist nun widerlegt worden, sogar mehrfach. Von dem Thema sind wir auch lange weg, wenn du dir die mühe gemacht hättest den thread zu lesen hättest du das auch gemerkt. Wenn du unbedingt Aion mit WOW vergleichen willst mach doch nen thread auf. Ich garantiere dir, das die mods hier den bestimmt ganz toll finden werden, genau wie ALLE die sich hier mittlerweile an einer ORDENTLICHEN diskussion beteiligen. Also geh woanders trollen bitte, oder benimm dich.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Und schon wieder so ein...Mensch der herkommt und sagt: Aion ist zwar nicht gut, aber WOW ist noch schlechter. DARUM GEHTS HIER NICHT. ES GEHT HIER NICHT UM WOW!!!
> Es geht hier darum das einige Spieler behauptet haben, man müsste in Aion nicht grinden. Das ist nun widerlegt worden, sogar mehrfach. Von dem Thema sind wir auch lange weg,



jetzt mal ne blöde frage: ab welchen level muß man grinden? also bis level 33 mußte ich nicht einmal grinden. (quests bis dato ohne ende und die 100*quest nicht einberechnet)
ich wills halt gerne wissen um mich emotional vorzubereiten, denn fakt ist: bis level 33 braucht man nicht mal im ansatz grinden.


ab wann gehts denn nun los?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin auch erst 30 daher kanns ich nicht mit gewissheit sagen aber das was ich anhand der Statistik die mal hier rumgeisterte sagen kann ist, dass es so mit lvl 40+ schwer wird seine Exp ausschließlich über Quests und Inis zu sammeln...daher würde ich sagen:

Ab lvl 40!


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (22. Oktober 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> danke für diesen threat! besonders unterhaltsam waren die letzten 6 seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Synti schrieb:


> jetzt mal ne blöde frage: ab welchen level muß man grinden? also bis level 33 mußte ich nicht einmal grinden. (quests bis dato ohne ende und die 100*quest nicht einberechnet)
> ich wills halt gerne wissen um mich emotional vorzubereiten, denn fakt ist: bis level 33 braucht man nicht mal im ansatz grinden.
> 
> 
> ...



für dich zitiere ich mich einfach nochmal. wenn du schreibst das man bis level 33 nicht grinden musst lügst du oder bist blind. wenn du ähnlich spielst wie ich haste sicher genug quest aber rein durch quest kannst du nicht gelevelt haben - das geht nicht!


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> jetzt mal ne blöde frage: ab welchen level muß man grinden? also bis level 33 mußte ich nicht einmal grinden. (quests bis dato ohne ende und die 100*quest nicht einberechnet)
> ich wills halt gerne wissen um mich emotional vorzubereiten, denn fakt ist: bis level 33 braucht man nicht mal im ansatz grinden.
> 
> 
> ...



Also ohne jetzt das ganze Thema nochmal aufzuwärmen. Diese Tabelle listet den Erfahrungsbedarf für Stufen in Relation zu dem auf Was man maximal mit ALLEN Quests die es für die Stufenbereiche gibt an XP bekommen kann. Nicht inbegriffen ist hier die Erfahrung die man für das töten von Monstern WÄHREND der quests bekommt. Aber wie schon jemand anders schrieb: Was sollen das denn für Quests sein das man soviele Monster darin töten muss das es zum leveln reicht? Bring mir 800.000 Sprigg Häute?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...8950&st=340


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also ohne jetzt das ganze Thema nochmal aufzuwärmen. Diese Tabelle listet den Erfahrungsbedarf für Stufen in Relation zu dem auf Was man maximal mit ALLEN Quests die es für die Stufenbereiche gibt an XP bekommen kann. Nicht inbegriffen ist hier die Erfahrung die man für das töten von Monstern WÄHREND der quests bekommt. Aber wie schon jemand anders schrieb: Was sollen das denn für Quests sein das man soviele Monster darin töten muss das es zum leveln reicht? Bring mir 800.000 Sprigg Häute?
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...8950&st=340





nochmals, es ist gut möglich das ich eine besondere aion-version habe. anscheinend habe ich die super-quest aion-version.
bis level 33 mußte ich nicht einmal grinden. quest die man 100 mal machen kann, habe ich genau 1 mal gemacht. ich kille auch auf dem questweg
nicht 100 von mobs. das einzige was ich mache ist, das ich in allen gebieten auch alle quest annehme und löse.

also es kam ja eine klare antwort, nämlich ab level 40 muß man grinden. ich glaub das jetzt mal, obwohl einige ja behauptet haben,
man muß schon ab level 15 grinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> nochmals, es ist gut möglich das ich eine besondere aion-version habe. anscheinend habe ich die super-quest aion-version.
> bis level 33 mußte ich nicht einmal grinden. quest die man 100 mal machen kann, habe ich genau 1 mal gemacht. ich kille auch auf dem questweg
> nicht 100 von mobs. das einzige was ich mache ist, das ich in allen gebieten auch alle quest annehme und löse.
> 
> ...



100 % sign


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> .... du oder bist blind.



vielleicht bist du blind und siehst die questgeber nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> jetzt mal ne blöde frage: ab welchen level muß man grinden? also bis level 33 mußte ich nicht einmal grinden. (quests bis dato ohne ende und die 100*quest nicht einberechnet)
> ich wills halt gerne wissen um mich emotional vorzubereiten, denn fakt ist: bis level 33 braucht man nicht mal im ansatz grinden.
> 
> 
> ...



Diese ganze grinden oder nicht grinden Diskussion scheitert schon im Ansatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstens hat jeder ne andere Auffassung ab wann er nun grindet und wann nicht, und das kann ein riesiger Unterschied sein.

Zweitens hat jeder eine andere Art zu spielen, seis nun ob man außschließlich das umbringt was man muss oder auch mal nebenbei was um ein Pflänzchen umballert um das freizubekommen, oder ob man nur in der Gruppe spielt oder allein.

Drittens kommt es noch drauf an wie sehr jemand die Berufe betreibt oder sammelt. Das macht zwar im einzelnen nicht viel aus aber wenn mans mal hochrechnet wieviel man im gesamten gemacht hat kommen manche sicher in einen gewissen %Bereich der gesamt Ep.

Viertens kommt es drauf an wie oft man stirbt, da man mit jedem Tod mindestes 1% seiner Ep verliert. (Am anfang eines lvls nicht wichitg, am Ende sehr)

Fünftens ist es die Frage ob man auch alle Quests gefunden hat oder welche schlicht und einfach übersehen hat.

Also wenn jemand sagt er musste nicht grinden kann er durchaus recht haben, ganz genauso wie jemand wenn er sagt er musste viel grinden in der selben lvl-Range.


Ich bin jetzt Stufe 37 und musste meiner Meinung nach nicht gezwungenermaßen grinden. Aber ich werde das heute wohl ne Runde machen, da ich mir im Moment noch nichtmal den Seelenheiler leisten kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Neue skills und gleichzeitig Sammelskill 300+ kaufen war ne blöde Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also denkt mal drüber nach dass ginden =/= grinden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Diese ganze grinden oder nicht grinden Diskussion scheitert schon im Ansatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



damit kann ich leben


----------



## Roy1971 (22. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Diese ganze grinden oder nicht grinden Diskussion scheitert schon im Ansatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, hatte diesen Ansatz, dass es u.a. am Spieler bzw. der Spielweise liegt auch schon mehrmals angebracht.... aber hat nix gebracht. Vielmehr wurde dann hier eine Fanboyattacke losgetreten.... Naja, kann Dir nur zustimmen


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Diese ganze grinden oder nicht grinden Diskussion scheitert schon im Ansatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich kann damit auch leben... guter beitrag...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (22. Oktober 2009)

Wie Aion so ist ? Ich spiele nun einen 33er Templer, auf Elyosseite und mir gefällt es sehr gut. In Aion ist nicht alle Gold was glänzt das stimmt. Es gibt vieles was besser gelöst sein könnte. Aber es ist auf jedem Fall für mich das Geld Wert, ist spannend und es macht mir sehr viel Spaß. Ich versuche mal meine Erfahrungen hier zu beschreiben. Natürlich ist alles subjektiv und vieles werden andere anders sehen.

Zu Anfang:

Der Charaktereditor ist schon wirklich sehr gut. Das es nur zwei Rassen gibt ist nicht wirklich ein Nachteil, die Möglichkeiten seinen Char anzupassen sind derart vielfältig das da für jedem Geschmack was bei sein sollte. Mitunter sind die Einstellmöglichkeiten schon zu umfangreich. Zu Anfang hatte ich Befürchtungen das es nun Unmengen von Freaks geben wird, also Körper mit extrem kurzen oder langen Extremitäten, großen oder kleinen Köpfen, Nasen usw. Aber bis darauf das es einige zu kleine, und manchmal auch zu große Charaktere gibt, haben sich da die Befürchtungen nicht bewahrheitet. 

Level 1 bis 9:
Die Grafik ist nicht überwältigend, aber durchaus hübsch. An den Rändern nicht ganz so toll, ansonsten echt liebevoll. Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, es ist ein MMO, Grafik ist da eher untergeordnet. Und wenn man es so betrachtet ist die Grafik im allgemeinen großartig. Nicht das beste was möglich wäre, aber trotzdem sehr stimmungsvoll. Die Quests sind Einheitskost. Außer die Kampagnenquests, die sind recht nett gemacht und führen einen in die eigene und allgemeine Geschichte ein.  

Das Es nur eine Währungseinheit gibt ist für deutsche etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Sind wir es doch gewohnt Abstufungen wie Kupfer, Silber Gold zu haben. Aber das stört eher am Rande. Es gibt eben nur Kupfer oder in Aion eben Kinah. Die Italiener sind wohl eher noch an so hohe Zahlen gewöhnt.

Das erste Startgebiet, auch wenn es recht nett gestaltet ist erschreckt einen dann aber doch etwas. Es ist einfach nur Linear aufgebaut. Ein langer gewundener Schlauch oder eine gewundene Schlucht. Aber auch das kann man glaube ich gut verkraften. Es ist ja nur das Anfangsgebiet u erst mal die Grundlagen zu lernen.

Level 10 bis 24:
Endlich kann man in die Hauptstadt Sanctum und bekommt seine Flügel. Na ja, nur fliegen darf man im Sanktum nicht. Nur etwas gleiten, was man aber auch erst mal erlernen muß. Wenn man aufpaßt wundert man sich das es einige gibt die da sehr lange im Sanctum gleiten, man selbst macht aber eher nur kleine Hüpfer. Aber irgendwann hat man es raus.

Überhaupt das  Sanktum. Es ist groß, na ja, eigentlich nicht wirklich. Eher etwas Leer. Vorne der Eingangsbereich mit Auktionshaus, Empfangshalle  und ein paar Händlern, hinten dann der Handwerksbereich ein paar Händler, die Haupthalle und ein Bibliothek. Auf einer Nebeninsel gibt es noch eine Taverne. Weitläufig ist es, aber groß ist was anderes. Die Details sind hübsch, aber insgesamt komme ich mir vor wie in einer Vorstadtsiedlung aus Beton.

Dann kommt man nach Veteron. Endlich fliegen. Ja, nur wirklich im Bereich um die Festung und dann eine Minute lang. Und was ist das ? Unsichtbare Mauern an die man stößt wenn man fliegt. Aber dafür ist das Gebiet nun nicht mehr ganz so Schlauchartig. Also zu Anfang, bis man dann merkt das es eher einem Rindkurs gleicht. Trotzdem bietet das Gebiet schon wesentlich mehr und macht Spaß. Ein kleines Elitegebiet sorgt dann dafür das man merkt es ist ein Gruppenspiel.

Mit ungefähr Stufe 20 kommt man dann nach Elton. Bei mir war da zuerst ein klein wenig Enttäuschung weil es zu Anfang schon wieder so eingeengt wirkte. Auch hier ist fliegen nur im Festungsbereich möglich. Aber ald kommt man aus dem Festungsbereich und merkt dann wie riesig dieses Gebiet wirklich ist. Bis 25 gibt es dann genug Quest die relativ nah beieinander liegen und bei denen man mehrere gleichzeitig machen kann.

Abyss (ab Level 25)

Nun geht’s ins Abyss mit 25. Das sollte man dann auch zuerst mal tun. Einmal weil die dortigen Quests recht einfach sind und relativ viel bringen, aber vor allem weil es nur dort die Stigmascherben gibt die man zum sockeln der Stigmasteine braucht. 

PVP im Abys scheint ja vielen zu gefallen. Ich bin da eher schwankend. Natürlich ist es schon spannend. Besonders wenn mal einigermaßen ausgewogene Gruppen aufeinandertreffen. Aber ansonsten denke ich eher das dort die eher nicht so sozial eingestellten Spieler ihren Spaß haben. Fairplay habe ich da bisher nicht erlebt. Als Beispiel traf ich da, ich war glaube ich so Stufe 30, auf einen Asmodier. Der haute einige Monster um die ich auch brauchte. Er war Gladiator und an der Art wie erkämpfte und wie lange es dauerte sah ich das er bestimmt zwei bis drei Stufen unter mir war. Also keine Gefahr, zudem wollte er nur questen. Also sah ich kurz zu und zog mir selbst eines der Monster herbei. Eine Weile ging es ganz gut. Wir ließen uns in Ruhe. Dann passte ich einmal nicht auf und pullte gleich drei Gegner. Auf meiner Stufe eigentlich kein Problem, ja wäre da nicht der Asmodier gewesen. Kaum sah er das ich ziemlich weit mit dem Leben runter war und immer noch mit einem Gegner zu tun hatte nutzte er das aus und schlug meinen Char tot. 

Nicht besonders schlimm so etwas, aber bezeichnend welche Art zu spielen gefördert wird. Schade, ich mag es lieber fair zu spielen. Das ganze zieht sich aber allgemein so durch das PVP. Hochstufige machen sich einen Spaß daraus niedrigstufige ständig zu belagern. So ist es zwar vielfach im PVP, bei Aion stört mich das dies aber vom Programm selbst so stark unterstützt wird. Mir wäre lieber da gibt es eine echte Speere. Auf Dauer macht so etwas wirklich keinen Spaß.  Ansonsten ist es natürlich schon spannend weil man ständig aufpassen muß. Nur das dort 40 stufige oder mehr ungestraft 25 stufige abfarmen finde ich nicht so prickelnd.

Heiron (ab ca. Stufe 30, 32)
Dieses Gebiet kenne ich nun nur in Ansätzen. Aber das was ich sah ist schon wirklich großartig. Dieses Gebiege oder auch der Dschungel ist wirklich groß und liebevoll gestalltet.

Berufe:
Das ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache. Es kostet ziemlich viel Kinah und Zeit. Dafür muß man aber auch nicht
 1000 Handschuhe der Sinnlosigkeit oder ähnliches herstellen. Zudem kann man die Sachen die man dann herstellen kann wirklich auch gebrauchen. Das Farmen der Zutaten ist recht mühsam, nur andererseits, wenn man, was man auch tun sollte, seine Sammelfähigkeiten immer mit ausbaut, reicht es eigentlich immer aus. Für mehr, um es eventuell zu verkaufen, muß man einiges zu kaufen. Aber für den Eigenverbrauch reichen die gefarmten Sachen meist.

Reisen:
Ein etwas wunder Punkt in Aion. Spätestens ab Elton sind die Strecken enorm. Mann kann vieles mit gleiten erleichtern und auch einige Flugrouten sind vorhanden, aber ein Pferdchen wünscht man sich doch. Einige Wege sind schon sehr lang.

Kämpfen:
Das ist ein Punkt der mir in Aion sehr gut gefällt. Je höher man kommt um so anspruchsvoller wird es. Man muß genau wissen wann man welche Fähigkeit einsetzt. Vor allem die Kombofähigkeiten sorgen dafür das es sehr dynamisch wird. Im Vergleich dazu sind die Kämpfe in WoW (Ich habe da 5 Jahre einen Krieger gespielt) zum einschlafen. Graphisch schön aussehen tut es zudem noch dazu, auch wenn man diesen Punkt im Kampf eher weniger betrachtet.

Alles in Allen hat Aion viele Schwächen. Aber in der Summe ist es ein großartiges Spiel und bietet mehr als genug um einen langfristig zu motivieren. Ob einen das Angebot gefällt muß jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Oktober 2009)

Mei is das schön..alle wieder glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Wie Aion so ist ? Ich spiele nun einen 33er Templer, ....
> 
> Alles in Allen hat Aion viele Schwächen. Aber in der Summe ist es ein großartiges Spiel und bietet mehr als genug um einen langfristig zu motivieren. Ob einen das Angebot gefällt muß jeder selbst entscheiden


Sehr guter Spieler-review! Bravo.


----------



## AdamsApfel (22. Oktober 2009)

*sehr schön geschrieben,ich kann Größtenteils zustimmen.*


----------



## Roy1971 (22. Oktober 2009)

Guter Beitrag von Cerom....


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

Unrecht!!!
naja bin Asmo und hab oft genug mit Elyos geredet, das es im Abyss so zugeht, kann ich nicht zusagen, töte keinen rang 8++ auser ich muss nen Feindlichen Lager (qgebiet) auslöschen, und die attacken mich, kommt lales mit lvl 40^^
war auch mit einer anderen Legion im TS und haben so eine art minipakt geschlossen, das wenn wir uns sehen friede freude eierkucken =)
naja sind schon ok diese Elyos, und das Gerücht das sie keine Menschen sind stimmt nicht! ( zumindest hörten sie sich so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
naja netter bericht obwohl ich vieles anders seh evtl. wegen den Rassenunterschied


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Das ist nun widerlegt worden, sogar mehrfach.



wo denn ? 
a. bis 35 braucht man nicht 1 mob zu grinden evtl. später ?
b. da die q xp "deutlich" angehoben wird , sollten sich auch die abstände verschieben, also selbst wenn müsst es dann passen, allerdings bis jetzt seh ich mal nix von grinden und wenn du nu wieder von "ist wiederlegt worden" anfängst...dann sollten diese "wiederleger" sich evtl. nicht nur 1mal auf der stelle im kreis drehen und nach nem q npc gucken ?

p.s. zu deinem tollen link mit der tollen tabelle...du weisst schon das sie aus der beta ist ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> wo denn ?
> a. bis 35 braucht man nicht 1 mob zu grinden evtl. später ?
> b. da die q xp "deutlich" angehoben wird , sollten sich auch die abstände verschieben, also selbst wenn müsst es dann passen, allerdings bis jetzt seh ich mal nix von grinden und wenn du nu wieder von "ist wiederlegt worden" anfängst...dann sollten diese "wiederleger" sich evtl. nicht nur 1mal auf der stelle im kreis drehen und nach nem q npc gucken ?


Sorry, ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Leute die den thread nicht lesen und nur trollen wollen. Red was du willst.


----------



## Randor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Nur das dort 40 stufige oder mehr ungestraft 25 stufige abfarmen finde ich nicht so prickelnd.



Jop sehr schön geschrieben und zum Großteil kann ich dir zustimmen nur bei dem obrigem Zitat nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zwar ist es so wenn man als "hochstufiger" kleine abfarmen will nicht wirklich was dabei herausspringt, da man weder Ep (sekundär) noch Abysspunkte von den kleinen bekommt. Es lohnt sich nicht wirklich und die Gefahr besteht dass man auf einen "getarneten" Hochstufigen trifft der evtl nur den kleinen helfen will.

Das kann relativ schnell blöd ausgehen und man hat mehr AP verloren als eingenommen.
Also keine Sorge, es sollte später kein großes geganke werden (ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Nur ab 40+ wenn man dann die ganzen 50er im selben Gebiet hat könnte es schwieriger werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Leute die den thread nicht lesen und nur trollen wollen. Red was du willst.



rofl ...du held, ich hab gesagt ich hab bis 35 kein einziges mal gedrindet und das hab ich auch nicht, troll dich ma besser selber statt auf tabellen aus ner beta zuverweisen...

is mir aber nu eh zu blöd hier, also keine sorge


----------



## Randor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> ...






Metadron72 schrieb:


> wo denn ?
> a. bis 35 braucht man nicht 1 mob zu grinden evtl. später ?
> b. da die q xp "deutlich" angehoben wird , sollten sich auch die abstände verschieben, also selbst wenn müsst es dann passen, allerdings bis jetzt seh ich mal nix von grinden und wenn du nu wieder von "ist wiederlegt worden" anfängst...dann sollten diese "wiederleger" sich evtl. nicht nur 1mal auf der stelle im kreis drehen und nach nem q npc gucken ?
> 
> ...



Sry für den Doppel Post.

Metadon lesen hilft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

doofe frage mal:
kommt man als elyos in den oberen abyss nur wenn im oberen auch ein keep eingenommen ist?
oder gibst auch andere wege dorthin?


----------



## Randor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Wenn so is wie bei den Asmos (bin mir zu 99,5% sicher) dann kannste über die Ost-/Westscherbe von Latesran bei dem Teleporter fuzzi nach oben fliegen....oder du fliegst direkt nach oben was mit den CE Flügeln und einem Pot locker machbar ist.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ...denn fakt ist: bis level 33 braucht man nicht mal im ansatz grinden.




DAS ist glattweg gelogen, und das weisst Du, alter Propagandaminister... ;-))

Grinden deutet sich zart ab 15-20 an.

Oberhalb von lvl 20 kommste ums grinden nicht mehr rum, und das mit steigendem Anteil pro Level.

So siehts aus.


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2009)

Nicht schon wieder.


----------



## Randor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir mach dir nix draus, ich glaub ich gebs auch auf.
Da stellts mir die Fußnägel auf wenn die Leute nicht mal die letzten 2 Seiten lesen.

Armin, my special friend



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (22. Oktober 2009)

Also wirklich grinden mußte ich bisher auch nicht. Von Stufe 32 auf Stufe 33 habe ich das letzte halbe Level gegrindet, besser eigentlich gefarmt. Aber auch nur weil ich da keine Lust hatte im Abyss oder diesen Theobomos nach zu sehen ob es da Questen wieder gibt. In Elton und Heiron fand ich nur wiederholbare. Außerdem brauche ich Kinah. Aber wie ich dann Stufe 33 war wurden sofort wieder zwei Kampagnenquests und mindestes   5 normale Quest am Oberservatorium frei. Und in den anderen Gebieten werden wahrscheinlich auch noch reichlich neue frei geschaltet sein.

Die Questen sind verteilt, manchmal schwer zu finden. Nicht so wie in WoW hintereinander. Man muß immer wieder mal in alte Gebiete zurück. Natürlich reicht es nicht nur die Questpunkte. Aber zusammen mit den Punkten der dafür erlegten Monster und auch den Punkten für das sammeln, schmieden usw. reicht es wirklich. 

Zudem kommt noch das der Besuch im Untergrundtempel (Stufe 28 bis 30 ca.) und auch der Besuch in der ersten Abyssinstanz sehr viele Punkte bringt.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich seh das positive dran...die Leute, die sich was draus machen wenn sie nen wenig grinden müssen kennen auch nur MMOs die einfach den Leuten das leveln so gestalten, das jeder Blinde schnellst möglich vorran kommt.

Grind-Affine Leute haben sowas schon erlebt in etlichen MMOs (Neocron, DAoC, Lineage etc.) und wissen wie man sich in solchen MMOs zu verhalten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergo...umso mehr Affen hier schreien "da muss man grinden" umso weniger stress in der Community ;D


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Wenn so is wie bei den Asmos (bin mir zu 99,5% sicher) dann kannste über die Ost-/Westscherbe von Latesran bei dem Teleporter fuzzi nach oben fliegen....oder du fliegst direkt nach oben was mit den CE Flügeln und einem Pot locker machbar ist.




supi thx for info...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Lanatir mach dir nix draus, ich glaub ich gebs auch auf.
> Da stellts mir die Fußnägel auf wenn die Leute nicht mal die letzten 2 Seiten lesen.
> 
> Armin, my special friend
> ...




Lieber Kukident,

als ich den Beitrag eröffnete gab es die folgenden 2 Seiten noch nicht.

Konnte doch ned ahnen das ihr den Synti schon platt macht für seine Lügen ;-)


Ich bin jetzt wach, Freunde.

Ihr wisst was das heißt.

Wahrheiten werden knallhart benannt.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Konnte doch ned ahnen das ihr den Synti schon platt macht für seine Lügen ;-)




ne ne, erst durch meine knallharte intervention, habe ich diesen thread die objektive sachlickeit geben können,
die darin mündete, daß die wahrheit ans licht kam. insbesondere durch den beitrag von Rondor2
wurde den leuten aufgezeigt: jawohl du mußt nicht grinden, also kannst du ruhig grinden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. Oktober 2009)

Detela schrieb:


> Hmmm!?
> Lass ma nachdenken...
> oder kuck dir ma den unterschied der spellanimationen an von den ich betone NACHKÄMPFERN
> nahliegenster unterschied
> ...



und grafisch aufwändigere kampfanimationen machen ein spiel besser ? pvp scheint da ja ziemlich öde zu sein ... voreinander rum stehen und tasten kloppen


----------



## Cerom (22. Oktober 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> und grafisch aufwändigere kampfanimationen machen ein spiel besser ? pvp scheint da ja ziemlich öde zu sein ... voreinander rum stehen und tasten kloppen


Ja, aber du mußt die richtigen Tasten drücken. Bewegen bringt aber trotzdem noch etwas. Das heißt nicht wie in WoW immer die gleiche Taste, zur Abwechslung mal eine zweite, aber nur weil es Abwechslung bringt, nicht weil es notwendig ist. Von den Kämpfen wo ein einziger Schlag reicht mal völlig abgesehen.

Erzähl mir bloß nicht das PVP in WoW auch nur annähernd anspruchsvoll ist oder man da was können muß. Du mußt nur die Klasse haben die gerade Imba ist und du hast den Kampf schon zu 90 % gewonnen. Selbst das Tanken mit einem Krieger wurde mit Patch 3,2 ein Witz. Da mußte man folgende Tasten drücken:

Donnerknall, Donnerknall, Donnerknall, Donnerknall 
und ab und zu mal Donnerknall. 
Und Krieger waren dabei noch die Tankklasse die es am schwersten hatte.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ja, aber du mußt die richtigen Tasten drücken. Bewegen bringt aber trotzdem noch etwas. Das heißt nicht wie in WoW immer die gleiche Taste, zur Abwechslung mal eine zweite, aber nur weil es Abwechslung bringt, nicht weil es notwendig ist. Von den Kämpfen wo ein einziger Schlag reicht mal völlig abgesehen.
> 
> Erzähl mir bloß nicht das PVP in WoW auch nur annähernd anspruchsvoll ist oder man da was können muß. Du mußt nur die Klasse haben die gerade Imba ist und du hast den Kampf schon zu 90 % gewonnen. Selbst das Tanken mit einem Krieger wurde mit Patch 3,2 ein Witz. Da mußte man folgende Tasten drücken:
> 
> ...




Was sollen den immer diese dümmlichen Vergleiche.

Als ob das Schrott-PvP in Aion dadurch aufgewertet wird weils bei WoW auch Schrott-PvP gibt.


Ich muss sagen, jedes Aion-PvP-Video sieht extrem statisch aus, genauso wie ich´s selber auch erleben musste. Wie zwei Tischtennisspieler die sich ned bewegen. 

Ping - Pong - Ping - Pong - Ping - Pong - Ping - Pong

So, jetzt Trank einwerfen.

Ping - Pong - Ping - Pong - Ping - Pong - Ping - Pong

So, jetzt 2ten Trank einwerfen.

Ping - Pong - Ping - Pong - Ping - Pong - Ping - Pong

Mist, noch 20% HP, CD auf Pot´s, naja, wegrennen. Was solls, der andere kann mich eh ned stoppen. Mit nem bisschen Glück kackt beim verfolgen im Flügelmodus ab.


So läuft das ab, das ist doch nicht schön.

Das macht AoC, WAR & WoW besser.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

wie goil armin, genauso habe ich mir gedacht, könntest du aussehen... (avatar)


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wie goil armin, genauso habe ich mir gedacht, könntest du aussehen... (avatar)



Was heisst hier könntest? Das bin ich.

Da gabs mal nen Briten der hatte ne Comedy-Schow, dem hab ich meinen Gesichtswachsabdruck für seine Maske verkauft.

Manchmal verwechselt man mich mit dem.

aber BTT.

Was sachste zu meiner PvP Kritik? ALs alter WoW-Waffenrating-zieher?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Oktober 2009)

"Das macht WoW besser"?! oO

Naja..also wenn du nicht in der Lage bist die Bewegungsbonis gescheit einzusetzen, die Umgebung durch OOS zu nutzen oder deinen Gegner mit diversen Skills am flüchten zu hindern wundert es mich nicht weiter das deine subjektive Wahrnehmung vom PVP so ist, wie du sie geschildert hast.

Was an der Aussage wahr sein mag ist die Tatsache, dass das WAR PvP ein paar wenige Elemente besitzt die man sich bei Aion vielleicht wünschen würde wie beispielsweise die Kollisionsabfrage oder etwaige BGs.

Aber ich würde nicht ausschließen das sowas bei Aion noch folgt also ruhig blu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Was sollen den immer diese dümmlichen Vergleiche.
> 
> Als ob das Schrott-PvP in Aion dadurch aufgewertet wird weils bei WoW auch Schrott-PvP gibt.
> 
> ...



Man merkt sofort, du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung. Davon aber sehr viel

AoC und WAR kenne ich nicht, die Spiele haben mich nie gereizt. WoW kenne ich, da war und ist PVP (und PVE) ein absoluter Witz. Können muß man da gar nichts, Klasse und Ausrüstung zählt, weiter nichts. Das habe ich lange genug erfahren, anstatt besser wurde es immer schlimmer bis es absolut nur noch ein Spiel für kleine Kinder wurde.


----------



## Helmchen123 (22. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ja, aber du mußt die richtigen Tasten drücken. Bewegen bringt aber trotzdem noch etwas. Das heißt nicht wie in WoW immer die gleiche Taste, zur Abwechslung mal eine zweite, aber nur weil es Abwechslung bringt, nicht weil es notwendig ist. Von den Kämpfen wo ein einziger Schlag reicht mal völlig abgesehen.
> 
> Erzähl mir bloß nicht das PVP in WoW auch nur annähernd anspruchsvoll ist oder man da was können muß. Du mußt nur die Klasse haben die gerade Imba ist und du hast den Kampf schon zu 90 % gewonnen. Selbst das Tanken mit einem Krieger wurde mit Patch 3,2 ein Witz. Da mußte man folgende Tasten drücken:
> 
> ...



gibts hier wen der das glaubt?
ka son quatsch kann nur jemand schreiben der wow noch nie gespielt hat


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> "Das macht WoW besser"?! oO
> 
> Naja..also wenn du nicht in der Lage bist die Bewegungsbonis gescheit einzusetzen, die Umgebung durch OOS zu nutzen oder deinen Gegner mit diversen Skills am flüchten zu hindern wundert es mich nicht weiter das deine subjektive Wahrnehmung vom PVP so ist, wie du sie geschildert hast.
> 
> ...




Siehste das finde ich gar nicht.

Die "Bewegungsboni" sind nur im PvE "Bonis". Im PvP werden sie zum Malus durch die DmG-Debuffs.

Die Kollisionsabfrage fand ich eines der SCHLECHTESTEN Features in anderen Games. (AoC, WAR) Blos nicht.


----------



## Helmchen123 (22. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Man merkt sofort, du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung. Davon aber sehr viel
> 
> AoC und WAR kenne ich nicht, die Spiele haben mich nie gereizt. WoW kenne ich, da war und ist PVP (und PVE) ein absoluter Witz. Können muß man da gar nichts, Klasse und Ausrüstung zählt, weiter nichts. Das habe ich lange genug erfahren, anstatt besser wurde es immer schlimmer bis es absolut nur noch ein Spiel für kleine Kinder wurde.



Achso und in Aion ist das alles besser? also ich könnte da glatt das gegenteil behaupten und mom...
das tue ich auch


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Was heisst hier könntest? Das bin ich.
> 
> 
> 
> Was sachste zu meiner PvP Kritik? ALs alter WoW-Waffenrating-zieher?



ich denke mir, daß das pvp in wow zweischneidig ist. nach meiner ansicht hängt es davon ab, wie gut der eigene "skill" ist.
wenn du (ich war ein goiler-pvp mage) deine klasse echt gut spielen konntest, war es schon lustig mal im bg 3-4 leute umzuhauen.

aber letztendlich konntest du deine klasse nur begrenzt spielen... duell mit einen schurken, lief immer rundebasiert ab und man hat kaum wirkliche
alternativen wie man auf eine attacke reagieren konnte. 

aion bietet da schon viel mehr. alleine weil deine bewegungsrichtung auch eine rolle spielt. desweiteren hast du einfach ein ganz neues
element durch das fliegen. dadurch bieten sich einfach mehr optionen an.

auch scheint es mehr skills zu geben und die auswahl der reaktionen ist größer. zudem bietet das stigma-system einiges an 
individualität und möglichkeiten dein char zu "spezialisieren"...

ich habe halt in aion etwas die bedenken, ob z.b. ein cc-lastiger char nachteiliger ist als ein dd-char.
das kann ich halt noch nicht beurteilen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibst da schon erfahrungen? cc-char ist nachteiliger als ein dd-char?


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Man merkt sofort, du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung. Davon aber sehr viel
> 
> AoC und WAR kenne ich nicht, die Spiele haben mich nie gereizt. WoW kenne ich, da war und ist PVP (und PVE) ein absoluter Witz. Können muß man da gar nichts, Klasse und Ausrüstung zählt, weiter nichts. Das habe ich lange genug erfahren, anstatt besser wurde es immer schlimmer bis es absolut nur noch ein Spiel für kleine Kinder wurde.




Also alles das was Du bei WoW beweinst kannste 1&1 auf JEDES andere MMO übertragen.

Ich frag mich wieso Du zu Aion gegangen bist.

WoW ist Fokus PvE mit Teilen PvP (leider). Ich bin damals zu AoC wegen grossem PvP-Versprechen. War ja nix. Dann kam WAR was Fokus auf PvP hatte. War zum PvP auch super, hatte andere Schwächen.

So dann kam Aion, das hab ich mir geholt wegen: PvP.

Wenn Du am WoW-PvP die Unterschiede wegen Rüstung und Waffen usw. beweinst, dann sag ich Dir jetzt schon wirste im Aion-Endgame richtig plärren.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> aber letztendlich konntest du deine klasse nur begrenzt spielen... duell mit einen schurken, lief immer rundebasiert ab und man hat kaum wirkliche
> alternativen wie man auf eine attacke reagieren konnte.



Das ist aber in jedem MMO-PvP so, auch bei Aion. In der Grp wirds erst "rund". Solo haste Schwächen und Stärken mit deinem Char, aber das macht doch dann den Reiz aus.




Synti schrieb:


> aion bietet da schon viel mehr.



Was denn?



Synti schrieb:


> alleine weil deine bewegungsrichtung auch eine rolle spielt. desweiteren hast du einfach ein ganz neues
> element durch das fliegen. dadurch bieten sich einfach mehr optionen an.



Alles das finde ich eher hinderlich. Flügel, ok, aber will ich im PvP im Flugmodus abstürzen beim verfolgen von nem fliehenden Opfer? Nee.

Die "Bewegungsgeschichte" ist fürs PvP weder geeignet noch durchdacht. Was denkste warum die alle stehen im PvP? Nicht weil se alle die "Boni" wollen, sonder weil keiner Bpck hat auf -60% DMG. Was soll der Mist?

Also wenn es um PvP- Innovation ging muss ich sagen wars bei AoC mal ne Idee, PvP durch Moves (Schilde verlagern) und Komboschläge "komplexer" zu gestalten als einfach nur 3 Tasten spammen. Das fand ich gut von der Idee her.



Synti schrieb:


> auch scheint es mehr skills zu geben und die auswahl der reaktionen ist größer. zudem bietet das stigma-system einiges an
> individualität und möglichkeiten dein char zu "spezialisieren"...



Kann ich bei meiner Assel nur verneinen. JA, man hat eine grosse Bandbreite an Fähigkeiten. Von denen kann ich 90% im PvP ned gebrauchen. Und ob ich im PvE nun mit Fähigkeit A, B, C, D, E , F, G, H, I, J zuschlage oder 10x Fähigkeit E hämmere, macht, abgesehen vom GCD, keinen Unterschied.

Es ist nur Augenwischerei. Es sieht nach viel und Komplexität aus, ist aber ne Mogelpackung, eine Verarsche.

Und diese Verarsche zieht sich halt deutlich durchs ganze Spiel, sorry to say that.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Das ist aber in jedem MMO-PvP so, auch bei Aion. In der Grp wirds erst "rund". Solo haste Schwächen und Stärken mit deinem Char, aber das macht doch dann den Reiz aus.



also das aion komplexer ist, bezweifelst du ja gar nicht.
viel komplexer sollte es aber auch nicht sein...

wenn ich mir anschaue, wie wenig die leute aus ihren chars in puncto pvp in wow rausgeholt haben,
erschleicht mir schon das gefühl, das aion in den möglichkeiten völlig ausreichend ist, ja sogar vielleicht ein tick zu viel bietet.

wir sollten die kirche etwas im dorf lassen, wenn ich "ober-komplexes" spielen möchte, 
kann ich mir ja gleich eine jumbo-jet simulation besorgen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (22. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder.



Doch, doch. Wollte nur mal hi sagen zu einem alten AoC-Recken ^^

Zum Thema:

Wie man Aion so findet hängt offensichtlich von der persönlichen Vorgeschichte ab. Gemessen an anderen namhaften MMORPGs der letzten 3 Jahre war der Release von Aion quasi "godlike". Keine nennenswerten Bugs, der versprochene Content komplett vorhanden und eine brauchbare Community, sodaß spielen nicht zur Qual wurde. Ok, die Warteschlangen waren lästig. Aber sie waren eine kalkulierbare Unannehmlichkeit, kein Showstopper wie Clientabstürze, Memoryleaks oder ein itemfressendes Postsystem. Und sie sind Schnee von gestern. NCSoft hat in 3 Wochen reagiert, andere Hersteller beheben Probleme erst nach 3 Monaten. Oder nie.

Für den Genre-Neuling ist Aion sicher ein solider Einstieg und ein Spiel, an dem man lange Spass haben kann. Wenn man mit dem "asiatischen" Flair zurecht kommt wohlgemerkt. Wer schon bei den rosa Schultern des Blutelfen-Paladin nervös wurde, der hat natürlich bei Aion ein stylistisches Problem.

Und schon sind wir bei den Leuten mit einschlägiger Vergangenheit. Die haben möglicherweise ein größeres Problem, denn sie werden Aion an ihrem letzten Liebling messen und dabei zwangsläufig enttäuscht werden. Leider gehöre ich auch dazu. Obwohl ich in den letzen Jahren alles angespielt habe, was in dem Genre auf den Markt gekommen ist, bleibe ich trotzdem allein durch die lange Spielzeit im Prinzip ein WoW-ler. Und deswegen habe ich auch meine Schwierigkeiten mit Aion. Es hebt sich nicht genügend von WoW ab. Es fühlt sich irgendwie wie ein WoW-Light an.

Das Aion wie alle Spiele der letzten Jahren die (fast) identische GUI incl. Tastaturcodes und Mausbelegung wie WoW hat, ist nicht negativ sondern als eine Art Industriestandard zu betrachten. Wir erwarten beim Auto ja auch immer das Gaspedal rechts. Auch das die Qualität der Items von weiß, über grün nach blau dargestellt wird und XP über Questen (oder Grinden, egal) gesammelt wird, ist ok. Aber es fehlt der ultimative Kick. Die Innovation, die einen überrascht und in den Bann zieht.

Aion ist leider reine Hausmannskost. Wenn auch gut gekocht und perfekt angerichtet. Hier habe ich aber tatsächlich mehr erwartet. Allein schon aus der Tatsache heraus, das Aion aus einem ganz anderen Kulturkreis stammt und damit andere Strukturen und Denkweisen enthalten könnte. Aber letztendlich ist es doch nur ein Produkt geworden. Ein Spiel, das darauf getrimmt wurde Marktanteile zu erreichen. Und das ist das eigentliche Bedauerliche an der Sache.

Trotzdem ist die neue Gamegard schon eingerubbelt und der Char wird definitiv auf 50 gebracht. Egal, wie lange es dauert. Vielleicht wartet ja doch noch irgendwo die Überraschung auf mich, auf die ich gehofft habe.^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> also das aion komplexer ist, bezweifelst du ja gar nicht.



Doch. Ich verneine es sogar. 

Ich sagte: Es macht beim oberflächlichen Betrachten den Eindruck komplex zu sein, entpuppt sich aber in der Praxis dann als simpel bis hin zum langweiligen.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> Doch, doch. Wollte nur mal hi sagen zu einem alten AoC-Recken ^^
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> ...




das witzige ist, ich sehe es eigentlich wie du auch. nur mein empfinden ist genau umgekehrt. wo du wow-light siehst, sehe ich das premium-wow.
wo du hausmannskost siehst, sehe ich ein festessen.

was ich zugebe, das noch unklar ist, wie das pvp-endgame sein wird. ich hoffe das die mühe des levelns sich lohnen wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Doch. Ich verneine es sogar.
> 
> Ich sagte: Es macht beim oberflächlichen Betrachten den Eindruck komplex zu sein, entpuppt sich aber in der Praxis dann als simpel bis hin zum langweiligen.



langweilig wäre es mir, wenn ich ständig free-trials chars auf level 19 pushen würde.
das ist irgendwie wie petting ohne höhepunkt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> langweilig wäre es mir, wenn ich ständig free-trials chars auf level 19 pushen würde.



Man Synti, das war Ironie. Demnächst für Dich extra markiert.




Synti schrieb:


> das ist irgendwie wie petting ohne höhepunkt...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass bitte Deine intimen Tragödien aussen vor. Danke.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Man Synti, das war Ironie. Demnächst für Dich extra markiert.



das hätte ich jetzt auch erzählt...
du hast dich geoutet, jetzt mußt du damit leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

@La Saint

Insgesamt schön geschrieben, haste wohl in vielem Recht.



La schrieb:


> Doch, doch. Wollte nur mal hi sagen zu einem alten AoC-Recken ^^
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> Wie man Aion so findet hängt offensichtlich von der persönlichen Vorgeschichte ab. Gemessen an anderen namhaften MMORPGs der letzten 3 Jahre war der Release von Aion quasi "godlike". Keine nennenswerten Bugs, der versprochene Content komplett vorhanden und eine brauchbare Community, sodaß spielen nicht zur Qual wurde. Ok, die Warteschlangen waren lästig. Aber sie waren eine kalkulierbare Unannehmlichkeit, kein Showstopper wie Clientabstürze, Memoryleaks oder ein itemfressendes Postsystem. Und sie sind Schnee von gestern. NCSoft hat in 3 Wochen reagiert, andere Hersteller beheben Probleme erst nach 3 Monaten. Oder nie.



Stimmt, technisch gesehen war der Launch perfekt mit kleinen Macken. Der Fairnis halber muss aber auch gesagt sein, das dass Produkt schon mehrere Monate vorher in Asien gelauncht wurde und somit technisch stabil hier auf den markt kommen konnte.

Da wo´s habert ist halt für mich Konzeption & Inhalt vom Game selber, aber wie Du beschrieben hast, liegt das an jedem und seiner Erwartungshaltung.

Das ich mit meiner aber ned soo allein bin, zeigten mir gerade die Media-Control-Game-Charts:

1. Risen (Lol)
...
7. Aion
8. Da alte Lutsch King (WoW)
...


Also wenn Risen (ex Gothic 3 Debakel, Offline RPG) Aion in den Verkaufszahlen so deklassiert, der Lutsch-King sich schon anpirscht und das Überholmanöver einleitet, was sagt das über Aion´s Qualität aus?

Lernt schon mal Koreanisch damit die Grp-Suche auf den neuen Servern auch klappt!


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> @La Saint
> 
> Insgesamt schön geschrieben, haste wohl in vielem Recht.
> 
> ...




hehe, weißt du überhaupt wie die verkaufszahlen ermittelt werden...
du bist echt ein fuchs...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> das hätte ich jetzt auch erzählt...
> du hast dich geoutet, jetzt mußt du damit leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hähä, ok, mit meinem Outing kann ich leben....




Synti schrieb:


> das ist irgendwie wie petting ohne höhepunkt...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und Du?


----------



## Helmchen123 (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Lernt schon mal Koreanisch damit die Grp-Suche auf den neuen Servern auch klappt!



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hmm...was sagt mir das aus?

Das ich keine 11 Millionen Kiddy Community befürchten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest ist das meine Fazit aus solch vermeindlich objektiven Erhebungen.


----------



## Oceanus (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Allgemeinheit ist ja auch zufrieden mit WoW, sie haben nun endlich mit Wotlk bekommen was sie wollten, Weichspülcontent und alles für jeden mit geringstem Aufwand.


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. Oktober 2009)

Er wollte nicht wissen wie WoW so ist, es ist eh besser als Aion, sondern er wollte wissen wie Aion ist


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja, warten wir also gespannt auf den nächsten Ingame-Bericht eines Spielers, Freunde.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Oktober 2009)

Mei wie langweilig wären meine Überstunden ohne so brisante Pro bzw Contra Tiraden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ja, warten wir also gespannt auf den nächsten Ingame-Bericht eines Spielers, Freunde.




es kamen ja schon tolle beiträge...
mein fazit ist:

wer ein premium-update von wow wünscht, der hole sich aion!!!


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> es kamen ja schon tolle beiträge, wie die von ArminFRA die mir zwar sehr weitergeholfen haben....
> aber mein fazit ist:
> 
> wer ein premium-update von wow wünscht, der hole sich aion!!!



Fakten? 

Wo und in welchem Sektor ist Aion "Premium" gegenüber irgend einem beliebigen MMO, meinetwegen auch WoW?

Sektor Grinden mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Er wollte nicht wissen wie WoW so ist, es ist eh besser als Aion, sondern er wollte wissen wie Aion ist



Und was machst du? Beschwerst dich über Wow-Vergleiche und machst noch im selben Satz selbst einen Vergleich. Manchmal muss man sich schon um den Geisteszustand einiger Schreiberlinge hier ernsthaft Gedanken machen.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man sich schon um den Geisteszustand einiger Schreiberlinge hier ernsthaft Gedanken machen.



Klos, bitte keine persönlichen Animositäten hier, wir sind hier eine harmonische Community die sich sachlich auf Grund von Fakten mit sich und dem Spiel auseinandersetzt.

Das soll auch die letzten Tage so bleiben, bis die Server zu Weihnachten runtergefahren werden.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Dürfte ich Aion was wünschen, dann ein funktionierendes, motivierendes PvP, mit weiblichen Chars welche das Oberweitendesign von AoC nutzen.
Also das, was eigentlich jeder gern an Features hätte.


----------



## Bono.1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> *grundsätzlich hat aion und auch andere spiele gegen wow ein problem.*
> das liest sich auch wie ein roter faden durch alle threads die das thema behandeln.
> 
> fast alle kommen von wow. jeder hat sicherlich seine chars hochgepäppelt und findet sich in wow super zurecht.
> ...





*Schulterklopfen*  absolut den Nagel auf dem kopf getroffen.

Viele vergessen, oder wissen es viell. nicht wie wOW zu Beginn war,wer über fehlende Mounts meckert, tztz, da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln,damals gab es Mounts erst ab Level 40 und wer die langen Fußmärsche im Schlingendorntal noch kennt der weiß was ich meine.....
Und das Berufe schwer und zeitraubend ist...das ist gut so,das zeichnet ein Beruf schließlich aus,es ist schließlich kein Abholschalter.
WOW ist ein Supergame,aber leider stellt sich das Epische Gefühl nicht mehr ein weil vieles doch zu leicht geworden ist,und vieles doch nur noch auf die Ex und Hopp Masse zugeschnitten ist.
Bis jetzt gefällt mir Aion sehr gut und ich hoffe das da noch ein wenig aufgebohrt wird....Interface,Content, jedenfalls sind die Grundlagen soweit echt OK.
Und positiv ist auf jedem Fall der Umgangston in aion...zum. bis dato... hoffe mal das bleibt so...


----------



## Virthu (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ja aber nur von hinten.
> 
> Bei Enyalios Char-Bild für meinen Geschmack doch bissle wenig was da ins Körbchen baumelt. Aber gut.
> 
> ...


das ist irgendwie ziemlich schlech getrollt :-/ mein vergleich ging eh richtung kangaroo und seiner nacktelfe. ausserdem müsstest du eigentlich recht genau wissen(da du ja sehr bemüht bist, die leute hier über aion-mängel aufzuklären), dass man bei der charerstellung in aion recht viele freiheiten hat. wer unbedingt riesenhupen will, kann sie haben.
z.b. http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn48/de...st/Aion0092.jpg
hupen zwar extrem übertrieben, aber der char an sich ist imo sehr ansprechend.
etwas deutlich dezenteres und immer noch sehr ansprechendes:
http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/6849/aion0025o.jpg
zeig mir doch etwas vergleichbares aus aoc. ich kenne das spiel kaum und suchen will ich eigentlich nicht wirklich.

ausserdem sind die "hupenfixierten" bei gemoddetem oblivion eh besser aufgehoben :x


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja, die Kaliber im ersten Link sind schon eher "AoC-like". Mehr davon bitte Ingame.

Das Auge spielt ja schliesslich mit.


Bei dem ganzen gegrinde hat man wenigstens was zum gucken.


PS: Finde das auch Ingame ansprechend, 2 Asmo-Großkaliber mit Flügeln die im Abyss auf mich zukommen.

Ich glaub ich re-newe meinen Acc bei den Aussichten.


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja gut, das stimmt, es is ein bisschen "billiger" lustig, weil nicht echt.


----------



## Mitzy (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> (…)
> 
> Lernt schon mal Koreanisch damit die Grp-Suche auf den neuen Servern auch klappt!


Die Aussage ist ein wenig undurchdacht, findest du nicht? Koreanisch hat ganz andere „Wörter“ vom aussehen schon… Da bräuchten wir auch noch eine neue Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich sag mal so:
&#45236; &#50633;&#45929;&#51060;&#50640; &#53412;&#49828;



ArminFRA schrieb:


> (…)
> Ich beobachte, analysiere und stelle fest auf Faktenbasis. Mehr nicht. Klar, Wahrheit schmerzt manchmal, aber sie deswegen nicht formulieren?
> (…)



Nun, Fakten, Wahrheiten und nicht- ist es nicht alles eine Sache des eigenen Geschmacks?


----------



## Lanatir (23. Oktober 2009)

So, danke an alle mit denen ich hier in den letzten Wochen angenehme Streitgespräche führen durfte. Ich hab die Konsequenz aus meiner Unzufriedenheit gezogen und meinen Aion account meinem Bruder geschenkt, so geht wenigstens nicht der Monat verloren den ich im vorraus bezahlt habe.

Wünsche trotzdem allen Spielern weiterhin viel Spass, und falls es jemand interessiert: Ihr findet mich jetzt wieder bei Lotro auf Belegaer.

Alles gute an Aion, die Entwickler und alle die Spass dran haben!

Baba!


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2009)

ich such auch nach Spielspaß derzeit(lvl 21), kann mir wer sagen wie es auf 50 ausschaut?

was ist der Content, was die Motivation?

...will versuchen ncoh auf 50 zu kommen bevor meine bezahlte zeit abläuft. Und hoffe das es davor anfängt spaß zu machen.


----------



## Maladin (26. Oktober 2009)

Lasst mal bitte die Offtopic Diskussionen bleiben.

/wink maladin


----------



## xerkxes (26. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich such auch nach Spielspaß derzeit(lvl 21), kann mir wer sagen wie es auf 50 ausschaut?
> 
> was ist der Content, was die Motivation?
> 
> ...will versuchen ncoh auf 50 zu kommen bevor meine bezahlte zeit abläuft. Und hoffe das es davor anfängt spaß zu machen.



Wenn du mit deiner bezahlten Zeit die 30 Tage vom Kauf meinst wird es allein damit sehr schwer auf 50 zu kommen wenn du nicht bottest und einen humanoiden Biorhythmus hast.

Als Späteinsteiger wirst dein Glück im PVE suchen müssen, da im PVP die Spieler, die von Anfang an spielen alle Vorteile gegen dich haben. Ein Levelunterschied macht in Aion immens viel aus. Du könntest dich anfangs höchstens in einem Zerg verkriechen und versuchen deinen Beitrag zu leisten. 

Ab 25 kannst du in den Abyss, wo du erstmals in größerem Rahmen PVP stattfindet. Auch die erste, richtige Instanz kannst mit Lv25 betreten. Was dir dann davon am meisten Spaß macht musst du selber wissen. Ich würde dir jedenfalls dringend raten so schnell wie möglich zu leveln, da du sonst viele Frustmomente erfahren wirst, Ganker sind überall.


----------



## Skargork (27. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ab 25 kannst du in den Abyss, wo du erstmals in größerem Rahmen PVP stattfindet. Auch die erste, richtige Instanz kannst mit Lv25 betreten. Was dir dann davon am meisten Spaß macht musst du selber wissen. Ich würde dir jedenfalls dringend raten so schnell wie möglich zu leveln, da du sonst viele Frustmomente erfahren wirst, Ganker sind überall.



Stimmt eigentlich soweit alles was du sagst, kann halt nur noch erwähnen das man ja nicht im Abyss leveln muss und somit das geganke größtenteils umgehen kann. Wobei man dann aber das Thema des spiels verfehlt. Es ist halt immer ein fressen und gefressen werden, habe auch mit der Beta angefangen zu zocken und bin eigentlich eher der langsame level typ. Trotzdem konnte ich Abyss einige kampfe bestreiten und auch für mich entscheiden, nicht alles was im Abyss rumläuft ist 40+

Mfg ein SKar


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deiner bezahlten Zeit die 30 Tage vom Kauf meinst wird es allein damit sehr schwer auf 50 zu kommen wenn du nicht bottest und einen humanoiden Biorhythmus hast.
> 
> Als Späteinsteiger wirst dein Glück im PVE suchen müssen, da im PVP die Spieler, die von Anfang an spielen alle Vorteile gegen dich haben. Ein Levelunterschied macht in Aion immens viel aus. Du könntest dich anfangs höchstens in einem Zerg verkriechen und versuchen deinen Beitrag zu leisten.
> 
> Ab 25 kannst du in den Abyss, wo du erstmals in größerem Rahmen PVP stattfindet. Auch die erste, richtige Instanz kannst mit Lv25 betreten. Was dir dann davon am meisten Spaß macht musst du selber wissen. Ich würde dir jedenfalls dringend raten so schnell wie möglich zu leveln, da du sonst viele Frustmomente erfahren wirst, Ganker sind überall.



jaone dafür gibts leute die die ganker töten undsoweiter undsofort, also auf thor gibbets keine probleme, okay, kann dran liegen das ich immer wenn einer im /1 was schreibt, und ich in der nähe bin sofort da bin :-) aber meistens sinds lowis die andere lowis killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
noja würd sagen abyss macht tortzdem spaß ich leg mich mal schlafen


----------



## Kildran (27. Oktober 2009)

ma im ernst , wieso wünschen sich leute bei ihren chars titten wie pamela anderson ? 

ihr sollt das dingen nur steuern und euch keinen darauf  *******


----------



## Synti (27. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> jaone dafür gibts leute die die ganker töten undsoweiter undsofort, also auf thor gibbets keine probleme, okay, kann dran liegen das ich immer wenn einer im /1 was schreibt, und ich in der nähe bin sofort da bin :-) aber meistens sinds lowis die andere lowis killen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





welches level sollte man so mindestens haben und um nicht ständig das opfer zu sein?


----------



## Skargork (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mal ganz flott sagen mit 30 hast die besseren Flügel und kannst eigentlich gegen die meisten mitmischen, vorallem kommt es aber auf die klasse an. Bist de Kleri kannst dich halt heilen und auch mal abhauen als mage kannst nur probieren den gegner zu sleepen rooten und umzubursten. Am schwersten haben es denke ich mal die Gladis und Templer, aber spiele selber nur SM von daher kann ich das nicht richtig beurteilen. 
Hoffe ein SKar konnte weiter helfen.


----------



## xerkxes (27. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> welches level sollte man so mindestens haben und um nicht ständig das opfer zu sein?



Am besten gleiches oder höheres Level als der Gegner.


----------



## Ahothep (27. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal Offtopic: Ich glaube ich hab mir nur 5 Minuten hier alle angeguckt und mein Fazit ist: 

"Die deutschen versuchen echt dümmer als die Amerikaner zu werden und das traurige dabei ist, sie schaffen es sogar in diesem Forum".

So viel Dummheit und Ignoranz wie hier an den Tag gelegt wird, das ist echt unglaublich. Man bezeichnet uns als Rassisten! und das stimmt vielleicht sogar, aber wir hassen keine Ausländer oder Immigranten, nein wir hassen uns alle gegenseitig wenn wir nicht die Meinung des anderen vertreten. So was von asozialem Verhalten wie hier, ist mir echt noch nie untergekommen.


*Zurück zum Thema:*
Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob Aion etwas für dich ist, aber ich kann dir die Positiven und Negativen Eigenschaften des Spiels aufzählen. Andere Empfinden die Positiven Eigenschaften als Negativ und die Negativen als Positiven deswegen kann ich nur schreiben was mir gefällt und mir missfällt, dies soll keine Grundsatzdiskussion hervorrufen das das was ich negativ schreibe wieder positiv ist, jeder hat sein eigenes Empfinden dabei! Ich hoffe ihr versteht das und keiner postet hiernach, das was du negativ bewertest ist eigentlich positiv blabla, das zeigt nur das ihr nicht alles gelesen habt was ich geschrieben habe und damit stempelt ihr euch selbst als einfach nur DUMM ab!!

Die positiven Eigenschaften von Aion *aus meiner Sicht*

- Angenehmes Leveln von 1 - 35
- Hilfsreiche Instanz ab 25 (Name ist "Nochsana Trainigslager", dort bekommst du 2 Millionen EP pro Run)
- Berufe skillen, eigentlich genauso schwer wie in WoW nur das du durch Handwerksaufträge keine Rohstoffe sammeln musst und so auch noch an Rezepte kommst.
- Gruppen zum Grinden in Elitegebieten geht schnell (zumindest bei den Elyos auf Kromede, kann woanders natürlich wieder ganz ander sein)
- Gutes PVP (zumindest auf Kromede). Burgeneroberungen machen Spass, werden aber schnell eintönig wenn sie nicht verteidigt werden.
- Klassen funktionieren gut nach dem Stein, Schere, Papier Prinzip wobei Magier und Beschwörer die obere Riege der Nahrungskette sind.
- Ein gutes Handelssystem, wenn man weiss wie es geht kann man sehr reich werden
- Man kann Fliegen, das find ich toll, leider nur Zeitbegrenzt, aber mit hilfe von Flugpotions die man entweder kaufen oder als Alchemist selber herstellen kann sind sehr hilfreich.


Die negativen Eigenschaften
- Im Abyss kann man aktuell nur noch mit einer Gruppe questen, zumindest Kampagnenquests da viele Asmodier nun dort umherwandern und dich wirklich ernsthaft dabei stören können, gleiches gilt aber auch für die Gegenseite natürlich.
- Burgenbelgerungen werden schnell langweilig wenn sie nicht verteidigt werden von der Gegenpartei
- Ab Level 38 quält man sich mit mehreren Stunden Elitegebiete mit Gruppe grinden weil es nachher zu wenig Quests gibt.
- Das jetzige Event "Halloween" macht sich leider nicht bemerkbar, vielleicht hat ein anderer schon spezielle Mobs gesehen die für das Event da sind, ich noch nicht auf jedenfall
- Die instanzen bieten nur wenig Abwechslung und sind nur Zweckgebunden mit XPgrinding und Item farmen, wobei es manchmal vorkommt das ein Instanzboss "NICHTS" dropt, also
- Aion ist wirklich ein Grindspiel!!! Wer es nicht mag der sollte die Finger davon lassen.

Fazit: Wer PVP mag, grinden nicht stört und wem es nicht stört es nach Stunden von Grinding mit einem nützlichen Gegenstand beschenkt zu werden der ist hier richtig. Wer schnelle Erfolge erzielen möchte und die beste Ausrüstung innerhalb von 2 Monaten haben möchte muss sich dem Spiel 24 Stunden am Tag widmen. Ansonsten dauert es locker 4 - 6 Monate bis du diesen Erfolg hast. Hier muss man sich noch etwas erkämpfen und bekommt es nicht geschenkt. Wem das nicht gefällt rate ich dringend zu einem anderen Spiel!!


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Erstmal Offtopic: Ich glaube ich hab mir nur 5 Minuten hier alle angeguckt und mein Fazit ist:
> 
> "Die deutschen versuchen echt dümmer als die Amerikaner zu werden und das traurige dabei ist, sie schaffen es sogar in diesem Forum".
> 
> ...




Und mit diesem Roman reihst du dich nahtlos ein in die Menge derer, die du hier so beschreibst. Deine Erklärung von rassistisch ist Mumpitz. Das Wort, das du meinst, ist intollerrant. Zusätzlich kommt noch hinzu, dass in Diskussionen ab und zu mal aneinander vorbei geredet wird und sich dadurch die Wogen etwas aufschaukeln. Und wenn man sich das Alter einiger hier ansieht, sollte einem auch klar sein, dass man nicht alles so furchtbar ernst nehmen sollte.

Das einzige, was wirklich dumm ist, sind solche gewollt intellektuell wirkenden Allerweltsvergeiche, die so an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind und inhaltlich so falsch, dass es beim Lesen fast weh tut.


----------



## Ahothep (27. Oktober 2009)

Deine Antwort bestätigt nur meine Aussage leider. Direkt angreifend und nicht mal einfach mal neutral geschrieben. Du bist genauso unfähig Kritik zu äußern ohne direkt angreifend zu werden. Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Stancer (27. Oktober 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Deine Antwort bestätigt nur meine Aussage leider. Direkt angreifend und nicht mal einfach mal neutral geschrieben. Du bist genauso unfähig Kritik zu äußern ohne direkt angreifend zu werden. Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen!



Eventuell sollte man bedenken, das dieses Forum nicht repräsentativ für Deutschland ist. Die übelsten Flames hier kommen aus der Ecke eines recht grossen und bekannten MMORPG. Auch sollte man bedenken, das das Durchschnittsalter hier im Forum wohl deutlich unterhalb der 20 liegt und 90% der User vorher besagtes MMORPG spielen.

Da kommen aber wieder mehrere Faktoren zusammen wie solche Posts entstehen. Zum den wichtigsten zähle ich :

- jugendlicher leichtsinn (handeln ohne nachzudenken)
- Anonymität des Internets
- mangelnde Lebenserfahrung

Auf soziale Kompetenzen geh ich mal nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In deiner Kernaussage muss ich dir aber recht geben. Die Deutschen hassen sich selbst. Hassen vielleicht nicht aber sie schämen sich Deutsche zu sein. Das nun auszuführen würde nun aber den Rahmen sprengen und wäre auch noch mehr Off-Topic als mein Post es ohnehin schon ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Deine Antwort bestätigt nur meine Aussage leider. Direkt angreifend und nicht mal einfach mal neutral geschrieben. Du bist genauso unfähig Kritik zu äußern ohne direkt angreifend zu werden. Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen!



Wo habe ich dich denn hier direkt angegriffen? Ich habe das, was du geschrieben hast, als Blödsinn bezeichnet und begründet wieso, obwohl es offensichtlich ist. Und zum Punkt direkt angreifen würde ich an deiner Stelle mal etwas auf die Bremse treten. Wer andere als asozial bezeichnet (kennst du überhaupt die Bedeutung?) oder generell als dumm wenn sie die eigene Meinung nicht teilen und gleichzeitig solche Zoten wie oben zum Besten gibt, disqualifiziert sich bei solchen Themen selbst.


----------



## Mitzy (27. Oktober 2009)

Indirekt hast du Ihn als dumm bezeichent, soweit ich den Inhalt deines Posts verstanden habe.
Ich frag mich viel eher, wo er Leute als assozial bezeichnet hat (und das mit dem rassistisch, in deinem 1. Post, hab ich nicht wirklich verstande).


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (27. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Auf soziale Kompetenzen geh ich mal nicht ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was auch nach Jahrzehnten der Kriegsverarbeitung kein Wunder is, für die jüngere Generation nicht nachzuvollziehen aber durchaus verständlich. Das brauch halt noch ein paar Jahrzehnte....aber das generell zu pauschalisieren ist trotzdem falsch, wir sind ein Volk wie jedes andere nicht besser und nicht schlechter mit ein paar Individuellen Macken. 
Solche Gesamtgesellschaftlichen Bewegungen aber auf ein Internetforum mit allerhöchstens ein paar tausend Usern zu projezieren ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll da keinerlei Repräsentativität gegeben ist...wird aber halt gern als Totschlag Argument genommen.

Ansonsten stimm ich dir zu das deine drei Kernpunkte die Problemursachen hier wohl treffend beschreiben.

@Ahotep

Du ziehst dich aber auch gern auf deinen unangreifbaren Standpunkt "Die Welt ist ein schlechter Ort, alle Menschen sind böse zueinander und ich erwarte auch nichts anderes von Ihnen" zurück. Und die mangelnde Kritikfähigkeit die du anderen vorwirfst scheinst du auch nicht grade zu besitzen. Corak hat durchaus Recht : Rassistisch ist die absolut falsche Beschreibung und das ganze liest sich wirklich sehr gesteltzt und hat mit den wirklichen Gründen die Stancer ja schon aufgezählt hat nix zu tun. Wenn du ein Misanthroph sein willst ist das deine Sache, aber deine Weltansicht auf sowas profanes wie ein Internetforum zu projezieren und das auch noch als Totschlagargument zu verwenden...nunja, das kann durchaus kritisiert werden


----------



## Stancer (27. Oktober 2009)

Was im 2. WK passiert ist war schlimm aber muss ich mich deswegen schämen ? Ich denke nicht. Deutschland ist nicht das einzige Land mit einer dunklen Vergangenheit und die deutsche Geschichte besteht aus weit mehr als Nazis und Wiedervereinigung ! Und auf das meiste davon kann man stolz sein. Aber man redet ja immer nur über 1933-1945. 

Manche Deutsche reden einem ja schon eine Art Mitschuld ein. Wir können aber nur eins machen : Dafür sorgen das es nie wieder passiert. Das die Deutschen heute so empfindlich auf das Thema "Fremdenfeindlichkeit" und "Vaterlandsstolz" reagieren liegt auch daran, das die Deutschen in der Nachkriegszeit einer Gehirnwäsche unterzogen wurden und geradezu tramatisiert wurden.
Dafür findet man viele Beispiele. Stechschritt ? Mhhh ein zeichen der Nazis bei Paraden? Also wirds nicht gemacht. Bei den Franzosen ist es die normale Marschart bei Apellen und Paraden ! (nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen).
Lustigerweise marschieren heute sogar Bundeswehrsoldaten im Stechschritt, nämlich Angehörige des Deutsch-Französischen-Korps !

Das ist nur ein Beispiel was diese Traumatisierte Denkweise bewirkt !

Die deutsche Geschichte ist über 1000 Jahre alt !

Aber irgendwie sind wir nun total im Off-Topic ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Was hat denn das bitte mit der mangelnden Fähigkeit inhaltlich logische Texte in Foren zu verfassen zu tun? 

Auf den 2. Weltkrieg wäre ich jetzt wirklich als allerletztes gekommen. Aber frei nach dem Motto.. and now we're coming to something completely different.. viel Spass noch


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (27. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Was hat denn das bitte mit der mangelnden Fähigkeit inhaltlich logische Texte in Foren zu verfassen zu tun?
> 
> Auf den 2. Weltkrieg wäre ich jetzt wirklich als allerletztes gekommen. Aber frei nach dem Motto.. and now we're coming to something completely different.. viel Spass noch



Genau deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben : Solche Gesamtgesellschaftlichen Bewegungen aber auf ein Internetforum mit allerhöchstens ein paar tausend Usern zu projezieren ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll da keinerlei Repräsentativität gegeben ist...wird aber halt gern als Totschlag Argument genommen.

Hätte es vieleicht fett schreiben sollen ^^


----------



## tyrox09 (27. Oktober 2009)

geil, aion vs. weltkrieg.
das wir uns hier seit tagen gegenseitig flamen wusst ich ja, aber das das thema jetzt soweit runterrutscht, lawl!


----------



## Stancer (27. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Was hat denn das bitte mit der mangelnden Fähigkeit inhaltlich logische Texte in Foren zu verfassen zu tun?
> 
> Auf den 2. Weltkrieg wäre ich jetzt wirklich als allerletztes gekommen. Aber frei nach dem Motto.. and now we're coming to something completely different.. viel Spass noch



Gar nichts, es ging um das Thema, das die Deutschen sich selbst "hassen".

@Tyrox : Schön das du nur 1 Wort aus den ganzen geschriebenen gelesen hast. Den Zusammenhang hast du nämlich nicht verstanden !


----------



## xerkxes (27. Oktober 2009)

Die deutsche Geschichte ist nicht verwerflicher als andere aber als Kriegsverlierer war man halt in der schlechteren Position. Heutzutage dient die Geschichte Gutmenschen und Ausländern um ihre Forderungen durchzusetzen und durch Infiltration ein explosives Völkermischmasch zu schaffen, was früher oder später wieder zum Big Bang führt. Wer anders denkt wird automatisch zum Neonazi. Godwins Gesetz halt.

So und nun bereite ich mich aufs paddeln vor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrox09 (27. Oktober 2009)

ich habe alles gelesen.
aber allein die tatsache das hier auch nur ein wort vom weltkrieg steht, zeigt mir wie dumm einige sind und wie weit die diskussion eines "spiels" abdrifftet.
gibt genug andere beispiele die man hätte verwenden können, aber nee, da muss so nen möchtegern clown kommen mit sowas^^
naja macht ihr mal, ich finds weiterhin unterhaltsam.
vielleicht kommt ja als nächtstes vietnam oder so, ich lass mich mal überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (27. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Die deutsche Geschichte ist nicht verwerflicher als andere aber als Kriegsverlierer war man halt in der schlechteren Position. Heutzutage dient die Geschichte Gutmenschen und Ausländern um ihre Forderungen durchzusetzen und durch Infiltration ein explosives Völkermischmasch zu schaffen, was früher oder später wieder zum Big Bang führt. Wer anders denkt wird automatisch zum Neonazi. Godwins Gesetz halt.



Wieso war wieder klar, das wenn auch nur Ansatzweise das Thema WW2 kommt, man hier wieder so einen post-pubertären Mist lesen darf...Ich bitte darum wieder ganz schnell zum Thema Aion zurückzukommen bevor man hier noch weitere Propaganda und Verschwörungstherorien zu lesen bekommt.

Danke


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Gar nichts, es ging um das Thema, das die Deutschen sich selbst "hassen".
> 
> @Tyrox : Schön das du nur 1 Wort aus den ganzen geschriebenen gelesen hast. Den Zusammenhang hast du nämlich nicht verstanden !




Ich sehe nicht, dass sich die Deutschen selbst hassen. Sie sind eventuell etwas verklemmt was ihre Beziehung zu ihrem Land und einen gesunden Patriotismus anbelangt, aber das was in Foren geschieht, hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Dort unterscheiden sich deutsche und internationale Foren nämlich nicht im geringsten. Die deutschen Foren sind da eher noch vergleichsweise sauber. 
Was man eventuell als typisch deutsch bezeichnen könnte in Foren sind Erklärungsversuche gesellschaftlicher Zusammenhänge oder anderer Themen in denen sich zusätzlich über den Rest der anderen Poster echauffiert wird und die mangels Logik oder fehlendem Wissen als furchtbare Rohrkrepierer enden. Das habe ich in dieser Form bisher nur auf deutschen Foren gesehen.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ganz ganz schnell Backtotopic, Aion ist ein geiles Spiel, 4000 DP Skill bei Mage onehittet jeden, so jetz könnt ihr übr was anderes Reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und Kleriker (heiler) dottet jeden zu die dann down gehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (27. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Manche Deutsche reden einem ja schon eine Art Mitschuld ein. Wir können aber nur eins machen : Dafür sorgen das es nie wieder passiert.




Stancer, mein Guter, da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung.

Den nächsten sollten wir tunlichst gewinnen.


----------



## Maladin (27. Oktober 2009)

Da es hier nicht mehr zu einer sinnvollen Diskussion kommt schließe ich diesen Thread jetzt endgültig. 

/wink maladin


----------

